# Sticky  TBA Meeting 2 (Tool Buyers Anonymous)



## tgeb

I bought this dust shroud for my M18 Milwaukee grinder a couple of weeks ago. I haven't had a chance to try it out yet. Seems to be pretty sturdy.

27 bucks.


----------



## cedarboarder

speaking of dust control... any one own the BOSCH VAC090AH 9-Gallon Dust Extractor?
any issues? would you recommend it? how long has it been going? ect. ect.
1 year warranty isn't that reassuring.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Added two more Bentels to my collection. 

This machine is the only one I know of that still exists. 16" jointer with the factory feed works.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB

20 

20 piece hole saw kit with a new thingy to separate the arbor!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthonBeach

Can’t just say I bought one with out posting a picture.

Now to find something more then a 2x4 to cut with it..


----------



## cedarboarder

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Added two more Bentels to my collection.
> 
> This machine is the only one I know of that still exists. 16" jointer with the factory feed works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


why do I picture you buying a tank one day?


----------



## tgeb

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Added two more Bentels to my collection.
> 
> This machine is the only one I know of that still exists. 16" jointer with the factory feed works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Damn, that thing should make some wicked ass saw dust!

What else does it do?

Looks to be in very good condition. Nice buy Darcy. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

tgeb said:


> Damn, that thing should make some wicked ass saw dust!
> 
> What else does it do?
> 
> Looks to be in very good condition. Nice buy Darcy.


It's a jointer, but it has a factory feeder set up on it. It is like the first version on a facer. Machine is probably from the mid 1880s and as far as I know, the only one with a factory feeder still intact. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Picked up a new tape measure today. This thing is going to make my productivity go through the roof.


.


----------



## Youngin'

The laser came in today! Can't wait to try it out.









I was eying up a Martinez hammer too but they're nearly 370 CanuckBucks and that's pretty steep. I still want one, just shouldn't right now.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Got a delivery last night... At 9:55!


----------



## Calidecks

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Got a delivery last night... At 9:55!




Let me how well that saw works not being a brushless. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Californiadecks said:


> Let me how well that saw works not being a brushless.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Strange that it doesn't say "Fuel" on it!


----------



## Calidecks

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Strange that it doesn't say "Fuel" on it!




Now that's interesting. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Is that a 7.25?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## WBailey1041

Californiadecks said:


> Is that a 7.25?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Strange, haven’t seen that one. 

M18 18-Volt Lithium-Ion Brushless Cordless 7-1/4 in. Circular Saw (Tool-Only)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/305656921


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Californiadecks said:


> Is that a 7.25?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


yep :thumbsup:

Also just ordered an M12 5-3/8" to ride in the back truck for cutting long sticks down to manageable size.

All my new Pack-out stuff should get here tomorrow as well. Once they get here, we will be fully converted to Milwaukee in our cordless stuff.


----------



## Calidecks

DaVinciRemodel said:


> yep :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Also just ordered an M12 5-3/8" to ride in the back truck for cutting long sticks down to manageable size.
> 
> 
> 
> All my new Pack-out stuff should get here tomorrow as well. Once they get here, we will be fully converted to Milwaukee in our cordless stuff.




I've got that 5-3/8" saw. I love that little saw!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Starting to work the bugs out on a porter 715 facer. 






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Nailer just showed up, this is all from black Friday. ..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat

3 of the same light???

You do have a problem :laughing:

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

cedarboarder said:


> Nailer just showed up, this is all from black Friday. ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I've been thinking about that Makita wall saw. Did I miss a smokin' deal on that? 

Was really hoping to hear that it worked awesome on OSB.


----------



## cedarboarder

mrcat said:


> 3 of the same light???
> 
> You do have a problem :laughing:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


half off dude! still cheaper than one tripod light. home depot would not price match beat or sell more than one so I made a fuss and got 3 in spite with price beat lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Lettusbee said:


> I've been thinking about that Makita wall saw. Did I miss a smokin' deal on that?
> 
> Was really hoping to hear that it worked awesome on OSB.


I don't currently have a jig saw so was easy to justify, being a multi use tool. I got it for 230 Canadian bucks cheapest I've seen it. really hard to get a deal on it because no one really carries it at the big box stores. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

cedarboarder said:


> I don't currently have a jig saw~




One of my most used tools :whistling My most used jig saw is the little Milwaukee M12. Kinda a piece of junk, but it is really light and powers through material without slowing down. If I remember correctly I bought it off Ebay for $60 US.


----------



## Calidecks

I use my 18v Milwaukee on every job.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder

Peter_C said:


> One of my most used tools :whistling My most used jig saw is the little Milwaukee M12. Kinda a piece of junk, but it is really light and powers through material without slowing down. If I remember correctly I bought it off Ebay for $60 US.


 I had a Bosch for 10 years but the base has had it, along with a missing t handle haha. the multi tool is my go to when I need a jig saw... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

cedarboarder said:


> I never use it. I had a Bosch for 10 years but the base has had it along with a missing t handle haha. the multi tool is my go to when I need a jig saw...


Used me wee lil' M12 multi-tool today for cutting case work higher to clear tile underneath. Used me lil' jig saw a lot on this job though for cutting blocking pieces to fit under the subfloor for support. No way would I use a multi-tool for cutting 2x material. (SCMS did the heavy cutting.)

Sounds like it is time for a new jigsaw. Now get a new one and report back with photos for proof of purchase :laughing:


----------



## cedarboarder

Peter_C said:


> Used me wee lil' M12 multi-tool today for cutting case work higher to clear tile underneath. Used me lil' jig saw a lot on this job though for cutting blocking pieces to fit under the subfloor for support. No way would I use a multi-tool for cutting 2x material. (SCMS did the heavy cutting.)
> 
> Sounds like it is time for a new jigsaw. Now get a new one and report back with photos for proof of purchase :laughing:


my multi tool with a flexvolt battery is hard to empty. why not just use a sawzall? haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

:laughing:


----------



## META

$100 off recon M18 ROCKET Cordless Lithium-Ion LED Tower Light/Charger tool only. 










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Defenestrate

Forgive me, brothers, for I have fallen off the path. Ordered Flexvolt track saw (DCS520T1, good price now -- $450 at CPO), short and long tracks, and a spare 9Ah FV battery. Pics when it all rolls in.


----------



## Peter_C

Picked up a Planex LHS 225 EQ-Plus/SW PLANEX on the Festool Black Friday Recon sale. Cheaper than I have seen yet, and cheaper than Ebay by far for used Planex's even. I didn't want the Easy version as I wanted to be able to use the harness and an extension for tall ceilings. 

Opened the box up and upon the first inspection it looked brand new. The Maxi-Systainer was not scratched at all. Finally grabbing a flashlight and looking deep into the power heads tube I could faintly make out a little white dust. Otherwise it is in near perfect condition. Will be putting it to use on an up coming job.


----------



## Leo G

Because Snobnd made me.


----------



## cedarboarder

crazy score Peter, congrats

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

Leo G said:


> Because Snobnd made me.


 I have the Forearm Forklift's which actually work pretty darn well...if there are two people around :whistling (I work alone.)


----------



## Leo G

I'm a bit worried about the single strap. Have to balance things.


----------



## cedarboarder

hard to tell which way they are going... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

cedarboarder said:


> hard to tell which way they are going...


You're not married...otherwise you would know the woman always pushes the man around, and she only goes forward while the man is always going backwards. :whistling 

"Happy wife, happy life". (I need to go make a salad for the wife...after all she is still working.)


----------



## Stryker1-1

I'm torn between purchasing the Milwaukee packout backpack at almost $200+ or the Klein backpack for $99.

I just don't see myself wanting to add any packout boxes to the bottom of it to carry around.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Stryker1-1 said:


> I'm torn between purchasing the Milwaukee packout backpack at almost $200+ or the Klein backpack for $99.
> 
> I just don't see myself wanting to add any packout boxes to the bottom of it to carry around.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


$200+ for a backpack.... :whistling


----------



## avenge

Peter_C said:


> You're not married...otherwise you would know the woman always pushes the man around, and she only goes forward while the man is always going backwards. :whistling
> 
> "Happy wife, happy life". (I need to go make a salad for the wife...after all she is still working.)


That's funny my wife refuses to walk backwards, I'm not sure she's even capable it would probably be a disaster.


----------



## Peter_C

Stryker1-1 said:


> I'm torn between purchasing the Milwaukee packout backpack at almost $200+ or the Klein backpack for $99.
> 
> I just don't see myself wanting to add any packout boxes to the bottom of it to carry around.


Many seem to like the Veto packs as another option for you  Pricing is above the Milwaukee though...
https://www.vetopropac.com/catalog/tech-series/tool-back-packs/


Edit: The slim Packout's attached to the bottom could be viable for cabling connections etc. 












avenge said:


> That's funny my wife refuses to walk backwards, I'm not sure she's even capable it would probably be a disaster.


Well it is "harder" for a woman in heels :jester: My wife rarely wears heels, but when she does...


----------



## Stryker1-1

That pic made me want the Milwaukee but I'm like how often do I climb a ladder like that.

I have a veto tool pouch and love it

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Stryker1-1 said:


> That pic made me want the Milwaukee but I'm like how often do I climb a ladder like that.
> 
> I have a veto tool pouch and love it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


:laughing: right? sorry no stairs yet.


----------



## Inner10

Stryker1-1 said:


> I'm torn between purchasing the Milwaukee packout backpack at almost $200+ or the Klein backpack for $99.
> 
> I just don't see myself wanting to add any packout boxes to the bottom of it to carry around.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Get the Veto at 350....that's what I use.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

tgeb said:


> I bought this dust shroud for my M18 Milwaukee grinder a couple of weeks ago. I haven't had a chance to try it out yet. Seems to be pretty sturdy.
> 
> 27 bucks.


I have that shroud. It's not bad. Easy to install. The dust extraction hose adapter isn't the nicest...falls off easy. Also a little trial and error to get it flat to the surface you are grinding and keep it flat while using it. It does do a decent job containing the dust.


----------



## Lettusbee

Gonna give these new ridgid saw horses a try.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TRThomas

Lettusbee said:


> Gonna give these new ridgid saw horses a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nice, haven't seen those yet. I have 3 or 4 sets of the Dewalts that have the 2x4 "notch" for spanning a sheet of whatever... every single one has the outside tab of the notch broken off from trying to move the horse any distance in any direction when the 2x is in the notch. I liked the old steel horses like these Ridgids but they always end up rusting at which point I don't want to handle them and they end up scrap.Probably grab a set of these when I see em.


----------



## cedarboarder

Peter_C said:


> Well it is "harder" for a woman in heels :jester: My wife rarely wears heels, but when she does...











Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

My wife wouldn't be caught in a pair of work boots with high heels. She does enjoy scuba diving though so these are more appropriate. (She wears steel toed shoes in the lab every day though.)


----------



## Azekdust

30' fat max tapes for $10 each.......I bought 5!


----------



## Leo G

Good deal. But I don't like that style. I guess it's the wider tape. I like the Stanley's. I don't even know if they make them anymore.


----------



## Deckhead

Leo G said:


> Good deal. But I don't like that style. I guess it's the wider tape. I like the Stanley's. I don't even know if they make them anymore.


The silver Stanley 25'. I've lost a bunch and now have every tape gimmick out there trying to find one I liked as much as the Stanley. 

I'm sure they make them but the Stanley just stays in the truck now and only gets used on the job.


----------



## Leo G

Looked them up. Still make a 30 and a 35. The 30 is good enough for what I do. Not many rooms are longer than that. And on rare occasion I use it outside.


----------



## rrk

overanalyze said:


> I have that shroud. It's not bad. Easy to install. The dust extraction hose adapter isn't the nicest...falls off easy. Also a little trial and error to get it flat to the surface you are grinding and keep it flat while using it. It does do a decent job containing the dust.


There is one available with a skid plate on the end of the handle to keep it level with the surface


----------



## Deckhead

Leo G said:


> Looked them up. Still make a 30 and a 35. The 30 is good enough for what I do. Not many rooms are longer than that. And on rare occasion I use it outside.


I had a 16 or whatever they are (maybe 20?) That was great for the shop. They just fit really well in my hands. The Fatmax is my next favorite but it feels like I'm walking around with a baseball. They're not tall enough and too fat.


----------



## Donohue Const

Azekdust said:


> 30' fat max tapes for $10 each.......I bought 5!


where was that deal at??



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Defenestrate

This is a crapshoot. But...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M2D3D5P
DEWALT DCH293R2 20V Max XR Brushless 1-1/8” L-Shape SDS Plus Rotary Hammer Kit

At the moment, it's $274.42. (How do they pick these prices?!?)

If you look at camelcamelcamel.com, you'll see that it's usually 600 bucks. (Which is actually a sh!tty price if you consider that the 293X2, which comes with 2 9ah flexvolt batteries is around the same price.)

Risks: 
- could be just a typo, and they won't sell to you at that price
- could be some sort of a strange repack where they've siphoned off one of the batteries, maybe the charger, maybe the case. (The model # is R2, which means two batteries, but the text only refers to one battery.)

Upsides:
- bare tool sells for $400, so if you get it, you're ahead
- this hits almost as hard as my corded makita rotary hammer

My finger is itching...

((edit: scratched that itch. will let y'all know if it works out.))


----------



## cedarboarder

Defenestrate said:


> This is a crapshoot. But...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M2D3D5P
> DEWALT DCH293R2 20V Max XR Brushless 1-1/8” L-Shape SDS Plus Rotary Hammer Kit
> 
> At the moment, it's $274.42. (How do they pick these prices?!?)
> 
> If you look at camelcamelcamel.com, you'll see that it's usually 600 bucks. (Which is actually a sh!tty price if you consider that the 293X2, which comes with 2 9ah flexvolt batteries is around the same price.)
> 
> Risks:
> - could be just a typo, and they won't sell to you at that price
> - could be some sort of a strange repack where they've siphoned off one of the batteries, maybe the charger, maybe the case. (The model # is R2, which means two batteries, but the text only refers to one battery.)
> 
> Upsides:
> - bare tool sells for $400, so if you get it, you're ahead
> - this hits almost as hard as my corded makita rotary hammer
> 
> My finger is itching...
> 
> ((edit: scratched that itch. will let y'all know if it works out.))


it's no screw up. Amazon prices are controlled by computers. 
I'm sure they break contract msrp all the time. 
from my experience once I buy it the price rockets back up. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

cedarboarder said:


> it's no screw up. Amazon prices are controlled by computers.
> I'm sure they break contract msrp all the time.
> from my experience once I buy it the price rockets back up.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Looks like it does not come with a charger, and only a battery in the tool. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

I've had my little Oreck vacuum for the truck for a while now. And it's not bad, always wished it had a little more suction. Use it for cleaning up floors, the insides of cabinets and on my belt sander when I am scribing cabinets. The bag is pretty small but then again, so isn't the vacuum. I figure it has about 65 CFM. Works great on floors but doesn't have much pull in cabinets, you have to be right on the dust. Works well enough for the belt sander. 

Made a small box for it in the truck and it fits in snug and doesn't take up much room which was the number 1 reason for the choice.









I've kept an eye out for small vacuums and came across the Metro line for car detailers. Just a bit bigger than my Oreck and much more powerful. 130CFM which is about what the Festool vac pull. Plus 95 inch of water so it can keep going when the bag gets near full.

Came with a bunch of tools, more than I've shown here. Has a little 4 wheeled dolly that I likely won't be using mostly to keep it compact. Since my Oreck tools work with the Metro and I have them fit to the truck setup I'll be using the Oreck tools. The wand is retractable and the floor tool has more metal in it.










I had to make a new box because it's taller by 2" and the hose ports stick out instead of in. Took about an hour to make/modify and it all fits nice. Best thing is I still get to keep my Milwaukee Rocket Light in that compartment of the truck. I was a bit worried because it was already a tight fit.










So we'll see how this one works out. The vacuum is all metal and made in the US. Cost about $280 which is about $200 more than the Oreck. It's pretty quiet, not as quiet as my Fein, but way more quiet than my Ridgid. Not sure you could use it on a tablesaw only because the bag is small. Same with a chopsaw, but that would be more feasible.


----------



## Lettusbee

Leo G said:


> I've had my little Oreck vacuum for the truck for a while now. And it's not bad, always wished it had a little more suction. Use it for cleaning up floors, the insides of cabinets and on my belt sander when I am scribing cabinets. The bag is pretty small but then again, so isn't the vacuum. I figure it has about 65 CFM. Works great on floors but doesn't have much pull in cabinets, you have to be right on the dust. Works well enough for the belt sander.
> 
> Made a small box for it in the truck and it fits in snug and doesn't take up much room which was the number 1 reason for the choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've kept an eye out for small vacuums and came across the Metro line for car detailers. Just a bit bigger than my Oreck and much more powerful. 130CFM which is about what the Festool vac pull. Plus 95 inch of water so it can keep going when the bag gets near full.
> 
> Came with a bunch of tools, more than I've shown here. Has a little 4 wheeled dolly that I likely won't be using mostly to keep it compact. Since my Oreck tools work with the Metro and I have them fit to the truck setup I'll be using the Oreck tools. The wand is retractable and the floor tool has more metal in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to make a new box because it's taller by 2" and the hose ports stick out instead of in. Took about an hour to make/modify and it all fits nice. Best thing is I still get to keep my Milwaukee Rocket Light in that compartment of the truck. I was a bit worried because it was already a tight fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we'll see how this one works out. The vacuum is all metal and made in the US. Cost about $280 which is about $200 more than the Oreck. It's pretty quiet, not as quiet as my Fein, but way more quiet than my Ridgid. Not sure you could use it on a tablesaw only because the bag is small. Same with a chopsaw, but that would be more feasible.


At 3 Bill's I'd be looking at the M18 backpack vac. But then again, I'm really into cordless.
I just spent way too much time hunting for accessible outlets in a house that doesn't seem to have them every 12 ft. So the ones it did have were behind furniture and/or had so much other crap plugged into it I was scared to mess with it for fear of disrupting all of the Amazon devices. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

It's too big. I need something that is always in the truck. Plus 55 CFM and 75 inch of water lift for the Milwaukee.


----------



## Snobnd

Should be interesting to see how it works out Leo, I thought the oreck did a pretty good job


----------



## Azekdust

Donohue Const said:


> Azekdust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 30' fat max tapes for $10 each.......I bought 5!
> 
> 
> 
> where was that deal at??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


My local GWB, ACT, and steel stud supplier. FBM-foundation building materials.


----------



## Calidecks

Sooooo! My lumberyard will have a sale on Thursday. The Makita cordless 36 v saw, 4 - 5.0amh batteries a double charger

299.00

Should I get it? Too good to turn down?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Orrr! The saw two batteries the double charger for 199.00. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

This kit here. 299 gets an extra 2 batteries. 

199.00 gets the kit shown below










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Peter_C

Mike, that is the saw that Home Depot had for $249 with 4 batteries. Even at $299 it is a good deal, but it is Makita...is something wrong with you? Are you turning green? :jester:

I bought the circ saw for the batteries to use with the Makita chainsaw. Still have the circ saw brand new in box. Someday I might actually take it for a spin. :blink: The chainsaw gets used often though :thumbup:


----------



## Big Johnson

I got it at home depot for $250 too but it’s unlikely to be that cheap again. You can get 2-packs of 5 ah batteries off eBay for $89.


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> Sooooo! My lumberyard will have a sale on Thursday. The Makita cordless 36 v saw, 4 - 5.0amh batteries a double charger
> 
> 299.00
> 
> Should I get it? Too good to turn down?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I picked mine up for $320 and it was worth it. Basically paid for the batteries and got a free charger, saw and carrying case.

Go for it.


----------



## TRThomas

Randy Bush said:


> Looks like it does not come with a charger, and only a battery in the tool.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


Where did you see that? I just spoke with Amazon CS and they said it came with 2 6.0 20v XR batteries, charger and a hard case. At $275 I'm REALLY tempted to pick one of the kits up. Almost as good as the deal I got on the Dewalt 20v XR deep cut bandsaw a couple years ago... Went on sale for $250 for the saw, 2 5.0, charger and case and soon as I bought it, the price went back up to $599.


----------



## TRThomas

Californiadecks said:


> Sooooo! My lumberyard will have a sale on Thursday. The Makita cordless 36 v saw, 4 - 5.0amh batteries a double charger
> 
> 299.00
> 
> Should I get it? Too good to turn down?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I have the saw, I like it a lot for cutting framing lumber. Toss a couple 2.0's in it and it's about the same weight as a Mag 77, sans the cord.


----------



## cedarboarder

I got my flexvolt 7 inch saw and 2 6ah batteries for 300. 
Amazing power. don't think I'll be using the corded ever again. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

What if we all pitched in and buy pallets of tools haha. Contractor talk exclusive store lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Peter_C said:


> Mike, that is the saw that Home Depot had for $249 with 4 batteries. Even at $299 it is a good deal, but it is Makita...is something wrong with you? Are you turning green? :jester:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the circ saw for the batteries to use with the Makita chainsaw. Still have the circ saw brand new in box. Someday I might actually take it for a spin. :blink: The chainsaw gets used often though :thumbup:


The sale must be off.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## overanalyze

Makita 5" dry cut saw with track adapter. With a mesh blade for porcelain it cuts great. Have another job where the porcelain tiles are massive! Makita did alright with the adapter. It has adjustability to get the cut line zero in with the track edge. Slight fail on the dust port because it needs an adapter to fit my Festool hose.


----------



## Inner10

overanalyze said:


> Makita 5" dry cut saw with track adapter. With a mesh blade for porcelain it cuts great. Have another job where the porcelain tiles are massive! Makita did alright with the adapter. It has adjustability to get the cut line zero in with the track edge. Slight fail on the dust port because it needs an adapter to fit my Festool hose.


I'm working on a job where the tile guys are setting 10'x5' porcelain tiles. They are cutting them with this:


----------



## overanalyze

Inner10 said:


> I'm working on a job where the tile guys are setting 10'x5' porcelain tiles. They are cutting them with this:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWqlnUoIixo


Most of those LFT gauged porcelain tile are 6mm thick and are meant to be snapped like that. The tiles I just set and the ones coming up are 7/16" thick. That Montolit snapper says it is rated up to 3/8". That is why I went for the Makita setup. Actually did a test run with my TS55 first. It worked well but was slow. The rpm of the Makita is 12,000 which matches the blade better. It is noticeably faster than my test cuts using the TS55.


----------



## CityDecks

The Hilti's secret sauce to perfect balance is the way they battery dead center.


Inner10 said:


> My flexvolt sds max I almost break my fingers getting it out while new.


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Californiadecks said:


> Posting this for Citydecks
> 
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=NkNfci11LUhtRVYzdHBhdmpCdHl6REotZk9Ic0p3
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Thank you myman 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

TimNJ said:


> I don't want my batteries to come out real easy.
> 
> The Makita is kind of stiff when brand new, but as they get used they are easier.
> 
> My philosophy, if it's loose and easy right off the bat, as it gets used, it will be too loose.




There's no rule that says a battery needs to be hard to release in order to work properly. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Posted for Citydecks

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=ZXh0XzBHTjhtUUZCTHpwLWZuMTZVT0J1emM1OXFn


Mike.
_______________


----------



## CityDecks

Thank you again


Californiadecks said:


> Posted for Citydecks
> 
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=ZXh0XzBHTjhtUUZCTHpwLWZuMTZVT0J1emM1OXFn
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ

Californiadecks said:


> There's no rule that says a battery needs to be hard to release in order to work properly.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I agree.
My Makita's as a rule of thumb are not hard to release. Brand new right out of the box they can seem a little stiff.
I don't know what that guy in the video expects. I wouldn't downgrade any tool because I couldn't change the battery with one hand.


----------



## CityDecks

I'm the guy in vid. Not hard. Just showing the fussy details if each Saw. Don't be a knucklehead...lol These are the Lil differences that separate the tools from the good to great. Its amazing that we can do what we do virtually cordless. But you get to that level you start to notice lil annoyances that start to bug you. I look at shaving seconds out of work loads and being as streamlined and efficient as possible. Example: old start boxes vs new tlock sys boxes. Get the point? In winter my fingers are cracked and make my fingers scream in pain trying to get old start boxes open. Rather then spending chitt load of cash to convert to tlock I went all tstaks no more finger's spiltting open. Also true value add when you can get 3/tstaks to for tlock.


TimNJ said:


> I agree.
> My Makita's as a rule of thumb are not hard to release. Brand new right out of the box they can seem a little stiff.
> I don't know what that guy in the video expects. I wouldn't downgrade any tool because I couldn't change the battery with one hand.


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

CityDecks said:


> I'm the guy in vid. Not hard to use 2 hand or take them out. Just showing the fussy details if each Saw. Don't be a knucklehead...lol These are the Lil differences that separate the tools from the good to great. Its amazing that we can do what we do virtually cordless. But you get to that level you start to notice lil annoyances that start to bug you. I look at shaving seconds out of work loads and being as streamlined and efficient as possible. Example: old start boxes vs new tlock sys boxes. Get the point? In winter my fingers are cracked and make my fingers scream in pain trying to get old start boxes open. Rather then spending chitt load of cash to convert to tlock I went all tstaks no more finger's spiltting open. Also true value add when you can get 3/tstaks to for tlock.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Tmnj Where in Jersey are you

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SPG

TimNJ said:


> I wouldn't downgrade any tool because I couldn't change the battery with one hand.


You would if you lived your entire life as an Instagram story and needed to hold the phone with the other hand!

edit: Not a personal jab at anyone here!


----------



## CityDecks

Hahahaha


SPG said:


> You would if you lived your entire life as an Instagram story and needed to hold the phone with the other hand!
> 
> edit: Not a personal jab at anyone here!


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

always adding cases. I have enough to fill the back of a pick up truck at this point.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ

CityDecks said:


> Tmnj Where in Jersey are you
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Burlington Cty.


----------



## CityDecks

TimNJ said:


> Burlington Cty.


Your like 20 min from me. Small world

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

Got the packout for Christmas.

Nice boxes. I think I'm going to switch out all my boxes to them if they take the beating over the next couple months. Good mix between the DeWalt tough boxes and the rigid boxes. Right now I've got a huge mixture of both the other two


----------



## Leo G

The only things I've found about the Packouts that could be improved upon are the wheels. The boxes sit in my truck, loaded up. The wheels will get a small D in them and you can feel it when you roll them across a hard floor. Still rolls fine, I think they could make them so they don't compress.

And when you are going up or down stairs with them the box will rub the nosing if your not careful. My old FatMax boxes didn't do this. I think they tried to keep the footprint of the Packout down to a minimum and this is one of the results. Other than that they seem great.


----------



## Stryker1-1

I wish they would make a packout box with front pull out drawers so I could get to stuff easily.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Stryker1-1 said:


> I wish they would make a packout box with front pull out drawers so I could get to stuff easily.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Rumor is that's in the works for 2019. I really hope it's true. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

Lettusbee said:


> Rumor is that's in the works for 2019. I really hope it's true.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have dewalts 2 drawer... They need to execute it better than that one. What a piece of ****. 

They almost always bind up. If something like that starts to frustrate me I just put it on the shelf and forget about it other than the fact it sucked. That's what started me looking at the packouts.

Sure I could take it back and get pissed off all over again, then take it back again and get my money back, but at that point how much money did it already cost me in time?

If a company starts to burn me I just don't bother with them anymore. It's why festool is not even on my radar anymore. They started to do ****ty stuff some I'm just kinda over it... If I need a spendy tool I'll buy mafell from now on.


----------



## Moze

This is probably a 'your mileage may vary' deal, but my Home Depot had one of these DeWalt inflators WITH battery for $79.99. It was in a cart labeled "last one".* Might be worth checking your local HD.


----------



## cedarboarder

Deckhead said:


> I have dewalts 2 drawer... They need to execute it better than that one. What a piece of ****.
> 
> 
> 
> They almost always bind up. If something like that starts to frustrate me I just put it on the shelf and forget about it other than the fact it sucked. That's what started me looking at the packouts.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I could take it back and get pissed off all over again, then take it back again and get my money back, but at that point how much money did it already cost me in time?
> 
> 
> 
> If a company starts to burn me I just don't bother with them anymore. It's why festool is not even on my radar anymore. They started to do ****ty stuff some I'm just kinda over it... If I need a spendy tool I'll buy mafell from now on.


They have redesigned a weatherproof drawer unit.
I could tell by reviews on the original drawer toughsystem model that is was junk. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

They are pretty close to me. But the shipment of the track is coming from the manufacturer. Who the hell knows, might come directly from China.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> They are pretty close to me. But the shipment of the track is coming from the manufacturer. Who the hell knows, might come directly from China.


 If it's manufactured by Makita it could be coming from Buford Ga. Is where they do their US manufacturing. I think it's their distribution hub as well.
I'd like to know when you get it if it's straight and where it came from.


----------



## Leo G

I'll tell ya if I remember you asked when it comes.


----------



## mrcat

https://www.toolnut.com/skilsaw-spt...erm=SHOP+NOW&utm_campaign=December+Deals+2018


Killer deal on this saw, till midnight tonight. I think I paid close to $700 this spring.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

mrcat said:


> https://www.toolnut.com/skilsaw-spt...erm=SHOP+NOW&utm_campaign=December+Deals+2018
> 
> 
> Killer deal on this saw, till midnight tonight. I think I paid close to $700 this spring.


Do small slivers of wood clog it up:blink: I put about 5,000 feet of lumber through one and it kept getting clogged.


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Do small slivers of wood clog it up:blink: I put about 5,000 feet of lumber through one and it kept getting clogged.




Might be better served with a zero clearance insert.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## mrcat

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Do small slivers of wood clog it up:blink: I put about 5,000 feet of lumber through one and it kept getting clogged.


The only time we've had a problem is when running a smaller blade, then it has clogged up a couple times.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ

CityDecks said:


> Your like 20 min from me. Small world
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Looked at my post and that could be seen as a misprint of Burlington "City".

I'm "County".
Right where Burlington, Ocean, and Monmouth all meet.


----------



## TimNJ

Leo G said:


> Should be getting a 5Ah Milwaukee battery in the mail today. Ordered the 118" Makita Track. They say it'll work on the Festool stuff. Great price, $219 with $25 off ($194) but you have to pay for shipping an oversized item which just so happens to be $25. So free shipping!! All the other places send it by truck and it costs more to ship it than the track costs by itself.


Watch the delivery guys.
I once ordered at long piece (8') of body moulding for one of my cars and they folded it in half somewhere in its travel to fit better in whatever vehicle it was in:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

This Drill Doctor 750x doors an ostensibly job carving a split point in my bits!!!











Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## CityDecks

That thing is great. Paid for itself in one session.


Californiadecks said:


> Mike.
> _______________


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Californiadecks said:


> This Drill Doctor 750x doors an ostensibly job carving a split point in my bits!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




This was supposed to read. 

This Drill Doctor 750x *does* an *outstanding *job carving a split point on my bits!!!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## VinylHanger

I kept reading that and wondered if it was some kind if contractor speak I wasnt privy to.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

118" Makita track came in. Delivered by FedEx freight. Came in a MDF box, 5/16" MDF top and bottom with 3/4" plywood separating them. Box had some damage but nothing to the track.










The saw fits the track but it's loose. The Festool guide is 16.0mm wide while the Makita is 15.7mm wide. I put two layers of 3M 401+ tape on it and now it reads 15.95mm so it's all good. Not sure if the tape will last, but I'm gonna give it a shot. And the tape is close to Festool green :laughing:


----------



## AustinDB

Leo, aluminum duct tape might hold up really well. It might be too thick though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

I have some of that kicking around. But it's 3" wide and expensive. If I could find some of that in a 3/4" or less that would be the ticket as long as it didn't' exceed the thickness.

Good call!


----------



## hammer7896

Leo G said:


> 118" Makita track came in. Delivered by FedEx freight. Came in a MDF box, 5/16" MDF top and bottom with 3/4" plywood separating them. Box had some damage but nothing to the track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw fits the track but it's loose. The Festool guide is 16.0mm wide while the Makita is 15.7mm wide. I put two layers of 3M 401+ tape on it and now it reads 15.95mm so it's all good. Not sure if the tape will last, but I'm gonna give it a shot. And the tape is close to Festool green :laughing:




You could just adjust the gibs on the saw. 


Mike


----------



## Leo G

Yes, but all I want to do is pick up the saw and place it on the track. It's adjusted for my Festool track. I may just by another Makita 55" and put the Festool in storage so I can swap between tracks without the need for the tape.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

But is it straight?


----------



## Leo G

Won't know til I need to use it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> Won't know til I need to use it.


 Well you need to do a sacrificial cut to trim the antisplinter rubber on it.. so trim the rubber and let us know:whistlingAre you using a festool saw on it?


----------



## Leo G

I'll do it when I damn well ready to do it :whistling

Yes Festool


----------



## Calidecks

Just be sure to put a board under the rubber and cut through both.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## CityDecks

Ha. That's great. Btw do you have fest saw or Maki? They have rail adjust knobs you don't need tape.


Leo G said:


> 118" Makita track came in. Delivered by FedEx freight. Came in a MDF box, 5/16" MDF top and bottom with 3/4" plywood separating them. Box had some damage but nothing to the track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saw fits the track but it's loose. The Festool guide is 16.0mm wide while the Makita is 15.7mm wide. I put two layers of 3M 401+ tape on it and now it reads 15.95mm so it's all good. Not sure if the tape will last, but I'm gonna give it a shot. And the tape is close to Festool green :laughing:


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Disregard I missed this one. Makes scence.


Leo G said:


> Yes, but all I want to do is pick up the saw and place it on the track. It's adjusted for my Festool track. I may just by another Makita 55" and put the Festool in storage so I can swap between tracks without the need for the tape.


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

So I'm not crazy after all.

:vs_smirk:


----------



## CityDecks

Leo G said:


> So I'm not crazy after all.
> 
> :vs_smirk:


It's efficient 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

CityDecks said:


> It's efficient
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


I have 2 Maki's saws. 1- in shop with festi tracks already adjusted to fit. Other in van with Maki tracks.b

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

That's cheating :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Souped up my vacuum :laughing:

Put a K&N filter on it along with a 50' cord. Musta added 10 HP :whistling










Ya, you're all asking why, aren't you.

Air in equals air out. 130 CFM in is 130 CFM out. A pretty powerful stream of air comes out the opposite side of the vacuum when it's operating. Blows the dust around, the dust I'm trying to collect. Looked for a filter with 1 1/4" opening and this fit the ticket. It doesn't restrict air flow that much, maybe a couple 10ths of a percent, if that. And the stream of air is dissipated extremely well.


----------



## Lettusbee

Leo G said:


> Souped up my vacuum :laughing:
> 
> Put a K&N filter on it along with a 50' cord. Musta added 10 HP :whistling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, you're all asking why, aren't you.
> 
> Air in equals air out. 130 CFM in is 130 CFM out. A pretty powerful stream of air comes out the opposite side of the vacuum when it's operating. Blows the dust around, the dust I'm trying to collect. Looked for a filter with 1 1/4" opening and this fit the ticket. It doesn't restrict air flow that much, maybe a couple 10ths of a percent, if that. And the stream of air is dissipated extremely well.


You should paint it red while you're at it. Make it suck even faster that way. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

That only works if you paint flames on the side. :w00t:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Lettusbee said:


> You should paint it red while you're at it. Make it suck even faster that way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I was thinking a tutu and some lipstick


----------



## Calidecks

Bargain?










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Robie

dirtywhiteboy said:


> i was thinking a tutu and some lipstick


----------



## Leo G




----------



## Big Johnson

Robie said:


> View attachment 471979


That picture....... “is pretty uncalled for.”


----------



## Randy Bush

Robie said:


> View attachment 471979


:laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger

Californiadecks said:


> Bargain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Heck yeah. Those are pretty nice levels. Unger has a set. Even he, of the always finding deals Ungers paid more than that.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

VinylHanger said:


> Heck yeah. Those are pretty nice levels. Unger has a set. Even he, of the always finding deals Ungers paid more than that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Yep I bought them. The viles on my Stabilas are getting very hard to see. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## VinylHanger

Californiadecks said:


> Yep I bought them. The viles on my Stabilas are getting very hard to see.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I have an Empire with lighted vials. Until I had it, I always thought... 'Who needs lighted vials."

Now I know. I do.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Leo G said:


> Souped up my vacuum :laughing:
> 
> Put a K&N filter on it along with a 50' cord. Musta added 10 HP :whistling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, you're all asking why, aren't you.
> 
> Air in equals air out. 130 CFM in is 130 CFM out. A pretty powerful stream of air comes out the opposite side of the vacuum when it's operating. Blows the dust around, the dust I'm trying to collect. Looked for a filter with 1 1/4" opening and this fit the ticket. It doesn't restrict air flow that much, maybe a couple 10ths of a percent, if that. And the stream of air is dissipated extremely well.


Needs one of these now





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## john5mt

Got a new 716xps. Put the spinners and stereo in it. Bosch big gulp dust collection, infinity zero clearance, ez fence, Amana blade. More money in accessories than what the saw cost.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

john5mt said:


> Got a new 716xps. Put the spinners and stereo in it. Bosch big gulp dust collection, infinity zero clearance, ez fence, Amana blade. More money in accessories than what the saw cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Does that fence impede the dust collection?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Unger.const

VinylHanger said:


> I have an Empire with lighted vials. Until I had it, I always thought... 'Who needs lighted vials."
> 
> Now I know. I do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Cuz your old......


----------



## Deckhead

Got a blacklader vest today for 25 bucks. It's an XL but it will be fine for shop work. I really like it.


----------



## Deckhead

Californiadecks said:


> Does that fence impede the dust collection?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I too am interested.

I know theoretically it shouldn't because it's a strict downward motion but seems like it could cause some effect on the dust collection.

I'm getting closer to going with a fixed 12". Although I did see the new Makita 10" slider today and a guy I was talking to said he is going to sell his kapex and keep the new Makita. He said with the large dust boot dust collection it is camparable to the kapex. I never really looked at the makitas until this guy was raving about it and he does a lot of stuff with ipe.

I'm kinda moving away from festool as far as their saws go. The other companies are just catching up nowadays and if you're going to go all out just buy mafell.


----------



## Idothat

That ez fence looks like the cats azz and , they have one to fit my dewalt slider .


----------



## Calidecks

Deckhead said:


> I too am interested.
> 
> 
> 
> I know theoretically it shouldn't because it's a strict downward motion but seems like it could cause some effect on the dust collection.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting closer to going with a fixed 12". Although I did see the new Makita 10" slider today and a guy I was talking to said he is going to sell his kapex and keep the new Makita. He said with the large dust boot dust collection it is camparable to the kapex. I never really looked at the makitas until this guy was raving about it and he does a lot of stuff with ipe.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda moving away from festool as far as their saws go. The other companies are just catching up nowadays and if you're going to go all out just buy mafell.




I love my Makita front rail slider. My guys love it too. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## john5mt

I didn't find it to impede any dust collection. If it did you could always open them up slightly. I hooked it all up today and was shocked at how much dust it collected. Felt like a kapex. I will try and remember to take a video of it tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## john5mt

Here you go









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Thanks Cricket and contractor talk for the dust attachments. Cashed in some Amazon gift cards.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

cedarboarder said:


> Thanks Cricket and contractor talk for the dust attachments. Cashed in some Amazon gift cards.
> View attachment 472151
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Max Maki bladeshttps://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5c3a49e3bd66a/VID_166190910_180730_487.mp4

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Looks good 


john5mt said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

CityDecks said:


> Looks good
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Is that the Short stand or long?

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

That ipe guy sounds like me. That's what I did. You won't go wrong. DC is just as good as K. Cali might still have the vids I sent him. Mike if you do and feel up to feel free to post.


Deckhead said:


> I too am interested.
> 
> I know theoretically it shouldn't because it's a strict downward motion but seems like it could cause some effect on the dust collection.
> 
> I'm getting closer to going with a fixed 12". Although I did see the new Makita 10" slider today and a guy I was talking to said he is going to sell his kapex and keep the new Makita. He said with the large dust boot dust collection it is camparable to the kapex. I never really looked at the makitas until this guy was raving about it and he does a lot of stuff with ipe.
> 
> I'm kinda moving away from festool as far as their saws go. The other companies are just catching up nowadays and if you're going to go all out just buy mafell.


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Did you add the Bosch dust boot? It makes a world of difference.


john5mt said:


> I didn't find it to impede any dust collection. If it did you could always open them up slightly. I hooked it all up today and was shocked at how much dust it collected. Felt like a kapex. I will try and remember to take a video of it tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## john5mt

CityDecks said:


> Is that the Short stand or long?
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


That's the long one. That setup works on either

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## john5mt

I don't know why this didn't work the first time






Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct

Sounds like the screw I had wedged in the safety button on my old makita mitre saw!

Thanks for the tip, I will have a look at it because itll piss me off if that happens to me. 

Only ever bought ridgid vacuums, cant beat them.


----------



## asevereid

TheConstruct said:


> Sounds like the screw I had wedged in the safety button on my old makita mitre saw!
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I will have a look at it because itll piss me off if that happens to me.
> 
> Only ever bought ridgid vacuums, cant beat them.


One other thing... A couple of well placed drops of CA glue will fasten the safety button on the ls1019 right where it needs to be.... Not that I'd ever condone that kind of act though... 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Construction

cedarboarder said:


> this saw is a work of art. Feels solid. Any one own one? do you grease the rails often?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Had mine for a while now and love it, sweet saw! Haven't lubed the rails yet, smooth as butter. Mine was spot on out of the box. It is heavy and a bit awkward to handle, but it's such a sweet saw otherwise.


----------



## TimNJ

cedarboarder said:


> Was bang on square. It even came with a little tiny clear plastic square to check it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I have had 4 different Makita miter's and every one was always dead on.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Probably the most beautiful rip saw ever made. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

TimNJ said:


> I have had 4 different Makita miter's and every one was always dead on.


My Milwaukee last year was a mess. Cracked base.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> https://youtu.be/GNR85GhP3ls
> 
> Probably the most beautiful rip saw ever made.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Damn thing looks unused.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> Damn thing looks unused.


Right, I still can't figure it out. Did someone put a new chain and race in it at some point, or was it never really used? 

For being 60+ years old, it's in almost new condition. 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-B

Bought a wire pulling kit end of 2018. I liked it enough to buy another one today for one of our other crews.

For years we've been hooking our rope onto the wire with half hitches and tape, or using a basic grip. 

Grips are great, but limited to certain wire sizes and I've torn a few up thru the years.

These things seem real heavy duty and work well for us when we pull in services 200' long +.

https://currenttools.com/products/pulling-accessories/183-2500-pulling-harness-kit.html


----------



## pinwheel

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Right, I still can't figure it out. Did someone put a new chain and race in it at some point, or was it never really used?
> 
> For being 60+ years old, it's in almost new condition.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I can't wait to get the cream puff in it's new shop. Hopefully see ya late next week.


----------



## Inner10

Mike-B said:


> Bought a wire pulling kit end of 2018. I liked it enough to buy another one today for one of our other crews.
> 
> 
> 
> For years we've been hooking our rope onto the wire with half hitches and tape, or using a basic grip.
> 
> 
> 
> Grips are great, but limited to certain wire sizes and I've torn a few up thru the years.
> 
> 
> 
> These things seem real heavy duty and work well for us when we pull in services 200' long +.
> 
> 
> 
> https://currenttools.com/products/pulling-accessories/183-2500-pulling-harness-kit.html


I dunno I've got metal and plastic grips but I don't find they save much time over 4x half hitches and a wrap of tape. Do you drive the set screws right into the wire?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-B

Inner10 said:


> I dunno I've got metal and plastic grips but I don't find they save much time over 4x half hitches and a wrap of tape. Do you drive the set screws right into the wire?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Strip a couple inches of insulation, slip wire in, tighen screws on opposing sides. 

We pull a lot of 4/0 and 250 copper services over 200' long underground. 

I wouldnt say its a major time saver but it does allow me to pull with a larger rope (5/8 double braid nylon) since im not doing hitches. It seems to slip thru the pipe better than hitches. It eliminates the need for tape which doesnt seem to stick in sub-freezing temps to wire on spools out in the snow. 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Mike-B said:


> Strip a couple inches of insulation, slip wire in, tighen screws on opposing sides.
> 
> We pull a lot of 4/0 and 250 copper services over 200' long underground.
> 
> I wouldnt say its a major time saver but it does allow me to pull with a larger rope (5/8 double braid nylon) since im not doing hitches. It seems to slip thru the pipe better than hitches. It eliminates the need for tape which doesnt seem to stick in sub-freezing temps to wire on spools out in the snow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I don't do anything that big.

Those pullers remind me of these:

https://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/penguin-puller/

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

I didn't buy this... But my boss gave me this li'l bugger today 
Really happy with this new Veritas Apron plane. 









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## duburban

asevereid said:


> I didn't buy this... But my boss gave me this li'l bugger today
> Really happy with this new Veritas Apron plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk




Is that plane on a drafting table ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Is this the lightest 7-1/4 circ saw available?

Forget price, just looking at weight and usability.

15-Amp Dual-Field™ Motor operates at 5,300 RPM
*Lightest weight professional circular saw in its class at 8.6 lbs.*
Dual-Field™ Motor
56° bevel with positive stop at 45°
10 foot cord minimizes hanging on sheet materials
Spindle lock for easy blade changes


----------



## Tinstaafl

I couldn't say, but my preference with most power tools is for them to have a bit of mass/weight. Sure, they give you more of a workout, but the inertia of that mass stabilizes the tool in a way no featherweight can match.

Just a few days ago, I had my Bosch jigsaw out for something, and one of the other guys on the job grabbed it for a quick cut. He had been using another guy's I-forget-the-name lightweight, and just couldn't get over how much better mine felt, and the increased accuracy.


----------



## asevereid

duburban said:


> Is that plane on a drafting table ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah.. It's a Jimmy rigged unit I put together. One of my first personal builds... I don't use it more than once every couple of years, but I hold on to it because of the little bit of work I put in to it.

And I'm a hoarder... 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Tinstaafl said:


> I couldn't say, but my preference with most power tools is for them to have a bit of mass/weight. Sure, they give you more of a workout, but the inertia of that mass stabilizes the tool in a way no featherweight can match.
> 
> Just a few days ago, I had my Bosch jigsaw out for something, and one of the other guys on the job grabbed it for a quick cut. He had been using another guy's I-forget-the-name lightweight, and just couldn't get over how much better mine felt, and the increased accuracy.


Yeah, I"m asking if its the lightest, easily available model.


----------



## Calidecks

asevereid said:


> I didn't buy this... But my boss gave me this li'l bugger today
> Really happy with this new Veritas Apron plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk




I own one of those Veritas planes. They are excellent. Mines a block plane.







I have the edge easing attachment as well. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## duburban

asevereid said:


> Yeah.. It's a Jimmy rigged unit I put together. One of my first personal builds... I don't use it more than once every couple of years, but I hold on to it because of the little bit of work I put in to it.
> 
> And I'm a hoarder...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk




Just picked snagged one of these for $50











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

duburban said:


> Just picked snagged one of these for $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy crap... That's awesome. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Sorry but someone has to explain to me what that is

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Stryker1-1 said:


> Sorry but someone has to explain to me what that is
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Drafting table. 
With the good drafting machine. 
The right angle thingy for drawing lines perpendicular to each other. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

Blast from the past. I used one of those for a while back in the 70's. Don't recall the price, but it was way out of my budget.


----------



## rrk

Who draws on paper anymore and they take up too much room 
I also used them back in the 70s


----------



## Lettusbee

rrk said:


> Who draws on paper anymore and they take up too much room
> I also used them back in the 70s


It's satisfying to draw on paper because you actually have to think about things before you commit. 
I enjoy the process. 

Hand drawings also have a certain beautiful quality that is difficult to describe. 
It cannot be replicated on a screen.


----------



## duburban

Hand drawing is a different way of thinking. I would wager that the majority of architects do conceptual drawing by hand then move to digital drafting for construction documents. 

If we say that the ideas come from the brain, not the tool then this is a way to access an analog creativity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

rrk said:


> Who draws on paper anymore and they take up too much room
> I also used them back in the 70s


I'll still hand draw. I still have a portable drafting table. From there, It's CAD. 

Hand drawing forces you to think things through before you start, or you'll waste a huge amount of time.


----------



## cedarboarder

I'm awful at CAD, more comfortable and productive drawing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

duburban said:


> Just picked snagged one of these for $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice snagged those are not cheap around here. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Got my surebonder m18 batteryto ryobi tool adapter in. 
18ga stapler seems to shoot with more authority now. 
Cant wait to see if it will work in the cold, which was a major issue for the cordless ryobi guns.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Lettusbee said:


> Got my surebonder m18 batteryto ryobi tool adapter in.
> 18ga stapler seems to shoot with more authority now.
> Cant wait to see if it will work in the cold, which was a major issue for the cordless ryobi guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


let me know !


----------



## Big Johnson

Just ordered this jigsaw, I hope my Collins foot fits. 


Also picked up the Master Farce track saw for $180. It works ok, dust collection is ok. The rail is in 4 sections so every time you cross a joint the movement stiffens. You have to tighten the saw fit to the track on every cut. It came with 2 new frisbee golf discs, I’ll have to try them out next summer. The blade mandrel thingy that holds the blade tight sticks out too far or something so I had to flip the “washer” around or the blade would spin freely. Not sure what the deal is there. Defective?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

We use that saw for rough coping. I don’t have a Collins foot on it and finish the cope with a Festool RAS. 

Always check that the base to blade is 90 degrees. Mine seems to move on its own occasionally.


----------



## Mort

Lettusbee said:


> Got my surebonder m18 batteryto ryobi tool adapter in.
> 18ga stapler seems to shoot with more authority now.
> Cant wait to see if it will work in the cold, which was a major issue for the cordless ryobi guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk




Damn, had no idea this existed. I’ve always wished Milwaukee had more homeowner-y tools, I’ll have to pick one of these up.


----------



## Big Johnson

Mort said:


> Damn, had no idea this existed. I’ve always wished Milwaukee had more homeowner-y tools, I’ll have to pick one of these up.


I’ve had the surebonder for 18V makita batteries for a while now. The only ryobi tools I have are the tire inflator and the caulk gun, the caulk gun already broke. Now that I have the M12 system I’ll get a Milwaukee tire inflator and give away my ryobi crap. Looks like M12 has everything ryobi has.


----------



## Donohue Const

the new hopefully improved version of the m18 fuel 7-1/4" saw

sure feels heavy

anyone use it yet compared to the 1st generation?









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## duburban

Donohue Const said:


> the new hopefully improved version of the m18 fuel 7-1/4" saw
> 
> sure feels heavy
> 
> anyone use it yet compared to the 1st generation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk




You’ll be the strongest guy around (aside from those 2 battery Makita users!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

I haven't found anything I can't do with the 6 1/2 or the m12 saw yet. Except maybe deeper cuts when notching a beam.



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Gel pads always have worked best for me.


----------



## john5mt

Pro knees made a mistake releasing those. They aren't near the pad that their top of the line ones are. Their good ones cause the pressure to hit your shins and not your knees. 

You wouldn't be unhappy with them. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheel

john5mt said:


> Pro knees made a mistake releasing those. They aren't near the pad that their top of the line ones are. Their good ones cause the pressure to hit your shins and not your knees.
> 
> You wouldn't be unhappy with them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



If you're not down on your knee's all day pro knee aren't the best choice. I hate how my pro knee's walk around my legs when I'm up & walking about. But most of the time, I'm down for hours at a time. BTW, I'm still running the 07's that go all the way down to my boot laces. They literally saved my floor career.


----------



## Randy Bush

New buy 1" fuel new off of E-bay $209


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

This will sand some mouldings.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheel

WarnerConstInc. said:


> This will sand some mouldings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



You trying to get the new building filled up before you move?:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

pinwheel said:


> You trying to get the new building filled up before you move?:laughing:


Yes. Lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Also got this in the mail today too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

Snobnd tried my cordless Makita rear handled circ saw. He be all jealous now.


----------



## pinwheel

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Yes. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



I caught my wife trying to delete your phone # from my phone the other day. She said I can't even talk to you till after the new storage building is put up.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Deckhead

pinwheel said:


> I caught my wife trying to delete your phone # from my phone the other day. She said I can't even talk to you till after the new storage building is put up.:laughing::laughing:


Darcy is a mother****er.

I was talking to him earlier, just shooting the ****. Now, I'm looking for a special ****ing jointer that he tells me about

The guy is the devil.


----------



## Mort

Randy Bush said:


> Also got this in the mail today too.:thumbsup:




After looking at them side by side, I was surprised at how much bigger the Fuel version is than the regular. If I had my life to live over again I would’ve gone for the Fuel sawzall and the regular Hackzall. And probably some other things too.


----------



## 91782

Randy Bush said:


> Also got this in the mail today too.:thumbsup:


Reminds me of the first recip saw I ever used. One like this:


----------



## Randy Bush

That's an antique. Did you buy it new? :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Randy Bush said:


> That's an antique. Did you buy it new? :whistling :laughing:




Judging by his grumpyness all the time he's very old. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Scored a brand spanking new generator for $400. Need a second one for the big job


----------



## 91782

Randy Bush said:


> That's an antique. Did you buy it new? :whistling :laughing:


Not mine, random from Google. But I did use one like that when IT was new.


----------



## Lettusbee

SmallTownGuy said:


> Reminds me of the first recip saw I ever used. One like this:


If I was one of those you tubers that did how to videos, I would do a series using nothing but tools from that era. With an emphasis on the Montgomery ward Power Kraft line.


----------



## TimNJ

SmallTownGuy said:


> Reminds me of the first recip saw I ever used. One like this:


I bought the "modern" plastic/metal version of that same saw when I was around 18.
Weird with the motor on top.


----------



## Leo G

New coping sled for the shop.


----------



## CityDecks

Nice


Inner10 said:


> Gimme the low down on the vac!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

CityDecks said:


> Nice
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Don't usually post. Picked this up back in October. It's one sweet ride. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## duburban

CityDecks said:


> Don't usually post. Picked this up back in October. It's one sweet ride.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk




Well designed , looks great. Hilti seems to be pushing the body styling pretty hard these days. Some industrial designers are having a blast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.C.

Picked up a few things.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

J.C. said:


> Picked up a few things.


It looks so clean compared to ours... :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Both for the Mirka Deos sander. Now I'll have to build another cart.


----------



## Defenestrate

J.C. said:


> Picked up a few things.


String two of these together (they come in a two pack) and you'll have easy clamps for the hose. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-Turn-Key-2-1-2-in-x-4-1-2-in-Dryer-Vent-Clamps-5Y0649B/203493342


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Both for the Mirka Deos sander. Now I'll have to build another cart.




I have that vac. It's outstanding. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

I have an older Fein Turbo II. I agree, it's a great vac, especially for a sander. Didn't want to spend a lot so the Turbo I it is.


----------



## Calidecks

Just ordered 10 blades for my Mafell 40 from Germany. They were 150 bucks cheaper (including shipping) than buying from Timberwolf. Ordered them yesterday and they will be here tomorrow. Damn!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

That's like that hose/cord combo I just bought. Atlantic Plywood wants $285 for it. That's a price that would really hurt. I can buy a vacuum for that price. I got it elsewhere for $195 shipped to my door. $90 difference for the same thing. As far as I'm concerned it's worth about $75. It's a vacuum hose and power cord, WTH.


----------



## CityDecks

Total sleeper on the market. . The only thing it lacks is portability.. it's ok I through together a top plate and now it holds and locks tstas and sys boxes. It primarily stays in shop hook up to DD. But when it's needed in field its set up to be a GRABNGO.


Californiadecks said:


> I have that vac. It's outstanding.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

You should check out there Sweet oil 12v drill line. You won't i don't believe how they've made them soofriggin cheap and there perfect for all light duty jobs.


duburban said:


> Well designed , looks great. Hilti seems to be pushing the body styling pretty hard these days. Some industrial designers are having a blast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

CityDecks said:


> Total sleeper on the market. . The only thing it lacks is portability.. it's ok I through together a top plate and now it holds and locks tstas and sys boxes. It primarily stays in shop hook up to DD. But when it's needed in field its set up to be a GRABNGO.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


I'll post it stacked up later. 1/hr scraps and best 200/ vac you could ever get.









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Fein Turbo I came in today. Waiting on the Mirka Coaxial Hose/Cord to come in on Monday.

The hose that came with it hooks up nice enough to use for now.


----------



## CityDecks

Fein has cord clips for hose. Feintoolsonline.com. .


Leo G said:


> Fein Turbo I came in today. Waiting on the Mirka Coaxial Hose/Cord to come in on Monday.
> 
> The hose that came with it hooks up nice enough to use for now.


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Won't need it for long. Getting an 18' Mirka hose with the cord built into it.


----------



## Leo G

Mirka Coaxial Hose came in today. It's got 174" of 1 1/2" hose with the electrical cord inside. a 20" adapter section for the vac side and a 20" section for the sander side.










Here's the adapter side for the sander. The 20" section can be removed/replaced.


----------



## asevereid

Everybody keeps going to cool tool stores, but yesterday I remembered that the cheap cheap stores have a few little things that I could use.
The little lady went for a tan, so I went in to the nearest dollar store to see what I could get.
Certainly not the best stuff in the world, but definitely useful.
Couple of things for the first aid kit, some different marking pencils, microfiber cloths, cheap batteries and glue brushes, note pads.... Just random crap I don't need at a premium price.
Oh, and I picked up some more Husky Connect organizers last week too.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Mordekyle said:


> Tested today inside the garage:
> 
> About 85 Db from a foot away, about 90Db toward the end of the hose.
> The filter cleaner clicks twice every 20 seconds at about 88Db.
> 
> It’s not overly noisy, it sounds like the motor is contained more “inside” the container than “outside” like a shop vac. Slightly muffled.
> 
> The sound (pitch/frequency?) of the motor’s RPM isn’t annoying. Too loud and too high really bothers me.
> 
> 22 minutes with a fresh 9.0 AH battery. You can hear the motor slowing down a bit after 20 minutes.
> 
> 12 + minutes with a fresh 6.0 AH battery. It sounds like it had just a bit lower RPMs with the smaller battery. It started slowing down a bit at 11 minutes.
> 
> It comes with a fleece vacuum bag, and paper bags are available as are plastic tank liners.
> 
> You can also get a longer hose and an adapter to fit tools without the “airlock” system.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I ordered it yesterday. Passed on the kit to get some bigger batteries. I already have 4 of the 6ah.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Finally got my new vest... Got ripped off on the one I ordered before Christmas... Found another one I liked on ebay.
I don't know how long this one will last... It's just a poly /cotton blend... But it's just for trim so if I get a year out of it I'll be satisfied.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Get those Metal brushes from Amazon. Dirt cheap


asevereid said:


> Everybody keeps going to cool tool stores, but yesterday I remembered that the cheap cheap stores have a few little things that I could use.
> The little lady went for a tan, so I went in to the nearest dollar store to see what I could get.
> Certainly not the best stuff in the world, but definitely useful.
> Couple of things for the first aid kit, some different marking pencils, microfiber cloths, cheap batteries and glue brushes, note pads.... Just random crap I don't need at a premium price.
> Oh, and I picked up some more Husky Connect organizers last week too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichVT

I bought a box of 100 of those brushes once and thought I was set for life but I'm actually running low.

One time I did trade some with a customer who had bought a "lifetime supply" of single edge razor blades.


----------



## rrk

they are called acid brush and extremely cheap on ebay or Harbor freight


----------



## Leo G

I'm cheaper than those brushes. I used them for glue ups when I'm doing cope and stick cabinet doors. One brush usually lasts me over a year.


----------



## Mordekyle

I’m glad that’s a vest, At first glance they look like coveralls.

If they were coveralls, you would need a step ladder to change a door knob 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Picked up another radial arm saw. 30 bucks cause its 3 phase.

If nothing else I gotta lietz blade.

Not sure when this was made, but it's pretty cheesy compared to my 40s vintage RAS. 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Has to be post ‘45, has the Rockwell name on it. 

Tom


----------



## Lettusbee

tjbnwi said:


> Has to be post ‘45, has the Rockwell name on it.
> 
> Tom


It's throwing off a 70s vibe to me. Not a model or serial # anywhere to be found. But most of the 60s stuff was beefier, and the 80s seemed to have more plastic. 

This does say made in USA on the motor though. 

Just wish I could find a similar model pictured on OWWM or something.


----------



## Windycity

These darn sales are costing me a fortune! Couldnt pass this up with the st patties day special with $100 off the concrete saw with 2 9ah batteries and a free flexvolt sawzall 

I think im the first on the forum to get this little saw...haven’t seen anyone else post one











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Gonna give this mask a try. Hopefully I won't lose it like most of my mask. Hopefully it will also encourage me to wear it









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Windycity said:


> These darn sales are costing me a fortune! Couldnt pass this up with the st patties day special with $100 off the concrete saw with 2 9ah batteries and a free flexvolt sawzall
> 
> I think im the first on the forum to get this little saw...haven’t seen anyone else post one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's cool. Dont need one, but I want one.

Milwaukie is falling way behind on new stuff lately.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

VinylHanger said:


> That's cool. Dont need one, but I want one.
> 
> Milwaukie is falling way behind on new stuff lately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Considering this is my 6th concrete saw i would say that i dont “need” it either!!

This will be nice to bridge the gap between my gas saws and grinders plus i do alot of cuts in weird positions and this little guy is nice and light

I would say that dewalts flexvolt stuff is definitely a game changer for me. As a mason contractor I need all the big heavy duty stuff and dewalt has an edge with this line and I think Milwaukee definitely has an edge on the smaller more specialized tools


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb

Is the car a DeWalt product also? Sure looks the part.


----------



## Windycity

tgeb said:


> Is the car a DeWalt product also? Sure looks the part.




Lol 

One would think i have a dewalt fetish 

It is yellow and black as well










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

Windycity said:


> These darn sales are costing me a fortune! Couldnt pass this up with the st patties day special with $100 off the concrete saw with 2 9ah batteries and a free flexvolt sawzall
> 
> I think im the first on the forum to get this little saw...haven’t seen anyone else post one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I promptly put the little saw to work today cutting out brickwork for a door company to install a new slightly larger door and will say that i am totally impressed with the saw. Plenty of power, well balanced and it is nice not having to fire up the gas saw. 

Obviously this is not going to replace the gas one for heavy duty stuff because the battery will have its limits but for quick sporadic cuts this thing is great. It will be really nice when working on scaffolding as well

So far i give it two thumbs up






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Bust some nuts!!! 1800 ft. Lb. Of torque!!









POWERSTATE Brushless Motor delivers up to 1,800 ft-lbs. Nut-Busting Torque, Making it the World's Most Powerful Cordless Impact Wrench
Up to 7 lbs. Lighter Weight allowing for less user fatigue
Eliminates Compressors and Generators, providing greater portability and lower cost of ownership
4-Mode DRIVE CONTROL provides greater control over output speed and power.
Integrated lanyard loop allows for safer use and easier storage
REDLINK PLUS Intelligence ensures maximum performance and protects from overloads, heating and over-discharge
ONE-KEY Compatible: Ability to Customize, Track and Manage tools for increased productivity and investment protection. Includes the ability to set a repeatable torque output for maximum control.
Handle rotates 270 degrees and easily adjusts without a tool
LED light to illuminate the work area
Premium rubber overmold withstands corrosive materials and provides increased comfort when in use
Compatible with all M18 batteries
RECOMMENDED PRODUCTS

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Power-Tools/Fastening/Impact-Wrenches/2867-20

Mike.
_______________


----------



## VinylHanger

Calidecks said:


> Bust some nuts!!! 1800 ft. Lb. Of torque!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POWERSTATE Brushless Motor delivers up to 1,800 ft-lbs. Nut-Busting Torque, Making it the World's Most Powerful Cordless Impact Wrench
> Up to 7 lbs. Lighter Weight allowing for less user fatigue
> Eliminates Compressors and Generators, providing greater portability and lower cost of ownership
> 4-Mode DRIVE CONTROL provides greater control over output speed and power.
> Integrated lanyard loop allows for safer use and easier storage
> REDLINK PLUS Intelligence ensures maximum performance and protects from overloads, heating and over-discharge
> ONE-KEY Compatible: Ability to Customize, Track and Manage tools for increased productivity and investment protection. Includes the ability to set a repeatable torque output for maximum control.
> Handle rotates 270 degrees and easily adjusts without a tool
> LED light to illuminate the work area
> Premium rubber overmold withstands corrosive materials and provides increased comfort when in use
> Compatible with all M18 batteries
> RECOMMENDED PRODUCTS
> 
> https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Power-Tools/Fastening/Impact-Wrenches/2867-20
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Ohhhhhh... me likely. I have the older non fuel, thanks to Unger. But this one looks sweet indeed. Great for running 10 inch timberloks.

What do you use it for?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

VinylHanger said:


> Ohhhhhh... me likely. I have the older non fuel, thanks to Unger. But this one looks sweet indeed. Great for running 10 inch timberloks.
> 
> What do you use it for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I think this is more for heavy industry use. Who even has 1" drive sockets?


----------



## Calidecks

VinylHanger said:


> Ohhhhhh... me likely. I have the older non fuel, thanks to Unger. But this one looks sweet indeed. Great for running 10 inch timberloks.
> 
> What do you use it for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




I don't use it. Too much for anything I would need. It would twist heads off bolts. The largest bolts I use are 3/4" and the smaller one works fine for that. However there are times we are demoing stuff that have bolts with several layers of paint on them. This would do the trick. Even if it twisted the heads off. But it doesn't warrant buying one. A sawzall can make quick work of it. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## VinylHanger

Oh, I didn't catch the 1 inch socket part. Yeah, that's a bit big for anything I do as well. But it would look impressive to pull out if the tool box.


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

It is a beast!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Mort

It’d be great for the tire guy at work, not having to fire up a compressor for changing a flat out on the side of the road.


----------



## tgeb

Mort said:


> It’d be great for the tire guy at work, not having to fire up a compressor for changing a flat out on the side of the road.


That's what I was thinking, it would be real nice for my dump truck wheels when it's time for service. Other big sized nuts and bolts that currently need a big long pipe and some luck to get loose.


----------



## META

I have the 1/2" 18V and I love it for setting lags and 5/8" tapcons. For around $200 bare tool, it was a great buy. It does sheer smaller bolts easily though..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

I looked at a getting an Impact wrench when I was all dewalt because dewalts would regularly burn out driving 1/4" SDS into ledgers and beams. They would get so hot I'd have to have 3 to rotate because I couldn't he them. Ok let's not even get into the conversation if how stupid long they take to charge and hot or cold forget about. You need to carry a tub of batteries. Don't get me wrong I like dewalt that have a lot of great stuff and use them as my 2nd platform but not in my environment or daily grind. They are perfect slk around for Reno work. Anyway I tested Hilti 22v. vrs dewalt vrs Maki. Hilti drove 137 1/4" x 6" SDS with 1/battery and barely warmed up. Maki did 75 but too hot to hold and 1/ bar left. Dewalt (brushless) cooking 50-60 SDS. Then Hilti came out with the sweet 7 1/4 cordless skil saw. The rest is history...I'm all Hilti now. I don't want any more tools then I absolutely need. Can't warrant another tool that will sit 98% if the Time. Like Cali said. I'll take a sawzaw to it. It is nice if needed..


Calidecks said:


> I don't use it. Too much for anything I would need. It would twist heads off bolts. The largest bolts I use are 3/4" and the smaller one works fine for that. However there are times we are demoing stuff that have bolts with several layers of paint on them. This would do the trick. Even if it twisted the heads off. But it doesn't warrant buying one. A sawzall can make quick work of it.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

That's more automotive to me. With rusty bolts up here, 1000 ft-lbs does nothing, even with a penetrating fluid soak. Some you can't get to the nut to torch it, so more torque is it.


----------



## Unger.const

Anybody know anything about this dude?


----------



## Snobnd

I purchased the Craig tracks saw kit that you attached to the underside of your Skil saw I thought it was a bit sloppy and Hass to be adjusted.....I haven’t tested the skill saw that’s made for the track.

On another note look at the power of the Makita saws all....lol

https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=uSmDl_1553468428


----------



## Big Johnson

Calidecks said:


> Bust some nuts!!! 1800 ft. Lb. Of torque!!https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190324/4318b0b0b51bcebf9a12c668bbed2667.jpg[/IM
> 
> POWERSTATE Brushless Motor delivers up to 1,800 ft-lbs. Nut-Busting Torque, Making it the World's Most Powerful Cordless Impact Wrench
> Up to 7 lbs. Lighter Weight allowing for less user fatigue
> Eliminates Compressors and Generators, providing greater portability and lower cost of ownership
> 4-Mode DRIVE CONTROL provides greater control over output speed and power.
> Integrated lanyard loop allows for safer use and easier storage
> REDLINK PLUS Intelligence ensures maximum performance and protects from overloads, heating and over-discharge
> ONE-KEY Compatible: Ability to Customize, Track and Manage tools for increased productivity and investment protection. Includes the ability to set a repeatable torque output for maximum control.
> Handle rotates 270 degrees and easily adjusts without a tool
> LED light to illuminate the work area
> Premium rubber overmold withstands corrosive materials and provides increased comfort when in use
> Compatible with all M18 batteries
> RECOMMENDED PRODUCTS
> 
> 
> [url]https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Power-Tools/Fastening/Impact-Wrenches/2867-20[/url]
> 
> Mike.
> _______________
> [/quote]
> 
> 
> That must be what discount tire uses to put your wheels back on.


----------



## Windycity

Big Johnson said:


> That must be what discount tire uses to put your wheels back on.




No kidding 

Even when the lugs and not on straight.....their going on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

this is a first, never been sad tool shopping before.
first tool purchase to replace the stolen tools. m12 drill kit for 100 bucks at HD. 
hope it can drive a couple of deck screws. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Been using these since October.. I'm all cordless with saws Hilti SW60 and dewalts 7 1/4. These blades are 1/2 the thickness if what my Hilti saw came with. I comfortably get 50-60 more cuts out of one battery on Hilti. The dewalt does get More but not sure how many cause it's not my primary but let's say 50 for conversational purposes. Bottom line. Less cost then Diablo. Last lil longer but more importantly less friction on saws get more out of your day. Even if it's a 3 min battery swap.









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Blades side by side








Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Windycity said:


> No kidding
> 
> Even when the lugs and not on straight.....their going on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what happens when you give 17 year olds power tools. They just want to hear the tick tick tick sound as they crank the lug nuts back on

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat

CityDecks said:


> Been using these since October.. I'm all cordless with saws Hilti SW60 and dewalts 7 1/4. These blades are 1/2 the thickness if what my Hilti saw came with. I comfortably get 50-60 more cuts out of one battery on Hilti. The dewalt does get More but not sure how many cause it's not my primary but let's say 50 for conversational purposes. Bottom line. Less cost then Diablo. Last lil longer but more importantly less friction on saws get more out of your day. Even if it's a 3 min battery swap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Do the thinner blades tend to wander/bind more, say when ripping? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

cedarboarder said:


> this is a first, never been sad tool shopping before.
> first tool purchase to replace the stolen tools. m12 drill kit for 100 bucks at HD.
> hope it can drive a couple of deck screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Hate to add to your sadness... But that drill won't drive a deck screw...
That's the cordless screwdriver. It's great for doing door hardware.
Send me your address, I'll mail you a first gen M12 impact. I've got a spare.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

asevereid said:


> Hate to add to your sadness... But that drill won't drive a deck screw...
> That's the cordless screwdriver. It's great for doing door hardware.
> Send me your address, I'll mail you a first gen M12 impact. I've got a spare.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


ah damn you're right :whistling haha. I was thinking of the m12 impact. 
I see that the tool store has the dual combo in the flyer with (see in store for price) so it should be a good deal knowing them. 
I'll return this to home depot and pick up the kit at tool supplier . Thanks for pointing that out, and thanks for offering to ship. I'll let ya know on the spare impact you got.


----------



## VinylHanger

cedarboarder said:


> this is a first, never been sad tool shopping before.
> first tool purchase to replace the stolen tools. m12 drill kit for 100 bucks at HD.
> hope it can drive a couple of deck screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


It will. Its pretty much all I use now. Get the bigger batteries though.

Oops, didn't notice it wasn't the impact. The impact is great.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Return it for the better drill itsgot to be one of the most used tools you own.

Nice gesture by asereveid......


----------



## Randy Bush

asevereid said:


> Hate to add to your sadness... But that drill won't drive a deck screw...
> That's the cordless screwdriver. It's great for doing door hardware.
> Send me your address, I'll mail you a first gen M12 impact. I've got a spare.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


I love that drill!! It is what I use for all my soffit and siding work. Will drive 2 -2 1/2 screw fairly easy. I do use the bigger batteries and only change out maybe once a day.


----------



## rblakes1

Picked this up today for doing the top coats on the doors I'm refinishing









-Rich


----------



## Leo G

Hope it's not latex you plan on spraying.


----------



## rblakes1

Leo G said:


> Hope it's not latex you plan on spraying.


Nope, got the Graco gun for that. Running polycrylic through it, first coat looks like it went down fairly well. 

Why polycrylic? Because that's what I used on the trim before I knew I was doing the doors lol

-Rich


----------



## cedarboarder

wow what an upgrade for 30 bucks more. 
before it was hex head screwdriver and 2 batteries. but this kit is a drill with a chuck and impact driver. also picked up this makita starter kit to get my 6 1/4 saw running. 
I Like how I can hang the m12s off my jeans and it doesn't pull my pants down.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

cedarboarder said:


> wow what an upgrade for 30 bucks more.
> before it was hex head screwdriver and 2 batteries. but this kit is a drill with a chuck and impact driver. also picked up this makita starter kit to get my 6 1/4 saw running.
> I Like how I can hang the m12s off my jeans and it doesn't pull my pants down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I bought that M12 fuel kit for the shop and got one 3ah battery free. Pretty sweet deal. I really like that M12 line for around the shop


----------



## AustinDB

I buy a lot of tools but rarely post, but this thing is impressive! Just in time for 3600SF of flooring 










I’m not familiar with the 825, but the 835 blade seems to have a newer mount/arbor system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB

Saw this on the Crain 835 box...










I would not have thought to try this. Brilliant-saves time from having to pull out the TS55 and pop the pins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Had one for ever. Just sold it on CL


AustinDB said:


> Saw this on the Crain 835 box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not have thought to try this. Brilliant-saves time from having to pull out the TS55 and pop the pins.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

AustinDB said:


> Saw this on the Crain 835 box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not have thought to try this. Brilliant-saves time from having to pull out the TS55 and pop the pins.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still gotta pop the door off to seal the bottom.


----------



## VinylHanger

I was all satisfied with my Ridgid totes.

Then Unger struck and now I must have more...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Three days ago, I had none...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

AustinDB said:


> Saw this on the Crain 835 box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not have thought to try this. Brilliant-saves time from having to pull out the TS55 and pop the pins.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can do that with the TS 55 REQ, don't have to pull the door.

Tom


----------



## Bull Trout

VinylHanger said:


> Three days ago, I had none...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




In the three days you will have more


----------



## rrk

tjbnwi said:


> You can do that with the TS 55 REQ, don't have to pull the door.
> 
> Tom


how do you clamp the track to the door?


----------



## Tom M

You can cut a door in place and clamp to track no problem. I don't it's awkward but saves a lot of time.

I usually round overall my edge cuts and I can't do that if I just leave it so.


----------



## cedarboarder

Man you guys really don't like pulling pins. 
I remove the doors if I'm doing the flooring.
I hate working on floors with doors in place. 
New res I could see leaving them on but for demo and reno I just remove them.
One less thing to paper, clean or repair.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

cedarboarder said:


> Man you guys really don't like pulling pins.
> I remove the doors if I'm doing the flooring.
> I hate working on floors with doors in place.
> New res I could see leaving them on but for demo and reno I just remove them.
> One less thing to paper, clean or repair.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Same here.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

rrk said:


> how do you clamp the track to the door?


You can use the FS rapid clamp.

If I use that method though I just clamp it on the strike end and count on the foam strips to keep it in place.


----------



## tjbnwi

rrk said:


> how do you clamp the track to the door?


Don't need the track. The R model has a flat side that rides on the floor. You can pad up as needed. 

I pull the door by the way.

Tom


----------



## CityDecks

I'm down to my Last 2 rachets Clamps from them I bought 7-10 yrs ago from depot. Love those things. Light weight strong and compact. Great when making beams which we all the Time. I'll keep an eye out for them. Others are 60+/- Buck's which I really don't feel like dropping that kind of money on.


TRThomas said:


> Yeah they've been there for at least a month that I know of. I bought some 6" version of these (12") quite a while ago and really liked them. I have a pair of their ratcheting clamps I bought 5-6 years ago that I wish I bought at least 10 more of. All steel/aluminum construction. Bessey makes similar ones but they are plastic and "light duty" according to the reviews I've read. The Jorgensen ratchet clamps can crush hard Maple if you're not careful.


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

CityDecks said:


> I had same problem after 4-6 months 9.amp only lasted 40-50 cuts. Used 6 amp 50-60 cuts. Took all my batteries to DeWalt Service store which is 5 or so minutes from shop. They replaced 4 out 7 Batteries. All fried all warranty.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


for me it was the first time using it. It was on uneven floor so it was stick framed with alot of cuts, 8 foot rip ( of coarse this is when it died) But still wasn't impressed. I cancelled my order on the flexvolt vacuum. It wouldn't handle the duty load for a large jobs. think it's 20min on 9ah. Plus I had no batterys after the trailer theft haha. 
going to get the corded Milwaukee vac that Calidecks has. Best warrenty at 5 years

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

My first wiha product.

Going to see if I like it more than the Klein 11 in 1s I have been using









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Randy Bush said:


> Added to my collection today. Local HD started handling Milwaukee Packout stuff. Wanted these thicker organizers. 44 something each.


I stopped today to try and get a couple more of the thin half size organizers but they were all out. 

I find the deep ones I only fill about half way so have been purchasing the thin ones as I find them to be the right size for me

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

Picked up a Makita 3ah battery today for $58. The Home Depot employees were very surprised at the $72 discount they had to give me :laughing: I'm trying to decide between the DTD170Z and the 154 impact drivers. I don't feel like I need the upgrade, but it's made in Japan and currently on for $130. So I'll probably pick that up this week as well.


----------



## shanewreckd

Double post. Oopsie &#55358;&#56631;*♂


----------



## Bull Trout

Stryker1-1 said:


> I stopped today to try and get a couple more of the thin half size organizers but they were all out.
> 
> I find the deep ones I only fill about half way so have been purchasing the thin ones as I find them to be the right size for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


any issues with the thin ones not locking in as well as the other stuff? 

I have twice had the 1/2 size pull away from the stack, could be coincidence that both times were with the thin ones and never happened with the others


----------



## asevereid

Whoo hoo!
New tunes day!
The place I wanted to get it from was closed, but I was able to utilize HD's price match guarantee 









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Bull Trout said:


> any issues with the thin ones not locking in as well as the other stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> I have twice had the 1/2 size pull away from the stack, could be coincidence that both times were with the thin ones and never happened with the others


Haven't had an issue with them not latching correctly have been working stunningly for me

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

asevereid said:


> Whoo hoo!
> New tunes day!
> The place I wanted to get it from was closed, but I was able to utilize HD's price match guarantee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Saw it on sale today at HD was thinking of getting it but I usually work alone so my headphones work for me

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Stryker1-1 said:


> Saw it on sale today at HD was thinking of getting it but I usually work alone so my headphones work for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


I've found that even when working alone, the little M12 speaker has been good enough for music.
I can't work with headphones too much anymore unless I'm trimming. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

shanewreckd said:


> Picked up a Makita 3ah battery today for $58. The Home Depot employees were very surprised at the $72 discount they had to give me :laughing: I'm trying to decide between the DTD170Z and the 154 impact drivers. I don't feel like I need the upgrade, but it's made in Japan and currently on for $130. So I'll probably pick that up this week as well.


 The DTD170Z is a nice one , it's called the XDT12 here in the states. It is very strong.


----------



## shanewreckd

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The DTD170Z is a nice one , it's called the XDT12 here in the states. It is very strong.


Thanks for the input. :thumbsup: I have been trying to decide which to get. I have to admit, the made in Japan tag is what is really the draw for me over the DTD154. Otherwise they're almost identical.


----------



## shanewreckd

asevereid said:


> Whoo hoo!
> New tunes day!
> The place I wanted to get it from was closed, but I was able to utilize HD's price match guarantee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


That's a pretty awesome radio man, loved it while I had it. Except the damn thing is made of sugar  Be very careful using it out in any weather, the power source chit the bed on me. I've been thinking about getting another one though, just might wait for NPS19 to see if a newer bluetooth radio/charger is released (or announced and drops the price of that one :laughing: )


----------



## META

asevereid said:


> Whoo hoo!
> New tunes day!
> The place I wanted to get it from was closed, but I was able to utilize HD's price match guarantee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


This has been a good jobsite radio for me. Loud enough for 50k+ sqft projects.


----------



## B.Johnson

stryker1-1 said:


> saw it on sale today at hd was thinking of getting it but i usually work on jobs with other trades and it is inconsiderate to blast my music into their ears,
> so my headphones work for me
> sent from my sm-g870w using tapatalk


fify


----------



## Tom M

Any good finds for pencil sharpeners that won't break the lead? How about ones capable of both round/flat.

So many renovation jobs I've come across the old hand crank pencil sharpeners in somebody's basement or attic and I kept one I keep in the garage it's awesome to this day.


----------



## Lettusbee

I keep a handful of these scattered around tool box, shop, and trailer. 



Tom M said:


> Any good finds for pencil sharpeners that won't break the lead? How about ones capable of both round/flat.
> 
> So many renovation jobs I've come across the old hand crank pencil sharpeners in somebody's basement or attic and I kept one I keep in the garage it's awesome to this day.












Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Tom M said:


> Any good finds for pencil sharpeners that won't break the lead? How about ones capable of both round/flat.
> 
> So many renovation jobs I've come across the old hand crank pencil sharpeners in somebody's basement or attic and I kept one I keep in the garage it's awesome to this day.


https://www.menards.com/main/home-d...1235-c-7167.htm?tid=315419468759872626&ipos=5


----------



## shanewreckd

B.Johnson said:


> fify


The hell with that, you don't wanna rock out to some Miley Cyrus you can GIIIIIT OUT! :whistling :laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

The sd 1800 is a steel tapper. Lots of torque 

https://www.hilti.com/c/CLS_POWER_T...VERS__7124/CLS_STEEL_METAL_TAPPERS_7124/r2991


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

duburban said:


> Where’s the collated attachments ?
> 
> Is the 1800 for decks ?


I've been using mine every day for months now.. We use selfdrillers into 14ga. 16ga. and 18ga. We ues the Super Drives from Grabber.



A&E Exteriors said:


> The sd 1800 is a steel tapper. Lots of torque
> 
> https://www.hilti.com/c/CLS_POWER_T...VERS__7124/CLS_STEEL_METAL_TAPPERS_7124/r2991


 What gauge is the steel you fasten into? Too much torque strips out the steel.


----------



## CityDecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I've been using mine every day for months now.. We use selfdrillers into 14ga. 16ga. and 18ga. We ues the Super Drives from Grabber.
> 
> 
> 
> What gauge is the steel you fasten into? Too much torque strips out the steel.


Dirty my man. The green colliated are grabber right?

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb

Calidecks said:


> Do I worry about the weight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________



Na, you have brakes. :thumbsup:

You are probably overweight though, amazing how fast things add up.

I drove my utility truck, (f350),across a scale yesterday just to see....12,360 lbs. I was kinda surprised. :blink:


----------



## tkrrox1

shanewreckd said:


> Been thinking about picking that up. Good deal on it?




I bought the one that does 360* 3 ways and for some reason I can see the red line of my Bosch better. I was kind of disappointed. Also the Bosch base has a micro adjustable base where dewalts don’t. Really annoying when trying to line up all the heads of my doors and windows throughout a house. 

The really cool thing about the 360* though is lining up cabinets and walls all the way around. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy Bush

Calidecks said:


> Do I worry about the weight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Do you have stock in Milwaukee.:laughing: I sure am liking mine. Taking a little getting use to have stuff in the packouts though.


----------



## Leo G

All those tools. Just to build decks. :blink:


----------



## Randy Bush

Today I used my Milwaukee Roto Hammer for the first time putting in some Tapcons, sure was impressed with how much faster and easier it was to a hammer drill.


----------



## Designed2Fail

A&E Exteriors said:


> Definitely sent some money on them. Spent $1,035.00 on 4 screw guns. My understanding is you can't go wrong with Hilti anything. Flat roof Bob says I'll be happy with them. I'm sure i will be.
> 
> Thay hve a deal going on cordess stuff. 2 - 22v batteries, charger, 5 tools of your choice on a fairly decent list of tools, and a bag for $1,100.
> 
> I may have to up my cordless game here shortly.


Coming from a HILTI fan boy. Its a dangerous game to play. You will end up getting special orders and paying out your a** for it or find a friend over their to get it for you.

Seeing as I am already 14 batteries deep in the line up I would have gone the cordless route. 4 more drills 4 more batteries why not lol.


----------



## Designed2Fail

Inner10 said:


> I dunno, their core products are great, their screw guns are well respected. They make some unique fasteners that I love....but some of their stuff is overpriced and under delivers....like their cordless drills.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


You actually think so about the cordless drills? I think they are great. Granted I am a fan boy of the brand. If I had to go another brand it would be Milwaukee as Dewalt feels cheap in my hand. Can't say any thing about Bosch or any of the other brands as never used them.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CityDecks said:


> Dirty my man. The green colliated are grabber right?
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Yes they are Grabber. It's a big steel housing project i'm on now. We use all kinds of screws and the different screws come on different color strips. They are not all green, in fact only those 1¾" screws are green.


----------



## META

Milwaukee's 18v impact has done me well driving self tappers all day as fast as I can go. 9amp battery usually lasts around 6 hours for me. 

The latest model easily sheers off smaller self tappers if not torqued correctly or driven too hard.


----------



## duburban

META said:


> Milwaukee's 18v impact has done me well driving self tappers all day as fast as I can go. 9amp battery usually lasts around 6 hours for me.
> 
> The latest model easily sheers off smaller self tappers if not torqued correctly or driven too hard.




How about (3) 3 amp batteries instead of one GIANT 9? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Designed2Fail said:


> You actually think so about the cordless drills? I think they are great. Granted I am a fan boy of the brand. If I had to go another brand it would be Milwaukee as Dewalt feels cheap in my hand. Can't say any thing about Bosch or any of the other brands as never used them.


Here's the straw that broke the camel's back. 14.4V Lithium set. Two were replaced under warranty, second time one crapped out it was the brushes. I bring it in and told them just get me a new set of brushes...hilti rep says they can't. I asked why, he said the only part they can order is the trigger, if it's anything else they don't repair it they only repalce it. I said so I can't buy one freaking set of brushes and he said no, it will be replaced and since Hilti has a repair cost limit it will be the max repair fee of $160 for the tool body replacement.

I thought about it...I had dewalt before and they lasted longer and were cheaper to fix and cost about 40% less. So I went back to DeWalt and I genuinly feel they make an equivelent product, if not a little more robust, for a fraction of the price when it comes to cordless drills and impact drivers.


----------



## Inner10

Designed2Fail said:


> You actually think so about the cordless drills? I think they are great. Granted I am a fan boy of the brand. If I had to go another brand it would be Milwaukee as Dewalt feels cheap in my hand. Can't say any thing about Bosch or any of the other brands as never used them.


I should also add I find DeWalt to be one of the least ergonnomic, the Milwaukee and Hilti feels better in the hand, but DeWalt's flagship drills have always stood the test of time for me, never had a trigger failure, they use high quality chucks like Jacob's (previous) and Rohm (current)...and the only brand to enact backwards compatibility with batteries.


----------



## META

duburban said:


> META said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milwaukee's 18v impact has done me well driving self tappers all day as fast as I can go. 9amp battery usually lasts around 6 hours for me.
> 
> The latest model easily sheers off smaller self tappers if not torqued correctly or driven too hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about (3) 3 amp batteries instead of one GIANT 9?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

My smallest is the 4a but I imagine three smaller amp would be fine, especially being able to charge the dead one.


----------



## Inner10

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I've been using mine every day for months now.. We use selfdrillers into 14ga. 16ga. and 18ga. We ues the Super Drives from Grabber.
> 
> What gauge is the steel you fasten into? Too much torque strips out the steel.


That Hilti gun is specifically made for metal, it's got a clutch and a depth gauge for setting metal screws with rubber washers.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

META said:


> My smallest is the 4a but I imagine three smaller amp would be fine, especially being able to charge the dead one.


I use the 2.0ah battery because it hangs on my bags all day long.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I use the 2.0ah battery because it hangs on my bags all day long.




I just bought a 2.0ah battery and never realized how nice it is for everyday use. I have always used 4.0 and 5.0 batteries. Other than driving big Grks and ledger bolts the 2.0 is all your need.


----------



## Calidecks

I am a 2.0 amp fan as well. I'd rather change batteries once or twice, than lug a heavier tool all day. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Tinstaafl

I've had a lighted torpedo level for several years. Absolutely great for cramped dark spaces--seems odd there aren't a lot more of them on the market.

My old 4' level is dead on and won't die, or I'd have gotten one of those by now.


----------



## VinylHanger

That is a great level. I can't stand an unlighted one now.

Or maybe it's I can't see one.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

No pictures, but over the last few months I have picked up around 3 grand worth of narrow scaffolding. Best investment ever.

Now I use it on almost every project in one way or another.

The current gig it will stay set up for 2 months or more. If I was renting it, I would be stressing the cost as it sat unused waiting for materials.

It's already paid for itself. It's kind of addicting. I want more, but don't have a use for more... yet.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

VinylHanger said:


> No pictures, but over the last few months I have picked up around 3 grand worth of narrow scaffolding. Best investment ever.
> 
> Now I use it on almost every project in one way or another.
> 
> The current gig it will stay set up for 2 months or more. If I was renting it, I would be stressing the cost as it sat unused waiting for materials.
> 
> It's already paid for itself. It's kind of addicting. I want more, but don't have a use for more... yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I was talking with my dad about how usefully the stuff is. 
Makes great storage racks when not in use. 
I want to add a set that can be used as work bench. I got all metal tech scaffold. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Free 12ah battery with this kit. 
Has onekey incase it gets stolen I have a small chance of tracking it. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

any one know why the one key logo is on the bottom of the battery packs?
Don't see anything online about them being one key and can't connect them to the app.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Wanted an easier way to move trailers around at the shop. Snagged this plate for our Bobcat. I think it will be what we needed. Plus made in the good ol U.S.A!


----------



## Calidecks

I'm working on a home with a 1300 s.f. Deck around a pool. So I bought this Milwaukee for the dust port. I'll be doing a ton of ripping. I have to say the dust collection is outstanding!!!










Mike.
_______________


----------



## CityDecks

Calidecks said:


> I'm working on a home with a 1300 s.f. Deck around a pool. So I bought this Milwaukee for the dust port. I'll be doing a ton of ripping. I have to say the dust collection is outstanding!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Yeah but it's righty ....

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

CityDecks said:


> Yeah but it's righty ....
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk




I'm left handed.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Calidecks said:


> I'm working on a home with a 1300 s.f. Deck around a pool. So I bought this Milwaukee for the dust port. I'll be doing a ton of ripping. I have to say the dust collection is outstanding!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




What model is that?


----------



## Calidecks

2731 (tool only) https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Power-Tools/Woodworking/Circular-Saws/2732-21HD


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Randy Bush

Calidecks said:


> 2731 (tool only) https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Power-Tools/Woodworking/Circular-Saws/2732-21HD
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Did you have to buy the vac adaptor or did it come with it.


----------



## Calidecks

Randy Bush said:


> Did you have to buy the vac adaptor or did it come with it.




Came with it. The Milwaukee rep happened to be there when I bought it with two high capacity batteries and he opened the box to check and that's what sold me on it. He didn't even know that it had the adapter. In fact he didn't even know that dust extraction was really a thing with saws. Lol!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

Sounds more like a salesman than a rep to me. You'd think he'd know the tools


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Sounds more like a salesman than a rep to me. You'd think he'd know the tools




He was at a local HD. not really sure what his title is. He was a young guy. Looked wet being the ears. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Chris Doom

*Less trips to the truck*

Some guys have all their drivers in bags and bits and whatnot. Got tired of hunting for stuff. From left A, B and C, usually only A and B come out of the truck unless cabinets or other finishing is involved then all three get laid out. B has just about every bit known to mankind, steps, masons, socket adapters, metric, SAE drivers etc, etc, commonly used bits already in magnetic holders and B and C I keep a couple of 5.0s for the saws and such, C has muiti tool blades and a laser tape measure my MIL gave me that I actually use once in a blue moon. You tell me. Is it a drag to carry all of these back and forth from the truck once a day or go back and forth five or six times a day?


----------



## cedarboarder

Calidecks said:


> Came with it. The Milwaukee rep happened to be there when I bought it with two high capacity batteries and he opened the box to check and that's what sold me on it. He didn't even know that it had the adapter. In fact he didn't even know that dust extraction was really a thing with saws. Lol!
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Nice! I ordered the same saw. arriving tomorrow :thumbup: ,
those attachments are a pain to order.


----------



## cedarboarder

Chris Doom said:


> Some guys have all their drivers in bags and bits and whatnot. Got tired of hunting for stuff. From left A, B and C, usually only A and B come out of the truck unless cabinets or other finishing is involved then all three get laid out. B has just about every bit known to mankind, steps, masons, socket adapters, metric, SAE drivers etc, etc, commonly used bits already in magnetic holders and B and C I keep a couple of 5.0s for the saws and such, C has muiti tool blades and a laser tape measure my MIL gave me that I actually use once in a blue moon. You tell me. Is it a drag to carry all of these back and forth from the truck once a day or go back and forth five or six times a day?


Need a packout set up.


----------



## Chris Doom

cedarboarder said:


> Need a packout set up.


Thought about it but that's one more heavier thing to lift into the truck, got a nagging elbow thing as it is.


----------



## META

Calidecks said:


> META said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grabbed one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one. Never used it due to how heavy and bulky it was, imo. However I soon went to all hose less anyway.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________
Click to expand...

Hey, can the hook be pulled off the coupler?


----------



## Calidecks

Yep










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

I think it would've been much better made from aluminum. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## META

Thanks, that'll help.

Yeah, aluminum would do fine.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Designed2Fail

CityDecks said:


> I have seen and played with it at store. the dgrip. Power is amazing with finesse of a ballet dancer... I just don't like cutting from top and it bug's my thumb. Do you have the cordless worm drive. It's unbelievable.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


 Sounds promising on the jigsaw. 

No I don't have the worm drive. I wan't it though but have two of the SC70-A22 from the UK. Here is the spec's of the saw and then specs for the cordless worm drive.

Price

From £245.00
Max. cutting depth

70 mm
Blade diameter

190 mm
Base material

Wood
Sandwich panel
No load RPM

Gear 1: 3500 rpm;
Guiding rail compatibility

Yes
Cutting depth at 45 degrees

51 mm
Max. bevel angle

50 °
A-weighted emission sound pressure level

81 dB (A)
Triaxial vibration value for sawing into wood (ah,W) 

1.3 m/s²
Features

The first and lightest cordless circular saw in the 18 V+ class with 70 mm cutting depth
Preselection of cutting angle: 22.5, 45 and 50 degrees
Rip and cross cuts up to 70 mm cutting depth
Full guide rail compatibility – 45 and 90 degree angles
Very fast blade stop (0.5 sec)
Applications

Rip and cross cuts up to 70 mm cutting depth
Bevel and mitre cuts, with or without a guide rail
General construction: cutting formwork board, OSB, plywood, chipboard, plastics, rafters and battens
Interior finishing: cutting drywall board, cement board, MDF and HDF
Electrical installation: horizontal wall cuts

Wormdrive spec's

Price

From $299.00
Max. cutting depth

2.37 in
Blade diameter

7.24 in
Base material

Wood
Sandwich panel
No load RPM

Gear 1: 4000 rpm;
Guiding rail compatibility

No
Cutting depth at 45 degrees

1-15/16 in
Max. bevel angle

53 °
Advantages

Cutting performance comparable to a corded worm drive saw
Lighter weight than corded worm drive saws
Enough battery run time to last for a typical workday
Compatible with Hilti 36V Li-ion batteries
Balance and ergonomics of a traditional worm drive saw
Applications

Deeper cuts using full blade cutting depth
Cutting production wood
Cutting HDO, MDO, plywood
Cutting hardwoods
Cutting pressure-treated lumber


----------



## Designed2Fail

CityDecks said:


> You gotta get one of these. I actually got 6. Came in from UK. 3-4 bucks a PC. Guide plate fits on festi rails like it was made for it. Actually it was. Hilti and festi rails are identical. Also fits Maki rails. Always keep them in my cordless grabngo tstak. This does not ilimimate real track saw but could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


I do but for the other saw not the scw-22A I do have two of those as well though lol. Not to mention my track game is a bit lacking only have 12' of track.


----------



## CityDecks

Designed2Fail said:


> Sounds promising on the jigsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't have the worm drive. I wan't it though but have two of the SC70-A22 from the UK. Here is the spec's of the saw and then specs for the cordless worm drive.
> 
> 
> 
> Price
> 
> 
> 
> From £245.00
> 
> Max. cutting depth
> 
> 
> 
> 70 mm
> 
> Blade diameter
> 
> 
> 
> 190 mm
> 
> Base material
> 
> 
> 
> Wood
> 
> Sandwich panel
> 
> No load RPM
> 
> 
> 
> Gear 1: 3500 rpm;
> 
> Guiding rail compatibility
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Cutting depth at 45 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 51 mm
> 
> Max. bevel angle
> 
> 
> 
> 50 °
> 
> A-weighted emission sound pressure level
> 
> 
> 
> 81 dB (A)
> 
> Triaxial vibration value for sawing into wood (ah,W)
> 
> 
> 
> 1.3 m/s²
> 
> Features
> 
> 
> 
> The first and lightest cordless circular saw in the 18 V+ class with 70 mm cutting depth
> 
> Preselection of cutting angle: 22.5, 45 and 50 degrees
> 
> Rip and cross cuts up to 70 mm cutting depth
> 
> Full guide rail compatibility – 45 and 90 degree angles
> 
> Very fast blade stop (0.5 sec)
> 
> Applications
> 
> 
> 
> Rip and cross cuts up to 70 mm cutting depth
> 
> Bevel and mitre cuts, with or without a guide rail
> 
> General construction: cutting formwork board, OSB, plywood, chipboard, plastics, rafters and battens
> 
> Interior finishing: cutting drywall board, cement board, MDF and HDF
> 
> Electrical installation: horizontal wall cuts
> 
> 
> 
> Wormdrive spec's
> 
> 
> 
> Price
> 
> 
> 
> From $299.00
> 
> Max. cutting depth
> 
> 
> 
> 2.37 in
> 
> Blade diameter
> 
> 
> 
> 7.24 in
> 
> Base material
> 
> 
> 
> Wood
> 
> Sandwich panel
> 
> No load RPM
> 
> 
> 
> Gear 1: 4000 rpm;
> 
> Guiding rail compatibility
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> Cutting depth at 45 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 1-15/16 in
> 
> Max. bevel angle
> 
> 
> 
> 53 °
> 
> Advantages
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting performance comparable to a corded worm drive saw
> 
> Lighter weight than corded worm drive saws
> 
> Enough battery run time to last for a typical workday
> 
> Compatible with Hilti 36V Li-ion batteries
> 
> Balance and ergonomics of a traditional worm drive saw
> 
> Applications
> 
> 
> 
> Deeper cuts using full blade cutting depth
> 
> Cutting production wood
> 
> Cutting HDO, MDO, plywood
> 
> Cutting hardwoods
> 
> Cutting pressure-treated lumber


I played with dgrip jigsaw again the other day while I waiting for my package. The power is unbelievable. I was cutting snake's out 2x6 lumber. Dead sqr and perfect in any configuration. Really impressive. I think it's a rebranded mafelli. I just want the barrel grip. My rep can't get it shipped to USA because it's not UL certified.. like I give a dam about UL. It's friggin cordless. I must have but it.. any help???

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

CityDecks said:


> I played with dgrip jigsaw again the other day while I waiting for my package. The power is unbelievable. I was cutting snake's out 2x6 lumber. Dead sqr and perfect in any configuration. Really impressive. I think it's a rebranded mafelli. I just want the barrel grip. My rep can't get it shipped to USA because it's not UL certified.. like I give a dam about UL. It's friggin cordless. I must have but it.. any help???
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk




I'll bet my boy in Germany will ship it to you. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## CityDecks

Calidecks said:


> I'll bet my boy in Germany will ship it to you.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I think we chatted about you buddy. Did you ever send me his contact? Can't remember. I'll reach out for sure. TY

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Designed2Fail

CityDecks said:


> I played with dgrip jigsaw again the other day while I waiting for my package. The power is unbelievable. I was cutting snake's out 2x6 lumber. Dead sqr and perfect in any configuration. Really impressive. I think it's a rebranded mafelli. I just want the barrel grip. My rep can't get it shipped to USA because it's not UL certified.. like I give a dam about UL. It's friggin cordless. I must have but it.. any help???
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


That sounds awesome and now on my "need" list lol. Was always a d-handle fan never really cared for the barrel grip. 

Ill get a hold of my buddy in the UK and see if he will help another yank out as well. Ill message you on here when he gets back to me. 

Shipping wasn't that bad on the saw,case and guide rail adapter was like $55-60 US. I am sure you know how HILTI is with their cases a bit over sized for the need.


----------



## Mort

Was going in for the Bluetooth speaker, but I saw you yahoos talking about the fan and it reminded me that I was going to get one last summer but forgot. Good thing, price went down.


----------



## VinylHanger

You'll love the speaker.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Got the baby brother to the 4' LED Empire level, the 2 footer.


----------



## META

Leo G said:


> Got the baby brother to the 4' LED Empire level, the 2 footer.


Your fridge is out of plumb.


----------



## CityDecks

Designed2Fail said:


> That sounds awesome and now on my "need" list lol. Was always a d-handle fan never really cared for the barrel grip.
> 
> 
> 
> Ill get a hold of my buddy in the UK and see if he will help another yank out as well. Ill message you on here when he gets back to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping wasn't that bad on the saw,case and guide rail adapter was like $55-60 US. I am sure you know how HILTI is with their cases a bit over sized for the need.


Bare tool only. And TY in advance for the help









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

META said:


> Your fridge is out of plumb.


No, it's not. I was surprised it wasn't.


----------



## Calidecks

CityDecks said:


> Bare tool only. And TY in advance for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk




Wonder why the big battery. Jigsaws don't normally need that much power. Imo


Mike.
_______________


----------



## CityDecks

Calidecks said:


> Wonder why the big battery. Jigsaws don't normally need that much power. Imo
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Brushless maybe... I gotta tellya that thing is a beast with absolute precision. If you have a Hilti store near you walk in and try it . It's really impressive. Dgrip has same specs as barrel grip.


No BS. Best move I made in long time is go primary Hilti cordless. DeWalt is my filler / secondary. I use them for interior fitouts. 
There too high maintenance for exterior all year around work. Too much failure. And can't stand how long the chargers take. 
Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Got the BeA 14/50 785c stapler. Good gun so far.

Details: https://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?p=7552353

I also picked up 1.8mil large Tajima chalk box.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

It's huge.


----------



## Windycity

Warren said:


> I do have the Dewalt concrete saw, and it is awesome..



I agree

I have five different concrete saws and this one is by far my favorite and the one I use the most 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Well that was disappointing.

They

didn't

even 

turn 

it 

on.


----------



## cedarboarder

Calidecks said:


> https://youtu.be/_225C7SJXtk
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


that's great it has bottle opener.. but does it sound good? unless I missed it in the video..no mention of subwoofer?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

cedarboarder said:


> that's great it has bottle opener.. but does it sound good? unless I missed it in the video..no mention of subwoofer?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk




Mentioned in the video has two sub woofers 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## shanewreckd

Packout Radio yeeeesssssssss :clap:

Been waiting to replace my old M18 Bluetooth charger radio, so I'm glad this is coming out. Will buy ASAP. So glad this one is at least water resistant... what a no brainer feature the old one SHOULD HAVE HAD! 

Ps: it has 2 subwoofers


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Bad day for the bank account. Bought airbags for my new truck with a on-board compressor then get the Milwaukee email. 
Was going to replace my 6-1/4 fuel saw with the 7-1/4 but now I’m waiting for the rear handle. 

Nail gun looks really nice too.


----------



## asevereid

Leo G said:


> I expected a video. You got me all riled up now.


Our very own Joe Canning had a video today of the framer in action.... Some 30 nails bump fired into an Lvl... I'll see if I can find it. 

Found it... Hope it works. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/ByX2y4xnfJ0/?igshid=p8grxs817jrf


----------



## Leo G

Looks impressive.


----------



## Calidecks

Looks heavy 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## VinylHanger

Calidecks said:


> Looks heavy
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Probably is for old dudes and babies.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Sling that thing around all day and in odd positions and the weight catches up to you at the end of the day.

I hear guys here talking about swapping about a 5Ah battery for a 2Ah because it weighs less. They all old or babies?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Calidecks said:


> Mentioned in the video has two sub woofers
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I'll stick with not supporting a chinese tool company.. I'm trying to sell off my ridgid crap now.



asevereid said:


> Our very own Joe Canning had a video today of the framer in action.... Some 30 nails bump fired into an Lvl... I'll see if I can find it.
> 
> Found it... Hope it works.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/ByX2y4xnfJ0/?igshid=p8grxs817jrf


My Hitachi does that.. no video tho.:sad:


----------



## VinylHanger

Leo G said:


> Sling that thing around all day and in odd positions and the weight catches up to you at the end of the day.
> 
> I hear guys here talking about swapping about a 5Ah battery for a 2Ah because it weighs less. They all old or babies?


Yes.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Using those tools all day builds muscle, and then it doesn't bother you.


----------



## Idothat

If it hurts , then you know you’re doing it right


----------



## Leo G

Rather be a wuss.


----------



## EricBrancard

Reminds me of the AR15 forums back in the day. Someone would talk about how heavy a certain optic or rail was and there would always be someone who would respond "do pushups"


----------



## 402joel

EricBrancard said:


> Reminds me of the AR15 forums back in the day. Someone would talk about how heavy a certain optic or rail was and there would always be someone who would respond "do pushups"


They’ve been saying that over there for 20 years
Different breed than this forum :gun_bandana:


----------



## EricBrancard

402joel said:


> They’ve been saying that over there for 20 years
> Different breed than this forum :gun_bandana:


Been almost 7 years since I last logged in over there. I actually know the most infamous poster from that site.


----------



## 402joel

That screen name wouldn’t start with a A and end with rock would it?


----------



## EricBrancard

402joel said:


> That screen name wouldn’t start with a A and end with rock would it?


No. But I think this guy even eclipsed him. Hint, he used to drive a TSX.


----------



## META

Heavier nail guns are better at hammering nails in, or are we supposed to hook them up to air or something?


----------



## 402joel

Got me stumped, oh well, Friday night, got lots of time to figure it out :thumbsup:
Stuff like this bugs me- I should know


----------



## 402joel

EricBrancard said:


> No. But I think this guy even eclipsed him. Hint, he used to drive a TSX.


DAN TSX

Do I win ?


----------



## EricBrancard

402joel said:


> DAN TSX
> 
> Do I win ?


:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## 402joel

EricBrancard said:


> :thumbsup::laughing:


Whew- now I can rest easy tonight!


----------



## rrk

META said:


> Heavier nail guns are better at hammering nails in, or are we supposed to hook them up to air or something?


If that were the case everyone would still be using a Senco SN4, I think they were made out of cast iron


----------



## META

rrk said:


> If that were the case everyone would still be using a Senco SN4, I think they were made out of cast iron


No, that was your arm after a couple months....

I went to a tool show today and took a look at Milwaukee cordless. They had their new 18v circ saw. The thing is a beast. Being this is MI, and they are a midwest company, the worm drive isn't as common, so to see an upgraded (standard) model was good.

The rep said they are aiming to create tools a person can use 8 hours a day on one battery (battery size tool contingent).

He also said the battery operated framer is getting mixed reviews..as in it'll likely be going through multiple revisions. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Doom

META said:


> No, that was your arm after a couple months....
> 
> I went to a tool show today and took a look at Milwaukee cordless. They had their new 18v circ saw. The thing is a beast. Being this is MI, and they are a midwest company, the worm drive isn't as common, so to see an upgraded (standard) model was good.
> 
> The rep said they are aiming to create tools a person can use 8 hours a day on one battery (battery size tool contingent).
> 
> He also said the battery operated framer is getting mixed reviews..as in it'll likely be going through multiple revisions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I was using my buddy Milwaukee mini with the 12 on it and yeah it was a beast but the battery was really heavy too. My thought was gee, think I'd trade a little torque and grabbing another battery halfway through the day instead of this free weight.


----------



## META

Chris Doom said:


> I was using my buddy Milwaukee mini with the 12 on it and yeah it was a beast but the battery was really heavy too. My thought was gee, think I'd trade a little torque and grabbing another battery halfway through the day instead of this free weight.


The newest 18V circ has to weigh close to what a corded model does. I honestly wouldn't mind that weight when it comes with the power and durability. I wouldn't bring it up into the rafters, but it would be useful ripping sheet goods, and cutting headers and rafters. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mort

Got that email. 

No lawnmower. 

Oh well. There’s always next year. My grass is going to get really long waiting for it.


----------



## Warren

Mort said:


> Got that email.
> 
> No lawnmower.
> 
> Oh well. There’s always next year. My grass is going to get really long waiting for it.


Dewalt came out with theirs last year, I think, so give it 3 or 4 more years and Milwaukee will follow suit.


----------



## Leo G

If I'm getting a battery lawnmower I'm going to stick with the EGO system since I already have the string trimmer and leaf blower.


----------



## VinylHanger

Yeah, Milwaukie is losing the race in some big ticket items.

Still no track saw. Once I buy the Makita this year, not much point in waiting for the Milwaukie one.

Also, they waited too long for a framer and it sounds like it isn't perfect yet.

Its fune to come in last, but you better be worth the wait.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> If I'm getting a battery lawnmower I'm going to stick with the EGO system since I already have the string trimmer and leaf blower.


I've been looking the string trimmers,, the Ego looks nice for the price. Been looking at the brushless that is about 159$


----------



## Leo G

I have the string trimmer and the blower. Both work nice and have a decent battery life. If you use turbo on the blower all the time you eat the battery up pretty quickly. But I find for the most part high (non turbo) works pretty good for what I do. I actually use low a lot more than I expected. Especially on sidewalks.


----------



## Calidecks

So Capitol Lumber who is the main supplier of my Lumberyard and the Big Box stores in this area and whom I golf with, dropped this apperatus off and gave it to me. They want my feedback. We'll see! They also dropped off a butt load of fasteners. 







Mike.
_______________


----------



## hdavis

Are you going to clue us in?


----------



## VinylHanger

Do you use the Camo screws? I thought you used something else.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

VinylHanger said:


> Do you use the Camo screws? I thought you used something else.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




I just changed over to Fusionloc. However I'm not opposed to using something better and less expensive. If that's the case. Funny thing. Not sure how they found out but I got a call from Fastenmaster. They wanted to know if I was using the Camo tool now. First thing I asked was, dude are you accusing me of cheating on you?" Lol. I guess they were talking to the guys at Capitol. 

On another note. The Fusionloc has been giving them problems. They have quarantined the guns. The engineers at Fastenmaster have a fix but it's going to take awhile to get them out to us. I Skyped with one of their engineers and he walked me through the steps to get mine working correctly. They also dropped off a new gun that was working great. So they've been taking good care of me. That goes a long way in my book. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## SPG

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I've been looking the string trimmers,, the Ego looks nice for the price. Been looking at the brushless that is about 159$


If you have any Makita stuff you should take a look at theirs. I got the Makita 18v trimmer for $99 IIRC and it's been great. I don't have the big 36v blower (yet) but I've heard really good things about that one too.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

SPG said:


> If you have any Makita stuff you should take a look at theirs. I got the Makita 18v trimmer for $99 IIRC and it's been great. I don't have the big 36v blower (yet) but I've heard really good things about that one too.


The Makita string trimmers here I see are at 350$ so the Ego at less than half that looked better. I wish I could get a 99$ Makita.


----------



## VinylHanger

Calidecks said:


> I just changed over to Fusionloc. However I'm not opposed to using something better and less expensive. If that's the case. Funny thing. Not sure how they found out but I got a call from Fastenmaster. They wanted to know if I was using the Camo tool now. First thing I asked was, dude are you accusing me of cheating on you?" Lol. I guess they were talking to the guys at Capitol.
> 
> On another note. The Fusionloc has been giving them problems. They have quarantined the guns. The engineers at Fastenmaster have a fix but it's going to take awhile to get them out to us. I Skyped with one of their engineers and he walked me through the steps to get mine working correctly. They also dropped off a new gun that was working great. So they've been taking good care of me. That goes a long way in my book.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I dont do many decks, but I use Camo screws when I do. Just was hoping you weren't against them from experience. For me, doing a few decks a year, they are cheap and quick and pretty much fool proof.

I've looked at the clips and such, and they seem fiddly if you don't use them all the time.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

VinylHanger said:


> I dont do many decks, but I use Camo screws when I do. Just was hoping you weren't against them from experience. For me, doing a few decks a year, they are cheap and quick and pretty much fool proof.
> 
> I've looked at the clips and such, and they seem fiddly if you don't use them all the time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I’ve been using Camo for a while. I only do PVC decking, though. If I was doing Trex, camo is kind of a pain. Zips right into PVC, kind of mushrooms the side of the trex right in the spot the tool needs to space the next board with.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Saw, sander (to put next to the other one just like it).









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SPG

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The Makita string trimmers here I see are at 350$ so the Ego at less than half that looked better. I wish I could get a 99$ Makita.


$349 is the kit with charger and batteries. $149 is the 18v bare tool if you already have batteries and charger. 
The one I got was on sale, part of a kit broken up and sold individually so that's why I was remembering the $99.


----------



## VinylHanger

Just saw these for the ridgid guys.

I'm heading in the Packout direction or I would be all over these. Where were they two years ago. Sadly, a bit late to the party, but still good stuff.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

VinylHanger said:


> Just saw these for the ridgid guys.
> 
> I'm heading in the Packout direction or I would be all over these. Where were they two years ago. Sadly, a bit late to the party, but still good stuff.https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190612/a151fdbad32b80b540cfd59c3d224a0f.jpg[/IM
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk[/quote]
> 
> I saw those at home depot last Christmas, about half the price of the Milwaukee.


----------



## VinylHanger

First time I saw them around here. I didn't even see them online. The Packouts are still much better with the various sized containers.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

I have too many of the Dewalt organizers to switch. And since they don’t attach to anything but themselves and the newest version is fully gasketed and costs $14, I’ll be sticking with those.


----------



## kevjob

EricBrancard said:


> I have too many of the Dewalt organizers to switch. And since they don’t attach to anything but themselves and the newest version is fully gasketed and costs $14, I’ll be sticking with those.


Tstak or the tough system?


----------



## EricBrancard

kevjob said:


> Tstak or the tough system?


Neither. This one:

https://www.dewalt.com/products/gear-and-equipment/tool-storage/deep-pro-organizer/dwst14825


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

EricBrancard said:


> Neither. This one:
> 
> https://www.dewalt.com/products/gear-and-equipment/tool-storage/deep-pro-organizer/dwst14825


I use those screw boxxes too and find they don't like to be stored standing up. Everything seems to bag down. I keep them flat in my van.


----------



## rblakes1

Picked up the Bosch 1617 router to mount in my table so I can keep the 1619 out for when I need to use it. Constantly mounting and un mounting it was a pain

-Rich


----------



## EricBrancard

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I use those screw boxxes too and find they don't like to be stored standing up. Everything seems to bag down. I keep them flat in my van.


I made some shelving stacks in my trailer that angle back slightly to house all of them. Agree they are iffy if they are standing up all the time.

Also, when you have a bunch of them, you can mix and match the inserts. I have some that are setup with only the small inserts and some that have 4 large ones.


----------



## Calidecks

Just ordered this little guy. Having issues with temperature in my humidor. Hoping I can get them cooled down! 












Mike.
_______________


----------



## shanewreckd

The Depot has a 2 pack of 6.5" saw blades for $20, so I picked up a few of those. And after years of saying I was going to build one, I finally picked up the part to make a pea shooter. Hopefully it comes together, new project on Monday.


----------



## CityDecks

Calidecks said:


> Just ordered this little guy. Having issues with temperature in my humidor. Hoping I can get them cooled down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


That's pretty cool. I gave up on mine. Just buy as needed. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Easy quiet genies. With the gas air compressor, these guys can handle the rest of the tools.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## duburban

What’s the model number for that cordless Makita saw that interfaces with the track rail? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

DaVinciRemodel said:


> You know that saw could cut so much more away from the wall :whistling


Lol, that was a pic from the seller. It'll probably end up in the middle of the garage bay with an outfeed table behind it

-Rich


----------



## Leo G

I have 30' behind mine and 17' in front. Need that to cut 16 footers. Well, not 30'


----------



## Warren

rblakes1 said:


> Delta 3hp X5, Ridgid jointer, Husky compressor. Got it all for a heck of a deal
> 
> But between this purchase and all the festool stuff a week or so ago, I think I need to curb the spending for a while lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich


Don't believe that lie my friend!


----------



## rblakes1

Warren said:


> Don't believe that lie my friend!


True. Now I need a dust collector and I'd like to pick up a router insert for the table

-Rich


----------



## rblakes1

Leo G said:


> I have 30' behind mine and 17' in front. Need that to cut 16 footers. Well, not 30'


My garage is 26' deep, I'll probably have it 9-10' from the door. I don't think I've had to rip down anything that needed to be 16' long yet. 

If I need to, I'll open the window behind me and the door in front of me

-Rich


----------



## Leo G

I think I'm about 54'


----------



## cedarboarder

picked up the Makita dfr750 autofeed screw gun. Any one else have a Makita autofeed?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb

rblakes1 said:


> Delta 3hp X5, Ridgid jointer, Husky compressor. Got it all for a heck of a deal
> 
> But between this purchase and all the festool stuff a week or so ago, I think I need to curb the spending for a while lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich


Good to see that you found a saw. :thumbsup:
I don't know how that auction went down. I was trying to go just to see if there were any bargains, but I got caught up in some repairs and wasn't able to get up there.


----------



## VinylHanger

cedarboarder said:


> picked up the Makita dfr750 autofeed screw gun. Any one else have a Makita autofeed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


What's the RPM on that. I have a corded single drive Makita that I hate because the RPMs are too low.

I use a Senco corded collated that is great.

I've used the Milawaukie cordless with the adapter. It is really good, but a built in guide would be better.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

VinylHanger said:


> What's the RPM on that. I have a corded single drive Makita that I hate because the RPMs are too low.
> 
> I use a Senco corded collated that is great.
> 
> I've used the Milawaukie cordless with the adapter. It is really good, but a built in guide would be better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It says no load rpm is 4000. 
I was looking at the attachment for the dewalt drywall gun for $100 then seen this drill on sale for $150 and didnt think twice before ordering it. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

cedarboarder said:


> It says no load rpm is 4000.
> I was looking at the attachment for the dewalt drywall gun for $100 then seen this drill on sale for $150 and didnt think twice before ordering it.
> 
> I miss my stand up senco floor screwer. that one ran so smooth. look forward to testing out the makita
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


opps edit gone wrong

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

tgeb said:


> Good to see that you found a saw.
> I don't know how that auction went down. I was trying to go just to see if there were any bargains, but I got caught up in some repairs and wasn't able to get up there.


I wasn't to make it to that auction either. I found this package deal on Facebook Saturday afternoon, picked it up Sunday morning

-Rich


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

cedarboarder said:


> picked up the Makita dfr750 autofeed screw gun. Any one else have a Makita autofeed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I use the Makita screw gun with the Grabber Super Drive on it.


----------



## Youngin'

Got this in the mail today. Going to be over a week till I can use it but I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Calidecks

Did you paint it?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Youngin'

Calidecks said:


> Did you paint it?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Nope. Ordered it that way.


----------



## cedarboarder

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I use the Makita screw gun with the Grabber Super Drive on it.


 I didn't even know they made Makita attachment.


----------



## VinylHanger

cedarboarder said:


> It says no load rpm is 4000.
> I was looking at the attachment for the dewalt drywall gun for $100 then seen this drill on sale for $150 and didnt think twice before ordering it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


That's what my corded Makita is. Let me know if it feels slow to you when you use it. It may work great on a collated unit, as the ergonomics and feel is different.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

cedarboarder said:


> I didn't even know they made Makita attachment.


I use the 0-2,500 for steel.


----------



## Leo G

Needed a saw with a small kerf. Picked up a Japanese Razor saw. 0.02" kerf. Very sharp, almost too much because it bites into the wood and it hard to start the cut. Probably could have gotten one with finer teeth. 










It did the job nice. Had to cut off some legs off a dresser that was damaged and repaired incorrectly. They put the front legs on the rear and vice versa. So I had to reverse them. Now the touch ups they didn't do I'll take care of too.


----------



## Calidecks

Sorry little Johnson can't tell you what this one cost, I buy them by the case. Lol











Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder

Got this dewalt drywall kit for smoking deal $210Can.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Hopefully I will see a sale on the m12 surge kits. Or a packout kit.
I think the tool companys should make a kit with no tool bag or charger. Any one else got pile of chargers? haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

cedarboarder said:


> Hopefully I will see a sale on the m12 surge kits. Or a packout kit.
> I think the tool companys should make a kit with no tool bag or charger. Any one else got pile or chargers? haha
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk




I think I have about 12. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## VinylHanger

Calidecks said:


> Sorry little Johnson can't tell you what this one cost, I buy them by the case. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Whenever I see these pictures, all I can think of is Monica Lewinsky.

I actually thought she was pretty hot.

So, now when you are smoking a big fat ceegar, you can think of me thinking of Monica.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

Toolish sorta........

Two of my helpers are old and cranky.......one his body is shot and the other 80 with a new knew and recent new hip........ neither of them can kneel down........well can't get back up. So for helping painting this will help them get a little lower while not wearing themself out. I can get the lower stuff.

Super sturdy and pretty light.


----------



## Unger.const

First job with these ladders.........f n awesome! 

Strong and lightweight........very versatile.

Seriously impressed!!!


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Unger.const said:


> Toolish sorta........
> 
> Two of my helpers are old and cranky.......one his body is shot and the other 80 with a new knew and recent new hip........ neither of them can kneel down........well can't get back up. So for helping painting this will help them get a little lower while not wearing themself out. I can get the lower stuff.
> 
> Super sturdy and pretty light.


Need a reference or link! Gotta get me one of those.


----------



## Unger.const

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Need a reference or link! Gotta get me one of those.


Cabelas or bass pro shops.


----------



## D-Construction

Unger.const said:


> First job with these ladders.........f n awesome!
> 
> Strong and lightweight........very versatile.
> 
> Seriously impressed!!!


Been looking at those after you posted them. Seriously considering getting one, they look sweet.


----------



## Stryker1-1

I'm considering making a trip to the states to get one haven't found any here in Canada.

Got a job by the border next week may see if anywhere close by has one and cross over.

I picked up a few more Milwaukee slim packout organizers yesterday my local HD finally got them in.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

D-Construction said:


> Been looking at those after you posted them. Seriously considering getting one, they look sweet.


Got them at lowes


----------



## Mordekyle

Calidecks said:


> Fastenmaster came by my job and gave me and my boys free waterproof jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




Rain jackets huh? 

They will look funny with board shorts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Mordekyle said:


> Rain jackets huh?
> 
> They will look funny with board shorts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's what I thought but they were free! Lol


Mike.
_______________


----------



## D-Construction

Unger.const said:


> Got them at lowes


I know, mine has a few in stock. Just haven't been by in a few days. Trying....to...resist...


----------



## 91782

Unger.const said:


> Cabelas or bass pro shops.


Jeez, could you break a sweat and give the brand?
Or is it generic chinee stuff?


----------



## Big Johnson

https://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-NF-DELUXE-SWIVEL-STOOL/1980549.uts


----------



## Unger.const

SmallTownGuy said:


> Jeez, could you break a sweat and give the brand?
> 
> Or is it generic chinee stuff?


Hahaha........I seem to be learning alot from these millenials.

Brand?........uhmmm....yeah........whatevs.

Yes it was the cabelas in house brand.

Swivel marsh stool .

I don't by anything online this was in the store. Fact there wasn't even a tag on the shelf and they were hiding a second one in back. 60 bucks each.


----------



## Calidecks

New stair gauge












Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Calidecks said:


> New stair gauge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


NOooo:blink:


----------



## 91782

Unger.const said:


> Hahaha........I seem to be learning alot from these millenials.
> 
> Brand?........uhmmm....yeah........whatevs.
> 
> Yes it was the cabelas in house brand.
> 
> Swivel marsh stool .
> 
> I don't by anything online this was in the store. Fact there wasn't even a tag on the shelf and they were hiding a second one in back. 60 bucks each.


this?

https://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-NF-DELUXE-SWIVEL-STOOL/1980549.uts


----------



## EricBrancard

Calidecks said:


> New stair gauge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Ok, I'm still using points. Why should I be using these instead?


----------



## Calidecks

EricBrancard said:


> Ok, I'm still using points. Why should I be using these instead?



You should be using whatever you want. 



Mike.
_______________


----------



## EricBrancard

Calidecks said:


> You should be using whatever you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I’ve never seen these before. That’s why I’m asking. Obviously there’s a reason why you’re using them and not points.


----------



## Calidecks

EricBrancard said:


> I’ve never seen these before. That’s why I’m asking. Obviously there’s a reason why you’re using them and not points.



You talking tick marks or stair nuts?



Mike.
_______________


----------



## EricBrancard

Calidecks said:


> You talking tick marks or stair nuts?
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


The nuts.


----------



## Calidecks

The nuts like to find every crook and cranny. Also this gauge allows you to put the setting exactly on the math more accurately imo. 

Without needing an imaginary line all the way to the stair nut. Due to a few factors. The nuts shape, eased edges and sometimes wanes in the board. This tool eliminates all that. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## EricBrancard

Calidecks said:


> The nuts like to find every crook and cranny. Also this gauge allows you to put the setting exactly on the math more accurately imo.
> 
> Without needing an imaginary line all the way to the stair nut. Due to a few factors. The nuts shape, eased edges and sometimes wanes in the board. This tool eliminates all that.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Cool, I’m sold. Can I get them on Amazon?


----------



## VinylHanger

I'm sold too. I don't do enough stairs to be reliably precise with nuts. Anything to help do a better job is good for me.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

EricBrancard said:


> Cool, I’m sold. Can I get them on Amazon?




I thought you were going to give me a beat down! Lol 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

https://woodhaven.com/products/woodhaven-8715-deluxe-stair-gauge-kit


Mike.
_______________


----------



## EricBrancard

Calidecks said:


> https://woodhaven.com/products/woodhaven-8715-deluxe-stair-gauge-kit
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Oh, I didn't even pick up on that aluminum fence piece earlier. Was looking at the small pic on my phone.


----------



## Calidecks

Yup. It's what got my attention as well.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## avenge

Calidecks said:


> Yup. It's what got my attention as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I don't do many stringers but do have a job coming up so I'm bookmarking that page never did like the nut type.


----------



## Unger.const

SmallTownGuy said:


> this?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-NF-DELUXE-SWIVEL-STOOL/1980549.uts


Yep!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Calidecks said:


> Yup. It's what got my attention as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


They won't even ship to Hawaii


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Had a sale at Wood Craft today...:blink:


----------



## TimNJ

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Had a sale at Wood Craft today...:blink:


:thumbsup:
I just got the X2 power head with the string trimmer on Tues.
Bought the kit and ToolNut had sale with two extra 5.0 batteries thrown in.
Got a big canvas storage bag plus a small parts bag, double charger, 4-5.0 batteries, string trimmer attachment. $419


----------



## Defenestrate

Calidecks said:


> New stair gauge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Nice! I particularly like the bar, so you can run it off the last bit of a stringer. Is that Empire, or made by a different co?


----------



## Calidecks

Defenestrate said:


> Nice! I particularly like the bar, so you can run it off the last bit of a stringer. Is that Empire, or made by a different co?



Here 

https://woodhaven.com/products/woodhaven-8715-deluxe-stair-gauge-kit



Mike.
_______________


----------



## Tom M

I run my track saw along the edge to clear crowns and square the edge first. I love my trusted nuts. Lol


----------



## EricBrancard

tom m said:


> i run my track saw along the edge to clear crowns and square the edge first. I love my trusted nuts. Lol


----------



## Calidecks

Tom M said:


> I run my track saw along the edge to clear crowns and square the edge first. I love my trusted nuts. Lol




Got to be careful with that. After cutting all the triangles out of a long stringer, it has a tendency to relieve the grain pressure and which way it goes, can be anyone's guess. I don't mind having stringers a little wet. I just make sure I get all the treads and risers on quickly so they can all kinda move together as they dry out. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Irishslave

B.Johnson said:


> You're pretty big on telling people what you spend on stuff. Did you smoke another $30 cigar to celebrate the new nailers?


Think of it like bracelets, armbands, headbands, hairdos, fingernails, tights, dresses, corsets, stockings, nylons, high heels, purses, mascara, makeup and other trappings of a high maintenance harlot. 

Other people can do the same stuff with half the chit


----------



## Deckhead

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Had a sale at Wood Craft today...:blink:


My Husqvarna weedeater pissed me off yesterday. Gas line is clogged and the small engine stuff just pisses me off to work on. It's been rock solid for years and I have a brush cutter head on it for the thicker stuff and dislike always switching heads for around house, shop, hose bibs, etc. I've always wondered how those battery weedeater are these days.

Long story longer, I was at the Depot and have been eyeing some more 60v batteries anyhow. Then see this trimmer with a 9ah battery and figure, **** it, I'll give it a whirl. I put the battery in and I **** you not, I probably whacked about 3k ft along fence lines and house and shop... it was glorious for just weedeating.

I was really surprised with how badass it is for being battery powered. Now the Husqvarna can just stay on heavy duty work cause not hearing the motor, dicking with gas, or pull starting, is really nice.


----------



## Leo G

Milwaukee for $300?


----------



## Irishslave

Deckhead said:


> My Husqvarna weedeater pissed me off yesterday. Gas line is clogged and the small engine stuff just pisses me off to work on. It's been rock solid for years and I have a brush cutter head on it for the thicker stuff and dislike always switching heads for around house, shop, hose bibs, etc. I've always wondered how those battery weedeater are these days.
> 
> Long story longer, I was at the Depot and have been eyeing some more 60v batteries anyhow. Then see this trimmer with a 9ah battery and figure, **** it, I'll give it a whirl. I put the battery in and I **** you not, I probably whacked about 3k ft along fence lines and house and shop... it was glorious for just weedeating.
> 
> I was really surprised with how badass it is for being battery powered. Now the Husqvarna can just stay on heavy duty work cause not hearing the motor, dicking with gas, or pull starting, is really nice.


With a month or two left in the season I'm goona tuff it out. Next year I'm pullin the trigger if you got that kind of performance. lots of trimming on this lot. Too much. 

What brand did you get?


----------



## EricBrancard

Leo G said:


> Milwaukee for $300?


That’s the one I have. I won’t ever pick up a gas trimmer again.


----------



## Leo G

Do you have other Milwaukee tools?


----------



## EricBrancard

leo g said:


> do you have other milwaukee tools?


----------



## Leo G

I went with the EGO system. Got the Weed wacker, leaf blower and the lawn mower. So I have two 2.5Ah batteries and a 7.5Ah battery. Batteries are 56 volts. Out of all of them the leaf blower is the battery sucker. Definitely like the non gasoline system.


----------



## EricBrancard

Leo G said:


> I went with the EGO system. Got the Weed wacker, leaf blower and the lawn mower. So I have two 2.5Ah batteries and a 7.5Ah battery. Batteries are 56 volts. Out of all of them the leaf blower is the battery sucker. Definitely like the non gasoline system.


I’ve got the EGO backpack. Definitely a battery hog and not quite there yet for serious yard work. But for quick cleanups without reeking of gasoline for hours it’s pretty good. For a job site blower it’s an absolute beast.


----------



## Leo G

I think the turbo does a damn good job. And the 7.5Ah battery lets you keep the turbo button pressed. So far I haven't had the battery overheat using the turbo which it does pretty easily with the 2.5Ah batteries. Is the backpack blower 530CFM @ 110MPH?


----------



## EricBrancard

600CFM 145mph in the turbo mode. It can go about 15 min like that on the battery I have which I think is the 5.0ah pack. I have quite a bit of lawn surrounded by trees, though.


----------



## Unger.const

Yep pretty tough ladder. Pulled up this big shrub root ball. 1000 pound come along strand pretty good. Ladder stayed strong and stable.


----------



## Leo G

Just went through a few videos of it. They have a commercial backpack that you can hook up to a commercial leaf blower. Says all day use, 28 Ah battery.


----------



## META

VinylHanger said:


> Whenever I see these pictures, all I can think of is Monica Lewinsky.
> 
> I actually thought she was pretty hot.
> 
> So, now when you are smoking a big fat ceegar, you can think of me thinking of Monica.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Wrong cigar. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Calidecks said:


> New stair gauge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Have you seen Martinez's cam lock framing square? Pretty sweet... but it better be for about $500.

Are these locks consistently positioned left to right on each arm of the square? I ask because I often flip the square to continue cuts on stringers.

I dislike the traditional square nuts as well because they are easily lost, loose grip, and always find divots or chafed lumber edges.
Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

This









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

VinylHanger said:


> I'm sold too. I don't do enough stairs to be reliably precise with nuts. Anything to help do a better job is good for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Uhhhh.......your just nuts........lol


----------



## EricBrancard

Leo G said:


> Just went through a few videos of it. They have a commercial backpack that you can hook up to a commercial leaf blower. Says all day use, 28 Ah battery.


Where did you find that?


----------



## META

EricBrancard said:


> That’s the one I have. I won’t ever pick up a gas trimmer again.


I love my gaser, but I do a bit of more than just trimming. It's really too big for trimming..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

Oh, just found it. Pretty pricey. Commercial gas blowers are still moving about 50% more cfm at well over 200mph, though. For about 1/2 the price too. Hopefully they can find a way to match a Stihl BR600 with battery power.


----------



## Leo G

EricBrancard said:


> Where did you find that?


On the EGO site. But you have to buy into the commercial tool platform. That's what I thought you were talking about. I didn't realize they had a backpack system that you could put a normal EGO battery into.

https://egopowerplus.com/commercial


----------



## Leo G

Well we'll see how I did after it arrives. Ordered a paint shaker from Harbor Freight. About $110 to the door with a 25% off coupon. Mixed reviews. Most said you have to make sure to lube the thing up and add oil to the line and not just the oiler when you first start it up. Another guy says move the arms on the shaker to get a better balance and less vibration out of it. I'll probably do both.

It'll be nice to have one when the flattening paste sinks to the bottom of the clears and get stiff. Always takes a lot of effort to get that stuff mixed back in.


----------



## Deckhead

Irishslave said:


> With a month or two left in the season I'm goona tuff it out. Next year I'm pullin the trigger if you got that kind of performance. lots of trimming on this lot. Too much.
> 
> What brand did you get?


Dewalt 60V


----------



## Deckhead

META said:


> I love my gaser, but I do a bit of more than just trimming. It's really too big for trimming..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I hear ya, the back 3 or 4 acres here is untamed Florida Sub-tropical forest and nothing but a blade brush cutter works. Then I have to switch to the plastic rhino thingy's for the heavy grasses and burr patches covering our back trails after the initial heavy cut if I stay on it through fall. The battery platform isnt great for that stuff.

The front pasture is about 2 acres of fully fenced, and cross fenced high and dry bahia. Probably close to a mile of weed eating when both sides of every fence line considered, the house, the shop, the barn, and behind barn paddock. So it's a lot of both types of cutting.

I bought the best husqvarna I could knowing it was going to be asking a lot. The little things add up, it's not a big deal, it just adds up if you forgot one part of your normal system last time you used it. Which will inevitably happen. So I've wondered about the newer 60v because the circular saw is killer, no difference in power from my corded. Well, when I realized I was going to have to pull the gas line and clean the tank out and all I had left was fences and around the house I figure I'd try it.

Glad I did, I have to use the brush cutter about once a month, the weedeater is every week. It's super convenient. If you have an area like ours to take care of, I couldn't recommend doing this enough. Keep the Husqvarna for heavy duty work and make the battery your easy go to. It's well worth the extra money.


----------



## EricBrancard

META said:


> I love my gaser, but I do a bit of more than just trimming. It's really too big for trimming.


https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Outdoor-Power-Equipment/Quik-Lok


----------



## META

EricBrancard said:


> https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Outdoor-Power-Equipment/Quik-Lok


Nice quick and easy. I have plenty of their 18v tools too.

Hard to compete with the commercial grade 2.8hp power unit I currently have though. But, for around the house that Milwaukee package would be great.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Calidecks

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Power-Tools/Woodworking/Circular-Saws/2830-20#sp-specs

https://www.toolnut.com/milwaukee-2...jEbObrTRhHA9aoEzR4xsOwTn8DXpx-Z4aAvg_EALw_wcB

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

The Makita is more efficient per cut and $70 cheaper.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> The Makita is more efficient per cut and $70 cheaper.



Who does 570 cuts a day? I know we don't. 

I have the Makita. 



Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

That's just a framers reference. What about cutting a lot of plywood. Decking, sheathing or roofing. Crosscutting a 3/4" plywood is the equivalent of cutting 7 2x4s


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> That's just a framers reference. What about cutting a lot of plywood. Decking, sheathing or roofing. Crosscutting a 3/4" plywood is the equivalent of cutting 7 2x4s




That's battery run time. We have three of the other Milwaukee's and one of the Makita rear handle. When I need a battery I just yell, "battery!" Lol


Mike.
_______________


----------



## VinylHanger

Anybody else think Milwaukie has the worst tool hooks ever on thier saws. Its almost like they never really expect you to hook them on anything but a perfectly situated truss or joist. Even then, they want to fall off if you look at them too hard.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Calidecks said:


> That's battery run time. We have three of the other Milwaukee's and one of the Makita rear handle. When I need a battery I just yell, "battery!" Lol
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I don't have my batteries trained that well. :whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> I don't have my batteries trained that well. :whistling


I yell battery and the thing just sits there:blink:


----------



## Leo G

Mine don't even perk their ears.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Unicorn.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Calidecks said:


> https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Power-Tools/Woodworking/Circular-Saws/2830-20#sp-specs
> 
> https://www.toolnut.com/milwaukee-2...jEbObrTRhHA9aoEzR4xsOwTn8DXpx-Z4aAvg_EALw_wcB
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


It's just not a true worm drive; just a sidewinder with rear handle/ gril.

Milwaukee is coming out with a full size (comparable to corded) in their 18v package soon, though that I'll be interested in.


----------



## Unger.const

Comes with alot of F'n cardboard!!!! Sweet mother of Mary! 

The table is made pretty well. The accessories are a little lackluster but will work.

Taking me a little bit to get use to.

The first table took me hours to put together do to Suckey instructions.  The 2nd table took about 40 min. (15 min just unboxing it all)


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Unger.const said:


> So I broke down and bought one of these kreg cutting adaptive systems...........I also bought a second system to give to my dad. He turns 80 next month so I'm hoping he uses his table saw less and uses this more as well as skill saws free hand.


Is the Kreg track the same as the festool& Makita? Will other track work with the kreg table clamps?


----------



## Unger.const

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Is the Kreg track the same as the festool& Makita?


I'll have to see if my festool will work with it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Unger.const said:


> I'll have to see if my festool will work with it.


That's my question, will the fessy and Makita tracks work with that table? It looks like they should. 
That was a plunge you took there:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

Head to head 







Mike.
_______________


----------



## Tom M

I bought one of those Kreg horse/bench. Its very heavy duty with clamping ability but honestly I never drag it out. I may have to get another one so I have a pair at equal height. You'll be a better chance of me using it more often.


----------



## TimNJ

Big Johnson said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/MAKITA-XBU...24254&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1




I have that. 
When I first got it I told my wife to use the blower to blow the leaves off the patio.
Just about blew her arm out of socket:laughing:


----------



## Windycity

Well after years of being a yellow tool line only user i broke the mold and went red....I really like this switch tank water supply set up for my saws from the videos and everything I read online so i am back to a dual platform. Figured that the additional sprayer tank would come in handy as well since ACME had a $100 off Milwaukee sale it was only an additional $60

Hey at least the color matches my truck now! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Ut ohhhhh......

Red Koolaid.


----------



## VinylHanger

What exactly is that?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

It's a little motorized water fountain to keep the tile saw wet.


----------



## Windycity

VinylHanger said:


> What exactly is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Milwakee m18 switch tank, it has three different tank options with a battery power operated base/backpack.

I bought it mainly as a self contained water supply for my concrete saws so i can wet cut and not have to worry about securing a water source or hand pumping a water tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

I wonder if you could run volatile chemicals through it? Maybe use it for spraying stain on fences etc. 

I bet TWP would clog up the tank. I'm going through two pump sprayers with every 5 gallon bucket of that stuff. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

Lettusbee said:


> I wonder if you could run volatile chemicals through it? Maybe use it for spraying stain on fences etc.
> 
> I bet TWP would clog up the tank. I'm going through two pump sprayers with every 5 gallon bucket of that stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk




The grey tank is made for concrete stain and sealers..... it can run some chemicals but I did read online that others clogged it up, it’s a little on the pricey side so I would be a little cautious and I wouldn’t experiment too much...

I mainly purchased it for a water supply for concrete and brick cutting however it is supposed to be a really good sprayer for pesticides, weed killers and such

I actually bought the extra tank for using grass and weed killer around my house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

I had a chance to mess around with it today and i am really impressed with it so far 

The tank and the backpack assembly are your typical Milwaukee heavy-duty so I believe it will hold up to a lot of abuse and it seems like everything is very well thought out. Battery compartment is sealed with a pack out style lock and latch

The pump is on demand so when you close the water valve on the saw the pump stops automatically so it doesn’t drain the battery. Plus it has 5 settings so you can fine tune the flow so everything doesn’t get soaking wet with too much water

On the top of the tank has a one-way valve so as you use product it doesn’t create a negative pressure in the tank however it doesn’t allow water to slosh out

For me the only thing that might be annoying is the backpack straps because I won’t use it as a backpack that often so I have to figure out a way to strap them so they’re not flopping around

Here is a nice combo of red and yellow 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Snip, snip


----------



## Windycity

Actually upon further review no snippin is necessary since milwakee Already figured it out and the backpack straps are held on with heavy duty Velcro and can easily be taken on and off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

There ya go. Problem solved (for you)


----------



## Windycity

Yea....i wish all of my problems were solved that easily 

Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Dewalt Atomic 20v saw

- I was kind of wanting one of these for an LP siding job. I hesitated to pre-order one from Toolnut, who ships at the end of the month.

Saw two at HD tonight.

I think the belt clip will make it handy up on the plank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

I am starting to feel like Milwaukie is being left in the dust. Dewalt has some really cool and useful stuff coming out.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

VinylHanger said:


> I am starting to feel like Milwaukie is being left in the dust. Dewalt has some really cool and useful stuff coming out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


All the major brands have cycles where, for a period of time, it appears they have the best stuff. They all make cool stuff, it just depends what part of the cycle you buy in at.


----------



## Calidecks

I'm a strong believer in multiple platforms. It's not a big deal to have more than one charger out. 

I'm not going to deprive myself of the tool I like or need because it takes a different battery. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## VinylHanger

True. I do have some Dewalt stuff, so it's not a big deal. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That's my question, will the fessy and Makita tracks work with that table? It looks like they should.
> 
> That was a plunge you took there


The answer is nope. Festool saw hangs over the track edge by almost an inch.


----------



## Leo G

Makita track works with the Festool.


----------



## Calidecks

Mafell Mt55cc works with Festool tracks. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## rrk

"That's my question, will the fessy and Makita tracks work with that table? "

he is asking about the table, I guess the Kreg track is attached to the table somehow


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Unger.const said:


> The answer is nope. Festool saw hangs over the track edge by almost an inch.


But will the festool track fit on the table?

Oh,, edit rrk beat me to it.


----------



## Unger.const

rrk said:


> "That's my question, will the fessy and Makita tracks work with that table? "
> 
> 
> 
> he is asking about the table, I guess the Kreg track is attached to the table somehow


Yes I'm sure the track could fit the bracket to the table. Single set screw with a t slot washer.


----------



## shanewreckd

Bought myself a 36" Tove (Swede) bar this weekend. I went into a KMS for the first time in Vancouver and just walking out with one thing took all my self control :laughing:


----------



## cedarboarder

VinylHanger said:


> That's what my corded Makita is. Let me know if it feels slow to you when you use it. It may work great on a collated unit, as the ergonomics and feel is different.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


finally remembered to buy some collated screws to test it out. Works great so far with 2 inch, used one hand and no jams.. yet... Ill see how it does next week, got 8 sheets of plywood to screw.


----------



## Unger.const

Surge.........yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## D-Construction

Would like to hear your impressions on it. Still haven't seen one locally yet, but would probably scoop one up if I did. Gonna be setting a kitchen full of cabinets in a couple weeks and wonder how it would compare to my standard m12 impact for trim screws joining the face frames together.


----------



## Calidecks

I've used ours and love it. The smoothness and how quiet it is, was what did it for me. After using the hydraulic impacts the other ones make me cringe. The smaller ones in the 12v, fit nicely in my bags.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Unger.const

D-Construction said:


> Would like to hear your impressions on it. Still haven't seen one locally yet, but would probably scoop one up if I did. Gonna be setting a kitchen full of cabinets in a couple weeks and wonder how it would compare to my standard m12 impact for trim screws joining the face frames together.


Love this thing. This one feels more torqish then my m18. It was said it has the same power as the m18 when they released it earlier this year.

I had to make the kids at home depot search for it. Still in the overhead bins before the promo. 199 with two 2.0 batteries. 

I set some cabinets last week. Used my m18 surges. And my m12 impact just for drilling. The noise level is soooooooo much less when your head is in a cabinet and your setting screws!


----------



## Calidecks

Review coming










Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder

can the milwakeee surge drills do lag bolts? 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

cedarboarder said:


> can the milwakeee surge drills do lag bolts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk




The 18's can. Haven't tried the 12's yet.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Tom M

Please include the baseplate in your review.

That's power on all modern tools is good enough these days. Finding a good, square to the blade, flat base is always a problem.


----------



## overanalyze

Leo G said:


> The supply neutral must be Earthed.... aaaaaah, no.


In my area almost all neutrals are earthed. 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Isn't that bonded?

An Earthed neutral is a ground.


----------



## Calidecks

Isn't the neutral tied to ground at the transformer?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> The supply neutral must be Earthed.... aaaaaah, no.


400v series.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Calidecks said:


> Isn't the neutral tied to ground at the transformer?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


The neutral and the ground are essentially the same thing. Main difference is the ground isn't suppose to carry current unless there is a fault in the system, and the neutral is a current carrying conductor. They are bonded in the circuit breaker box.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> The neutral and the ground are essentially the same thing. Main difference is the ground isn't suppose to carry current unless there is a fault in the system, and the neutral is a current carrying conductor. They are bonded in the circuit breaker box.


There are exceptions, but it's in odd commercial supplies mostly 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Leo G said:


> Isn't that bonded?
> 
> An Earthed neutral is a ground.


I presume as such. I didn't see any unique specs that prevent this VFD from being a good solution for my use. Hope I asked the correct questions...

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

No need for a neutral anyway. Two leads for 240v single in and three to motor. 
Can't quite remember what ones the 3 wire control goes to. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

It's just a technicality I guess. Because the neutral is bonded to the ground wire which is Earthed. So essentially the neutral wire is Earthed. But that's not the way it should stated.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I wanted to update my gule game,, did I get the right one:blink:
Well can't get a pic up,,,
it's this one, https://www.gluegun.com/collections/pam-glue-guns/products/pam-hb-220-glue-gun


----------



## Unger.const

Got a new spray gun (not my hand. It's in my helpers hand) graco silver plus.......with a flat tip (old school not reversible tip).

Sweetmother of Mary! Dang near no overspray. Can get just inches away from the sidewalk. No drop cloth. Just use shield for the last couple of inches! Overspray is still possible if your technique is off. At the same time was using another machine with low pressure tip. Still lots of overspray.

A guy on YouTube is a cranky old dude......but tons of info on the art of painting. (Mike the painter) he hates reverse tips. Extension tubes and swivel heads (all tons of overspray) he was right.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

It was on sale plus I needed and new 16ga.


----------



## Youngin'

Hey I bought a tool that isn't red!









I also bought a red.


----------



## rrk

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I wanted to update my gule game,, did I get the right one:blink:
> Well can't get a pic up,,,
> it's this one, https://www.gluegun.com/collections/pam-glue-guns/products/pam-hb-220-glue-gun


yes


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I think I needed a die grinder:jester:


----------



## cedarboarder

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I think I needed a die grinder:jester:


I was replacing my struts and the bolt was not coming off the frame after trying torchs, grinders, sawzall, and hour later I said " screw it I need a die grinder " took 1 min. really suprised me when the strut dropped. really well priced compared to Milwaukee and dewalt. well worth the 100 bucks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Calidecks said:


> Let us know how you like that new chuck on that drill.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I got an email offer on your milwaukee 8 gallor extractor. How's it holding up? do you recommend it after this summer? I'm going to check it out on Monday. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

cedarboarder said:


> I got an email offer on your milwaukee 8 gallor extractor. How's it holding up? do you recommend it after this summer? Im going to check it out on Monday.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk



It's a great vac. Love it. 



Mike.
_______________


----------



## Jay hole

Bad Larry!!!


----------



## tkrrox1

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I wanted to update my gule game,, did I get the right one:blink:
> 
> Well can't get a pic up,,,
> 
> it's this one, https://www.gluegun.com/collections/pam-glue-guns/products/pam-hb-220-glue-gun




I haven’t messed with hot glue in construction....how does it fair over a CA glue and activator? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tjbnwi

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I wanted to update my gule game,, did I get the right one:blink:
> Well can't get a pic up,,,
> it's this one, https://www.gluegun.com/collections/pam-glue-guns/products/pam-hb-220-glue-gun





tkrrox1 said:


> I haven’t messed with hot glue in construction....how does it fair over a CA glue and activator?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have that glue gun (bought mine when it was still PamTite). Very nice gun, but it is not the best thing for trim work. The glue has to much body to allow for tight joints. We use it for making templates with drywall shim and tacking on drawer faces. It great for that odd piece of tile also.

If youre looking for something that is closer to CA glue and "white glues", you'll want HyPur.

https://www.hotmelt.com/products/titebond-hipurformer-hot-melt-gun

Hopefully Justin sees this, I believe he now uses a commercial air powered HyPur gun for all his trim pre-assembles. 

Tom


----------



## rrk

tkrrox1 said:


> I haven’t messed with hot glue in construction....how does it fair over a CA glue and activator?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


As Tom said its not designed for trim use except for holding supports for preassembled crown

Think of it as a fast drying adhesive like PL


----------



## cedarboarder

Calidecks said:


> It's a great vac. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Ordered it. Should be here on Thursday. I wonder if a smart plug would work on the tool plug in.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Made our PamFast flooring screw gun cordless.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> Made our PamFast flooring screw gun cordless.


Oh ,, that's nice. Do you screw down all of your subfloors?


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Oh ,, that's nice. Do you screw down all of your subfloors?


Yep. We do it right away. Only use 8 penny nails to tack. We have done it this way for as long as we have been in business. Used a Senco gun for years. Just got the PamFast by Fastenmaster. I was a little hesitant because of their proprietary screws and bits but they do not strip or break so I think it is worth it. We have 3100 square ft of Advantech to install next month so this setup will get a workout. 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Is that a PamFast quick drive on the end?? I looks just like the Grabber SuperDrive.


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Is that a PamFast quick drive on the end?? I looks just like the Grabber SuperDrive.


It's by PamFast but Fastenmaster bought them from my understanding. Quick drive is a different brand. 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

And you screw all of this extra plywood down for tile? Is this correct?

I think you told me no one does mud floors in your area.
Is this correct? :laughing:

My OCD kick in :smile:


----------



## cedarboarder

Was using my Makita 18v auto drive today and man was it fast flying through those clips. zero jams. I should have got one sooner!!


----------



## overanalyze

Tom M said:


> And you screw all of this extra plywood down for tile? Is this correct?
> 
> I think you told me no one does mud floors in your area.
> Is this correct? :laughing:
> 
> My OCD kick in


We do in a remodel situation if it needs it. We also screw our subflooring down as we frame in new construction. No we don't do any mud floors in my area.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

What the heck is a mud floor:blink:


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What the heck is a mud floor:blink:


Old school tile base. Dry pack over lath and tar paper. No doubt it gives a flat floor. 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What the heck is a mud floor:blink:


Dry pack mortar 4:1 sand mix over wire . Screeds to level out or flatten floors.


----------



## cedarboarder

overanalyze said:


> Old school tile base. Dry pack over lath and tar paper. No doubt it gives a flat floor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


It's like an old version of Schluter ditra? :laughing:


----------



## Tom M

Ditra uncouples but of course does nothing for flatness so additional preparation steps are needed


----------



## Big Johnson

overanalyze said:


> Made our PamFast flooring screw gun cordless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190826/8d796047da4eb6d8eac63bd9caae3dd0.jpg[/I[/quote]
> 
> Is that dewalt gun special for the pamfast or will any dewalt screwgun work?


----------



## overanalyze

Big Johnson said:


> Is that dewalt gun special for the pamfast or will any dewalt screwgun work?


Not special for the PamFast. It is Dewalts screwgun made for metal fastening according to their site. It just happens to work with the extension. I do not think the drywall guns would work..to fast on the rpms and not enough torque.


----------



## Tom M

Last time the rep at the lumber yard was demonstrating the Pamtite gun they were using a Milwaukee. I think they were even throwing it in the deal.


----------



## cedarboarder

Tom M said:


> Last time the rep at the lumber yard was demonstrating the Pamtite gun they were using a Milwaukee. I think they were even throwing it in the deal.


I know a couple framers that got them for free when got a big amount of screws.. 
A larger outfit got all senco nailers and screw guns for free as long as they got the ammo from senco.. but they spent probably 100k in fasteners a year haha. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

It's here! Only took 2 years to pull the trigger. 
Sure is working well on the Makita 10"
going to have it on the sander and skil saw soon. No more breathing pressure treated dust 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Picked up 4 plate suction handles. Going to try them on finished plywood. So far the at home results are very promising. Put them on various cabinet surfaces and they've held very strong, as in can't get them off. Need to move the Kitchen Nook cabinet which is now 10' wide by 8' tall. Hoping that two on each end with two men will let us move it easily.

All aluminum alloy single pc body and $13 each.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> Picked up 4 plate suction handles. Going to try them on finished plywood. So far the at home results are very promising. Put them on various cabinet surfaces and they've held very strong, as in can't get them off. Need to move the Kitchen Nook cabinet which is now 10' wide by 8' tall. Hoping that two on each end with two men will let us move it easily.
> 
> All aluminum alloy single pc body and $13 each.


Looks nice, I thought of using my vacuum cups on cabinets. Sometimes lifting them up to the line is a pain.


----------



## VinylHanger

They may leave a mark, especially when lifting at full wieght. I'd do a test run first.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ

VinylHanger said:


> They may leave a mark, especially when lifting at full wieght. I'd do a test run first.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I was thinking that too.
My cups leave marks on glass which can cleaned off easy enough, but finished wood???


----------



## Leo G

Already discussed.


----------



## asevereid

Bought yet another miter saw stand...
This one's modeled after the older Rousseau stands.
I ditched my second to last one because it took up to much space in the van, favouring the one I currently have because it's more compact, but at the sake of available work space.
This one I can arrange in the van vertically, and it has more extension than my compact one.
Bonus would be if it's the same height as my Rousseau table saw stand.
I'll get pics as soon as I set it up. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

TimNJ said:


> I was thinking that too.
> My cups leave marks on glass which can cleaned off easy enough, but finished wood???


My cups have left marks on glass that are still there years later. No matter what I Try to clean it with. 

I've also never had a problem with marks on cabinets whether they were Melamine, Prefinished Maple, or shop finished whatever. 

Leo, when and where was this discussed?


----------



## Leo G

On the phone.


----------



## Snobnd

Leo G said:


> Picked up 4 plate suction handles. Going to try them on finished plywood. So far the at home results are very promising. Put them on various cabinet surfaces and they've held very strong, as in can't get them off. Need to move the Kitchen Nook cabinet which is now 10' wide by 8' tall. Hoping that two on each end with two men will let us move it easily.
> 
> All aluminum alloy single pc body and $13 each.


 That saved us so much time on the install and moving the cabinets around ..:clap:


----------



## TimNJ

Lettusbee said:


> My cups have left marks on glass that are still there years later. No matter what I Try to clean it with.
> 
> I've also never had a problem with marks on cabinets whether they were Melamine, Prefinished Maple, or shop finished whatever.
> 
> Leo, when and where was this discussed?


Some how I ended up with a can of glass cleaner from Patio Enclosures.
Stuff is amazing. 
Same stuff glass shops use with Patio Enclosure name on the can.


----------



## Leo G

Snobnd said:


> That saved us so much time on the install and moving the cabinets around ..:clap:


Sno had an orgasm every time he used them :whistling


----------



## Snobnd

Damn right those stupid slippery cabinets are hard to grab and sometimes in a very awkward location like today, moving around the 2‘ x 8‘ Was made very simple with one handle. No residue marks left on any of the plywood!


----------



## Leo G

It was nice putting that file cabinet into the space too. Just lift and insert. No awkward twisting to make it go where it needed. The floating countertops were a lot easier to install too.


----------



## Leo G

VinylHanger said:


> They may leave a mark, especially when lifting at full wieght. I'd do a test run first.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Didn't notice any marks anywhere. Full weight is 200lbs per handle.

I told my client don't bother with handles for the file cabinet, we got it covered.


----------



## rrk

Leo G said:


> Picked up 4 plate suction handles. Going to try them on finished plywood. So far the at home results are very promising. Put them on various cabinet surfaces and they've held very strong, as in can't get them off. Need to move the Kitchen Nook cabinet which is now 10' wide by 8' tall. Hoping that two on each end with two men will let us move it easily.
> 
> All aluminum alloy single pc body and $13 each.


I have the single 6" cup glass cups with the pump on the end, where did you get the ones you have?


----------



## Leo G

Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01G5K7XL2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## rrk

Leo G said:


> Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01G5K7XL2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


my 6" ones were $70 10 years ago


----------



## Leo G

Well these certainly aren't a made is US product.


----------



## TimNJ

Leo G said:


> Didn't notice any marks anywhere. Full weight is 200lbs per handle.
> 
> I told my client don't bother with handles for the file cabinet, we got it covered.


You know, if that was a built in for a kids play room, those cups look really cool as handles.:thumbsup:


----------



## asevereid

TheConstruct said:


> Can you add multiple intermediate supports to it? Looks like you could fab up some plywood wings to get solid support.... Of course that's more stuff to pack around..


The supports are actually pretty simple... If I were so inclined I might just get someone locally to fab some up for me.

Where are you working this week? I could swing by and you could check it out. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

TheConstruct said:


> I could have used that paint shaker at work the last two days. I shook some year old paint by hand. For some reason my hip hurts now.


I'm finding the best thing about the paint shaker is I can do other things while the machine is shaking the can. I can start scuff sanding, or organize and setup. And it does so much better of a job than stirring does.

I've set it up at 35psi and let it go for 20 minutes while I'm doing other things getting ready for mixing and spraying. It's a gentle shake but it still gets things mixed up and even if there's stuff stuck to the bottom of the can by the time I'm finished it's a perfect mix. Worth the $112.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Leo G said:


> I'm finding the best thing about the paint shaker is I can do other things while the machine is shaking the can. I can start scuff sanding, or organize and setup. And it does so much better of a job than stirring does.
> 
> 
> 
> I've set it up at 35psi and let it go for 20 minutes while I'm doing other things getting ready for mixing and spraying. It's a gentle shake but it still gets things mixed up and even if there's stuff stuck to the bottom of the can by the time I'm finished it's a perfect mix. Worth the $112.




Why did you decide on pneumatic over and electric mixer?


----------



## Leo G

Price. Plus it's more safe in the spray room, non sparking. Not really planning on bringing it out in the field. If I have to transport paint I'll pre-shake it and then all it'll need is a gentle stir.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Leo G said:


> Price. Plus it's more safe in the spray room, non sparking. Not really planning on bringing it out in the field. If I have to transport paint I'll pre-shake it and then all it'll need is a gentle stir.




That makes sense. Wasn’t thinking about sparking.


----------



## cedarboarder

All I can think of is putting a beer in the shaker like the Simpson's... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

And it would fit too :w00t:


----------



## madmax718

This used to be the #1 post on top, but now I have to search to find it. 

But I did pickup a m12 caulk gun! was only 99 at HD the other day as a kit.


----------



## 91782

cedarboarder said:


> All I can think of is putting a beer in the shaker like the Simpson's...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


There's got to be a little bit of Bart in a contractor to be - well, a contractor.


----------



## cedarboarder

madmax718 said:


> This used to be the #1 post on top, but now I have to search to find it.
> 
> But I did pickup a m12 caulk gun! was only 99 at HD the other day as a kit.


damn that is a real deal. Let me know how you like it. And if it drips much.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Went for the tool box deal. Got some small items like 5" discs, Replacement filters, jig saw blades.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax718

cedarboarder said:


> madmax718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This used to be the #1 post on top, but now I have to search to find it.
> 
> But I did pickup a m12 caulk gun! was only 99 at HD the other day as a kit.
> 
> 
> 
> damn that is a real deal. Let me know how you like it. And if it drips much..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

In my experence nothing drips as much as self levelers. I was really in a the market for a sausage gun, but almost everything is comming in cartridge, including r-guard. The cost difference is about 50 cents to 1 dollar per oz, so between tips.. kinda a wash. They sell quick swap kits for the m12 and m18 caulk guns to switch from 10oz to quart to sausage packs. But they sell the newborn and alblon sausage/bulk convertable guns for about the same price as the kits...
Anyways, fall is here, nighttime temps are already dipping below 60's for some reason, and so.. all the caulking is getting a bit firm. Have to reseal my own windows and bathrooms soon, so I'll give it a good workout!


----------



## EricBrancard

madmax718 said:


> In my experence nothing drips as much as self levelers. I was really in a the market for a sausage gun, but almost everything is comming in cartridge, including r-guard. The cost difference is about 50 cents to 1 dollar per oz, so between tips.. kinda a wash. They sell quick swap kits for the m12 and m18 caulk guns to switch from 10oz to quart to sausage packs. But they sell the newborn and alblon sausage/bulk convertable guns for about the same price as the kits...
> Anyways, fall is here, nighttime temps are already dipping below 60's for some reason, and so.. all the caulking is getting a bit firm. Have to reseal my own windows and bathrooms soon, so I'll give it a good workout!


I bought an Albion sausage gun for Zip liquid flash. Really nice unit.


----------



## madmax718

What I like about cartridge guns is that I can tape up the tip and swap out a cartridge. Patch some walls with latex, seal a shower with silicone, etc. Sometimes a couple pulls is all you need. With a sausage gun, you are stuck with only one item, and a lot of it!


----------



## VinylHanger

Use these. Unger turned me into them. They are awesome.

Little Red Cap Clam Shell Caulk Saving Cap, Red (Pack of 16) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000H5S8X4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_DgXEDbBGEGE25

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct

asevereid said:


> The supports are actually pretty simple... If I were so inclined I might just get someone locally to fab some up for me.
> 
> Where are you working this week? I could swing by and you could check it out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


All over the place but Sahali mostly, bit of a crazy couple weeks catching up from the week I took off in late august. Next week might work better.


----------



## asevereid

TheConstruct said:


> All over the place but Sahali mostly, bit of a crazy couple weeks catching up from the week I took off in late august. Next week might work better.


No problem, I'm pretty much settled out in Westsyde for the next few weeks. Shoot me a message or something 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct

Picked up a Graco X5 sprayer today. I've been wanting something for a while and almost bought one of the handheld units as I dont paint that much. Hopefully this is as good as all the reviews say and suits my odd painting amd staining needs. 

I have four interior doors to do next week so I'll have to see how the 515 tip that came with it works. I saw a 311 tip at HD when I bought this today that I think might be better for trim and doors.


----------



## overanalyze

TheConstruct said:


> Picked up a Graco X5 sprayer today. I've been wanting something for a while and almost bought one of the handheld units as I dont paint that much. Hopefully this is as good as all the reviews say and suits my odd painting amd staining needs.
> 
> 
> 
> I have four interior doors to do next week so I'll have to see how the 515 tip that came with it works. I saw a 311 tip at HD when I bought this today that I think might be better for trim and doors.


That 515 tip is gonna put out a lot of material for spraying doors. Look into the FF tips Graco has. A 308 or 310 may be better for you.


----------



## TheConstruct

overanalyze said:


> That 515 tip is gonna put out a lot of material for spraying doors. Look into the FF tips Graco has. A 308 or 310 may be better for you.


Thanks for pointer, I figured the 15 might be too heavy. Can non thinned latex be sprayed okay with something like a 310?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

That's for when you just need them out of the way


----------



## META

Or you want to be close to the wall

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

I prefer the jacks/pick on the inside when possible.


----------



## VinylHanger

Always on the inside. Too far away when on the outside.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

overanalyze said:


> Made our PamFast flooring screw gun cordless.


Can we go back to this topic for a moment? On our current project, we have about 3200 SF of subfloor to screw down. Is PamFast the go-to for this? What are the other options?


----------



## Railman

Tinstaafl said:


> Looks like that foot injury caused some dain bramage. Ladder jacks usually go on the other side.


It depends on high your putting the pick! 
Up high, it's outside, down low it's inside.:thumbsup:


----------



## VinylHanger

I hate the plank on the outside. I always feel like it's going to fall.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Can we go back to this topic for a moment? On our current project, we have about 3200 SF of subfloor to screw down. Is PamFast the go-to for this? What are the other options?


Senco is a good one aswell for stand up autofeed. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

VinylHanger said:


> Always on the inside. Too far away when on the outside.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


also how can someone get around the plank on the front? crawl on to the plank or climb from the back?
I don't have much experience using them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat

cedarboarder said:


> also how can someone get around the plank on the front? crawl on to the plank or climb from the back?
> I don't have much experience using them.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Set another ladder on the plank


----------



## overanalyze

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Can we go back to this topic for a moment? On our current project, we have about 3200 SF of subfloor to screw down. Is PamFast the go-to for this? What are the other options?


I fought the Pam because of their proprietary screws at first...but damn they are worth it!! We ran a Senco for a long time. We just installed 3100 sq ft of Advantech with that setup in the picture. 

We were getting 20 sheets a battery which is also approx 1 box of screws. That was also holding the trigger on constant when driving screws. 

For the entire job I might have had 2 dozen strip outs. That is mostly because the Advantech is so dense sometimes the screw just doesnt go in straight. 

That Dewalt was absolutely perfect. It runs at 2500 rpm and didn't miss a beat. Also the bits last forever and 1 comes in every box.


----------



## Big Johnson

Railman said:


> It depends on high your putting the pick!
> Up high, it's outside, down low it's inside.:thumbsup:


Inside until the jacks hit the wall, then I go to the outside if I have to. Usually I don’t because I keep pulling the ladders out at the bottom until it’s really nice and springy.


----------



## Tinstaafl

VinylHanger said:


> Always on the inside. Too far away when on the outside.


If you have the ladder pitched properly, getting under it with the jack inside is perilous at best. I generally want use of the entire length of plank/pick, so that doesn't play for me.

I put the jacks on the outside, and adjust ladder height according to what I need to reach.

As for getting up onto the plank, I'm a skinny monkey. No problem. Sometimes put up an extra ladder for the chubsters--if they even have enough guts to dance a plank like that. :whistling:


----------



## EricBrancard

overanalyze said:


> I fought the Pam because of their proprietary screws at first...but damn they are worth it!! We ran a Senco for a long time. We just installed 3100 sq ft of Advantech with that setup in the picture.
> 
> We were getting 20 sheets a battery which is also approx 1 box of screws. That was also holding the trigger on constant when driving screws.
> 
> For the entire job I might have had 2 dozen strip outs. That is mostly because the Advantech is so dense sometimes the screw just doesnt go in straight.
> 
> That Dewalt was absolutely perfect. It runs at 2500 rpm and didn't miss a beat. Also the bits last forever and 1 comes in every box.


You can use other screws with the PAM drive. I didn’t have time to get a box of PAM screws from the yard today and ran the cheap griprite ones from the Depot through it instead. Zero issues.


----------



## META

overanalyze said:


> I fought the Pam because of their proprietary screws at first...but damn they are worth it!! We ran a Senco for a long time. We just installed 3100 sq ft of Advantech with that setup in the picture.
> 
> We were getting 20 sheets a battery which is also approx 1 box of screws. That was also holding the trigger on constant when driving screws.
> 
> For the entire job I might have had 2 dozen strip outs. That is mostly because the Advantech is so dense sometimes the screw just doesnt go in straight.
> 
> That Dewalt was absolutely perfect. It runs at 2500 rpm and didn't miss a beat. Also the bits last forever and 1 comes in every box.


You guys are doing that a little differently than I've been framing them by not carrying the subfloor over the sill plate on foundation. It is nice being you eliminate a layer of 2x. We both still need to make sure subfloor to sill is aligned properly so as to maintain equal stud length on exterior wall to interior walls.

Looking good.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> I fought the Pam because of their proprietary screws at first...but damn they are worth it!! We ran a Senco for a long time. We just installed 3100 sq ft of Advantech with that setup in the picture.
> 
> We were getting 20 sheets a battery which is also approx 1 box of screws. That was also holding the trigger on constant when driving screws.
> 
> For the entire job I might have had 2 dozen strip outs. That is mostly because the Advantech is so dense sometimes the screw just doesnt go in straight.
> 
> That Dewalt was absolutely perfect. It runs at 2500 rpm and didn't miss a beat. Also the bits last forever and 1 comes in every box.


My Makita runs at 2,500rpms and only goes on when the bit is engaged:whistling


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> My Makita runs at 2,500rpms and only goes on when the bit is engaged:whistling


Yeah but I have zero Makita stuff...and am not interested in another platform...plus that teal...


----------



## overanalyze

META said:


> You guys are doing that a little differently than I've been framing them by not carrying the subfloor over the sill plate on foundation. It is nice being you eliminate a layer of 2x. We both still need to make sure subfloor is sill align properly so as to maintain equal stud length on exterior wall to interior walls.
> 
> Looking good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It works nice and as long as it's all done right turns out ideal. Really with the perimeter fully blocked it makes for a really solid floor. Really only sucks for the electrician... can't bring anything up from below.


----------



## overanalyze

EricBrancard said:


> You can use other screws with the PAM drive. I didn’t have time to get a box of PAM screws from the yard today and ran the cheap griprite ones from the Depot through it instead. Zero issues.


Square drive?? I Can't find a square drive bit the right length for the Pam.


----------



## META

overanalyze said:


> It works nice and as long as it's all done right turns out ideal. Really with the perimeter fully blocked it makes for a really solid floor. Really only sucks for the electrician... can't bring anything up from below.


I asked before, but did you still install a rimboard on the ledger at joist ends, or bridging? We eliminated both on our last at the builder's request being subfloor was fastened to sill in proximity to joist ends.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

Looks like Milwaukee has released a new battery platform focused towards heavier tools/equipment. I'm interested in the generator.


----------



## Snobnd

What’s a matter you don’t like the Bosch drill?


----------



## TimNJ

I'm Makita through and through:laughing:

But actually one of the few corded tools I have left just happens to be a Bosch drill.:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Construction

Snobnd said:


> OK guys looks like I might have a problem....


You're gonna love the track saw! I know I do. So nice with no cord for a quick cut or two. Has more power than it's corded brother to boot.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

D-Construction said:


> You're gonna love the track saw! I know I do. So nice with no cord for a quick cut or two. Has more power than it's corded brother to boot.


Yup, I love it too., Loads of power and no cord hassle. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snobnd

Yup, I charged the batteries right away and then ran three-quarter plywood cut like butter, The Bosch hammer drill I need it for tile removal and for small spaces drilling concrete.


----------



## Leo G

Tool Nut has that on sale today. $499 and it comes with 2 extra batteries and a rail.


----------



## Inner10

Youngin' said:


> Looks like Milwaukee has released a new battery platform focused towards heavier tools/equipment. I'm interested in the generator.


I have the DeWalt version and I must say Milwaukee did the right thing going pure sine wave. My festool router does not like modified sine.


----------



## cedarboarder

That MX jack hammer looks like a cordless version of the Hilti T2000. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Trout

kevjob said:


> Can't do paslode or Hitachi gas ones here due my altitude of over 5,000 ft, I tried them but they just aren't consistent, lots of mis fires etc...
> 
> I like this one has same 21 degree nails as my air gun.
> 
> Will review once I had a chance to use it.


Pretty sure you will dig it. 

I got tired of waiting for the Milwaukee so I picked up one of Hitachi's on close out at Lowe's because of the name change, it is a great gun, I switch the battery at lunch time and haven't run out of juice, drove 3 1/4s into PSL beams without issue today.


----------



## Youngin'

Chucks on my drills are getting tired and won't hold bits well anymore. Got a Rohm replacement for the M12 and it sure grabs nice.
The M18 doesn't have an aftermarket replacement. Seems Milwaukee designed it with an odd thread size so guys can only use factory replacements. Really too bad, the Rohm is nice.


----------



## Calidecks

I like to use the clutch to tighten my bits. Usually set on 4 or 5 will do the trick. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Lettusbee

Youngin' said:


> Chucks on my drills are getting tired and won't hold bits well anymore. Got a Rohm replacement for the M12 and it sure grabs nice.
> The M18 doesn't have an aftermarket replacement. Seems Milwaukee designed it with an odd thread size so guys can only use factory replacements. Really too bad, the Rohm is nice.
> 
> View attachment 480693


Maybe this will help:

https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=385961&highlight=rohm

https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=431450&highlight=milwaukee+chuck


----------



## VinylHanger

The Milwaukie chucks are crap. My old XRP Dewalt chucks were awesome. Grabbed straight every time.

The Milwaukie ones always seem to grab crooked or come loose when you really need them to stay tight.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Youngin' said:


> Chucks on my drills are getting tired and won't hold bits well anymore. Got a Rohm replacement for the M12 and it sure grabs nice.
> The M18 doesn't have an aftermarket replacement. Seems Milwaukee designed it with an odd thread size so guys can only use factory replacements. Really too bad, the Rohm is nice.
> 
> View attachment 480693





VinylHanger said:


> The Milwaukie chucks are crap. My old XRP Dewalt chucks were awesome. Grabbed straight every time.
> 
> The Milwaukie ones always seem to grab crooked or come loose when you really need them to stay tight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


That's because DeWalt use to use Jacob's on their flagship drills, then switched to Rohm...they know they can't make a better chuck...even the big right angle DeWalts use a Sanou, not a expensive chuck, but not a no-name either.


----------



## Youngin'

Lettusbee said:


> Maybe this will help:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=385961&highlight=rohm
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=431450&highlight=milwaukee+chuck


Thanks for those. That's an interesting read. Those guys are smarter than me when figuring out what chucks match what tool. There's already a factory chuck in the mail for my hammer drill but it'll probably last the lifetime of the tool (which will be probably another 2-4 years, it's a Gen 1 Fuel).


----------



## rblakes1

I "forgot" to come clean with this recent purchase. Acme had a deal where I got a free 12 ah battery with the table saw kit, not pictured it's the Milwaukee 7 1/4 saw because it hasn't arrived yet. The impact gun was free with the purchase of that. 

Those 12 ah batteries are huge 









-Rich


----------



## Randy Bush

I could not believe how big the 12 ah batteries are. I have not gotten to use my table saw yet, was damaged in shipping or something, in getting fixed now. The blade head would move around and no way to secure it.


----------



## Leo G

Can't believe you'd let them fix it. Have the shipping company replace it.


----------



## Randy Bush

Leo G said:


> Can't believe you'd let them fix it. Have the shipping company replace it.


Not sure was shipping company, box was not damaged. Could of been a screw up at the factory. It's under warranty.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Damn. Thats a bummer. 
Should press them for another free 12 ah for the trouble haha. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## kevjob

Used the gun today for couple hours, way better than the dewalt, no ramp up time and toe nails like a ninja! 

I think this will be winner for remodels and used in conjunction with air gun for basements, might give it a whirl full time on basement in March as it is only 450 sq ft with 7ft walls.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

kevjob said:


> Used the gun today for couple hours, way better than the dewalt, no ramp up time and toe nails like a ninja!
> 
> I think this will be winner for remodels and used in conjunction with air gun for basements, might give it a whirl full time on basement in March as it is only 450 sq ft with 7ft walls.


Which gun are you discussing?


----------



## kevjob

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Which gun are you discussing?


Metabo Cordless frmaing nailer. Really nice gun, little heavy but shoots nails in rapid fire and uses 21 degree same as my air gun. 

Have the dewalt one for 5 years now and the wind up time sucks and toe nailing is PITA. 

Let me know if you want to try it out, I can stop by jobsite and let you run it!


----------



## META

Sounds like a second gen Hitachi, after they purchased Metabo.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

My Hitachi framer is wearing out, misfires a lot. Supposedly has a lifetime warranty but not sure how that works now that it’s sold under a different name.


----------



## Deckhead

kevjob said:


> Used the gun today for couple hours, way better than the dewalt, no ramp up time and toe nails like a ninja!
> 
> I think this will be winner for remodels and used in conjunction with air gun for basements, might give it a whirl full time on basement in March as it is only 450 sq ft with 7ft walls.


Stop lying, you dont have a job:laughing:


----------



## Deckhead

Big Johnson said:


> My Hitachi framer is wearing out, misfires a lot. Supposedly has a lifetime warranty but not sure how that works now that it’s sold under a different name.


I have a coil and stick Hitachi that finally gave out. Those were my first 2 big purchases 18 or so years ago. If they have a lifetime warranty I wouldnt mind getting them up and running again based on sentimental value as much as anything else.


----------



## mrcat

Deckhead said:


> I have a coil and stick Hitachi that finally gave out. Those were my first 2 big purchases 18 or so years ago. If they have a lifetime warranty I wouldnt mind getting them up and running again based on sentimental value as much as anything else.


I think it's the cordless framer he's talking about that has a lifetime. I think the air nailers have a 5 year warranty.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat

Big Johnson said:


> My Hitachi framer is wearing out, misfires a lot. Supposedly has a lifetime warranty but not sure how that works now that it’s sold under a different name.


I run two of the cordless framers, I ended up buying a third, since one always seemed to be in for warranty repair. 

They've replaced three driver position sensors, and adjusted the pressure in the air spring a couple times.

Other than the time I've spent dropping off and picking up, haven't paid a dime for any if the repairs.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Deckhead said:


> I have a coil and stick Hitachi that finally gave out. Those were my first 2 big purchases 18 or so years ago. If they have a lifetime warranty I wouldnt mind getting them up and running again based on sentimental value as much as anything else.


Just have the O rings replaced, and a good look over. Unless something major is wrong. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

META said:


> Just have the O rings replaced, and a good look over. Unless something major is wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I've had the o-rings replaced multiple times on both. The driver on the stick is worn out along with the magazine. Their is something internal along with the driver on the coil that is messed up. They wanted like 200 bucks a piece for them and I just said screw it, so now they sit on a shelf next to my other retired guns.


----------



## META

Bummer

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Randy Bush said:


> I could not believe how big the 12 ah batteries are. I have not gotten to use my table saw yet, was damaged in shipping or something, in getting fixed now. The blade head would move around and no way to secure it.


I had to adjust the fence about 1/16 to be square and tweaked the indicator slightly after I did that, otherwise setup was easy. 

It's weird how quiet (comparatively) it is vs my makita table saw

-Rich


----------



## Randy Bush

rblakes1 said:


> I had to adjust the fence about 1/16 to be square and tweaked the indicator slightly after I did that, otherwise setup was easy.
> 
> It's weird how quiet (comparatively) it is vs my makita table saw
> 
> -Rich


On this one even with everything tight the head could still move, the repair center said there was a part broken allowing it to do that.


----------



## cedarboarder

https://www.atlas-machinery.com/little-giant/lad-13610373/

king combo little giant ladder now in Canada. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Construction

I've had my King Kombo for a little while now and I love it. Great little ladder and very stable.


----------



## Calidecks

Are they light?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder

It says right in the title 375lbs. haha. 
Website says 17lbs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

D-Construction said:


> I've had my King Kombo for a little while now and I love it. Great little ladder and very stable.


I got one at Lowes too but it's not the "Industrial Ladder w/ V-bar"
It's just the regular one.


----------



## TheConstruct

I was boarding up after a B&E after hours years and years ago. Propped a sheet of ply up on my level on the driveway to cut the sheet to size. Promptly cut down my level length wise...


----------



## Big Johnson

Calidecks said:


> I'm always a little apprehensive about putting the load points on the tailgate.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I wouldn’t worry too much, they make all kinds of ramps people been using forever to load heavy shlt into the backs of their pickups via the tailgate.


----------



## Big Johnson

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-22-in-PACKOUT-Modular-Tool-Box-Storage-System-233663/303038736


----------



## Mordekyle

TheConstruct said:


> I was boarding up after a B&E after hours years and years ago. Propped a sheet of ply up on my level on the driveway to cut the sheet to size. Promptly cut down my level length wise...




....Making it half a bubble off plumb.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

100 bucks 











Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder

Calidecks said:


> 100 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


very nice simple set, what size that go up too?
I've heard great things about the dewalt sets. But it comes in a tstak case....


----------



## cedarboarder

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> My work partner one morning cut his saw cord and shot his air hose with framing nail:laughing:


I sure hope he was on drugs.. cause if not thats embarrassing :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

cedarboarder said:


> very nice simple set, what size that go up too?
> 
> I've heard great things about the dewalt sets. But it comes in a tstak case....




Goes up to one inch. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Inner10

Calidecks said:


> I'm always a little apprehensive about putting the load points on the tailgate.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Because it's not a good idea...I've seen tailgates bent like tacos.

For light duty work it looks really handy!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Calidecks said:


> Goes up to one inch.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


And she walked away:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> And she walked away:laughing:




Actually 3" but some like them that fat. Lol


Mike.
_______________


----------



## tgeb

Calidecks said:


> 100 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Hey Mike, if I were to send you a Benjamin.....

Just kidding. 

Actually looking at that kit, there is a 3" extension as well as 6" extension add the socket... I'll let you all figure the mathematics. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

tgeb said:


> Hey Mike, if I were to send you a Benjamin.....
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> Actually looking at that kit, there is a 3" extension as well as 6" extension add the socket... I'll let you all figure the mathematics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...VXB6tBh3kAgYCEAQYASABEgK7v_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Big Johnson

Probably all Chinese pot metal. I’ll take my old craftsman, snap on and SK tools any day.


----------



## Calidecks

Big Johnson said:


> Probably all Chinese pot metal. I’ll take my old craftsman, snap on and SK tools any day.




All I need is a set on occasion. Went to change the belt on my multi Quip mixer the other day and didn’t have what I needed. That kit is perfect for those kind of jobs.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Inner10

Calidecks said:


> All I need is a set on occasion. Went to change the belt on my multi Quip mixer the other day and didn’t have what I needed. That kit is perfect for those kind of jobs.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I bought a little Kobalt cheapy years ago to keep in the truck. I rarely use it but sometimes it's indispensable. I'm not one for cheaping out, but I don't feel the need to pry open my wallet for Strap-On.


----------



## Unger.const

Lettusbee said:


> Figured this was a good week to order some of the not so well known but well regarded tools.
> 
> Also giving strong consideration to Mr. Chestnuts Miter Clam Clamps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Love them nail pliers!


----------



## VinylHanger

Me too!!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Inner10 said:


> Because it's not a good idea...I've seen tailgates bent like tacos.
> 
> For light duty work it looks really handy!


This reminds if something...

Ever see some pick ups where they look like the chassis between the cab and bed broke? Caved in.....

How does one do that. I've seen multiple times. I have picked up pallets of roof shingles and other heavy loads you would have to be really stupid


----------



## Mike-B

Gotta bend some 5" PVC that we're installing for primary from a utility pole to a pad mount XFMR. Hoping this does the trick.


----------



## Golden view

Lettusbee said:


> Couple other recent purchases.
> 
> Tile drill was on clearance with bits for $150.00
> 
> Bosch sander was $25 bucks off, and it's a gen 2. Whatever that means. These were both prior to any Black Friday nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That gen 2 sander has a way skinnier motor/handle area, which has been my crew's biggest complaint about the first gen. It's just not ergonomic.


----------



## TimNJ

Big Johnson said:


> Not really many deals. I noticed on some sites they advertised $25 off Milwaukee, makita, dewalt orders over $100 but it’s fake. I guess they claim it’s already baked in the price or something, prices are same as always. I guess in this trump economy there’s really no reason to discount anything.
> 
> Milwaukee packout are discounted but that’s probably because they’ve been out 3 Christmas’ now and nobody’s buying them much anymore and it’s a limited market. Last year home depot and everyone else sold out of those right away but not this year.


Exactly.
Those "deals" they ran were no different than the same deals they ran back in April, or June, or whenever.

And what Lettusbee said:
All kinds of "kits" full of tools I already have.


----------



## Lettusbee

Golden view said:


> That gen 2 sander has a way skinnier motor/handle area, which has been my crew's biggest complaint about the first gen. It's just not ergonomic.


We have the newest Makita 6" on site as well. Three of us comparing the two sanders and we all agreed that the slimmer body of the Bosch was much more ergonomic than the Makita.


----------



## Aaron Berk2

Was at Northern Tool picking up some heaters and saw this.
Looks just like the California Air that I was drooling over online the other night.

Salesman hooked me up and I got it for $239
Only 70 decibels :thumbsup: so nice and quiet.


----------



## cedarboarder

what size is that tank?


----------



## Leo G

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200695283_200695283


----------



## Aaron Berk2

cedarboarder said:


> what size is that tank?


8 gallon.
125 cfm max

supposedly 2.1 min tank fill time.
I had the guy run it up while in the store, and it seamed really quick although I did not time it.


----------



## cedarboarder

I need some thing this size for doing ceiling texture.


----------



## Inner10

I fell off the wagon hard...just ordered up this little baby:


----------



## cedarboarder

wow nice welder. 
I really need to get one. I have a shop project that justifies getting one
. I want to make a tool cage using my scaffold. Looking at prices for the big rolling cages was 1500-4000. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## sunkist

cedarboarder said:


> I need some thing this size for doing ceiling texture.


Try to find a used Graco Machine, one of the best buys for me ever


----------



## cedarboarder

sunkist said:


> Try to find a used Graco Machine, one of the best buys for me ever


I use it mostly for ceiling repairs so I'm typically only spraying one room or blending.
How long does cleaning tha machine take?
I was hoping graco would make a cordless stipple gun...:laughing:


----------



## sunkist

A few minutes with running water, I have had one for almost 20 years


----------



## Diamond D.

Lettusbee said:


> Yep. Lot of multi tool combo deals, which include a drill and impact. * Last thing I need is a another drill and impact. Especially since the black Friday deals usually arent on the premium models.*


I hear you, on D&I.
How can you tell premium from not?
It's not really a deal if it's inferior quality.

D.


----------



## cedarboarder

After what I think has been 6 years of wanting to buy a track saw. I finally pulled the trigger on the 36v Makita. %20 off and a free blade. Got the 18v router and can finally ditch my p. o. s. mastercraft router. 
Shipment 1 of 4...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Is that the AWS saw?


----------



## cedarboarder

Nope, Kinda useless without an aws vac, some of the tools its 200- 100 bucks more.. adds up. Same with Onekey, I can't justify it.
I rather have more tools...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I got my non AWS when HD was clearing them out. Got a very good deal on it. I was tipped off by a member here.


----------



## cedarboarder

I'm glad I got the makita router, I was debating getting Milwaukee's but quite the price gap $125 vs $250. Then I realized after buying that it can be used with the tracks, so worked out great.
Day after buying the saw the "55 inch tracks went on sale for $52


----------



## Unger.const

Two for less then the price of one (89 each). For my dad.

If I spoil him any more I may have to ground him from video games for a week....... just kidding he barely knows how to use his phone.


----------



## Unger.const

Anyone going to JLC live Portland Oregon tomorrow?.......hope they sell tools at this one (sometimes they do......sometimes they don't)


----------



## Mordekyle

I’m going on Friday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

Mordekyle said:


> I’m going on Friday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a little disappointing! Not nearly as many vendors as usual. No Milwaukee or dewalt. Makita was a tiny booth. No fastener (screws/nail) companies. Spent about an hour or so there then went and hit all the nice tool stores instead for the rest of the day.


----------



## Golden view

Unger.const said:


> It was a little disappointing! Not nearly as many vendors as usual. No Milwaukee or dewalt. Makita was a tiny booth. No fastener (screws/nail) companies. Spent about an hour or so there then went and hit all the nice tool stores instead for the rest of the day.


I didn't have time to go, but one day I'd like to meet up with a few of you locals that are on here.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

My very first Milwakee anything. They seem very well made


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I guess that is not true. I have a couple tape measures


----------



## META

Careful Andy, it starts off benign, but slowly creeps up on you.. ;-)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb

A&E Exteriors said:


> My very first Milwakee anything. They seem very well made


At least you don't need batteries for those. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.C.

My new clamps came in the mail a week or two ago. Got to give them a workout today.











They work great.


----------



## tjbnwi

J.C. said:


> My new clamps came in the mail a week or two ago. Got to give them a workout today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They work great.


What brand equal pressures are they? I should have got the Woodpeckers when they had them. I have the Woodriver and they suck.

Tom


----------



## Big Johnson

https://www.menards.com/main/paint/...pJobID=1603228796&spReportId=MTYwMzIyODc5NgS2


----------



## J.C.

tjbnwi said:


> What brand equal pressures are they? I should have got the Woodpeckers when they had them. I have the Woodriver and they suck.
> 
> Tom


They're the Woodpecker ones. They have a couple annoying quirks but work good. The two things they need to fix is they need a few more holes to mount the pads on because it's not uncommon to need to add spacer pad blocks because there's not enough clamping thread to clamp the width/thickness I'm trying to clamp. 

Second thing is they have the clamp pad secured to the threaded clamping end with a screw and it's not uncommon to unscrew the screw when you loosen the clamp. I figured it would be an easy fix with locktite but I'm having mixed results.


----------



## duburban

Youngin' said:


> Changed the chuck on the hammer drill. Lasted 5 years and took an absolute beating. Should last another 5 now.




Rohm makes a great aftermarket chuck for those, I've had one for years and it's great 


http://www.ecatalog.rohm-products.com/drill-chucks-keyless-extra


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.C.

I'm hoping for this to be a vast improvement over a standard roller stand.


----------



## Leo G

I hate those things.

Sno turned me onto a Ridgid Flip Stand that I use just about every day. It works both as an infeed and outfeed and you can use them as legs to support a hundred pounds. I've used 4 of them to make a table.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-Flip-Top-Portable-Work-Support-AC9934/100618242


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Leo G said:


> I hate those things.
> 
> Sno turned me onto a Ridgid Flip Stand that I use just about every day. It works both as an infeed and outfeed and you can use them as legs to support a hundred pounds. I've used 4 of them to make a table.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-Flip-Top-Portable-Work-Support-AC9934/100618242




I replaced my last roller stand with one of the rigid ones. They are a vast improvement


----------



## Youngin'

duburban said:


> Rohm makes a great aftermarket chuck for those, I've had one for years and it's great
> 
> 
> http://www.ecatalog.rohm-products.com/drill-chucks-keyless-extra
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As I understood it Rohm doesn't make one appropriate for a hammer drill and the regular chuck can be used but the teeth will seize onto the bit if the hammer function is used.

I did put a Rohm on my 12v drill though, it's fantastic.


----------



## Youngin'

My impact finally bit it after 6 or 7 years. Something wonky in the electronics I think. I'll open it up one day. Either way I need a functioning impact for tomorrow. Going from a Gen 1 to Gen 3. I tried to see if I could get a Surge but KMS was out of stock.


----------



## Inner10

Youngin' said:


> As I understood it Rohm doesn't make one appropriate for a hammer drill and the regular chuck can be used but the teeth will seize onto the bit if the hammer function is used.
> 
> I did put a Rohm on my 12v drill though, it's fantastic.


Strange because the DeWalt XRP hammer drill I have came with a Rhom from the factory. They use to use Jacob's.



Youngin' said:


> My impact finally bit it after 6 or 7 years. Something wonky in the electronics I think. I'll open it up one day. Either way I need a functioning impact for tomorrow. Going from a Gen 1 to Gen 3. I tried to see if I could get a Surge but KMS was out of stock.


Dodgy trigger?


----------



## Youngin'

Inner10 said:


> Strange because the DeWalt XRP hammer drill I have came with a Rhom from the factory. They use to use Jacob's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodgy trigger?


That's what I hear about dewalt. My research lead me to believe I couldn't get a rohm for that particular type of drill. I could be wrong though. I'm not too worried, the drill will likely give out before the chuck now.

I'll have to see about the trigger, I know Milwaukees are bad for that. If I pull the trigger the light comes on but no action. When the light times out it doesn't go off, just goes dim and stays on. Super weird.


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> That's what I hear about dewalt. My research lead me to believe I couldn't get a rohm for that particular type of drill. I could be wrong though. I'm not too worried, the drill will likely give out before the chuck now.
> 
> I'll have to see about the trigger, I know Milwaukees are bad for that. If I pull the trigger the light comes on but no action. When the light times out it doesn't go off, just goes dim and stays on. Super weird.




Try blowing the switch area out with compressed air. Us a small blower with a small hole.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Youngin'

Calidecks said:


> Try blowing the switch area out with compressed air. Us a small blower with a small hole.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I've got just the thing. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## cedarboarder

Youngin' said:


> That's what I hear about dewalt. My research lead me to believe I couldn't get a rohm for that particular type of drill. I could be wrong though. I'm not too worried, the drill will likely give out before the chuck now.
> 
> I'll have to see about the trigger, I know Milwaukees are bad for that. If I pull the trigger the light comes on but no action. When the light times out it doesn't go off, just goes dim and stays on. Super weird.


Sounds like the circuit board is toast. 

I thought the trigger on my 3rd gen impact was going out... turned out I was in the self tapper mode putting in 3 inch deck screws :laughing:


----------



## J.C.

SK Tools has a site wide 30% off sale and I wasn't able to resist finally picking up their X-frame wrenches. :thumbup:


----------



## J.C.

Leo G said:


> I hate those things.
> 
> Sno turned me onto a Ridgid Flip Stand that I use just about every day. It works both as an infeed and outfeed and you can use them as legs to support a hundred pounds. I've used 4 of them to make a table.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-Flip-Top-Portable-Work-Support-AC9934/100618242


I think I'd prefer something with rollers but I'll have to check those out next time I'm there.


----------



## Leo G

How dare you insult Stunt Carpenter like that :whistling :laughing:


----------



## D-Construction

I think it was Leo that had mentioned and linked to the custom filler kit he uses for cabinets. I'm looking to get a set myself, have a kitchen coming up with multiple colored cabinets(finally not a white kitchen!) and figure it's time to get a good customizable filler set. What do you suggest?


----------



## Leo G

I use Mohawk Fil-Stik


----------



## D-Construction

I thought you had a putty kit you could blend custom colors. Maybe thinking of something else. May pick up some of the fil-sticks just to have though, thanks.


----------



## Leo G

I've mixed them to get custom colors. You have to melt the wax and mix the colors to get your new shade. The crayon loses its temper and is softer though.


----------



## J.C.

D-Construction said:


> I think it was Leo that had mentioned and linked to the custom filler kit he uses for cabinets. I'm looking to get a set myself, have a kitchen coming up with multiple colored cabinets(finally not a white kitchen!) and figure it's time to get a good customizable filler set. What do you suggest?


FastCap has kit that's not bad.


----------



## cedarboarder

You dont know how much you need a tick tester untill you don't have one. 
these Klein value packs have been awesome this year.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Nothing fancy, but will get used.


Also got the TSO guide rail square attachments. Cant remember what they're called but they were on sale Black Friday. Forgot to take a pic though.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Just got caught up with the tech of 2007!
Finally got my hands on the Senco F1 8 because one of the local box stores is clearing them out.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Almost forgot, picked this up recently as well....









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

got 5 free drill cases. Been cutting up the inside and using for some random tools that arrived in bags or cardboard boxs. 
I thought I would be tossing them in the garbage but it's working out well.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

This saw is freakin awesome. May finally be able to liquidate my Trion!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

asevereid said:


> Just got caught up with the tech of 2007!
> Finally got my hands on the Senco F1 8 because one of the local box stores is clearing them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


You'll love it. Hopefully it has the new updated battery and charger.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

really nice jigsaw. I had to settle for the dewalt D handle. Not my first choice but I rarely use it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ

cedarboarder said:


> got 5 free drill cases. Been cutting up the inside and using for some random tools that arrived in bags or cardboard boxs.
> I thought I would be tossing them in the garbage but it's working out well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk



I hate Makita offering their tools in bags.
I do the same thing. Get a case from something else if an actual one isn't available and cut the dividers inside to fit whatever tool I need to go in it.


----------



## Deckhead

Warren said:


> Probably the camera angle, but that small track looks too small. The track needs to extend past what you are cutting by about 4-5 inches. Is that one for cutting furring strips?


He had a track that looked like an inverted U. He probably just cut it at the bend. But yeah, when it's that small, might as well just go in the recycle pile.


----------



## Calidecks

Warren said:


> Probably the camera angle, but that small track looks too small. The track needs to extend past what you are cutting by about 4-5 inches. Is that one for cutting furring strips?




I use them often to cut between railing posts. Sometimes a combination of two small ones work, depending on the size of the bay.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder

Calidecks said:


> . Sometimes a combination of two small ones work, depending on the size of the bay.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


That's what she said.

Kept the shorty for when I need just a little more length.

I only had to cut out 3 inches. Worked out real nice. Got a double 55"s, single 38" and a mini "12.


----------



## Big Johnson

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-25-ft-Magnetic-Tape-Measure-2-Pack-48-22-0125G/309975427


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

We have all the cabinets for a whole house remodel (kitchen, 5 baths, 2 laundry rooms and 3 sets of built-ins) to finish…

The accountant said to dump some money before the end of the year…

Looks like we have to learn to spray all over again.



















Graco FinishPro 395, G40 gun, 50' and 25' hoses, 4 additional fine finish tips.


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> We have all the cabinets for a whole house remodel (kitchen, 5 baths, 2 laundry rooms and 3 sets of built-ins) to finish…
> 
> The accountant said to dump some money before the end of the year…
> 
> Looks like we have to learn to spray all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graco FinishPro 395, G40 gun, 50' and 25' hoses, 4 additional fine finish tips.


The rock catcher should be in the box that is on the right side of the machine when viewed from the front.

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

What's a rock catcher?


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> What's a rock catcher?


The filter that screws on to the bottom of the pickup. The mesh is so large all it can stop is a rock. I wire tied a piece of bucket filter to the rock catcher on ours. Don’t have a pic of the 395 pickup with the filter, attached is on the pressure pot pick up.

Find a 5 with a lid, place it a couple of feet behind the unit. To change the product out, tilt the unit back letting the handle rest on the 5. Easiest way I’ve found to do the change over.

There may be filters in the flat tips, tooth brush to keep them clean. 

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Got it! There’s 2 boxes of accessories that need to be installed/changed out yet. I know what all of them are with the exception of this filter










It’s not shown anywhere in the manuals. I assume it goes on the product hose right at the gun inlet. 

Also, does Pump Armor have any negative effects on our finishes? I forgot to grab a bottle when I picked the unit up.


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Got it! There’s 2 boxes of accessories that need to be installed/changed out yet. I know what all of them are with the exception of this filter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not shown anywhere in the manuals. I assume it goes on the product hose right at the gun inlet.
> 
> Also, does Pump Armor have any negative effects on our finishes? I forgot to grab a bottle when I picked the unit up.


That is a desiccant filter. It removes water from the compressed air. Yes, it goes at the gun, air line port. The big box stores sell them. They last about a month before they crack at the gun inlet.

Pump Armor has no affect on the finish. Buy the SW brand, it’s a concentrate. 

Tom,


----------



## Leo G

They last about 15 hours if you use normal air.


----------



## cedarboarder

DaVinciRemodel said:


> We have all the cabinets for a whole house remodel (kitchen, 5 baths, 2 laundry rooms and 3 sets of built-ins) to finish…
> 
> 
> 
> The accountant said to dump some money before the end of the year…
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we have to learn to spray all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Graco FinishPro 395, G40 gun, 50' and 25' hoses, 4 additional fine finish tips.


So shiny and clean.. one fine looking sprayer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> They last about 15 hours if you use normal air.


You import your air?


----------



## Leo G

Well if it's extremely dry they last longer or if it's very humid they don't last long at all.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

We're basically a desert climate. Lack of humidity causes more problems than high humidity.


----------



## tjbnwi

cedarboarder said:


> So shiny and clean.. one fine looking sprayer.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


He can keep it that way if he paints it with peelable finish.....

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

tjbnwi said:


> He can keep it that way if he paints it with peelable finish.....
> 
> 
> 
> Tom




Would that work for my proshot? What brand?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

cedarboarder said:


> So shiny and clean.. one fine looking sprayer.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk





tjbnwi said:


> He can keep it that way if he paints it with peelable finish.....
> 
> Tom


I hired a kid yesterday. His sole responsibility is to keep it looking and operating new! Not “like new”… “Out of the box new”!


----------



## cedarboarder

Got a sweet deal on this Kreg k4 jig at home depot. Comes with a Free mini r3 jig, face clamp, and a box of pocket screws.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I hired a kid yesterday. His sole responsibility is to keep it looking and operating new! Not “like new”… “Out of the box new”!


It's a paint rig. It's going to get paint on it. Imagine that. :whistling


----------



## tjbnwi

Calidecks said:


> Would that work for my proshot? What brand?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I use Floor Peel on the floor in the spray area and on the equipment. About ever 9-12 months we peel it off and reapply. Work’s really well.

http://paintboothchemicals.com/product/floorpeel-4000/

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> It's a paint rig. It's going to get paint on it. Imagine that. :whistling


Then I just won't use it!


----------



## Leo G

It'll be a pretty door stop. :laughing:


----------



## Mike-B

A 2019 F-450, crew cab, DRW, 4WD, w/landscape dump body counts as a tool right?

Pictures suck, not enough room in the shop to get around it. Needs our logo and DOT stickers applied









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Nice truck, but odd looking rear end. Will it have any kind of wheel wells or flaps? Edit: I see the flaps. Still needs wheel wells of some kind.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

M12 housewrap shear.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

WTF! Next thing you know, they'll have a drywall shim sheer.


----------



## asevereid

Bought a used M18 vacuum yesterday.
WAY better than the crappy M12 version.
No pics, but I promise that it happened. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

Big Johnson said:


> M12 housewrap shear.


We always cut ours with a circular saw.


----------



## Big Johnson

B.Johnson said:


> We always cut ours with a circular saw.


I’ve always used a sawzall but it burns it and glues the cut edge so it’s always a pain to work with. This thing works great, it’s actually the m12 pvc pipe cutter.


----------



## asevereid

More M12 goodies. Probably be able to retire a couple of my other drivers too lighten up the kit.








Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

asevereid said:


> More M12 goodies. Probably be able to retire a couple of my other drivers too lighten up the kit.
> View attachment 482209
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Just picked that up this past week. It’s pretty nice. The forward/reverse switch on the top is taking some getting used to.


----------



## asevereid

EricBrancard said:


> Just picked that up this past week. It’s pretty nice. The forward/reverse switch on the top is taking some getting used to.


I don't mind the forward/reverse switch, but the lock out is kind of ridiculous.
That's just nit picking though.... Everything I've heard and read about this driver places it in the 'win' category.


Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Last of my black Friday order showed up early. Made in Japan.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Oh ya I forgot I ordered this vac tube and floor nozzle. 
I did not like the add on kit Milwaukee made for the vac and ober priced. 
So I ordered the tube and nozzle from the m18 backpack vac. Much better and 1/4 the price.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

Is the one from the backpack anti static?


----------



## cedarboarder

the m18 vac hose is anti-static, so I am guessing the wand is too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Produ...gement/Vacuum-Assisted-Accessories/49-90-1962
here is the one I didn't care for. looks like its straight from 90s haha. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

You'd rather have plastic?:blink:


----------



## cedarboarder

m18 wand is metal as well. The height adjustment collar in the middle is plastic tho. Its got some weight to it, feels well built.


----------



## Golden view

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No , that one takes the different angle nails. Maybe the ones in the paper. The NR83 takes the 21º nails in the plastic.


No both the NR83 and NR90 have paper and plastic versions. The NR90 is a lighter duty gun, cheaper, used to be made in China when the 83 was Japan.


----------



## META

The 83 and 90 have different heads and driving mechanisms. The 83 is the heavy duty version that can handle sand and debris in the head better.

The 90 has a multi valve head with a bunch of springs. Light and compact, but will not handle debris well. 

I have a MAX short head which is being rebuilt right now and likely one of the valves is hung up.

My 83S rarely have that issue.
Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

META said:


> The 83 and 90 have different heads and driving mechanisms. The 83 is the heavy duty version that can handle sand and debris in the head better.
> 
> The 90 has a multi valve head with a bunch of springs. Light and compact, but will not handle debris well.
> 
> I have a MAX short head which is being rebuilt right now and likely one of the valves is hung up.
> 
> My 83S rarely have that issue.
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Or ring shank nails. I have a nail head busted off and jammed between the drive pin and the carrier. Going to be fun to get that out. I guess most (or any) guns don’t like ring shanks longer than 2-3/8” though.


----------



## Big Johnson

FYI I like to use 3” RS on interior bottom plates (studs to plate and plate to floor) to minimize squeaks.


----------



## JoeStanton

Big Johnson said:


> Or ring shank nails. I have a nail head busted off and jammed between the drive pin and the carrier. Going to be fun to get that out. I guess most (or any) guns don’t like ring shanks longer than 2-3/8” though.


I have luck with a punch as close to the same size as the pin. We've actually has them fuse together when running sheathing.


----------



## META

Big Johnson said:


> Or ring shank nails. I have a nail head busted off and jammed between the drive pin and the carrier. Going to be fun to get that out. I guess most (or any) guns don’t like ring shanks longer than 2-3/8” though.


That's a pain. I usually drive the driving pin back down with a large nail set or larger nail/rod.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

META said:


> That's a pain. I usually drive the driving pin back down with a large nail set or larger nail/rod.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Already tried that, this nail head must be extra thick or heavily burred. I’ll get it eventually just haven’t had time.


----------



## Calidecks

Old sds bit works great for that. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## rblakes1

Picked this up last night, so far I like it









-Rich


----------



## Porterfarm

I could have used that a few days ago. Fitting paper raised panel doors to replace original flush hollow cores...

I made a Frankenstein jig for the router. It worked for the moment...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

rblakes1 said:


> Picked this up last night, so far I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich


I have that kit and it does what it sopossed to do.:thumbsup:


----------



## rblakes1

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have that kit and it does what it sopossed to do.:thumbsup:


Thats all I'm looking for in a tool!

I like how this kit has all the extras for doing the latches and strikes. For not even $40, well worth it, especially since it came with the centering drill bit

I have the Ryobi one, but that only does the door side of the hinge, not the jamb side.


----------



## rblakes1

Porterfarm said:


> I could have used that a few days ago. Fitting paper raised panel doors to replace original flush hollow cores...
> 
> I made a Frankenstein jig for the router. It worked for the moment...


Got it at Lowes for ~$40


----------



## Leo G




----------



## cedarboarder

Dang, another tool for my list. haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterfarm

Oh man so many steps and graphs...


----------



## Porterfarm

https://www.portercable.com/product...l-and-fastening/hinge-butt-template-kit/59381


This one is a nice template set. You can set it and do the door and frame. If I see one at a good deal I would get it. 

Or if I had a bunch of doors to do..but one or two at a time is not that high of a priority.

I just screwed together a few 1x4 s, two in a T. Two spaced an 1-1/2" from the edge of the hinge top and bottom. 3/4 x3/4" cut-off made the door depth stop. 

Set the depth of the bit.

Ran the router, cuts the top edge of the T. Ensure that the hinge fits. Adjust as required. I happened not to for this instance. The cut lines up to your hing mark. Clamp it with a large c- clamp route. Repeat at each hinge. 

Then modified the jig for the latch plate. 

Door jams had top and bottom hinges already. Just had to locate the middle hinges, and two of the doors needed strike plates. All of which I did by hand. 

Until the next time....


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Porterfarm said:


> https://www.portercable.com/product...l-and-fastening/hinge-butt-template-kit/59381
> 
> 
> This one is a nice template set. You can set it and do the door and frame. If I see one at a good deal I would get it.
> 
> Or if I had a bunch of doors to do..but one or two at a time is not that high of a priority.
> 
> I just screwed together a few 1x4 s, two in a T. Two spaced an 1-1/2" from the edge of the hinge top and bottom. 3/4 x3/4" cut-off made the door depth stop.
> 
> Set the depth of the bit.
> 
> Ran the router, cuts the top edge of the T. Ensure that the hinge fits. Adjust as required. I happened not to for this instance. The cut lines up to your hing mark. Clamp it with a large c- clamp route. Repeat at each hinge.
> 
> Then modified the jig for the latch plate.
> 
> Door jams had top and bottom hinges already. Just had to locate the middle hinges, and two of the doors needed strike plates. All of which I did by hand.
> 
> Until the next time....




That’s the jig I have. It’s nice that it’s actually built for job site just.


----------



## Defenestrate

Porterfarm said:


> https://www.portercable.com/product...l-and-fastening/hinge-butt-template-kit/59381
> 
> 
> This one is a nice template set. You can set it and do the door and frame. If I see one at a good deal I would get it.


These come up on CL/ ebay pretty regularly. The bummer is that they've usually lost a part or two and replacements are either crazy $$$ or unavailable. I ended up buying 3 and making two complete kits... sold one and made my net cost almost nothing. 

It's really nice to have at least 4 of the templates so that when you've assembled the usual 3, you've got a loose one to set router depth with. (Or, I suppose you could be brilliant and set the depth before, but let's not get crazy or nothing...)


----------



## NYgutterguy

NYgutterguy said:


> Used it yesterday after I did the final mow of the year and cleaned up the yard a little bit. Pretty impressive power on full blast. Got about 12 min on number 4. Think
> It will work out well for blowing out some gutters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Was able to do the entire house of these very wet, heavy leaves the other day on full power. Started dying right at the end Couldn’t be happier with it. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Gonna try and get my inside corner finishing faster and better.


----------



## tjbnwi

overanalyze said:


> Gonna try and get my inside corner finishing faster and better.


I use the BTE brand of those tools. I have 3 differnt size flushers. I go with large then small flusher. 

2 coats on inside corners and you should be good to go. 

Tom


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> Gonna try and get my inside corner finishing faster and better.


You doin your own drywall:blink:


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> You doin your own drywall:blink:


Always have on our smaller jobs.


----------



## overanalyze

tjbnwi said:


> I use the BTE brand of those tools. I have 3 differnt size flushers. I go with large then small flusher.
> 
> 2 coats on inside corners and you should be good to go.
> 
> Tom


Why large first?


----------



## Calidecks

The old glazers hooked to a box for finish coat on the angles. Called an angle box. Do they still do that?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## tjbnwi

overanalyze said:


> Why large first?


I find it feathers better. 

I use the BTE Super Taper to get the tape on. Flush it once. Use the inside corner applicator to coat it, flush with 2.5"(?) flusher. Second coat, a small amount applied with applicator, fluch with smallest head (1.5"?). 

If you didn't get the applicators and tubes get a 3 knot roffing brush, cut it in 3 seperate knots. Use the knot to apply the inside corner mud, other option is a corner roller. 

https://www.all-wall.com/Drywall-Super-Taper.html

https://www.all-wall.com/RedDiamand-90-Inside-Applicator.html

https://www.amazon.com/OX-Tools-3-K...t=&hvlocphy=9029024&hvtargid=pla-837017345645

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hyde-Co...KaKs3rPSy8Ik1ex6izkaAj0TEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Calidecks said:


> The old glazers hooked to a box for finish coat on the angles. Called an angle box. Do they still do that?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Bazooka and others still make these. 

What I use (and Over got) is a less costly way to somewhat automate the process. If I did it all the time I'd get the top of the line system.

I read DeWalt got into this game with auto taping tools. 

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

tjbnwi said:


> Bazooka and others still make these.
> 
> 
> 
> What I use (and Over got) is a less costly way to somewhat automate the process. If I did it all the time I'd get the top of the line system.
> 
> 
> 
> I read DeWalt got into this game with auto taping tools.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom




Ames 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## tjbnwi

Calidecks said:


> Ames
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Yes, Ames is the Bazzoka brand. There are others out there now, Level 5 is one of them.

Tom


----------



## Big Johnson

tjbnwi said:


> Use the knot to apply the inside corner mud, other option is a corner roller.
> 
> Tom


Or a spoon.


----------



## tjbnwi

Big Johnson said:


> Or a spoon.


Now that there is funny.

Tom


----------



## overanalyze

tjbnwi said:


> Yes, Ames is the Bazzoka brand. There are others out there now, Level 5 is one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


Tapetech and Columbia are the higher end from what I've read, Level5 makes Dewalts tools. Decent line. Drywall tools are like cordless tools...everyone has their preferences for their reasons. 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

I cut my teeth on Ames when they owned the patent. They were the only game in town.

In fact there was I time I can remember you had to lease a set of tools from Ames. You couldn't buy them.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## tjbnwi

Calidecks said:


> I cut my teeth on Ames when they owned the patent. They were the only game in town.
> 
> In fact there was I time I can remember you had to lease a set of tools from Ames. You couldn't buy them.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I had heard it was a lease arrangment in the beginning. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

overanalyze said:


> Tapetech and Columbia are the higher end from what I've read, Level5 makes Dewalts tools. Decent line. Drywall tools are like cordless tools...everyone has their preferences for their reasons.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


Doubt I'll ever own an auto set.

Tom


----------



## overanalyze

tjbnwi said:


> Doubt I'll ever own an auto set.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


Me either. I have no desire to finish that much.


----------



## cedarboarder

The prices of that drywall gear is crazy. who knew drywall tools could get so expensive. 
It's like they know it saves 100s of hours and they price it for how much work it can do lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

California air compressors.. 
seeing mixed reviews online figured I'd ask here. 
Are they reliable and are they well built?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

cedarboarder said:


> California air compressors..
> seeing mixed reviews online figured I'd ask here.
> Are they reliable and are they well built?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


We have a baby one we use for trim. Faster recovery time and quieter than the Senco 1010 it replaced.


----------



## Big Johnson

asevereid said:


> I have been having to handle more and more simple electrical work on our renos, so I picked up a couple of tools I thought might help.
> I'm really liking the auto strippers, and for the amount of electrical I do, I'll NEVER wear them out.
> View attachment 482667
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Do those have the mil spec dies? I have a pair with the mil spec dies but I don’t think they’ll work on romex wires. 

The price has really gone up. MAGA! 

https://prowireusa.com/p-2025-ideal-stripmater-tefzel-stripper-26-16-ga.aspx


----------



## asevereid

Big Johnson said:


> Do those have the mil spec dies? I have a pair with the mil spec dies but I don’t think they’ll work on romex wires.
> 
> 
> 
> The price has really gone up. MAGA!
> 
> 
> 
> https://prowireusa.com/p-2025-ideal-stripmater-tefzel-stripper-26-16-ga.aspx


Holy crap, that's pricey...
No, these are just some off the shelf Klein strippers. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

12v exterior power supply 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## WBailey1041

Leo G said:


> The one I use is 3Kw. That's why I said 300 watts is cute.
> 
> It'll be fine for what you are using it for. You could even run a laptop or a small tv on it.
> 
> I use mine for running tools off the back of my truck. Nice never to have to find an outlet.
> 
> 
> :w00t:
> https://youtu.be/syV2LkGpQB0


Cute huh? I had to remove the seat to install the batteries and this 6000 Watt inverter.


----------



## Leo G

Nice. I car run my house in emergency mode with mine. 6kw would be nice but unnecessary on my truck. It's just me, no crew.


----------



## cedarboarder

asevereid said:


> I have been having to handle more and more simple electrical work on our renos, so I picked up a couple of tools I thought might help.
> I'm really liking the auto strippers, and for the amount of electrical I do, I'll NEVER wear them out.
> View attachment 482667
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


It's only simple till something goes wrong haha. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Leo G said:


> 300 watts, that's cute :whistling




Not powerful enough to charge the double 18v batteries. Gonna send back and get a different one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

You have a thick enough cord to the battery? You'll need something that can handle 30 amps with very little voltage drop.

The charger says it draws 90 watts. If you are doing this out of the cigarette lighter it might be too light of a cord.


----------



## WBailey1041

Leo G said:


> You have a thick enough cord to the battery? You'll need something that can handle 30 amps with very little voltage drop.
> 
> The charger says it draws 90 watts. If you are doing this out of the cigarette lighter it might be too light of a cord.


Welding cable


----------



## Donohue Const

bought 8 of these
doing a little testing at home with them
so far I love them!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr

cam clamps ,what brand .look exactly like mine but black .


----------



## Leo G

WBailey1041 said:


> Welding cable


Yep, I have 3 18" lengths (positive/negative/battery switch) of 4/0 welding cable.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Leo G said:


> You have a thick enough cord to the battery? You'll need something that can handle 30 amps with very little voltage drop.
> 
> The charger says it draws 90 watts. If you are doing this out of the cigarette lighter it might be too light of a cord.




Connected just to the cig lighter type of outlet in the back of the van. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

Lettusbee said:


> Ordered this festool LS130 a couple weeks ago and it finally arrived.
> 
> In the interim I discovered surfprep sanders and now wondering if I should've gone that route.
> 
> Sanding complex trim by hand is really getting to be a time suck for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I thought that the flap discs did a good job quickly. We put the flap disk on a drill press, and clamped a block to the table on the drill press to run the trim against.

https://www.flap-wheels.com/
http://www.flap-wheels.com/Articles.asp?ID=142


----------



## Donohue Const

JFM constr said:


> cam clamps ,what brand .look exactly like mine but black .


woodriver miter max

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

B.Johnson said:


> I thought that the flap discs did a good job quickly. We put the flap disk on a drill press, and clamped a block to the table on the drill press to run the trim against.
> 
> https://www.flap-wheels.com/
> http://www.flap-wheels.com/Articles.asp?ID=142


I completely forgot that those exist! I will be ordering some up to give it a try.


----------



## Leo G

NYgutterguy said:


> Connected just to the cig lighter type of outlet in the back of the van.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably not enough juice. As a test coo
nnect it directly to the battery using 2 awg no longer than a few feet.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Leo G said:


> Probably not enough juice. As a test coo
> 
> nnect it directly to the battery using 2 awg no longer than a few feet.




The port is in the back of the van. Prob 10’ from the battery. Could be the problem. How big of an inverter can I use before an additional battery is needed ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

NYgutterguy said:


> The port is in the back of the van. Prob 10’ from the battery. Could be the problem. How big of an inverter can I use before an additional battery is needed ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What is it that you want to power?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Mordekyle said:


> What is it that you want to power?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Double 18v makita battery charger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WBailey1041

NYgutterguy said:


> Have a bunch of them. Guess I could switch with one of the gutter trucks and charge one at a time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/DC18SE

12v charger from Makita. Guaranteed to work if not, you can skip thanking me.


----------



## NYgutterguy

WBailey1041 said:


> https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/DC18SE
> 
> 
> 
> 12v charger from Makita. Guaranteed to work if not, you can skip thanking me.




Thanks. Saw that originally but was hoping to find one that was a double port. Same price as inverter. Guess I’ll return and just buy this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WBailey1041

NYgutterguy said:


> Thanks. Saw that originally but was hoping to find one that was a double port. Same price as inverter. Guess I’ll return and just buy this one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m famous for overthinking simple things as well. KISS. (Keep it simple [STRIKE] sexy [/STRIKE] stupid)


----------



## tkrrox1

Calidecks said:


> I have that planer and it has a brand new spiral cutter in it. I never use it.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




Sell it to me!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Porterfarm

Nice planer. Did the door hinge kit have all the pieces?


----------



## Defenestrate

Porterfarm said:


> Nice planer. Did the door hinge kit have all the pieces?


Yeah, it did, as well as a couple of freebie mortising bits, and a 1/4" template collar. Sadly, it didn't have any of the cool extras like the hinge locating plates, but I supposed I shouldn't complain at that price. I think it might have been used twice...


----------



## EricBrancard

Few tools I've been thinking about this year, was wondering if anyone has some feedback.

One of the compressors that's built into a systainer. Rollair or Cadex.

Sysvac.

A new cordless multi tool like a Fein Supercut or Festool Vecturo.


----------



## Leo G

Well go here for the Fein if you plan on getting it. Everyone else seems to have it in the $600 range.

https://feintools-online.com/71292261090-fein-cordless-multimaster-afmm18qsl.html


----------



## Calidecks

EricBrancard said:


> Few tools I've been thinking about this year, was wondering if anyone has some feedback.
> 
> One of the compressors that's built into a systainer. Rollair or Cadex.
> 
> Sysvac.
> 
> A new cordless multi tool like a Fein Supercut or Festool Vecturo.




I own the Fein 18v SuperCut. It doesn't feel like it's going to jump out of your hand. Absorbs vibration well. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## EricBrancard

Leo G said:


> Well go here for the Fein if you plan on getting it. Everyone else seems to have it in the $600 range.
> 
> https://feintools-online.com/71292261090-fein-cordless-multimaster-afmm18qsl.html


I think they only have the 18V multimaster.


----------



## EricBrancard

Calidecks said:


> I own the Fein 18v SuperCut. It doesn't feel like it's going to jump out of your hand. Absorbs vibration well.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Do you have the M18 one too by any chance?


----------



## Leo G

EricBrancard said:


> I think they only have the 18V multimaster.


There's another?


----------



## EricBrancard

Leo G said:


> There's another?


Supercut


----------



## Tom M

Seems like too much money. I had the corded 250q for about 7 yrs when it quit.

I then went through 3 350s in 6 months. At that point I feared quality is no longer what it was and when it goes again I'll consider a DeWalt. Heard great things about it


----------



## Calidecks

EricBrancard said:


> Do you have the M18 one too by any chance?




No the other one I've owned was the Makita. I gave it away because it wasn't cordless and needed an allen to change the blade.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Lettusbee

I have burned up more multitools than any other kind of tool I've owned. 

When it comes to cordless, 

Dewalt is too buzzy and difficult control. Good tool if you're on a budget though. 

Makita is ergonomically a dud. Thick to grasp. Also died way too early. Within months of purchase.

Milwaukee went through hell and back but eventually lost the magic smoke. If it came with a quick change blade it would be close to number one. Maybe the new ones do. 

My cordless fein multimaster is powerful, smooth, and easy to change the blades on. I only wish I'd have gotten the supercut instead. 

I imagine the festool would be nice as well, but my own experience with their cordless tools has left me bitter, and I will never grace their doorstep again, on the cordless front anyways. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr

Lettusbee said:


> I have burned up more multitools than any other kind of tool I've owned.
> 
> When it comes to cordless,
> 
> Dewalt is too buzzy and difficult control. Good tool if you're on a budget though.
> 
> Makita is ergonomically a dud. Thick to grasp. Also died way too early. Within months of purchase.
> 
> Milwaukee went through hell and back but eventually lost the magic smoke. If it came with a quick change blade it would be close to number one. Maybe the new ones do.
> 
> My cordless fein multimaster is powerful, smooth, and easy to change the blades on. I only wish I'd have gotten the supercut instead.
> 
> I imagine the festool would be nice as well, but my own experience with their cordless tools has left me bitter, and I will never grace their doorstep again, on the cordless front anyways.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


so- which cut the fastest


----------



## EricBrancard

Tom M said:


> Seems like too much money. I had the corded 250q for about 7 yrs when it quit.
> 
> I then went through 3 350s in 6 months. At that point I feared quality is no longer what it was and when it goes again I'll consider a DeWalt. Heard great things about it


They're all too much money. But I'm willing to pay the premium if there is an appreciable difference in performance. I'm at the point where I don't really have any cheap tools left to buy and it's more or less rotating out certain ones for best in class or figuring out ways to get mobilized and demobilized more efficiently.


----------



## EricBrancard

Lettusbee said:


> I have burned up more multitools than any other kind of tool I've owned.
> 
> When it comes to cordless,
> 
> Dewalt is too buzzy and difficult control. Good tool if you're on a budget though.
> 
> Makita is ergonomically a dud. Thick to grasp. Also died way too early. Within months of purchase.
> 
> Milwaukee went through hell and back but eventually lost the magic smoke. If it came with a quick change blade it would be close to number one. Maybe the new ones do.
> 
> My cordless fein multimaster is powerful, smooth, and easy to change the blades on. I only wish I'd have gotten the supercut instead.
> 
> I imagine the festool would be nice as well, but my own experience with their cordless tools has left me bitter, and I will never grace their doorstep again, on the cordless front anyways.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


From everything I've heard, the Festool is a supercut with different plastic.


----------



## Lettusbee

That's what I've heard as well. Including the fact that the accessories are interchangeable. 
Only difference would be if you are already on one battery platform or another. 

I'm just afraid of the festool battery platform because of my own experience, which was likely a fluke. 



EricBrancard said:


> From everything I've heard, the Festool is a supercut with different plastic.


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Defenestrate

For the yellow people out there...

DEWALT DCH293R2 20V Max XR Brushless 1-1/8” L-Shape SDS Plus Rotary Hammer Kit
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M2D3D5P

Currently $342.46. (How do they pick these prices, anyway?) It usually goes for about 600.

I have one of these, and it hits harder than my Makita bulldog-type corded rotary hammer. It's heavier, which helps and hurts. The 6ah batteries are the same size as the flexvolt 6ah without the multiple voltage thing, which means they're kinda bulky for normal tools.

Also at a low price, the 2-9ah flexvolt version, ~$470 ish:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01NAZQUEO


----------



## duburban

Defenestrate said:


> For the yellow people out there...
> 
> DEWALT DCH293R2 20V Max XR Brushless 1-1/8” L-Shape SDS Plus Rotary Hammer Kit
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M2D3D5P
> 
> Currently $342.46. (How do they pick these prices, anyway?) It usually goes for about 600.
> 
> I have one of these, and it hits harder than my Makita bulldog-type corded rotary hammer. It's heavier, which helps and hurts. The 6ah batteries are the same size as the flexvolt 6ah without the multiple voltage thing, which means they're kinda bulky for normal tools.
> 
> Also at a low price, the 2-9ah flexvolt version, ~$470 ish:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01NAZQUEO




Pm me when you see that deal in Milwaukee RED. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META

FYI. I am having a heck of a time with my MAX Super framers. Both have been in for repair a couple times each less than a year's time. 

Its the head valves. 9 spring valve system can't tolerate any amount of sand. We oil the heck out of them. They limp out on firing, push the firing rod out, and then blow air. 

Won't be able to count on these moving forward. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren

Defenestrate said:


> For the yellow people out there...
> 
> DEWALT DCH293R2 20V Max XR Brushless 1-1/8” L-Shape SDS Plus Rotary Hammer Kit
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M2D3D5P
> 
> Currently $342.46. (How do they pick these prices, anyway?) It usually goes for about 600.
> 
> I have one of these, and it hits harder than my Makita bulldog-type corded rotary hammer. It's heavier, which helps and hurts. The 6ah batteries are the same size as the flexvolt 6ah without the multiple voltage thing, which means they're kinda bulky for normal tools.
> 
> Also at a low price, the 2-9ah flexvolt version, ~$470 ish:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01NAZQUEO


Looks like you only get one 9.0 battery with the second one.


----------



## META

MAX Super framer head valve and springs. The tech said most people have trouble with the Max framer in colder weather and this head is the most common issue.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Defenestrate

Warren said:


> Looks like you only get one 9.0 battery with the second one.


Pretty sure the X2 in the model number means 2 batteries. Plus the pic has 2. (The description fields suggest 1 battery on the 6ah model as well.)


----------



## asevereid

Received my Collins clamps in the mail today. Can confirm that the Ulmia style pliers do NOT work with these.

Told my little lady that these were nipple clamps and she was not impressed 














Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

She should have said "For you I assume".
:w00t:


----------



## asevereid

Leo G said:


> She should have said "For you I assume".
> :w00t:


Then I would have said "no, for my other girlfriend...."
There's a good chance I might wake up after that.... 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

After the girlfriend comment you'd be lucky if she used them on your nipples. Think lower.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Got my oliver 103 pattern mill running this weekend and put it to work. 











Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

I blame you people. 

And the coupon and gift card I had









-Rich


----------



## Leo G

You're welcome.

Don't forget about the coat hanger function.


----------



## rblakes1

I'll be working on switching my more frequently used tools and fasteners over to packout boxes from the ridgid boxes I have, those will get repurposed for more specified/ less frequent tasks for now. Sheetrock, painting, e.t.c

-Rich


----------



## Leo G

Since I only have a pickup truck for transportation I stuff my Packouts to the gills. Less trips to the truck only increases profits compared to having to sort a bit while you're inside on the job looking for a tool/item. I pretty much know where everything is for the most part.


----------



## CityDecks

rblakes1 said:


> I blame you people.
> 
> And the coupon and gift card I had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich


Nice 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Maf's 1st day on the job. Had for a week but raining non stop. Scared to death to get it wet. Finally got new load of decking staged under overhang.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Dad gave me the lettering template for Christmas. Finally took it out of the box a couple days ago when I made those pair of benches. You can see the heart template in the background.










What kind of a businessman would I be if I didn't try to put my company name into wood when I have this kind of power :lol:










Was pretty shocked that I had to take off .030" to remove most of the orange paint. It soaked in pretty deep. Wanted black by my can had paint but no pressure.


----------



## Tinstaafl

I have a pantograph setup to do lettering (or whatever) like that. Offends my OCD though, that I haven't come up with a practical way to do good kerning.


----------



## Leo G

I don't like how the T looks. Probably because it's next to an F. Might look better if it was near a letter that had a straight edge like an O or a D.


----------



## rrk

rblakes1 said:


> I blame you people.
> 
> And the coupon and gift card I had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich


Why are those so heavy empty ? How do you get them up the stairs when they are full? Even their tool bags are heavy


----------



## Leo G

Heavy duty comes at a weight cost. You can pull them apart to get them up stairs or if you have a 2nd guy he can grab the bottom hold and help it up the stairs. 

Mine full weighs over 200 lbs I'd guess.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Yep. That's what kerning is all about--really an artistic thing vs mathematical formula. Relatively easy to do on a computer screen before you commit.

No way a general-purpose template can handle that.

At least with wood, it's not so bad if you screw up your first try vs doing it with stonecutting. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

I'm still with a learning curve. Learning how each letter needs to be routed. The N is tricky, I went on the wrong side and had to route out a lot on the bottom to make it look "better".


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I thought all the cool guys now use CNC machines for that now:jester:


----------



## Leo G

The do.


----------



## Unger.const

CityDecks said:


> Maf's 1st day on the job. Had for a week but raining non stop. Scared to death to get it wet. Finally got new load of decking staged under overhang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Well what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## CityDecks

Unger.const said:


> Well what are your thoughts on it?


1st word. Wow.
2nd word. Sick.
3rd word impressive. 


Very compact. Very versatile. Plenty of power. Easy to use. Impressively accurate. DC with bag excellent. You would think it was hooked up to a vac.

I precut 500sf of decking for 5 small decks. 10degree back cut ( bevel) on ends.
Came out to be 120cuts on trex. 1-2 bars left on Battery. Maf uses metabo's batteries that I think fit on all there tools. 
Also made about 15-20 mscl cuts on pt and test cut on decking.
You can easily get through the day with 2 batteries. 
Really impressive lil saw.
Perfect balance. No slipping even on wet decking and lumber. Just measure. Make tick. Drop and cut. You easily slept your pencil mark. It really saves a tremendous amount of time for me especially on this job by not pulling out the sqr to use as a guide. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

CityDecks said:


> 1st word. Wow.
> 2nd word. Sick.
> 3rd word impressive.
> 
> 
> Very compact. Very versatile. Plenty of power. Easy to use. Impressively accurate. DC with bag excellent. You would think it was hooked up to a vac.
> 
> I precut 500sf of decking for 5 small decks. 10degree back cut ( bevel) on ends.
> Came out to be 120cuts on trex. 1-2 bars left on Battery. Maf uses metabo's batteries that I think fit on all there tools.
> Also made about 15-20 mscl cuts on pt and test cut on decking.
> You can easily get through the day with 2 batteries.
> Really impressive lil saw.
> Perfect balance. No slipping even on wet decking and lumber. Just measure. Make tick. Drop and cut. You easily slept your pencil mark. It really saves a tremendous amount of time for me especially on this job by not pulling out the sqr to use as a guide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


How much was it?


----------



## CityDecks

Unger.const said:


> How much was it?


Total package about 1000.us go to timberwolf. You want to get the 2batteries. Hspeed charger. Flex track. Guide rail for ripping all in sys box really nice.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-B

Hilt was having a sale on a few things.

Ending up buying a TE60AVR and getting (3) TE3-C drills for free.
I was wanting to buy a new SDS Max drill for one of the crew trucks anyways. Ended up getting all 4 drills for less then the normal price of the TE60 alone.


----------



## CityDecks

Mike-B said:


> Hilt was having a sale on a few things.
> 
> 
> 
> Ending up buying a TE60AVR and getting (3) TE3-C drills for free.
> 
> I was wanting to buy a new SDS Max drill for one of the crew trucks anyways. Ended up getting all 4 drills for less then the normal price of the TE60 alone.


Hilti came out there worm drive / skilsaw. I went all in hilti. No regrets 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

CityDecks said:


> 1st word. Wow.
> 2nd word. Sick.
> 3rd word impressive.
> 
> 
> Very compact. Very versatile. Plenty of power. Easy to use. Impressively accurate. DC with bag excellent. You would think it was hooked up to a vac.
> 
> I precut 500sf of decking for 5 small decks. 10degree back cut ( bevel) on ends.
> Came out to be 120cuts on trex. 1-2 bars left on Battery. Maf uses metabo's batteries that I think fit on all there tools.
> Also made about 15-20 mscl cuts on pt and test cut on decking.
> You can easily get through the day with 2 batteries.
> Really impressive lil saw.
> Perfect balance. No slipping even on wet decking and lumber. Just measure. Make tick. Drop and cut. You easily slept your pencil mark. It really saves a tremendous amount of time for me especially on this job by not pulling out the sqr to use as a guide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk




I took my bag collector to my local Tailor and had him make a bigger bag. Works great. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## CityDecks

Calidecks said:


> I took my bag collector to my local Tailor and had him make a bigger bag. Works great.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


That's cool. On this I have a nice size are that's fenced off to me. So I just let that chitt fly. I know they sell a larger bag and will get it later. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

CityDecks said:


> That's cool. On this I have a nice size are that's fenced off to me. So I just let that chitt fly. I know they sell a larger bag and will get it later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk




They sell a larger bag? The one that comes with it sucks as in the draw string breaks easily. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## rrk

Leo G said:


> Heavy duty comes at a weight cost. You can pull them apart to get them up stairs or if you have a 2nd guy he can grab the bottom hold and help it up the stairs.
> 
> Mine full weighs over 200 lbs I'd guess.


Thats too heavy for me, I work out of a van so its a bit easier for me since i know where everything is and what ever I need can be brought in
quickly and can fit in my tool bag and a square bucket.


----------



## VinylHanger

My Packouts must be 2-300 pounds as well, if I bring everything. It sucked breaking them apart and stacking them in the truck. Lifting the bottom roller section with all my battery tools was a real bummer after a long day.

I recently started running the trailer to the job again and it makes a world of difference. Just stack and roll up or down the ramp.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Heavy duty comes at a weight cost. You can pull them apart to get them up stairs or if you have a 2nd guy he can grab the bottom hold and help it up the stairs.
> 
> Mine full weighs over 200 lbs I'd guess.





rrk said:


> Thats too heavy for me, I work out of a van so its a bit easier for me since i know where everything is and what ever I need can be brought in
> quickly and can fit in my tool bag and a square bucket.


Powered stair dolly.






Tom


----------



## Leo G

VinylHanger said:


> My Packouts must be 2-300 pounds as well, if I bring everything. It sucked breaking them apart and stacking them in the truck. Lifting the bottom roller section with all my battery tools was a real bummer after a long day.
> 
> I recently started running the trailer to the job again and it makes a world of difference. Just stack and roll up or down the ramp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I had my Fat Max roll out system which I liked better because you unlatch it and push it apart and it exposes the 3 sections. 










But it was 110 lbs and at the end of the day I had to lift it into the truck. I did it one day and got a small tweak in my back and I said that's it. I can't be doing this, I'm gonna hurt myself.

So now I can lift them in a box at a time. The bottom weighs 65ish I guess, but that's pretty easy to lift at the end of the day.


----------



## rrk

tjbnwi said:


> Powered stair dolly.
> 
> https://youtu.be/iKNhuDstVC8
> 
> Tom


Aren’t they a few grand?
I’ll pass


----------



## Tom M

I still use the fatmax.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Don't forget about the coat hanger function.


Did I see somewhere on this site that somebody made a retrofit handle for the Packout? Mine currently sits in the back seat (seat folded up), but it limits how far back the driver’s/passenger’s seat can go back. I have a Tonneau cover on the bed that’s limited to 21” in height and the Packout’s handle is too tall.


----------



## Leo G

I have no problem with the handle limiting the travel of the seat.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Jeeze Leo, you're verging on Blacktopness. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

That pic was from a while back. It's not as bad now.

But it is a one seater.


----------



## JFM constr

Leo G said:


> I have no problem with the handle limiting the travel of the seat.


by the looks of things that passenger seat is not getting use -maybe you ought to just pull it out . be like having a van and a pickup in one .


----------



## Tinstaafl

Mine's worse right now. But I can still fit a passenger in.


----------



## Leo G

I can fit two in there if need be. The truck will fit 6 pretty comfortably unless the guys in the back are linebackers.


----------



## EricBrancard

Just and FYI, Leo, Milwaukee also makes a vacuum :whistling


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> I have no problem with the handle limiting the travel of the seat.


The handle doesn’t limit the seat travel… the boxes themselves do… just like yours. The handle makes it so I can’t put it in the bed… which is where I’d like it.


----------



## Leo G

EricBrancard said:


> Just and FYI, Leo, Milwaukee also makes a vacuum :whistling


I only vacuum when I'm paid for a job.:whistling

And I carry one at all times.


----------



## Lettusbee

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Did I see somewhere on this site that somebody made a retrofit handle for the Packout? Mine currently sits in the back seat (seat folded up), but it limits how far back the driver’s/passenger’s seat can go back. I have a Tonneau cover on the bed that’s limited to 21” in height and the Packout’s handle is too tall.


Kaizeninserts.com











Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

That's it! Thanks


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

New to me Wells Index 745

Pick it up Saturday morning. 










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Berk2

*Taking things to a whole new LEVEL*

My 2nd Stabila purchase.
Man I love these things

48" type R300


----------



## Aaron Berk2

*Bosch GAS18V-3N 18V cordless vacuum*

Got this Bosch early this week, used it quite a bit already.
All I have are 2ah batteries so it pretty much sucks in a bad way right now, but bigger batts are on the way.

I'm disappointed that it doesn't come with a fuzzy brush attachment, got one of those coming in the mail too.

I've used the dewalt cord/cordless vac before, this Bosch cordless vac is WAY better :thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## WalkerTC

We have been fitting out our shop and decided that pick up this guy as well as several others new tools.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Sweet, new tools


----------



## Donohue Const

no new tool yet,but need advice on what "tool" to get.
I bought a new f150 a month ago, thinking about a bed slide system with build in drawers.
found one, "decked" truck bed slides
run about $1200, anyone have one or any suggestions on a bed slide with drawers?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Bought me a guillotine.

But it's just for edgebanding. Virutex RC21E


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

goneelkn said:


> Hope they improved them. Had 4 of them and the circuits board on all failed within about 6-7 months. Same thing with the smaller blue line. They'd go on and off by themselves.


Maybe I shoulda waited a few more months before opening my yap!


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Where does the word "yap" originate from? Silly word. Not sure I've used it 5 times in my life... but just did.


----------



## Mordekyle

Big Johnson said:


> The finished side is on the right. The left side is basically just raw OSB so it wouldn’t look too pretty painted.




LOL.

OIC now. Perspective 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goneelkn

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Maybe I shoulda waited a few more months before opening my yap!


Was a couple years ago, but i felt the same way and bought more. Then all of them started having problems. Will never buy anything Nebo again, they didn't give a dam.
Good Luck!!!!


----------



## mrcat

Golden view said:


> So I only panic bought one thing, but it was on my list for years since I left my last one with my sister.


That's a solid panic buy.

How much does that one weigh? Can one person carry it?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

78lb


----------



## Golden view

mrcat said:


> That's a solid panic buy.
> 
> How much does that one weigh? Can one person carry it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Leo G said:


> 78lb


This is the heavy older one. 131 pounds. Has a larger engine, slightly higher rated continuous output, and a larger fuel tank and is a little quieter than the 78 pound "Handi" version.

2 2000s would be a great way to have even more power, plus some redundancy, but I got a good deal on this so I jumped.

I haven't needed a generator on a job site in the last 6 years, so this is just for semi portable home back up.

I may get a natural gas kit for it.


----------



## Golden view

And man is it quiet. Running my fridges on a 100' 12 ga cord, I basically can't hear it - with the patio door open.


----------



## Leo G

My inverter is quieter :whistling


----------



## Golden view

Leo G said:


> My inverter is quieter :whistling


You do have a nice set up. They each have their advantages.


----------



## mbryan

Leo G said:


> Nice. I got that same deal but you definitely got a better price. My deal was I basically bought 4 batteries and got the saw, charger and bag for free.



Don’t suppose it was online was it. Not able to find either deal online...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

mbryan said:


> Don’t suppose it was online was it. Not able to find either deal online...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I got that deal at my local Lumber yard. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I just got a new table for the 6½" 18volt makita saw. Mine had broken and the thing is a very nice intuitive little table.


----------



## SPG

mbryan said:


> Don’t suppose it was online was it. Not able to find either deal online...


I saw one place in NY was offering online, but I can't recall exactly which one...Ace tool? Maybe? But it wasn't free shipping and one of the yards here had them in stock so I just grabbed one right before we got the corona shutdown order. 
If you are in Haiti, maybe call some yards in Florida and see if they're willing to ship? IDK how that really works since I'm only working in the US.


----------



## SPG

It just occurred to me that this a bunch of lithium batteries which can't be shipped by air. That might throw a wrench in the plan, or at least mean you won't see that saw for a bit while it's sitting on the slow boat to Haiti.


----------



## Leo G

SPG said:


> No photo, but picked up the Makita 7 1/4" rear handle saw, double charger, and 4 of the 5ah batteries for $245 today. Makita is running the promo for $100 off the kit plus two extra batteries. Not all the stores are running with it, but one of our yards was and had a pallet of those kits on sale.


Found it on sale for $10 more than your deal here

https://www.acetool.com/Makita-XSR01PT-18V-X2-7-1-4-in-Circular-Saw-Kit-p/mak-xsr01pt.htm


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

mbryan said:


> Don’t suppose it was online was it. Not able to find either deal online...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Socks pasy monami :blink:


----------



## Leo G

You have a Tsunami warning DWB


----------



## Golden view

Leo G said:


> You have a Tsunami warning DWB


Pretty sure he'd hear the sirens before he reads his news on CT.


----------



## Leo G

Can't hurt.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

No sirens, not even a warning on my phone. It must be a small one.


----------



## Lettusbee

Even so, shouldn't you be getting the surf board ready?


Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No sirens, not even a warning on my phone. It must be a small one.


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Okay, I just read the warning on my phone. The warning has been canceled 27 min ago.


----------



## TimNJ

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Where does the word "yap" originate from? Silly word. Not sure I've used it 5 times in my life... but just did.


You must not be married then.


----------



## SPG

Leo G said:


> Found it on sale for $10 more than your deal here
> 
> https://www.acetool.com/Makita-XSR01PT-18V-X2-7-1-4-in-Circular-Saw-Kit-p/mak-xsr01pt.htm


Yep, that's the one I saw the other day. I would've pulled the trigger on that one except it was going to be $45 ground shipping to me.


----------



## mbryan

SPG said:


> It just occurred to me that this a bunch of lithium batteries which can't be shipped by air. That might throw a wrench in the plan, or at least mean you won't see that saw for a bit while it's sitting on the slow boat to Haiti.



Haha, a slow boat. Then customs. I’d never see it... We return later, hopefully May but will see. Right now all travel in or out is suspended so that will obviously have to be lifted...

Thanks, I found it on Makita’s website and will contact someone tomorrow and see if they honor it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Made a few small purchases lately..here's my latest. This is a used G40 gun in decent shape. These are $700+ new. Bought from a guy who upgraded for $250. I tore it all apart and it's in good shape inside.


----------



## META

Just a used Pace 8.5'x24' with 7k# payload with torsion axles trailer in decent condition.

It's a little bigger than I need, but I'll likely build a small break room/office upfront with tools in back. Gotta have that hot coffee, microwave, and grill on site!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

META said:


> Just a used Pace 8.5'x24' with 7k# payload with torsion axles trailer in decent condition.
> 
> It's a little bigger than I need, but I'll likely build a small break room/office upfront with tools in back. Gotta have that hot coffee, microwave, and grill on site!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Might as well put heat in it , I did on mine:thumbsup:
Nice trailer


----------



## Aaron Berk2

Nothing really to "write home about" :whistling but for a $12 mechanical pencil I figured it qualifies as a tool.

I've been using bic mechanicals for ever, when they run out of led I toss em. there's always a at least 10 within arms reach.
I do get frustrated with them always craping out during use though.

This new one is pretty snazzy, I'll see if it will last in the tool belt.


----------



## Aaron Berk2

Snagged a new hand tool box on my way home today.
I had been keeping all this junk in a bucket with one of those apron pocket things. 

Since I'm not a plumber I figured I'd ditch the bucket.
I'm mostly dedicated to the Tstaks, but these tough boxes are good for the bigger junk.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Picked up a new M18 saw as my 6-1/2 kicked the bucket. 

Was in a pinch so I only got the brushless not the fuel brushless as it was out of stock. 

Still a big improvement over my 6years old 6-1/2 Fuel. 

Stock blade was crap though. Lost 5teeth almost first cut of 3/4 ply


----------



## Aaron Berk2

cedarboarder said:


> what size is that tank?





Stunt Carpenter said:


> Picked up a new M18 saw as my 6-1/2 kicked the bucket.
> 
> Was in a pinch so I only got the brushless not the fuel brushless as it was out of stock.
> 
> Still a big improvement over my 6years old 6-1/2 Fuel.
> 
> Stock blade was crap though. Lost 5teeth almost first cut of 3/4 ply



5 teeth on the 1st cut??

Cool saw though. 
Milwaukee has allot of nice stuff, I wish I had gone red and not Makita


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Aaron Berk2 said:


> 5 teeth on the 1st cut??
> 
> Cool saw though.
> Milwaukee has allot of nice stuff, I wish I had gone red and not Makita


You can keep your chinese stuff and I'll keep my Japanese stuff:thumbsup:
My saws come with a vary nice Tenryu blade on them.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Aaron Berk2 said:


> 5 teeth on the 1st cut??
> 
> Cool saw though.
> Milwaukee has allot of nice stuff, I wish I had gone red and not Makita



Yep. I didn’t inspect it before I put it on so it might had just been a faulty blade from day one. I never expect much out the the free blades


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Yep. I didn’t inspect it before I put it on so it might had just been a faulty blade from day one. I never expect much out the the free blades


What makes you think the blade is free, nothing is free!:blink:
Chit blade is chit blade... The blade that came on my new saw I've been using long time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Aaron Berk2

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What makes you think the blade is free, nothing is free!:blink:
> Chit blade is chit blade... The blade that came on my new saw I've been using long time.:thumbsup:


What saw is that?

I believe good tool manufacturers should put the best blades possible on their stuff.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Aaron Berk2 said:


> What saw is that?
> 
> I believe good tool manufacturers should put the best blades possible on their stuff.


It was the Makita 5 7/8" 18volt metal cutting saw. Man it's cut a lot of CFS and still going strong. A blade on a new saw is like tires on a new car. With out you can't do anything.


----------



## Golden view

It is a sad, sad day. I just turned all of 39 and bought myself this birthday present.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Is that a clear blow-up doll?


----------



## duburban

overanalyze said:


> Made a few small purchases lately..here's my latest. This is a used G40 gun in decent shape. These are $700+ new. Bought from a guy who upgraded for $250. I tore it all apart and it's in good shape inside.



I was just on eBay for those 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Is that a clear blow-up doll?


He's working on getting that pretty colored bra off of it.....

tom


----------



## tjbnwi

duburban said:


> I was just on eBay for those
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it matters, I'm not a big fan of C.A.T. guns incase you run across one. If you can find a Kremlin Xcite, it is probably the best "common" AAA gun on the market. The SATAjet 3000K is probably the best AAA gun in the world.

Tom


----------



## Golden view

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Is that a clear blow-up doll?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Can't tell if you're joking. Put on your bifocals and look closer.


----------



## Lettusbee

Looks like a pair of safety glasses with a magnifier in the lower portion?
But,I kinda see boobs in a rainbow bikini top as well.


Golden view said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Can't tell if you're joking. Put on your bifocals and look closer.


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

Lettusbee said:


> Looks like a pair of safety glasses with a magnifier in the lower portion?
> But,I kinda see boobs in a rainbow bikini top as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I see boobs too, now in enhanced clarity. Though wearing these is kind of a buzz kill for the mood.


----------



## overanalyze

duburban said:


> I was just on eBay for those
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's where this one came from. Tom (tjbnwi) looked at it for me to make sure it did indeed seem like it was in good shape. He is always super helpful!!


----------



## VinylHanger

I was on the wagon for a while.

Fell off today. Free battery was the kicker.










Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

My bookkeeper , my sister , told I can't be buying anymore tools for now. LOL So I try to stay away from this page.


----------



## Windycity

VinylHanger said:


> I was on the wagon for a while.
> 
> Fell off today. Free battery was the kicker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk



Stupid batteries will get you every time

A tool could be half off and im not interested but throw a free battery in there and its on

LOL



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Yep. My other thought was the new packout radio. No battery. Lol.

Also not as useful, but more fun.

For 299 with battery, I figured the drill was a no brainer.

The 8 ah battery is an odd one though. It's a wierd shape. Same as the others, but oddly different.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

VinylHanger said:


> Yep. My other thought was the new packout radio. No battery. Lol.
> 
> Also not as useful, but more fun.
> 
> For 299 with battery, I figured the drill was a no brainer.
> 
> The 8 ah battery is an odd one though. It's a wierd shape. Same as the others, but oddly different.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk



You got one of the high output batteries. Different cells than the standard M18 Batteries we are used to.

https://toolguyd.com/milwaukee-m18-cp3-xc8-cordless-power-tool-batteries/


----------



## Aaron Berk2

I'm not a big demolition guy, but I run anchors into brick and block all the time.
My Makita drill with hammer mode was starting to drive me nuts.

Used this new toy for the 1st time yesterday
If the Bosch had a belt hook it would be perfect for the small jobs I'll be using it for.

Overall I think I'll be pleased. :thumbsup:


----------



## Windycity

Aaron Berk2 said:


> I'm not a big demolition guy, but I run anchors into brick and block all the time.
> 
> My Makita drill with hammer mode was starting to drive me nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> Used this new toy for the 1st time yesterday
> 
> If the Bosch had a belt hook it would be perfect for the small jobs I'll be using it for.
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I think I'll be pleased. :thumbsup:




Once you use an SDS you will never touch a “hammer drill” again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Aaron Berk2 said:


> I'm not a big demolition guy, but I run anchors into brick and block all the time.
> My Makita drill with hammer mode was starting to drive me nuts.
> 
> Used this new toy for the 1st time yesterday
> If the Bosch had a belt hook it would be perfect for the small jobs I'll be using it for.
> 
> Overall I think I'll be pleased. :thumbsup:


I love that tool. Does it have the 6.3ah batteries?


----------



## Randy Bush

Not new , but how many of you guys still have one of these? doing some demo work one of my houses and dug it out today.


----------



## META

Randy Bush said:


> Not new , but how many of you guys still have one of these? doing some demo work one of my houses and dug it out today.


I never got one but frequently used it with Gramps as a kid.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Berk2

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I love that tool. Does it have the 6.3ah batteries?



No, but I have an 8ah battery for it.
You have the nicer brushless model with 3 mode selector. :clap:

I didn't want to drop that much cash


----------



## Aaron Berk2

Randy Bush said:


> Not new , but how many of you guys still have one of these? doing some demo work one of my houses and dug it out today.


I have one, its a darn handy tool :thumbsup:


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Does this count as a tool?


----------



## META

rblakes1 said:


> Fancy new drywall gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich


That just looks like a nightmare! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjaw

Suppose to be a incredibly smooth screw gun.


----------



## tjbnwi

META said:


> That just looks like a nightmare!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It's not. 

Tom


----------



## META

Drywall is involved.... ;-)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

rblakes1 said:


> Fancy new drywall gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich


Nice


----------



## Big Johnson

META said:


> Drywall is involved.... ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hanging drywall!

I’ve always said drywall hangers are the best bargain in home building.


----------



## rblakes1

Played with it a little today in both set ups, I'm not disappointed

-Rich


----------



## Big Johnson

rblakes1 said:


> Played with it a little today in both set ups, I'm not disappointed
> 
> -Rich


How easy is it to make the screws go in straight? The dewalt is cumbersome for sure. I think it’s the way the tip is shaped.


----------



## tjbnwi

Big Johnson said:


> How easy is it to make the screws go in straight? The dewalt is cumbersome for sure. I think it’s the way the tip is shaped.


If I can make it work, anyone can...

Drives and feeds the screws smoothly (and straight). The auto mode is a plus.

Tom


----------



## rblakes1

Big Johnson said:


> How easy is it to make the screws go in straight? The dewalt is cumbersome for sure. I think it’s the way the tip is shaped.


I only ran about 20 screws through it, I think the only one off kilter was the one by the floor 

-Rich


----------



## Lettusbee

Didn't really hacr6a need for these, but I have a soft spot for old radial arm saws. And they needed a good home. 

Now to save up for a unipoint.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjaw

I picked up about $600 worth of drywall tools last 2 days including some snazzy tapetech pants,


----------



## asevereid

Pics or it never happened. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Lettusbee said:


> Didn't really hacr6a need for these, but I have a soft spot for old radial arm saws. And they needed a good home.
> 
> Now to save up for a unipoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Is that really a De Walt? Never saw it spelled that way. I've got a Montgomery Ward unit with about a dozen cuts total on it. It could be all yours!


----------



## Lettusbee

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Is that really a De Walt? Never saw it spelled that way. I've got a Montgomery Ward unit with about a dozen cuts total on it. It could be all yours!


That's a DeWalt from when it was actually just Dewalt. Before AMF bought them out in 1949. 

Near as I can tell this saw dates to 46 or 47. 

If I'm ever in the south of Denver area I'll look you up and you can sneak the Monkey Ward saw in the truck when I'm not looking:laughing:


----------



## rblakes1

With 2 extra batteries at home depot right now









-Rich


----------



## asevereid

rblakes1 said:


> With 2 extra batteries at home depot right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich


Is that the kit, plus two batteries (4 total), or just the bare tool with two included batteries? 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Looks like it comes with charger and 4 batteries. 


https://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-...nd-Miter-Saw-with-Laser-Kit-XSL06PT/302255047


----------



## Mjaw

It won't load???


----------



## rblakes1

asevereid said:


> Is that the kit, plus two batteries (4 total), or just the bare tool with two included batteries?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


4 total batteries with charger for around $540 after tax

-Rich


----------



## Lettusbee

Cheap and not very big chinese sonic cleaner









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Is it the 6 liter?


----------



## Lettusbee

3 Liter. 
It'll do for now.


Leo G said:


> Is it the 6 liter?


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Ya, that is a small one. If a spray gun can fit into it it'd be fine by me. The Cabelas one I have I believe is about 2 gallon.


----------



## Lettusbee

What do you use to clean a spray gun ? I accidentally ruined a spray gun once using too harsh a chemical. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Water based line cleaner mixed with water. 30% line cleaner and 70% water. I think it's MCLs GLP-10 or something like that. Bring the temp up to about 140º and let it soak for a while. The paint and primer is still pretty resistant to coming off, but after about 2 hours it does with a little brush work. Comes out sparkly new.


----------



## hdavis

Got tired of the old bernzomatic torch, so I bought a BLUEFIRE HZ-8388B. Hose torch propane/MAPP. Bought a hose adapter for a 20lb propane tank, so now I have 8 ft of hose to work with. Works well so far, I'll be seeing what I can do with it over the next couple days


----------



## JFM constr

asevereid said:


> Gonna try these out on my cordless saw.
> I was cutting stringers a couple weeks back and was really not enjoying my thin kerf blade and started looking locally for a full kerf 7-1/4 " blade.
> Couldn't find one, so I ordered two of these.
> Because of the cost I won't be using them for demo, but I'm hoping they'll be great for day to day cutting.
> View attachment 485907
> View attachment 485909
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


How did these work out .I suspect the saws used up battery's and cut seriously slow .
Might also try a different brand of blades .I am back to Irwin . Bailed on some read ones .Just wouldn't cut a straight line under load .Bought cheap brand from amazon and they just do not cut . May coincedence but the 2 bosch blades i have gotten were junk .one warped and one just wouldn't cut .
Try Irwin .Brands quality changes so sometimes you just need to switch and try another


----------



## asevereid

JFM constr said:


> How did these work out .I suspect the saws used up battery's and cut seriously slow .
> 
> Might also try a different brand of blades .I am back to Irwin . Bailed on some read ones .Just wouldn't cut a straight line under load .Bought cheap brand from amazon and they just do not cut . May coincedence but the 2 bosch blades i have gotten were junk .one warped and one just wouldn't cut .
> 
> Try Irwin .Brands quality changes so sometimes you just need to switch and try another


Only started using them yesterday for a small amount of cutting.
No noticeable difference in power, but the cuts were great.
I'll have a better idea by the end of the week. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## WBailey1041

Looks like I get to continue hand banging 2 x 6 sub facia. My paslode framer went missing months ago and the dumbest thing I ever did was decide to wait for this freaking Milwaukee fuel nail gun.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Picked up this deal yesterday to replace the cheap gas trimmer I was gifted when I bought my house 5years ago 










Really impressed with both. Was able to trim my yard and blow off the sidewalks with 2 bars of the 8.0 battery.


----------



## tgeb

I picked up a new floor jack today! 

This is a 4 ton rated, the old one was 3 ton, so it should have 1/3 more killing power when it decides to fail. 

For some reason the old jack decided to start working again...I don't trust either one of them, they kinda look like cousins. 










Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Been nice knowing you. :whistling


----------



## rrk

Does it come with a padded handle?


----------



## tgeb

rrk said:


> Does it come with a padded handle?


Funny you asked, the part that might impact the vehicle bumper has a pad on it, the part that might smack me in the head is not padded. 

The pipe handle is of lighter gauge material, so that could be nice. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Makita 26v weed eater, boschv12v router and bosch 12v planer









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Picked up this deal yesterday to replace the cheap gas trimmer I was gifted when I bought my house 5years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really impressed with both. Was able to trim my yard and blow off the sidewalks with 2 bars of the 8.0 battery.


Was looking at that weed eater while back but then got my gas one working good again, so maybe next year.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Randy Bush said:


> Was looking at that weed eater while back but then got my gas one working good again, so maybe next year.



I think they have the free blower deal every year.


----------



## tgeb

I have the M18 kit that has the blower and the pole saw attachment, ordered the string trimmer attachment last week.


----------



## Windycity

tgeb said:


> the part that might impact the vehicle bumper has a pad on it, the part that might smack me in the head is not padded.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


At least it wont scratch the paint.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

asevereid said:


> H-2B
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Had one of them once, got so feed up with it jamming pitch it the dumpster right from the roof. 

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Randy Bush said:


> Had one of them once, got so feed up with it jamming pitch it the dumpster right from the roof.
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk


Given the weight of it, that must have been a satisfying thunk. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## META

asevereid said:


> H-2B
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Pretty sure these fit.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

META said:


> Pretty sure these fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You trying to sell me staples, boss? 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## META

asevereid said:


> You trying to sell me staples, boss?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


That or trying to buy your gun! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

META said:


> That or trying to buy your gun!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Well chit, I already gave away my purchase price....
But how's $1000 dollars sound? 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## META

asevereid said:


> Well chit, I already gave away my purchase price....
> But how's $1000 dollars sound?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


How about $6 plus shipping, that's a hefty 20% profit! Lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Randy Bush said:


> Have you used the chain saw yet to know how well it works? Thinking about getting one.


Not yet. We have a project coming up where we need to clear some brush. Scrub oak and stuff (nothing big). It'll be a while before we fire it up.

Normally I would have rented something for a one time use.. then I came to the conclusion that I really *"NEED"* these things. :laughing:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> I see you've gone with a red theme.


Took a bit of effort to get the Milwaukee signage off the truck. The Milwaukee rep is probably still wandering around the parking lot wondering "Where the hell did I park?" :laughing:


----------



## Tom M

asevereid said:


> On that vintage note....
> Picked up an older Bostich hammer tacker on a whim today. Can't complain for $5.
> I like the design of it... A bit clunky, but overall a cool piece of hand tool engineering.
> View attachment 486309
> View attachment 486311
> View attachment 486313
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


I still have two in the garage


----------



## Tom M

I stopped using the staple gun because getting the Staples were not nearly as convient as flat top arrow. These have a triangular top if memory serves me right.


----------



## META

I am seriously looking for one of those staplers in good shape. I have that case, probably 100,000 staples. PM me if someone wants to get rid of one.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Construction

Randy Bush said:


> Have you used the chain saw yet to know how well it works? Thinking about getting one.


I've had one for a while and I like it. Haven't used it a bunch, but it cuts great and has plenty of power. I don't need or use a chainsaw very often so it's nice not having to mess with a gasser. Pop in a battery and go! Also picked up the pole saw and weed wacker and have been very happy. The weed wacker is no joke!


----------



## VinylHanger

I've gone to using the Milawaukie 12v stapler for stapling. Almost as fast and no little holes where the stspler hits.



Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Same here. Haven't touched my wacky tracker since I got the 12v stapler. If that thing had a longer magazine option and a little more beans it would be perfect.


VinylHanger said:


> I've gone to using the Milawaukie 12v stapler for stapling. Almost as fast and no little holes where the stspler hits.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

I use an upholstery pneumatic double magazine stapler when installing house wrap, but for sill sealer and small isolated staple needs we use the slap staplers.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Stripped a 36" tannewitz BS. 
Give it a little love, going for solid B on the paint job/cosmetic.










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb

Jeeze, I had an old pick up truck that had brakes like that. 

How do you stop that thing? Is there a lever or pedal to push? 

Hell of a big rebuild, let us see the finished product. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

tgeb said:


> Jeeze, I had an old pick up truck that had brakes like that.
> 
> How do you stop that thing? Is there a lever or pedal to push?
> 
> Hell of a big rebuild, let us see the finished product.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


The master cylinder is activated by a coil when you turn the machine off. It draws in a linkage that pushes the plunger on the master cylinder which is hard lined to both drum brake assembly's. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb

I understand... pretty cool system. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

tgeb said:


> I understand... pretty cool system.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Cutting edge for 1973. Lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Well went and got the saw, $269 so will see how it works. Saw only will use the 12ah battery from my table saw for it.









Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk


----------



## META

9'8" galvanized model, 5% discount and free shipping to the jobsite. Should have had one a long time ago. The boys will be happy.









Just added a 15' model of this as well.


----------



## Tom M

Thats a nice way of working


----------



## Warren

META said:


> 9'8" galvanized model, 5% discount and free shipping to the jobsite. Should have had one a long time ago. The boys will be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just added a 15' model of this as well.


Very nice!!

I think OSHA expects those to be specific to each manufacturer.


----------



## META

Warren said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think OSHA expects those to be specific to each manufacturer.


Whatcha mean brother? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren

META said:


> Whatcha mean brother?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Each telehandler manufacturer specs out specific attachments for their units. OSHA will not allow "aftermarket" attachments without them being labeled for your particular brand of machine. 

Years ago, I could have cared less. After one close call, and one actual visit from them, I know care a bit more. The stuff we have is definitely non compliant. I try to not leave anything attached to the Lull as much as possible.


----------



## META

Warren said:


> Each telehandler manufacturer specs out specific attachments for their units. OSHA will not allow "aftermarket" attachments without them being labeled for your particular brand of machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago, I could have cared less. After one close call, and one actual visit from them, I know care a bit more. The stuff we have is definitely non compliant. I try to not leave anything attached to the Lull as much as possible.


Both are Haugen attachments. We presently run a CAT telehandler. Not sure yet on their compliance..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## META

New toys. I needed another impact gun, got the kit with drill, and the blower was a free add on. Fine guys, I'll break down and get one...for "free". We have a backpack gas blower on site, but this will be nice for blowing off foundation walls for lines, or roof dust. The backpack is mostly used during the winter to blow out light snow.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

I wish there was an option to buy the Milwaukee framing nailer as a tool only. Might need it soon.


----------



## Leo G

2745-20


----------



## Leo G

https://www.toolnut.com/milwaukee-2745-20-m18-fuel-brushless-30-degree-framing-nailer-tool-only.html


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

META said:


> New toys. I needed another impact gun, got the kit with drill, and the blower was a free add on. Fine guys, I'll break down and get one...for "free". We have a backpack gas blower on site, but this will be nice for blowing off foundation walls for lines, or roof dust. The backpack is mostly used during the winter to blow out light snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I picked up that blower a few weeks back with the string trimmer. It’s a great little blower


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Youngin' said:


> I wish there was an option to buy the Milwaukee framing nailer as a tool only. Might need it soon.



I was looking into that this week. Sound like it isn’t going to be till September. 

A bit pricey at $649 for the kit.


----------



## Youngin'

Leo G said:


> https://www.toolnut.com/milwaukee-2745-20-m18-fuel-brushless-30-degree-framing-nailer-tool-only.html


Unfortunately it's not in Canuckistan yet.


Stunt Carpenter said:


> I was looking into that this week. Sound like it isn’t going to be till September.
> 
> A bit pricey at $649 for the kit.


I've got enough batteries these days I don't need a kit. Maybe someone will part one out on ebay.


----------



## META

I talked to my local rep early this week about the Milwaukee cordless framer. I've been waiting out for it...but IT... isn't what they have now. Basically it's still having troubles, they say. 

He lent me a Hitachi to try out but I am reluctant to get it still.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

META said:


> I talked to my local rep early this week about the Milwaukee cordless framer. I've been waiting out for it...but IT... isn't what they have now. Basically it's still having troubles, they say.
> 
> He lent me a Hitachi to try out but I am reluctant to get it still.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


They've delayed it a few times now. Gotta wonder what's up.


----------



## Lettusbee

Broke down and bought this again. Now maybe I'll find the one I misplaced last year.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Martinez? If you find the first one, I'll send you my address. :laughing:


----------



## Aaron Berk2

Leo G said:


> Funny, the gun looks exactly like my Hitachi 1/4" crown stapler. Same color, same swivel air connector - which I removed.


I was after the hitachi.... now owned by Metabo.

I've been using it on a siding job, works like a champ :thumbsup:


----------



## Aaron Berk2

system one. upload attempt


----------



## Leo G

Aaron Berk2 said:


> I was after the hitachi.... now owned by Metabo.
> 
> I've been using it on a siding job, works like a champ :thumbsup:


https://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-N3804AB3-Narrow-Stapler-½-Inch/dp/B000MLPE7G



> Hitachi Power Tools has renamed to Metabo HPT. Same great tools, with only a new name.


----------



## Aaron Berk2

A few months old, and I'm not sure if I posted this yet....
This compressor from Northern Tool has been AMAZING :thumbsup:

It's a bit heavy, but very portable and quiet, quick recovery and runs a two man crew extremely well :thumbup:


----------



## Big Johnson

Looks just like the CA air one I have.


----------



## Deckhead

Aaron Berk2 said:


> Used system One rack $200!! :thumbup::whistling
> 
> New superdado $250ish :sad:
> 
> Metabo 16g $100 amazon :thumbsup:
> 
> Bosch brushless goodies :whistling not sure.... they were wants not needs :clap:


I got that super dado in 12". It's spendy but I looked at getting a custom dado and it was stupid expensive. I think Everlast wanted like a grand. I did a lot of dado's with that freud and its still fine. I don't do enough to justify 1k on a damn consumable...


----------



## Designed2Fail

Calidecks said:


> Mike.
> _______________


Am stealing this idea. You place a piece of thin cardboard between each blade?


----------



## Calidecks

No I don't but they don't chip from any movement. Been stacking them like that for many years without issue.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Designed2Fail

Calidecks said:


> No I don't but they don't chip from any movement. Been stacking them like that for many years without issue.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I was just asking. Quality blades are not cheap lol. Yet make your life and work a lot better and easier.

Not to pry but you have about $325, give or take sitting in that case.


----------



## Calidecks

If I leave the gum on them from the sharpening company the sun makes it a ***** to get off. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Designed2Fail

Calidecks said:


> If I leave the gum on them from the sharpening company the sun makes it a ***** to get off.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


well one good thing about upstate NY we don't get that hot. I appropriate the advice though :thumbup:


----------



## Leo G

91 in Canastota all weekend. Hot.


----------



## Randy Bush

Got this today, decided to go with the fuel one . 61/2 " one is in the shop for repairs. And a upgrade on my stolen tools. Amazing how spoiled one get with cordless stuff. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Brushless or Fuel is the only way to go.


----------



## D-Construction

Randy Bush said:


> Got this today, decided to go with the fuel one . 61/2 " one is in the shop for repairs. And a upgrade on my stolen tools. Amazing how spoiled one get with cordless stuff. :laughing:


If only the blade was on the other side! I mostly use my fuel 6 1/2" exclusively anymore and keep waiting for them to switch the blade to the other side on the 7 1/4". I don't need the "worm drive" saw, don't do production framing anymore and don't need the weight. Can't remember the last time I broke out the Skil 77mag now that I think about it...


----------



## VinylHanger

I've gone to the rear handle saw almost exclusively.

The only thing I don't like, is it doesn't like the smaller batteries, even for a single cut.

Other than that, it feels like going home again.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

We run two 2731s, and one 2732. The 2732 is a beast and really needs to have the 12amp battery on it. The guys gravitate towards the lighter 31s.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

This seemed as good a place as any to post, the bag from the 10" Makita battery miter saw fits nicely on my track saw. Dust collection is much better than I expected with a bag









-Rich


----------



## D-Construction

What did you use as an adapter?


----------



## rblakes1

Didn't need one. Its very snug, so needs a little muscle getting it together

-Rich


----------



## AustinDB

META said:


> I confess, I had an error in my thinking. This should have been purchased a long time ago. I have changed my ways and now am a better man....and my crew likes me for it.



great for cleaning up a site-love mine. after buying the blower, I picked up the string trimmer and tree trimmer attachment and an additional extension for 'jobs'.


----------



## META

AustinDB said:


> great for cleaning up a site-love mine. after buying the blower, I picked up the string trimmer and tree trimmer attachment and an additional extension for 'jobs'.


I've got a backpack blower I had at home I brought to site, works ok for large snow volume, but this cordless IS fantastic for small stuff and roof clean off while framing. 

I use my other gaser power unit for weed whacking, pole saw attachment and brush cutter. I bet the cordless is nice for quick in and out though. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

AustinDB said:


> great for cleaning up a site-love mine. after buying the blower, I picked up the string trimmer and tree trimmer attachment and an additional extension for 'jobs'.



I agree. I got the package deal with the trimmer, blower, 8.0 battery and fast charger. It’s a great set


----------



## rblakes1

Apparently this is what happens when I don't have a job site to go to for the day...









-Rich


----------



## Randy Bush

These came today. M12 Radio, and Mission Gaiter.









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

The gaiter is awesome in the heat. Wear it like a biker and it keeps you neck and head cool.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

VinylHanger said:


> The gaiter is awesome in the heat. Wear it like a biker and it keeps you neck and head cool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I am not much of a hot head. :laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger

But you'd look cool dressed like a biker.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

META said:


> I confess, I had an error in my thinking. This should have been purchased a long time ago. I have changed my ways and now am a better man....and my crew likes me for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I have the small one as well. I prefer it to the big one most of the time. Especially on roofs. It is a little more accurate when blowing.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tkrrox1

Let’s see how these work????










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Warren

VinylHanger said:


> I have the small one as well. I prefer it to the big one most of the time. Especially on roofs. It is a little more accurate when blowing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Working with another framer on a house, and he has the Dewalt big 60v blower. That thing is a beast. If I had two of those, I could finally build my jetpack. Not sure I wanna go blow $200 bare tool just for a little extra umpff when blowing sawdust, but it is really nice.


----------



## Mordekyle

Warren said:


> Working with another framer on a house, and he has the Dewalt big 60v blower. That thing is a beast. If I had two of those, I could finally build my jetpack. Not sure I wanna go blow $200 bare tool just for a little extra umpff when blowing sawdust, but it is really nice.




Kit was 270ish IIRC when I bought it at HD. I figured I couldn’t go wrong getting a 9 AH battery for about $70.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB

tkrrox1 said:


> Let’s see how these work????


I have the full set-framer, 16, 18 and 21 and they've been good to me. trimmed a 4500sf house with them. the on/off and battery are difficult to use and the pin nailer doesn't have an on or off-it's 'always' on. biggest complaint is the 18 doesn't have a lockout when you're out of nails but the 21 gauge and framer do.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

tkrrox1 said:


> Let’s see how these work????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hitachi/ Metabo should stick to air tools in my opinion

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I use the Hitachi framer and 16ga. and they work as good or better than the others.


----------



## tkrrox1

A&E Exteriors said:


> Hitachi/ Metabo should stick to air tools in my opinion
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk




That’s not what I wanted to hear. I looked at some you tube and it looked like a toss up from Milwaukee and hitachi...the yard I was at said these are selling 5-1 and he hasn’t had anyone come back complaining. We will see...I’m starting a 3 story sided colonial that needs quite a bit of rot repair and the idea of carrying a compressor, cords and hoses up and down scaffold does not sound fun so it was my excuse for these. I was going to buy all 4 but figured to grab these and try out before I get too invested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tkrrox1

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I use the Hitachi framer and 16ga. and they work as good or better than the others.




That’s what I want to hear!!! I was going back and forth between this and Milwaukee and the dude at the yard sold me...that and they were selling 3.0ah batteries for 39.95


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

tkrrox1 said:


> That’s not what I wanted to hear. I looked at some you tube and it looked like a toss up from Milwaukee and hitachi...the yard I was at said these are selling 5-1 and he hasn’t had anyone come back complaining. We will see...I’m starting a 3 story sided colonial that needs quite a bit of rot repair and the idea of carrying a compressor, cords and hoses up and down scaffold does not sound fun so it was my excuse for these. I was going to buy all 4 but figured to grab these and try out before I get too invested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You're gonna love em:thumbsup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I use the Hitachi framer and 16ga. and they work as good or better than the others.


I will only buy Hitachi or Senco air nailers any more...98% of the time it's Hitachi. Makita for cordless and most corded stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I'm just lost on all the newer air nailers and all the safety crap on them.. I'm very blessed to have a few old ones,, NR83 I don't know what I'd do if I couldn't tack something in place with the nail head sticking up. The pic of it hanging with the tico gun has the threaded sleave on it to use the hardened bolt as the flush nailer gauge.:laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

The TSC 55 and the cordless Vecturo are great tools. I prefer the cordless jigsaw to the corded. The cordless roto hammer is really fast. Own 12 CXS drills a T-15 and C-18, can’t kill them.

Oh, and they’re cordless drywall gun is the best I’ve ever used or seen.

I have yet to have a Festool battery fail, the oldest is now 12 years old.

Never used the HKC, have the HK, doesn’t get used much any more.

On the new Mini/Midi shake the filter once in awhile, the bags fills more evenly if you do.

If you need the instructions to calibrate the PG’s let me know, I’ll send you the first draft I wrote (I wrote the instructions for them), it is much more detailed than the released version. We’re working on video instructions.

Tom


----------



## Deckhead

tjbnwi said:


> The TSC 55 and the cordless Vecturo are great tools. I prefer the cordless jigsaw to the corded. The cordless roto hammer is really fast. Own 12 CXS drills a T-15 and C-18, can’t kill them.
> 
> Oh, and they’re cordless drywall gun is the best I’ve ever used or seen.
> 
> I have yet to have a Festool battery fail, the oldest is now 12 years old.
> 
> Never used the HKC, have the HK, doesn’t get used much any more.
> 
> On the new Mini/Midi shake the filter once in awhile, the bags fills more evenly if you do.
> 
> If you need the instructions to calibrate the PG’s let me know, I’ll send you the first draft I wrote (I wrote the instructions for them), it is much more detailed than the released version. We’re working on video instructions.
> 
> Tom


Really looking into the combo deal of the TSC55, Tid, and the cordless jigsaw (PSC?). Pretty good deal for what they normally go for.


----------



## tjbnwi

I can't speak for the impact, the only ones I use are air powered. I've used impacts for so long (55+ years) it's to a point the sound of them irritates me. 

Tom


----------



## VinylHanger

META said:


> FYI, if you didn't know already, the 21 and 30 degree magazines can be swapped out on the same machine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yep. This is a game changer.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

A buddy has the new gen Fuel 18v impact. I don't like it. It spins too fast on 3, and just walks itself out of the screws. 2 is too slow, but doesn't walk out.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

VinylHanger said:


> Yep. This is a game changer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Don't hold me to that yet, I could be wrong..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

VinylHanger said:


> A buddy has the new gen Fuel 18v impact. I don't like it. It spins too fast on 3, and just walks itself out of the screws. 2 is too slow, but doesn't walk out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk



The surge is much smoother I would imagine. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Randy Bush

Calidecks said:


> The surge is much smoother I would imagine.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


It is. Pretty quite too,take a little getting use to. It will flat suck torx screws in.

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

I picked it up. The power difference was slight. Money wasn't a factor. I was surprised that the regular non fuel was stronger BPM. The rep said. .


----------



## shanewreckd

Busy week for me... I bought a Stabila 35712 7' - 12' plate level, regular $450 CAD for $329. And my custom Badger tool belt showed up! Stoked.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

shanewreckd said:


> Busy week for me... I bought a Stabila 35712 7' - 12' plate level, regular $450 CAD for $329. And my custom Badger tool belt showed up! Stoked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


How does that hammer with the rubber grip work with the hammer sleeve? Will it go in without too much drag?


----------



## shanewreckd

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> How does that hammer with the rubber grip work with the hammer sleeve? Will it go in without too much drag?


It was waiting for me after I finished work Friday, and all last night it was tight. Not an easy in, but not a terrible out. I have the older TBii with the better rubber compound and the sleeker shape, so that might help me too. I rolled up my air shim and threw that in the sleeve overnight and it's already an improvement. Hoping it's stretched out by Monday.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Waited for this one:


----------



## VinylHanger

Neat.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

Picked up this little guy to try out doing the demo on my basement ceiling.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Youngin' said:


> Picked up this little guy to try out doing the demo on my basement ceiling.



I’ve been looking at that one but wasn’t sure if it would work well or not. Did you get the kit with the dust hood?

Waiting for the review


----------



## Youngin'

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I’ve been looking at that one but wasn’t sure if it would work well or not. Waiting for the review


I'll post it up after I try it. KMS price matched Mississauga Hardware at $144, regular $169.


----------



## D-Construction

I've been using the Makita drywall saw for a little over a year now for all my drywall cutting and demo and I really like it. Very little dust, nice clean cut. Best tool I never knew existed!

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-...db&gclid=CO2M_cLyn-sCFdCDfgodbqcAHA&gclsrc=ds


----------



## avenge

D-Construction said:


> I've been using the Makita drywall saw for a little over a year now for all my drywall cutting and demo and I really like it. Very little dust, nice clean cut. Best tool I never knew existed!
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-...db&gclid=CO2M_cLyn-sCFdCDfgodbqcAHA&gclsrc=ds


Yep great tool but just like a multi tool the blades are overpriced.


----------



## tkrrox1

avenge said:


> Yep great tool but just like a multi tool the blades are overpriced.




They got you by the short hairs on Fien tool blades




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## D-Construction

avenge said:


> Yep great tool but just like a multi tool the blades are overpriced.


I agree, but as long as you're not cutting through screws and nails the blades last a good while. Fuel is overpriced here in Cali too, but I still drive a truck....cost of doing business. Blades are cheap compared to all the extra time for cleanup and wear and tear on my shoulder from a hand held drywall saw. Been looking to find cheaper blades for it, but no luck yet. I buy my multi tool blades in bulk on Amazon and pay a small fraction of the cost compared to the stores.


----------



## Calidecks

The multi-tool is such a valuable tool the blade cost is small potatoes in the scheme of things.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Big Johnson

Calidecks said:


> The multi-tool is such a valuable tool the blade cost is small potatoes in the scheme of things.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I think they’re talking about the new drywall cutting tool.


MT blades are cheap on Amazon but the spot welds give out on them, sometimes while the teeth are still sharp as new.


----------



## Randy Bush

I buy my MT blades from a local place, Windsor Plywood, and turn my used blades back in for credit on new ones.









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## META

If we don't need a clean cut without slight burn, we've found the thicker steel cutting teeth last a good while on lumber. A touch slower cut, but little nail concern either.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Construction

Ive been buying these off of Amazon for quite some time now and find they last as long, if not longer, than the ones from the stores. And at just over $1 a piece I don't care if I trash em. 



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M09GWK8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


No more $15 blades that only last a few cuts for me. These things really do last well.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

I just bought a 24 pack. Thanks for the link!


----------



## META

Lol, me too.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk

I have had good luck with the harbor freight blades but these are much cheaper. Local lumber yard has some for $21 for 1
1 nail and it’s done


----------



## avenge

D-Construction said:


> I agree, but as long as you're not cutting through screws and nails the blades last a good while. Fuel is overpriced here in Cali too, but I still drive a truck....cost of doing business. Blades are cheap compared to all the extra time for cleanup and wear and tear on my shoulder from a hand held drywall saw. Been looking to find cheaper blades for it, but no luck yet. I buy my multi tool blades in bulk on Amazon and pay a small fraction of the cost compared to the stores.


Sure but all that has nothing to do with the blades being overpriced, I purchase what I need price isn't a deciding factor. Never in my life have I price shopped for gas.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

avenge said:


> Sure but all that has nothing to do with the blades being overpriced, I purchase what I need price isn't a deciding factor. Never in my life have I price shopped for gas.


I never use to but, gas buddy has saved me 1000s of dollars, especially with how much the price of diesel seems to vary. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Construction

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I just bought a 24 pack. Thanks for the link!


Lets hear your thoughts after using them. I've been happy, especially for the price. I swear they last longer than the expensive ones. I may be wrong, but doesn't matter at that cost though.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

D-Construction said:


> Ive been buying these off of Amazon for quite some time now and find they last as long, if not longer, than the ones from the stores. And at just over $1 a piece I don't care if I trash em.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M09GWK8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> No more $15 blades that only last a few cuts for me. These things really do last well.


I've been using them for a while too and money well spent.


----------



## Calidecks

Too bad they don't come in Starlock. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## AustinDB

I buy the Integra bi-metal blades in bulk, they're descent for the money. Amazon didn't have the 50 pack last time I checked but a seller on ebay did.


----------



## Windycity

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I never use to but, gas buddy has saved me 1000s of dollars, especially with how much the price of diesel seems to vary.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



Yea i use e85 in my 2500hd and its crazy the differences in price. I dont go out of my way for fuel but i will see which station is cheaper on my route 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

Packout vacuum to add to the wish list.










Gonna be an expensive year.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Youngin' said:


> Packout vacuum to add to the wish list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be an expensive year.


I use my 18volt vac a lot:thumbsup:


----------



## shanewreckd

Couple little adds tonight for the belt. I'm finding going back to residential I don't always have hand drive nails, so the awl will hopefully help me with snapping layout. And the little blow gun will just be nice and small to carry around.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

I have been carrying that blow gun for years. It's very handy!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## tjbnwi

Youngin' said:


> Does everyone clamp their track down for cuts or just tricky/important ones. The last time I used a track saw a few years ago it seems to stay on its own pretty good.


I have the new guys use the Geckos when first learning to cut pre-finished plywood. The surface is slick enough where side thurst will move the rail slightly. Once you get used to pushing straight forward, the clamps should not be necessary.

By the way, I have to change the grip strips on our daily rails about every 18 months.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Youngin' said:


> Does everyone clamp their track down for cuts or just tricky/important ones. The last time I used a track saw a few years ago it seems to stay on its own pretty good.





Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I almost never clamp my track down.


I almost always clamp mine down. Lately I've been using it on prefinished plywood and that stuff is slippery.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> I almost always clamp mine down. Lately I've been using it on prefinished plywood and that stuff is slippery.


Do you ever use the hand that isn't pushing the saw to hold the track in place,, that's what I've done with good results.


----------



## Youngin'

I've seen foam on osb and I'm tempted to make a couple cutting surfaces in 2'x8' that I could put together and would be easy to lug around in the truck to site.

This should probably be all the tool buying I make for the rest of the year.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo,

If you have the Festool style tracks get a pair of these:

https://www.festoolproducts.com/acc...kRCM444NliD5Q5wN94PBeFMtzRPJE8DgaAqx_EALw_wcB

Remove the screws and nuts that hold them to the track. The time saved is well worth the cost. Each one of my cutting tables has a pair hanging on it. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Youngin' said:


> I've seen foam on osb and I'm tempted to make a couple cutting surfaces in 2'x8' that I could put together and would be easy to lug around in the truck to site.
> 
> This should probably be all the tool buying I make for the rest of the year.


That's going to be a sad Christmas:sad:


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> Leo,
> 
> If you have the Festool style tracks get a pair of these:
> 
> https://www.festoolproducts.com/acc...kRCM444NliD5Q5wN94PBeFMtzRPJE8DgaAqx_EALw_wcB
> 
> Remove the screws and nuts that hold them to the track. The time saved is well worth the cost. Each one of my cutting tables has a pair hanging on it.
> 
> Tom


Interesting. But I could make something like that for $30. Couple of cheap single suction cups.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Youngin' said:


> I've seen foam on osb and I'm tempted to make a couple cutting surfaces in 2'x8' that I could put together and would be easy to lug around in the truck to site.
> 
> This should probably be all the tool buying I make for the rest of the year.


I know,, there's a lot to buy with the track saw. All I have are clamps I never use.


----------



## Youngin'

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I know,, there's a lot to buy with the track saw. All I have are clamps I never use.


It is a lot but one thing I appreciate is being able to come here and figure out what works for other people and for what application. It helps to make the right purchases the first time without having to experiment through trial and error and spend more getting the right tool after the fact.


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> Do you know what kit you used to attach the tracks together? I'll have to look at grabbing another 55" track. That's really good to know.



Once you have Mafell tracks you never go back. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Just to demonstrate that there are many ways to skin a cat... I have my helper hold the track on slippery material! :whistling

We also use foam to cut on. We have several different sizes from 2' x 4' to 2' x 2'. Transports easily in smaller pieces.


----------



## rrk

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Just to demonstrate that there are many ways to skin a cat... I have my helper hold the track on slippery material! :whistling
> 
> We also use foam to cut on. We have several different sizes from 2' x 4' to 2' x 2'. Transports easily in smaller pieces.


I do the same, I have 2' x 4' blocks of 1" foam. Easier to store and transport.

Leo - let us know how you would attach the cups to the tracks


----------



## Leo G

I have 4 of these









The body is aluminum and where the handle meets the cup there is a flat section. Drill a hole and use a pc of angle aluminum to hold the track down. Similar to what Festool has.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

The last few posts reminded me I need to replace our foam. The last few cuts we made on it were Dura Rock. All the dust and pebbles that embedded in it scratched the chit out of a couple of finish pieces.


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> The last few posts reminded me I need to replace our foam. The last few cuts we made on it were Dura Rock. All the dust and pebbles that embedded in it scratched the chit out of a couple of finish pieces.


Ooooopppsss (that sucks)

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

tjbnwi said:


> Ooooopppsss (that sucks)
> 
> Tom


Yeah... I had to fire him because of it. Couldn't figure out how to 

*TURN THE DAMN THINGS OVER!*

:laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Yeah... I had to fire him because of it. Couldn't figure out how to
> 
> *TURN THE DAMN THINGS OVER!*
> 
> :laughing:


The guy who cut the Dura Rock should have labeled that side, fire his a$$.

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

tjbnwi said:


> The guy who cut the Dura Rock should have labeled that side, fire his a$$.
> 
> Tom


That would have rendered their positions useless. :laughing:


----------



## META

Lol, you guys and your track saws. Mine fits in my pouch and the blue chalk is super cheep....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## asgoodasdead

I always bring lunch. its cheap and easy. I have the soft husky lunchbox and after 3 years its still like new. before that I was going through lunchboxes yearly or less


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

asgoodasdead said:


> I always bring lunch. its cheap and easy. I have the soft husky lunchbox and after 3 years its still like new. before that I was going through lunchboxes yearly or less



I do too. Takes much less time out of the day too. Best leftover is steak. Buy a steak to big for my wife to eat just so I can take the rest for lunch the next day.


----------



## JFM constr

yeah get the organizing .constantly working on mine also .upgraded a few tools in the last month which throws everything off again .


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

asgoodasdead said:


> I always bring lunch. its cheap and easy. I have the soft husky lunchbox and after 3 years its still like new. before that I was going through lunchboxes yearly or less





Stunt Carpenter said:


> I do too. Takes much less time out of the day too. Best leftover is steak. Buy a steak to big for my wife to eat just so I can take the rest for lunch the next day.


I bring lunch too. Fast and easy:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

We always bring a lunch. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## rrk

I think it depends on where you work, since it's so densely populated here I dont have to go far to find a great place to eat. Rare that I have to go more than a mile.


----------



## Leo G

Wife makes me a sandwich every morning. I have a Coleman hard cooler that will hold 6 cans, icepack, sandwich and some snacks. Usually peanut butter crackers and a Little Debbie snack. Usually have a jar of mixed nuts at the shop. Have a MW and a small fridge there too.

Grinder/pizza place across the way and a few burger and chicken joints about 1 mile away. Almost always bring lunch, except when me and Sno go to Hooters.


----------



## Lettusbee

Yep. Where I work its about 20 miles to closest restaurant, and about 40 miles to closest restaurant I actually want to eat at.


rrk said:


> I think it depends on where you work, since it's so densely populated here I dont have to go far to find a great place to eat. Rare that I have to go more than a mile.


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

I pack 95% of the time. Costs a heckuva lot less, and I don't waste break time driving. Gotta admit, the pizza/sub place two doors down from the current job has broken my rule a couple of times, but as good as their food is, I'm just not into spending that much daily on lunch.


----------



## META

I am with Leo, a 6 back of beer is a lot cheeper than on draft at the bar. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Not exactly what I said but hey.... When in Rome.


----------



## VinylHanger

We have a local place thst was in the WSJ as a top 10 burger joint. It is thst good. 

15 bucks a burger and fries and I would eat it every day. I do quite often when working in town. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

VinylHanger said:


> We have a local place thst was in the WSJ as a top 10 burger joint. It is thst good.
> 
> 15 bucks a burger and fries and I would eat it every day. I do quite often when working in town.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk




Whodat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

VinylHanger said:


> We have a local place thst was in the WSJ as a top 10 burger joint. It is thst good.
> 
> 15 bucks a burger and fries and I would eat it every day. I do quite often when working in town.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Wow a 15$$ burger, I thought that was only out here. I hope it's good.:thumbsup:


----------



## VinylHanger

Its awesome. Bonanza Burger.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Funny, we used to get their plain burgers when we were kids. It was like 10 burgers for $2.90.

I just had a couple about three weekends ago when I was down there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Now it's like 5 burgers for 12 bucks.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Look what was sitting in front of my house when come home for lunch.









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Hopefully not like that.


----------



## Randy Bush

Leo G said:


> Hopefully not like that.


No that is after taking them out of the boxes.  

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

shanewreckd said:


> Yeah I use a Tove bar whenever I can. I was setting Siemens and Peri form panels at the time, no wood handles on crew survived long. Just never got another wood until now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk



Back in the day I used the Craftsman wooden handles, which were basically a Vaughn hammer. They were also returnable with a lifetime warranty. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Weitekamp

Tom M said:


> I used to do a lot of siding work and I would use the rubber end of the hammer to spread aluminum flares/bends. My hammer use now is more for persuasion now less for daily nail driving though.


Not to be a hammer snob. but damn HD now sells Stiletto?


----------



## asgoodasdead

Weitekamp said:


> Not to be a hammer snob. but damn HD now sells Stiletto?


they have for at least 6 years


----------



## Big Johnson

$1 each


----------



## Lettusbee

Weitekamp said:


> Not to be a hammer snob. but damn HD now sells Stiletto?


If you want to be a real hammer snob, you have to discard your stilletos. 
Stilletto was purchased by the Milwaukee/Ridgid/Ryobi people several years ago.

The guy behind Stilleto hammers, waited until his non compete clause expired, and started up Martinez tools. 

https://martineztools.com/

You need to get on board with Martinez tools, or else you're not cool.


----------



## asgoodasdead

Lettusbee said:


> If you want to be a real hammer snob, you have to discard your stilletos.
> 
> Stilletto was purchased by the Milwaukee/Ridgid/Ryobi people several years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> The guy behind Stilleto hammers, waited until his non compete clause expired, and started up Martinez tools.
> 
> 
> 
> https://martineztools.com/
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get on board with Martinez tools, or else you're not cool.


I'd way rather not be cool and keep my $250 lol


----------



## META

They're both good hammers

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Weitekamp said:


> Not to be a hammer snob. but damn HD now sells Stiletto?


Stiletto is now owned by a chinese company and is a chinese tool.:chinese:


----------



## Calidecks

I dig my Martinez hammer. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

In a week, another 100k pounds of new to me equipment is showing up, too bad I have to go to Iowa and the Mississippi to load trucks. 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

If Martinez was still capable of making his wood handle hammer, I would have bought that one. I still ultimately would like an M1 but there are other things I want more. Like a Makita rear handle.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## SPG

shanewreckd said:


> I've always wanted a wood handle hammer, something about them feel right. So now that I'm out of commercial concrete and doing more residential/light commercial, I pulled the trigger. Price matched it at HD for $110, which is pretty dang good, plus that 2 pack of Diablo blades is just the best value I think.


That's a nice hammer. I've been swinging that same one since an injury forced me to stop using the oversized framing hammers a few years ago. Still hits like a bigger hammer but I don't need a bottle of ibuprofen at the end of the day.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Nahhh,,, it hits like a 14oz. hammer:thumbsup:


----------



## Youngin'

Finally got the track saw in the mail. Got my saw table all set up and am getting ahead on some home projects for today.


----------



## JoeStanton

Youngin' said:


> Finally got the track saw in the mail. Got my saw table all set up and am getting ahead on some home projects for today.


Very nice! Your next purchase should be a festool vac. It took me a while to get over the price, but they are well worth the money. Quiet, phenomenal suction, built in vac switch and the hose is quilted out of unicorns as far as I can tell.


----------



## Leo G

Fein is nice too. Same features and a lot cheaper. They make them much more square now so it's easier to store things on them.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

JoeStanton said:


> Very nice! Your next purchase should be a festool vac. It took me a while to get over the price, but they are well worth the money. Quiet, phenomenal suction, built in vac switch and the hose is quilted out of unicorns as far as I can tell.


I think he's a young guy that doesn't have money to burn,, his setup will do just fine:thumbsup:


----------



## Youngin'

JoeStanton said:


> Very nice! Your next purchase should be a festool vac. It took me a while to get over the price, but they are well worth the money. Quiet, phenomenal suction, built in vac switch and the hose is quilted out of unicorns as far as I can tell.


A festool system would be very nice but it is quite low on the wishlist. Bought a couple big ticket items and numerous small tools this year so I think I'm tapped out for a while. :laughing:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I think he's a young guy that doesn't have money to burn,, his setup will do just fine:thumbsup:


I call BS! He's an old guy with millions. 

Looks like he has you fooled! :laughing:


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Leo G said:


> Fein is nice too. Same features and a lot cheaper. They make them much more square now so it's easier to store things on them.



I have the Fein, much more compact than most of the festools and easier to justify the cost


----------



## Leo G

I have two of them. The 9 gallon and the 6 gallon. I also have 3 Rigid 4 gallon, an Oreck and a Metro for cleaning up out in the field. Plus the dust collector.


----------



## VinylHanger

Love my old Fein. Just don't love the round shape, or the janky hose.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I think he's a young guy that doesn't have money to burn,, his setup will do just fine:thumbsup:


He was young back in 2012, now he’s an old curmudgeon.


----------



## Leo G

New design.


----------



## Calidecks

I've got that one. Has slightly more power than the Festool as well.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Youngin'

Big Johnson said:


> He was young back in 2012, now he’s an old curmudgeon.


I'm going to be 30 in December. I'm married, my friends have kids of their own, I actually have a few marketable skills now. Blows my mind.


----------



## cedarboarder

Just used the fabric bag in the Milwaukee dust extractor and going to use more often for heavy duty dust jobs like texture removal and drywall work. My Vacuum has never been that heavy felt like the bottem was going to fall off. Thing was packed well worth the 7 bucks.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Youngin' said:


> I'm going to be 30 in December. I'm married, my friends have kids of their own, I actually have a few marketable skills now. Blows my mind.


Time for a new screen name, kid. :thumbsup:


----------



## Youngin'

Tinstaafl said:


> Time for a new screen name, kid.


Sounds like great topic for a forum poll. :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Youngin' said:


> Sounds like great topic for a forum poll. :laughing:


You going with "*Lazy Millennial*":whistling


----------



## rblakes1

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> You going with "*Lazy Millennial*":whistling


I thought we were giving that one to Jaws 

-Rich


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

New tool:thumbsup:


----------



## META

Stabila replacement. This old one has given me around 15 years of use. It's time.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Youngin' said:


> I'm going to be 30 in December. I'm married, my friends have kids of their own, I actually have a few marketable skills now. Blows my mind.


Still just a young pup.:laughing: Some day you will get old just like the rest of us. Take care of your body in the meantime so you don't end up broken down like some.


----------



## shanewreckd

META said:


> Stabila replacement. This old one has given me around 15 years of use. It's time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Just got one this summer and I am in love. It's awesome finally having a longer level, super quick for tall wall frames and forms.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

Nothing fancy, just needed some new wood floats. Why buy 1 when you can buy 2? I'll try and keep track of these ones, so when they die I can salvage the handles onto new cedar.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## WBailey1041

Waited all darn summer to find these marked down. Now 3 days of rain so I can’t even play with them.


----------



## Mike-B

WBailey1041 said:


> Waited all darn summer to find these marked down. Now 3 days of rain so I can’t even play with them.


I have the version without interchangeable heads.

If you run it for awhile, the motor gets hots and it automatically shuts itself down to prevent damage. 

Pisses me off to no end. 8ts a common complaint. Hopefully the fixed that in the new version.


----------



## D-Construction

WBailey1041 said:


> Waited all darn summer to find these marked down. Now 3 days of rain so I can’t even play with them.


I have the weed whacker and it's great. Use it for edging the lawn, but it also does great for the major weed eating needs around the property too. Have the pole saw too and it's pretty damn nice! Been wanting to pick up the articulating hedge trimmer for my shade trees and bushes. You should be happy with them.


----------



## Big Johnson

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> New tool:thumbsup:


Get the new 40V battery?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> So are you going to be a door pinner? Just pin the joint and not let the glue setup?


Maybe he has a radio frequency drier....

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

That would work. I've had many door manufacturers ask me to buy their doors and that's the first thing I ask them. Do you pin your doors in a squarer and then just take them out without the glue curing. I haven't had any of them say no. No sale. I tried some doors that were pinned by a local company and the joints cracked the paint soon after. Not only do they pin instead of clamp, they don't put glue in the shoulder, just the tenon. So there is a non glued area that is subject to movement which will crack a painted finish.


----------



## META

I guess if the rails are perfectly cut, it won't over press them out of dimensions. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheel

Leo G said:


> So are you going to be a door pinner? Just pin the joint and not let the glue setup?



Yes & no. Pin em & transfer em to the wall of clamps for drying. I haven't had time to clear it's final resting place & get it assembled. But it was on the same truck.https://www.jamesltaylor.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/79F-12-PC-Hanging-Clamps-1024x768.jpg


----------



## pinwheel

Leo G said:


> That would work. I've had many door manufacturers ask me to buy their doors and that's the first thing I ask them. Do you pin your doors in a squarer and then just take them out without the glue curing. I haven't had any of them say no. No sale. I tried some doors that were pinned by a local company and the joints cracked the paint soon after. Not only do they pin instead of clamp, they don't put glue in the shoulder, just the tenon. So there is a non glued area that is subject to movement which will crack a painted finish.



I also picked up the stile glue spreader. Won't be no starved joints coming out of our shop. I quit having cracked joints once I made sure to get glue on all surfaces & a little squeeze out on the face.


----------



## pinwheel

META said:


> How does it maintain door dimensions...or do you need to account for over cutting panel slots?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I haven't had the chance to use it yet, but the way it looked in the video, you leave the stiles a little proud during assemble & as it clamps, it first pushes the stiles even with the rails then clamps the rails tight & square.


----------



## Leo G

pinwheel said:


> I also picked up the stile glue spreader. Won't be no starved joints coming out of our shop. I quit having cracked joints once I made sure to get glue on all surfaces & a little squeeze out on the face.


I use a little acid brush to spread it out on all surfaces of the tenon and shoulder. Get a little squeeze out.


----------



## Half-fast Eddie

Rescued this cordless variable speed reversible drill from a dark cluttered corner of my sis-in-laws garage. Her hubby owned a furniture repair and upholstery business for many years. I’ll probably never use it, but at least it has a home.


----------



## Half-fast Eddie

Also got this 1965-ish Craftsman 1/3 sheet sander. The plastic jacket on the cord was actual brittle so it had to be replaced. Works fine now. Probably never use this either, but rescued it from going to the dump. Its on the shelf with my 10 other sanders now.


----------



## Half-fast Eddie

Hmm ... no picture on the last post ...
Getting a upload file error ... is there a trick, or limit to the number of pictures?


----------



## Leo G

No trick. The site is broken. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. It'll be transferred soon enough.


----------



## tgeb

Half-fast Eddie said:


> Rescued this cordless variable speed reversible drill from a dark cluttered corner of my sis-in-laws garage. Her hubby owned a furniture repair and upholstery business for many years. I’ll probably never use it, but at least it has a home.


Hey, I've got one of those.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Imagine you wiring a house in with you that......pfft


----------



## pinwheel

Leo G said:


> I use a little acid brush to spread it out on all surfaces of the tenon and shoulder. Get a little squeeze out.


I do too, but shouldn't need to going forward. Here's the glue spreader. Cut your profile on the plastic block & it applies it to both stiles at the same time. https://www.jamesltaylor.com/product/stile-spreader-guile-applicator-160b/
I've spent a bunch of money trying to speed up the process. We've been building about 100 doors a month lately. Truth be told, trying to get it where my wife can do the door glue ups while I'm doing more involved projects.


----------



## Lettusbee

Built a lot of fences and horse shelters with one of those.


Tom M said:


> Imagine you wiring a house in with you that......pfft


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

cedarboarder said:


> Got tired of filling the cup on my cordless Graco so got the Nova 390 PC for the bigger jobs.













You can get a gallon sized cup for that one.

Works great for doors. If spraying a single door, I replace the hose with two whips.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Lettusbee said:


> Built a lot of fences and horse shelters with one of those.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Carpenters are losing the power grip of days past not pounding nails and using power tools

Forearms like Popeye.


----------



## Big Johnson

Tom M said:


> Carpenters are losing the power grip of days past not pounding nails and using power tools
> 
> Forearms like Popeye.


And elbows like Olive Oyl.


----------



## META

Tom M said:


> Carpenters are losing the power grip of days past not pounding nails and using power tools
> 
> 
> 
> Forearms like Popeye.


I don't know, carrying a 10 pound framing gun all day builds some decent arm muscles. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## asgoodasdead

META said:


> I don't know, carrying a 10 pound framing gun all day builds some decent arm muscles.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


and cutting with a wormdrive all day 

Sent from my Titan using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

It's not the same and you know it. Nice try. Lol


----------



## META

Tom M said:


> It's not the same and you know it. Nice try. Lol


It's not, I'd rather use the pneumatic. ;-)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

You can keep your forearm ego, I'll keep my elbow from blowing up. Got a new Max 28° stick just yesterday, under 8lbs  That's less than half the Milwaukee cordless.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Never used Max. Bostitch is so readily available here thats my framer. But good to know it is also a 28 degree gun makes nails useful if I switched. I only frame occasionally. My friend uses a Pasload forever and its nice and light hes got to at least change the nose piece, the teeth are worn out and the placement slips. LVL ......forget about it.....


----------



## META

Max is decent, made in Taiwan now. I have a lemon 21 degree framer I just put into parts as I couldn't keep it operational. 

We over oil, drain compressor of moisture and are particular about sand.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Mordekyle said:


> You can get a gallon sized cup for that one.
> 
> Works great for doors. If spraying a single door, I replace the hose with two whips.


Yeah I seen that accessory.. what are the perks to the hopper style paint intake?


----------



## Mordekyle

It only takes a literal quart to paint a door. Easier to dump in the hopper than try not to knock over a quart can with the siphon feed.

If it loses its prime, it can re-prime a little easier by itself. I sprayed my house with Emerald which has high viscosity and it did it several times as the hopper got low.

Easier to clean up I think.When I get close to done spraying what I need, I dump water in it to chase the paint through the line as I finish spraying.

On jobs where I need it, it may be only a couple hundred square feet. I don’t do whole house paints generally. So I generally don’t have to refill it too often.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkrrox1

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> New tool:thumbsup:




How do you like it??? I was thinking about getting that for coping...the barrel looks easier to hold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tkrrox1

I found this on Facebook market place...it’s tight clean as could be...question, it looks as if it’s been sitting for a long time and I want to disassemble and grease everything. What grease do I need? I’m guessing it’s a thick lithium grease but not sure 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

tkrrox1 said:


> How do you like it??? I was thinking about getting that for coping...the barrel looks easier to hold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Too big and bulky for coping, I'd get the Bosch 12 volt for coping.



tkrrox1 said:


> I found this on Facebook market place...it’s tight clean as could be...question, it looks as if it’s been sitting for a long time and I want to disassemble and grease everything. What grease do I need? I’m guessing it’s a thick lithium grease but not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's the good one!! Great score! Just use it , you'll know when something needs greased.


----------



## tkrrox1

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Too big and bulky for coping, I'd get the Bosch 12 volt for coping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the good one!! Great score! Just use it , you'll know when something needs greased.




I got it for $200. Couldn’t pass it up. I have the old 10” too, this will make a nice daily and the 10” when I set up a station. I’ll look into the Bosch. I’m just trying to keep my cordless setups to brand specific to keep from having so many different batteries and chargers I need to lug around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

tkrrox1 said:


> I’ll look into the Bosch. I’m just trying to keep my cordless setups to brand specific to keep from having so many different batteries and chargers I need to lug around.


 I wish one tool company made all the cordless tools I need too


----------



## tkrrox1

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I wish one tool company made all the cordless tools I need too




I picked up the hitachi cordless nailers and so far really happy with those. Makita 36v Skilsaw is sweet and the drill/impacts have been my go to for a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

tkrrox1 said:


> I picked up the hitachi cordless nailers and so far really happy with those. Makita 36v Skilsaw is sweet and the drill/impacts have been my go to for a long time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


:laughing: I have Hitachi batteries and Makita and 12 volt and 18 volt Ridgid and Bosch:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Too big and bulky for coping, I'd get the Bosch 12 volt for coping.


I think the super GC home builder "*overanalyze*"
uses the bosch 12 volt jiggy and likes it. I cope with a grinder myself.


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I think the super GC home builder "*overanalyze*"
> 
> uses the bosch 12 volt jiggy and likes it. I cope with a grinder myself.


Ha! I don't know about all that...but I do still use the Bosch 12v barrel jiggy with a Collins foot for coping!


----------



## shanewreckd

I gotta curb my tool budget... soon lol.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

shanewreckd said:


> I gotta curb my tool budget... soon lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


You gonna be happy with that:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

I love that saw. It's the most accurate framing saw I've ever used. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## rrk

tkrrox1 said:


> I got it for $200. Couldn’t pass it up. I have the old 10” too, this will make a nice daily and the 10” when I set up a station. I’ll look into the Bosch. I’m just trying to keep my cordless setups to brand specific to keep from having so many different batteries and chargers I need to lug around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 think they were $250 new when they first came out when I bought one. I had 2 stolen, well one, my plumber caught the other guy running down the street with it. Very good saw


----------



## Tom M

Grabbed a vinyl plank cutter courtesy of CT amazon gift card (Thank you)
Was going to get a 10ft rail for the festool or at least the 109 for 8 ft sheets but decided to combine my pic 2 55" for the long length and grabbed a 42". It's mostly for doors and cabinet bottoms.
Also a 10pk of Fein blades. Amazon sent the money order twice. We'll see If I got a bonus or a bill


----------



## rblakes1

Which one of you is going to grab this thing?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

Thanks Makita for the free package. Never really win anything so that was a really cool surprise.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## TurnkeyConst

Stryker1-1 said:


> I bought a bunch of Milwaukee bits and a distance laser measure.
> 
> Didn't get any pics.
> 
> Bought a 2 pack of fastback  and have already lost one ****!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


I bought the single before the double pack...only because I lost the previous knife I was using...found that one when I helped the wife clean up my stuff...still wish I had gotten the double pack haha.


----------



## VinylHanger

Unger gave me one and it got lost somewhere. I really liked that knife.

It'll turn up eventually.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

New tools, from start to finish
















- Rich


----------



## Leo G

Whatcha gonna use the planer for? In shop or on site?


----------



## rblakes1

Mostly in shop, I don't do much on site right now that requires a planer. But it's not so unbearable that I couldn't take it to a job site

Ordered it from depot. Mobile base was free and free delivery, extra set of knives with it too

Sprayer I got thru SW

- Rich


----------



## Leo G

Not sure if I could live with a lunchbox planer. Mine isn't that much bigger (13" vs 15") but it's got a 3HP motor in it and good dust collection.

I'd use it in the field all day though.


----------



## rblakes1

Eventually when my shop isn't a 24x24 garage I'll pick up an industrial one. Right now I need the ability to move it out of the way as needed. 

Ran some pine and maple through it on the high and low speeds, impressed with it so far

- Rich


----------



## Leo G

Enjoy your new tool. It's always fun to have something you haven't had before.


----------



## VinylHanger

Leo G said:


> Enjoy your new tool. It's always fun to have something you haven't had before.


I keep telling my wife that. She doesn't agree.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

VinylHanger said:


> I keep telling my wife that. She doesn't agree.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Is your reply the same when she brings it up? 

- Rich


----------



## Calidecks

Great deal guys. 









Makita 18Vx2 LXT Brushless 7-1/4" Rear-Handle Circular Saw (5.0Ah) Kit Cordless XSR01PT


Makita 18V LXT X2 (36V) Brushless 7 Rear Handle Circular Saw Kit; 5Ah XSR01PT Powered by two LXT batteries; X2 LXT technology delivers more power; speed and run time without the hassles of a cord The BL Brushless Motor eliminates carbon brush




www.ohiopowertool.com














Mike.
*___*


----------



## WBailey1041

Big Orange has stepped up their game. Last years ‘sale’ was weak. Knocked 2 guys off the gift list. Stoked about the batteries, $129 for all three.

Would have got another few but it’s limit 2 per customer and I got the last one. I’ll check back first thing in the morning when they open because it’s been my experience that’s not true.

I hired the kid of the guy that runs the hardware department and he’s known to stash things for me.fingers crossed.


----------



## A.R.A Home Solutions

I just picked up a few nailers for a song. Bought two for practically nothing and got the third for free since it "didn't work". Turns out the o ring wasn't seated correctly. Seated the o ring and it holds air now. I'm still trying to figure out what I'm gonna do with 4 flooring nailers.


----------



## VinylHanger

Hire an octopus.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SPG

Calidecks said:


> Great deal guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makita 18Vx2 LXT Brushless 7-1/4" Rear-Handle Circular Saw (5.0Ah) Kit Cordless XSR01PT
> 
> 
> Makita 18V LXT X2 (36V) Brushless 7 Rear Handle Circular Saw Kit; 5Ah XSR01PT Powered by two LXT batteries; X2 LXT technology delivers more power; speed and run time without the hassles of a cord The BL Brushless Motor eliminates carbon brush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ohiopowertool.com


That deal gets really hot when Makita does their get 2 extra batteries promo. Picked up the saw, charger, 4 batts for $249 back in March before lockdown. The yard had a couple pallets of these saws and they were moving fast.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Fell of the wagon 








It’s only half bad as the bottom one is a gift


----------



## hdavis

Gifts still count.👍


----------



## shanewreckd

Ya'll have been on some good behavior. I bought the Makita DMR114 radio with the subwoofer a week ago, it's awesome. Also just ordered a pair of 6ah Makita batteries on a black Friday deal.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

shanewreckd said:


> Ya'll have been on some good behavior. I bought the Makita DMR114 radio with the subwoofer a week ago, it's awesome. Also just ordered a pair of 6ah Makita batteries on a black Friday deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


Nice tool!! Is that snow???


----------



## Lettusbee

How is the blue tooth range on that? I have the earlier version if the makita radio and the only negative is bluetooth disconnects at about 15ft.


shanewreckd said:


> Ya'll have been on some good behavior. I bought the Makita DMR114 radio with the subwoofer a week ago, it's awesome. Also just ordered a pair of 6ah Makita batteries on a black Friday deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheel

guess I'm gonna have to make a trip out to kansas next week & pick up new to me line boring machine.


----------



## shanewreckd

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Nice tool!! Is that snow???


Yeah snowed about 8" yesterday while we were setting trusses. Love that that radio is water tight

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

Lettusbee said:


> How is the blue tooth range on that? I have the earlier version if the makita radio and the only negative is bluetooth disconnects at about 15ft.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


The range is fantastic, way better than my old Milwaukee radio charger. I got about 100' away (outside with pretty clear line of sight) with my phone in my pocket and the guys said it didn't skip a beat.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

shanewreckd said:


> The range is fantastic, way better than my old Milwaukee radio charger. I got about 100' away (outside with pretty clear line of sight) with my phone in my pocket and the guys said it didn't skip a beat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


Those handles break off easy, I’ve gone through a couple.


----------



## shanewreckd

Big Johnson said:


> Those handles break off easy, I’ve gone through a couple.


Yeah mixed bag on the older models, some guys I've worked with have the original handle, some guys don't have a handle. This handle doubles as the antenna for the radio so I'm wondering if it's a tad beefier. I notice I tend to hook my fingers into the metal front bumpers more than the handle itself for carrying it.

Radio isn't really a tool I abuse, short of that Milwaukee that apparently wasn't a real jobsite radio.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

I want one of these to fit under the tonneau cover on the truck but they aren't cheap. My rolling cart doesn't fit. So convenient though.


----------



## shanewreckd

6ah Makita batteries I ordered Saturday were waiting for me today. Love BC Fasteners, great for western Canada









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Youngin' said:


> I want one of these to fit under the tonneau cover on the truck but they aren't cheap. My rolling cart doesn't fit. So convenient though.


Just get the removable handle. Works just fine.


----------



## tgeb

I have about 50 plus holes to drill in a footing in order to set my formwork. Power source is about 75 away and the cord will be trouble.

So I NEED  this cordless sds plus rotary hammer.

The tapes were 15 bucks. And who doesn't need more measuring tapes?


----------



## Calidecks

I have that hammer it's a great drill. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## tgeb

Calidecks said:


> I have that hammer it's a great drill.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I'm looking forward to giving it a workout. 
I can't count the times that I had to drill one or two anchors or something and spent more time on cord management than actually doing the work.


----------



## shanewreckd

Yeah it is currently one of 2 Milwaukee tools I'm not actively mad at (3 if you count the chalk line I'm quite impressed by). Good unit so far, hope it lasts 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb

I drilled 49 tapcon anchors in this afternoon.

I was definitely pleased with the performance of this drill. I tested it, depending on the rocks hit in the concrete, somewhere between 10 and 16 seconds to go thru a 2x4 and then full depth with a 6" - 3/16" bit.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I got the Bosch,, it rocks!!


----------



## rblakes1

Got some goodies today









- Rich


----------



## overanalyze

Been wanting one of these for awhile. Black friday special!


----------



## rblakes1

overanalyze said:


> Been wanting one of these for awhile. Black friday special!


Thanks for the reminder, I need to grab one of those

- Rich


----------



## mattsk8

Went the Milwaukee Fuel route this weekend. Before that I was using the regular Milwaukee 18v for my drill and impact. They've been great and lasted a long time but both of my batteries have been acting up. The deals HD had were too good to pass up. I picked up the drill and impact set, got a free router with it. Then I got the bigger Fuel Sawzall and got a free 8 amp battery with that. Then I also got the Fuel circular saw and it also came with a 8 amp battery. So I have two 5 amp batteries, and two 8 amp batteries.

Also got the jobsite radio and charger. Decided to retire the Yamaha boombox that I got free at a water damage demo job we did 20 years ago. Was a great sounding radio but it was dying so it was time to retire it.

I love the drill and impacts, violent with power and love the features. The Sawzall is excellent as well. The radio is loud, but it sounds like a speaker in a plastic box. I'll keep it just because it's handy but whether it's worth the money is debatable. Pretty underwhelmed with the circular saw... I'll keep it because I got the $200 battery free with it, and the saw was $250. But I don't anticipate this replacing my corded circular saw at all. Handy for once in a while when power isn't convenient. Another downside to all of them is weight, they're all heavier than my old ones but a lot more battery so it's understandable.

I'd have got the Packout too, they were also hugely on sale. But they were sold out of them . I'll get it soon though because I have to have a place for the circular saw, Sawzall, router, and the extra batteries. Drill & impact came with a case.


----------



## Calidecks

mattsk8 said:


> Went the Milwaukee Fuel route this weekend. Before that I was using the regular Milwaukee 18v for my drill and impact. They've been great and lasted a long time but both of my batteries have been acting up. The deals HD had were too good to pass up. I picked up the drill and impact set, got a free router with it. Then I got the bigger Fuel Sawzall and got a free 8 amp battery with that. Then I also got the Fuel circular saw and it also came with a 8 amp battery. So I have two 5 amp batteries, and two 8 amp batteries.
> 
> Also got the jobsite radio and charger. Decided to retire the Yamaha boombox that I got free at a water damage demo job we did 20 years ago. Was a great sounding radio but it was dying so it was time to retire it.
> 
> I love the drill and impacts, violent with power and love the features. The Sawzall is excellent as well. The radio is loud, but it sounds like a speaker in a plastic box. I'll keep it just because it's handy but whether it's worth the money is debatable. Pretty underwhelmed with the circular saw... I'll keep it because I got the $200 battery free with it, and the saw was $250. But I don't anticipate this replacing my corded circular saw at all. Handy for once in a while when power isn't convenient.
> 
> I'd have got the Packout too, they were also hugely on sale. But they were sold out of them . I'll get it soon though because I have to have a place for the circular saw, Sawzall, router, and the extra batteries. Drill & impact came with a case.


This saw replaces a corded. It's got plenty of power. 











Mike.
*___*


----------



## mattsk8

rblakes1 said:


> Got some goodies today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Let me know how you like the Bora wood racks. I have the Woodriver racks, they're decent but I was going to add some more, maybe I'll switch to those instead. Curious if the Bora ones are better.


----------



## mattsk8

Calidecks said:


> This saw replaces a corded. It's got plenty of power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


They had a worm drive but I didn't get it because it didn't come with the free battery. I cut one green 2x6 with it today and it seemed OK, just felt cheap and didn't have the torque my corded one has. Plus I fricking HATE the stupid safety triggers, I have to push a lever to pull the trigger. That alone might push me to return it.

Just saw that your Makita has a button you have to push to pull the trigger. Good grief, who wants that? Are we all that dumb that we need that crap?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

mattsk8 said:


> Went the Milwaukee Fuel route this weekend. Before that I was using the regular Milwaukee 18v for my drill and impact. They've been great and lasted a long time but both of my batteries have been acting up. The deals HD had were too good to pass up. I picked up the drill and impact set, got a free router with it. Then I got the bigger Fuel Sawzall and got a free 8 amp battery with that. Then I also got the Fuel circular saw and it also came with a 8 amp battery. So I have two 5 amp batteries, and two 8 amp batteries.
> 
> Also got the jobsite radio and charger. Decided to retire the Yamaha boombox that I got free at a water damage demo job we did 20 years ago. Was a great sounding radio but it was dying so it was time to retire it.
> 
> I love the drill and impacts, violent with power and love the features. The Sawzall is excellent as well. The radio is loud, but it sounds like a speaker in a plastic box. I'll keep it just because it's handy but whether it's worth the money is debatable. Pretty underwhelmed with the circular saw... I'll keep it because I got the $200 battery free with it, and the saw was $250. But I don't anticipate this replacing my corded circular saw at all. Handy for once in a while when power isn't convenient. Another downside to all of them is weight, they're all heavier than my old ones but a lot more battery so it's understandable.
> 
> I'd have got the Packout too, they were also hugely on sale. But they were sold out of them . I'll get it soon though because I have to have a place for the circular saw, Sawzall, router, and the extra batteries. Drill & impact came with a case.


I have found the 9.0 High demand battery makes a big difference for the circular saw and scraping the blade it comes with


----------



## mattsk8

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I have found the 9.0 High demand battery makes a big difference for the circular saw and scraping the blade it comes with


Thanks! I used my 5 AH battery because my 8 wasn't charged. I'll try the 8 tomorrow. What blade do you use? Someone told me they use a 40 tooth in their cordless but that seems nuts for cutting lumber.


----------



## griz

mattsk8 said:


> They had a worm drive but I didn't get it because it didn't come with the free battery. I cut one green 2x6 with it today and it seemed OK, just felt cheap and didn't have the torque my corded one has. Plus I fricking HATE the stupid safety triggers, I have to push a lever to pull the trigger. That alone might push me to return it.
> 
> Just saw that your Makita has a button you have to push to pull the trigger. Good grief, who wants that? Are we all that dumb that we need that crap?


Pushing the button prior to the trigger took about 5 seconds to get used to.

Although it is likely considered some sort of safety to the user, seems to me its best most practical use us to keep the saw from turning on accidently...

Like when its in a tool box or being banged around on site.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

mattsk8 said:


> Thanks! I used my 5 AH battery because my 8 wasn't charged. I'll try the 8 tomorrow. What blade do you use? Someone told me they use a 40 tooth in their cordless but that seems nuts for cutting lumber.


Lately some knockoff Diablo I was given to try.
Before that it has always be Diablo for cordless circular saws. I’m on my third they fall off roofs really easy


----------



## Calidecks

When Home Cheapo has Diablo two for the price of one. I usually buy most of the rack. Can be about 500 bucks. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

mattsk8 said:


> Plus I fricking HATE the stupid safety triggers, I have to push a lever to pull the trigger. That alone might push me to return it.
> 
> Just saw that your Makita has a button you have to push to pull the trigger. Good grief, who wants that? Are we all that dumb that we need that crap?


The hell with the trigger for the trigger! I disarm them on my tools.


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The hell with the trigger for the trigger! I disarm them on my tools.
> View attachment 507199


I did the same thing to my Makita rear handle. Shoved a shim in it. I'm wondering if there's a better way by taking it apart. My shim falls out on occasion.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## hdavis

griz said:


> Pushing the button prior to the trigger took about 5 seconds to get used to.
> 
> Although it is likely considered some sort of safety to the user, seems to me its best most practical use us to keep the saw from turning on accidently...
> 
> Like when its in a tool box or being banged around on site.


Ripping a 4X8 sheet lengthwise I can't always stay behind the saw, a lot of times I wind up alongside it. I wind up pushing the button with my thumb, so that makes controlling the saw even worse , I don't actually have a full grip on the saw and I'm doing an awkward cut.

I do it, but I don't like it.


----------



## hdavis

Calidecks said:


> I did the same thing to my Makita rear handle. Shoved a shim in it. I'm wondering if there's a better way by taking it apart. My shim falls out on occasion.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I'm going to try a wrap of tape with a cut out on one side.


----------



## META

Once the safety has been depressed and saw started, I am petty sure one can release it and firm up the grip.

We use Irwin and other blades for framing. 8-9amp is what you need on the 2731s. If you bump up to the 2732, you really want to use a 12 amp battery IMO. 

We frame all day with M18 circs.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

I was underwhelmed with the Milwaukee circ as well when I got it (tool only) until I put the 9ah battery in it, also switched to diablo demo blades

- Rich


----------



## rblakes1

mattsk8 said:


> Let me know how you like the Bora wood racks. I have the Woodriver racks, they're decent but I was going to add some more, maybe I'll switch to those instead. Curious if the Bora ones are better.


Will do, hopefully I'll be able to get them up soon

- Rich


----------



## mattsk8

META said:


> Once the safety has been depressed and saw started, I am petty sure one can release it and firm up the grip.
> 
> We use Irwin and other blades for framing. 8-9amp is what you need on the 2731s. If you bump up to the 2732, you really want to use a 12 amp battery IMO.
> 
> We frame all day with M18 circs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The 2732 is the one I got. I got 8 amp battery free with it, I haven't used that one yet. If the 12 is a beast I'll probably got that route but I'll report back on the 8 after I try it.


----------



## WBailey1041

mattsk8 said:


> The 2732 is the one I got. I got 8 amp battery free with it, I haven't used that one yet. If the 12 is a beast I'll probably got that route but I'll report back on the 8 after I try it.



That battery is 3.35 POUNDS. 
No way am I putting that on a 10 pound saw. Definitely not climbing ladders with it. 








Milwaukee 12 Ah High Output Battery Review


The Milwaukee 12 Ah High Output HD battery clearly has more watt-hours for run-time, but it also offers more current than other M18 packs.




www.protoolreviews.com


----------



## mattsk8

The Packout was sold out at HD. I still want one but figured Id ask you guys first... What storage do you use for your cordless tools?


----------



## Leo G

Cordless tools for the most part get tossed in the big box with the wheels and handle.


----------



## pinwheel

Loaded a rank of flooring on the truck Tuesday morning. Put my 1960s clark back in the barn & looked down to see a trail of chocolate milk oil across the the driveway. 

Had a replacement located before I got to the job. Been wanting to upgrade to a bigger tire machine for a while now because I have to take deliveries down on the gravel rd. This girl will get down there with no problem.


----------



## mattsk8

Picked up the red 18v grease gun, and the smaller 1/2" impact today. The grease gun is going to be awesome, no more holding the hose on whatever I'm greasing while I use the other hand to pump. 

Any of you guys have the 18v caulk gun? If so how's it work when the caulk is cold? Considering this too.


----------



## overanalyze

Ordered another 12 from Jim to add to the stock. They are just excellent quality and function!!


----------



## shanewreckd

Nothing fancy, just cheap consumables. I probably pick up a 2 pack of blades every other time I'm in HD... even though I have 6 or 7 in my box lol. Bought a new tape just because, I've been blowing through them doing all the layout for the crew, almost killed my 3rd one since September.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren

mattsk8 said:


> Picked up the red 18v grease gun, and the smaller 1/2" impact today. The grease gun is going to be awesome, no more holding the hose on whatever I'm greasing while I use the other hand to pump.
> 
> Any of you guys have the 18v caulk gun? If so how's it work when the caulk is cold? Considering this too.


We have the 12v Milwaukee quart gun that we use to glue our subfloor. It is amazing in the cold temps. I would imagine the smaller one would work just as well.


----------



## mattsk8

Diablo vs factory Milwaukee blade in the cordless circular saw... The Diablo is better IN SPADES! Wow, that Milwaukee blade is a super turd, and this saw is awesome! Thanks again everyone, that was a massive improvement.


----------



## WBailey1041

mattsk8 said:


> Diablo vs factory Milwaukee blade in the cordless circular saw... The Diablo is better IN SPADES! Wow, that Milwaukee blade is a super turd, and this saw is awesome! Thanks again everyone, that was a massive improvement.



Still think you need the 12 amp battery?


----------



## Calidecks

I've found the white Milwaukee blades are as good as the Diablo blades. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## mattsk8

WBailey1041 said:


> Still think you need the 12 amp battery?


I do not, the saw is now on par with my Bosch corded saw. I think the 12 amp would make it too heavy, and I actually get good run-time with my 8 amp batteries. Cuts like a hot-knife thru butter 

Pretty surprised that Milwaukee blade was such a piece of trash, cardboard would have honestly been better because at least I'd have known I needed a blade right away.


----------



## mattsk8

Calidecks said:


> I've found the white Milwaukee blades are as good as the Diablo blades.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Whatever that saw came with sure wasn't.


----------



## WBailey1041

https://images.homedepot-static.com/productImages/b45e33a5-d702-4dfa-add1-ed90a404f8d1/svn/milwaukee-circular-saw-blades-48-40-4174-64_1000.jpg



This is the offender.


----------



## Calidecks

mattsk8 said:


> Whatever that saw came with sure wasn't.


I agree. My guess is Diablo probably makes the white Milwaukee blades. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## mattsk8

This is the blade that came with the saw, and I replaced with a 24t Diablo


----------



## VinylHanger

Yep. The silver blades are really bad. I wonder if that is why guys don't like the saw when they get it.

I like the Demo Demon blades.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsk8

VinylHanger said:


> Yep. The silver blades are really bad. I wonder if that is why guys don't like the saw when they get it.
> 
> I like the Demo Demon blades.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Has to be why. I seriously was ready to return the saw. The blade never occurred to me because Milwaukee usually makes decent blades. Kind of surprised, doesn't make sense that they would do that. It isn't a cheap saw and I don't think an extra $9 for a real blade would've changed my mind on the purchase lol. And who knows, maybe I god a bad blade? But with the Diablo its night day, no more "hogging" instead of cutting, and it cuts straight and smooth.


----------



## Randy Bush

Mine had the white blade in it and I thought it cut pretty good and lasted a good while. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

mattsk8 said:


> Has to be why. I seriously was ready to return the saw. The blade never occurred to me because Milwaukee usually makes decent blades. Kind of surprised, doesn't make sense that they would do that. It isn't a cheap saw and I don't think an extra $9 for a real blade would've changed my mind on the purchase lol. And who knows, maybe I god a bad blade? But with the Diablo its night day, no more "hogging" instead of cutting, and it cuts straight and smooth.


Not to mention if they gave you the white blade, it could be used for future sales of blades. Marketing 101.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## shanewreckd

Rare to see the white blades up here. I'd like to try the Makita Max Efficiency black blades, but I know have at least a 6 month supply of Diablo blades stocked up  That BOGO deal is honestly the best

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Those stock Milwaukee blades look like Erwin Marathon blades. Which after the steel blade era (which I remember well) were the cats meow at one time. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## VinylHanger

I used to love the Marathon blades. They were great for just about anything. I used them for framing, ripping and even a ton of aluminum window cutouts. Never failed. They also would last forever.

Then they changed them and they were not nearly as good.


----------



## Tom M

Are we getting to the point where the thin kerf deflection makes a worse cut deflecting than a thicker durable blade


----------



## Leo G

VinylHanger said:


> I used to love the Marathon blades. They were great for just about anything. I used them for framing, ripping and even a ton of aluminum window cutouts. Never failed. They also would last forever.
> 
> Then they changed them and they were not nearly as good.


Must have put "New and Improved" on the package.


----------



## asgoodasdead

Leo G said:


> Must have put "New and Improved" on the package.


it's true. they improved the profit margin 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Tom M said:


> Are we getting to the point where the thin kerf deflection makes a worse cut deflecting than a thicker durable blade


For sure. Try cutting a door bottom with an ultra thin kerf. Even with a straight edge it looks like a drunk did it.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsk8

Today the gutter guy had the Fuel 10" miter saw. I was kind of drooling on it, he said he loves it but I actually don't see a need for me to have that. When I need a miter saw power is usually handy, and by the time you add the stand what are you really saving?


----------



## Lettusbee

mattsk8 said:


> Today the gutter guy had the Fuel 10" miter saw. I was kind of drooling on it, he said he loves it but I actually don't see a need for me to have that. When I need a miter saw power is usually handy, and by the time you add the stand what are you really saving?


For me, 
I usually work in the homeowner's yard or driveway. 
There is usually a long run to the outlet, which may be outside, or in the garage. If it's in the garage, it is usually impossible to access or overloaded with all of the homeowner's junk. Sometimes the easiest outlet to find is on the ceiling for the opener. Then, I have to hope that the GFI isn't too sensitive from previous abuses.

I've been loving the new cordless options we have. I recall a recent window trim job where I had two routers, a sander, a jigsaw, and miter and table saw. All cordless. That would have been a rat's nest of cords that I don't miss having to deal with.


----------



## Leo G

I plug into my truck usually


----------



## Tom M

VinylHanger said:


> For sure. Try cutting a door bottom with an ultra thin kerf. Even with a straight edge it looks like a drunk did it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I have some expensive frued glue line blades I use for cabinet trim only they are thick for this reason. Deflection


----------



## Calidecks

I don't use Battery powered when a tool is stationary. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## shanewreckd

Calidecks said:


> I don't use Battery powered when a tool is stationary.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Same. It's also cheaper for a framing crew to rally on a Ridgid chopsaw vs a cordless one...

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

I picked it up because of the weight savings and for punch out stuff. I like it so much that I am lending my father by dewalt slider to free up some storage space.


----------



## META

Yeah, no way I get the cordless miter for the guys to frame with. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

New toy









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsk8

META said:


> New toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Awesome! I'm curious what you think about it, I'm interested. I have a Stihl Farmboss chainsaw, but that would be simpler for little things if it actually works. I'm going to get the weed whacker and the hedge trimmer for my house this spring.

Picked up the Milwaukee Packout today. Was a great trip to HD, they have a deal where you can get the cart, the crate, and I think one of the smaller toolboxes for $179 if you buy all 3 together. They were out of the crates so the guy upgraded me to the toolbox that was the same size as the crate and gave me the same deal! That was like $290 worth for $179 . I'd post a pic but it's still in my trunk cuz my wife doesn't know yet haha.


----------



## META

mattsk8 said:


> Awesome! I'm curious what you think about it, I'm interested. I have a Stihl Farmboss chainsaw, but that would be simpler for little things if it actually works. I'm going to get the weed whacker and the hedge trimmer for my house this spring.
> 
> Picked up the Milwaukee Packout today. Was a great trip to HD, they have a deal where you can get the cart, the crate, and I think one of the smaller toolboxes for $179 if you buy all 3 together. They were out of the crates so the guy upgraded me to the toolbox that was the same size as the crate and gave me the same deal! That was like $290 worth for $179 . I'd post a pic but it's still in my trunk cuz my wife doesn't know yet haha.


We'll use it for large materials on our framing projects. I'll report back. Probably will throw the 12 amp battery in it. It has a 16" bar and comes with a large chain oil tank up front like typical gasers. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-B

I've had the Milwaukee chainsaw a couple years now. Works pretty good. In no way does it take the place of a good gas saw for all day use. However, its great for smaller jobs.. 

I've got the string trimmer and leaf blower too. The trimmer pisses me off. The motor gets hot and shuts itself down during heavy use. If you've got 20 minutes or less of light trimming, fine. If you've got some thick stuff to tackle. No good.

The leaf blower doesn't have the power of gas. I wouldn't use it to clean up a yard full of leaves. I do use it regularly to clean up after cutting grass to blow clippings, cleaning off the porches, and my favorite is the roof and blowing out the gutters. Lots of trees round here means gutters get cleaned often. The roof is a 5:12 so I can run across with the blower and get it all in a few mins. 

Basically all the outdoor equipment works great for light to medium duty use but definitely not on par with gas engine tools for all day work.


----------



## META

We love the blower for jobsite cleanup. We'll quick blow off tools, sawdust on a work area, or even steep roof decks after cutting rakes, etc. Love it, should have listened to others and gotten one sooner.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

I have the chainsaw, blower, trimmer and hedge trimmer. I also have a small property, so light use. Really happy with all of them. 

The hedge trimmer will get real work out in the spring. We have half a dozen 6’ pampas grass plants and a 10-footer as well. I’ll cut them down in the spring and give an update.


----------



## Leo G

Got a Bosch Colt router for Christmas. This makes #8. 2 more to go to reach my goal.


----------



## shanewreckd

Same, it's awesome out on site. Sawdust, light snow, tools... heck I've even used the trigger lock on low to help blow concrete dust away when grinding down a foundation for floor frame. Should have got one years ago.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Kicks look comfy Mike. What brand?


UGG


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Mine sits on a shelf collecting dust. I have no use for a drill/driver that requires two hands to change direction.


This is for home use. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Railman

Meta, 
Wow! I did not know that it ended up there! I dont even know how that got there! It cetainly explains your post about the honey & all. For a while though I thought you were referring to something you do with your wife!
I did cook that ham yesterday & had to track down directions to cook.


----------



## rrk

it takes a month to get used to the directional switch
That is my most used drill, the magnet on the handle is real handy


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Railman said:


> To add to proper way to hold drill, trigger finger is the middle finger, & index is on side, inline with drill bit.


That’s how I was taught. Less fatigue & more control. Especially head high or overhead

Mike


----------



## Mordekyle

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> That’s how I was taught. Less fatigue & more control. Especially head high or overhead
> 
> Mike


Someone asked why I shook his hand a certain way, with the index finger poking out, clasping with the other three fingers. It was unconscious.

After I thought about it, I realized it was from handling a drill, impact, or firearm, disengaging the index finger. 



Go ahead and check how you shake hands now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> That’s how I was taught. Less fatigue & more control. Especially head high or overhead
> 
> Mike


It's funny those little ergonomic things we have been taught or subconsciously know. Like framing with your thumb, never even knew I did it until I had to start teaching my fresh young apprentices.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## wallmaxx

There’s a Super Charger if you want the fastest charging possible.









M18™ & M12™ Battery Super Charger | Milwaukee Tool


Our M18™ & M12™ Super Charger is fully M18™ and M12™ compatible, with sequential charging for 4X faster battery charge.




milwaukeetool.com


----------



## Randy Bush

I have the rapid one which seems to work well except for my 12ah which takes a little more time.


----------



## mattsk8

I actually seem to get a good run out of my 8ah batteries in my saw, I haven't killed both at the same time yet but maybe I'm just really slow 😜. So I don't see a need for me yet to get a rapid (or a super) charger. The only time I almost ran into 2 dead batteries was cutting 18' stringers with it, I can almost get thru two 18' stringers with one battery, so by the time I got thru the 3rd stringer, one battery was charging while the other was about half.

And I've come full circle, I prefer the cordless Milwaukee circular saw over my Bosch corded now. It cuts smoother, and I love the light in the morning and evening. I never did get the 12ah batteries, I just have 2 of the 8ah, they work great for me. Not sure I want the extra weight of the 12ah, if I do anything it'll be getting one more 8ah battery so I have 3.


----------



## pinwheel

Added a new pony to the stable. Ms261.

Ran it for about half hour this afternoon. That baby is fast & very well balanced. Moving from cut to cut without letting it wind down was very fluid

Got 12 acres if timber stand improvement to do this winter. This saw is gonna be a lot better for that job than my 391 or 034..


----------



## META

mattsk8 said:


> I never did get the 12ah batteries, I just have 2 of the 8ah, they work great for me. Not sure I want the extra weight of the 12ah, if I do anything it'll be getting one more 8ah battery so I have 3.


The 12 amp comes into play if you're cutting stacks of sheet goods, or just long rips. 

Glad you're liking the saw.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

We used the chainsaw on joists today. Worked nice with our 12 amp.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

META said:


> The 12 amp comes into play if you're cutting stacks of sheet goods, or just long rips.
> 
> Glad you're liking the saw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ripping sleepers for flat roofs... 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

META said:


> The 12 amp comes into play if you're cutting stacks of sheet goods, or just long rips.
> 
> Glad you're liking the saw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


On a related note, debating getting a second set of 6ah Makita batteries for my rear handle...

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## bwiab

holy crap! not sure how I missed this 12 step program... er.. a.. thread over the years...











just bought this badboy because I really needed it.. 20 cuts in mild steel... 🤣 🤣 🤣 










picked up this makita planer/joiner
and got this job site table saw for free... except it was covered in rat **** and piss...


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

For FREE? I didn't see the Black Friday sale on that.


----------



## bwiab

Free with a catch... it came with a sweet patina of rat piss n ****... 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## shanewreckd

I will not buy any more tools in 2020... I will not buy any more tools in 2020... I will not buy any more tools in 2020... I will not buy any more tools in 2020...


My eye is twitching

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

Amazon is open until midnight...


----------



## VinylHanger

That would be a game changer. I love the Packouts, but hate deconstructing them just to pull out a saw or a wrench.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Are they available yet?


----------



## Calidecks

Available for pre-order 









Milwaukee 48-22-8443 PACKOUT 3-Drawer Tool Box


Locking Security Bar keeps drawers securely shut 50lbs Weight Capacity Part of the Milwaukee PACKOUT Modular Storage System




www.toolnut.com






Mike.
*___*


----------



## Randy Bush

Seen the new wall mounts to stack the packouts horizontally?

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

I've already broke the lid on my full size organizer... good thing it's just a first aid kit that doesn't leave the truck, has been mounted under my crate that I use for loose storage of nail boxes, and never has had anything dropped on it  I must have the worst luck with Milwaukee or something but it's lost literally all appeal to me.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsk8

VinylHanger said:


> That would be a game changer. I love the Packouts, but hate deconstructing them just to pull out a saw or a wrench.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Agree, that's the biggest part of mine I dislike. I actually just got mine a couple weeks ago and might even return it because of that. I'm the dummy for not realizing this when I bought it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I like the Red color,,


----------



## AustinDB

I'm guessing the only thing holding the drawers closed is the metal bar?


----------



## mattsk8

shanewreckd said:


> I've already broke the lid on my full size organizer... good thing it's just a first aid kit that doesn't leave the truck, has been mounted under my crate that I use for loose storage of nail boxes, and never has had anything dropped on it  I must have the worst luck with Milwaukee or something but it's lost literally all appeal to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


Seriously Shane. I absolute love my cordless Milwaukee tools. I wrote cordless Milwaukee off like 12 years ago, but the Fuel stuff seems to be amazing. Not sure how you have such bad luck with them.

I do agree the Packout could've definitely been engineered better, how they didn't think tearing the thing down to get to the bottom box wouldn't be an issue for people is beyond me. I actually didn't consider that when I bought it, but I also didn't engineer the whole thing either.


----------



## Leo G

That's why I loved the FatMax box. The whole thing slid open to expose everything. Only problem is it got to heavy for me. At 110+ lbs it was a small struggle to get it back into the truck at the end of the day. Tweeked my back slightly doing it one day, not enough to hurt me, but a reminder that my body doesn't like lifting it after a hard day install.

The packout makes it so I can put each box in one at a time. The rolling box is at least 60lbs now. Just lifted the roller and the smaller of the tool carrying boxes into the truck because I was too lazy to separate them and it sucked. Won't be doing that again.


----------



## shanewreckd

mattsk8 said:


> Seriously Shane. I absolute love my cordless Milwaukee tools. I wrote cordless Milwaukee off like 12 years ago, but the Fuel stuff seems to be amazing. Not sure how you have such bad luck with them.
> 
> I do agree the Packout could've definitely been engineered better, how they didn't think tearing the thing down to get to the bottom box wouldn't be an issue for people is beyond me. I actually didn't consider that when I bought it, but I also didn't engineer the whole thing either.


I dunno man, had all Fuel tools and they just let me down. ¼" impact died, had to get shipped 8 hours away for warranty, 6½" saw died and had to get shipped, both my cordless framers are off being recharged already only 4 months in, Sawzall gave up the smoke, ½" drill chuck ended up frozen, "jobsite" radio wasn't water proof... I'm rough on stuff I guess lol. But apparently not rough on my Makita? Or else they just make stuff better 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Anyone notice the Milwaukee 18V 2731 skillsaw is scarce? Grr.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

META said:


> Anyone notice the Milwaukee 18V 2731 skillsaw is scarce? Grr.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Looks like they are discontinuing it! Not cool. The 2732 really needs the 12 amp batteries to be worth a darn when using all day. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

META said:


> Anyone notice the Milwaukee 18V 2731 skillsaw is scarce? Grr.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Of course they did. They put the blade on the wrong side.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

VinylHanger said:


> Of course they did. They put the blade on the wrong side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Well the 2732 that replaced it has the blade on the same side, just heavier and needs a 12amp battery to run best.

I just bought 2 of the 2731s that should get me into their next phase of development. Those will run well decent on the 6-8amp.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheel

Got in some new moulding knives this week. Got a set of rustic bathroom cabinets to build and the only way I could get the texture into the oak beadboard panels, was to make the beadboard myself. So since she's footing the bill for tooling, might as well add a set of moulding knives to our library. 

Upper right corner is new inserts for the s4s moulder heads. Hard to believe that little pile of steel is over $500 bucks.


----------



## AustinDB

both of my 2731's have been sent back multiple times for the bothersome switch issue and they have failed again. haven't bit the bullet yet to get a new one.


----------



## WBailey1041

AustinDB said:


> both of my 2731's have been sent back multiple times for the bothersome switch issue and they have failed again. haven't bit the bullet yet to get a new one.


Same for mine. It really hates hardie dust. Try blowing it out with a compressor next time it acts up.


----------



## META

AustinDB said:


> both of my 2731's have been sent back multiple times for the bothersome switch issue and they have failed again. haven't bit the bullet yet to get a new one.


Ours have run well and hard for couple years now. I did have trigger problems with an impact and drill though. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

Any of you guys use this adapter with track saw rails to run your router? I'm looking for a way to efficiently do long dados. Been building a cabinet out of my garage which is something I don't normally dabble in but it's work and I'm up to learning. I've just been strapping a straight edge down but I feel the track would be nicer and I already have a couple. Also since we're talking about it, any preferred clamps for the rail? Probably need a couple to use the rail with the router.

Also open to other suggestions. Might start building small stuff to sell on the side. People go nuts around here for handmade stuff.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Youngin' said:


> Like a jigsaw with a laser...


Must be warm to be taking that much care clearing snow off a car. 

It’s like a sprint for me to get the truck cleared as quick as possible and get out of the cold.


----------



## Youngin'

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Must be warm to be taking that much care clearing snow off a car.
> 
> It’s like a sprint for me to get the truck cleared as quick as possible and get out of the cold.


-30 with a -40 windchill. You push the snow off your windows just to find a glaze of frost and ice built up.

"Fuuuuuuuuuuuuck" you say as you feverishly scrape them before the frostbite sets in.

As you climb into the truck and put your numb but oddly throbbing fingers on the heater vents you feel nothing but cold. Because you drive a diesel.


----------



## shanewreckd

Youngin' said:


> -30 with a -40 windchill. You push the snow off your windows just to find a glaze of frost and ice built up.
> 
> "Fuuuuuuuuuuuuck" you say as you feverishly scrape them before the frostbite sets in.
> 
> As you climb into the truck and put your numb but oddly throbbing fingers on the heater vents you feel nothing but cold. Because you drive a diesel.


Oh God the honesty 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

That's Nutz!!!!


----------



## Pounder

I'd prefer a laser on a paint brush. Get those cut in lines sharp.


----------



## tjbnwi

I find that the isolating multi tool blades work best and last longest if you run the tool at low speeds and rock the saw.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Leo G said:


> Thi is what I ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscillating Saw Blades 50 PC Multitool Blades Metal Wood Plastic Cutting Saw Blade Fit Dewalt Milwaukee Dremel Chicago Rockwell Fein Bosch Multimaster Makita: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement
> 
> 
> Oscillating Saw Blades 50 PC Multitool Blades Metal Wood Plastic Cutting Saw Blade Fit Dewalt Milwaukee Dremel Chicago Rockwell Fein Bosch Multimaster Makita: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com



Well during the fireplace surround install we used 1 of the blades. It was one of the T shaped wood only blades. Used it in my Milwaukee battery multi tool. 1 blade lasted the whole job. Didn't use it a lot. Cut about 6 Poplar shims, 2 cuts vertically in a 7 1/2" baseboard and a few cuts through 1"x 1 3/8" Poplar stock. No burning and the blade was still going strong.

Snobnd said he's going to order them, so I think he was impressed. At a buck a pc the one we used worked very well. Certainly worth the price.


----------



## VinylHanger

Picked this up. Hopefully it will allow me to keep my bits organized for at least a week or so.










Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

I've been wanting these for a while and finally got around to ordering them. 

I have some insulation issues in my 1962 ranch...

The 54 is in the master shower (exterior wall) and the 47 reading is at the outside corner of the house/ master bedroom. Thermostat was at 66 ast the time























- Rich


----------



## Lettusbee

Is that the flir that works with a cell phone?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Yup, this one just plugs into the charging port using the type c port (android), they have an iPhone one as well. Download their app and you're all set

- Rich


----------



## bwiab

VinylHanger said:


> Picked this up. Hopefully it will allow me to keep my bits organized for at least a week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


 hilarious because it's true for me... although I can't count the times I've had to rebuy **** because I can't keep iltrack of it... 😭


----------



## bwiab

Just retired a 35 y.o. milwaukee sawzall... 15 years of my use and +/- 20 with my F-I-L... picked up this guy on sale at HD... only a handful of cuts with a milwaukee blade, but through old framing nails in seconds... super stoked!


----------



## bwiab

After some worry I made the dumbass mistake of buying a used dust collector without trying it out and finding out when I got it home it didn't power up, I got the ***** running... 👏👏👏 went through the pain of waiting on new capacitors and it turns out it just had a bad switch... 🤷‍♂️ small victories... 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Deckhead

bwiab said:


> After some worry I made the dumbass mistake of buying a used dust collector without trying it out and finding out when I got it home it didn't power up, I got the *** running... 👏👏👏 went through the pain of waiting on new capacitors and it turns out it just had a bad switch... 🤷‍♂️ small victories... 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 508805


Same dust collector I have. It fills up the right side much faster then the left side. It's decent but all these commercial small dust collectors would be much better off using 16" impellers over 14".

I'd love to build my own some time but it ain't happening any time soon.


----------



## Leo G

Then it wouldn't exactly be a small dust collector, now would it?


----------



## shanewreckd

bwiab said:


> Just retired a 35 y.o. milwaukee sawzall... 15 years of my use and +/- 20 with my F-I-L... picked up this guy on sale at HD... only a handful of cuts with a milwaukee blade, but through old framing nails in seconds... super stoked!
> View attachment 508804


Same recip saw I have, that thing is awesome. Much faster and smoother than my work Dewalt, and as fast as but way more refined than my old Milwaukee Fuel.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

These showed up in the mailbox today. Too bad I already did the main 3 sets of stairs I can do at the net zero house. I have 3 more deck stair sets and the set into the garage to do when we can get some concrete down for all the landings. Nice little sugar bribe in the package too lol.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Why the double slot instead of the single slot?


----------



## shanewreckd

Leo G said:


> Why the double slot instead of the single slot?


Don't really know, I'm assuming so you can have a square centered to use either side, or long for hanging down material. I just liked the round profile over the hex. The 3" length is really nice too, get full bearing when laying out lvl valleys.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Here's my goto

















Mike.
*___*


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> Why the double slot instead of the single slot?


They allow you to stay on the edge for thicker material that may be compromised or for thinner to stay truer to the edge.


----------



## shanewreckd

Calidecks said:


> Here's my goto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Those always intrigued me, but then I have to store it. Framing square is always on site with me, stair jigs are usually in the velcro top pocket of my belt, with my LDM.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Pounder

shanewreckd said:


> These showed up in the mailbox today. Too bad I already did the main 3 sets of stairs I can do at the net zero house. I have 3 more deck stair sets and the set into the garage to do when we can get some concrete down for all the landings. Nice little sugar bribe in the package too lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


Where did you find those? I need a set right now.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Pounder said:


> Where did you find those? I need a set right now.


For right now just hot glue a stick to the framing square and you're done!


----------



## Calidecks

shanewreckd said:


> Those always intrigued me, but then I have to store it. Framing square is always on site with me, stair jigs are usually in the velcro top pocket of my belt, with my LDM.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


I keep a dedicated square with that jig always attached. Helps to have a trailer though. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## shanewreckd

Pounder said:


> Where did you find those? I need a set right now.


Company name is right there... but here... Let Me Google That

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

shanewreckd said:


> These showed up in the mailbox today. Too bad I already did the main 3 sets of stairs I can do at the net zero house. I have 3 more deck stair sets and the set into the garage to do when we can get some concrete down for all the landings. Nice little sugar bribe in the package too lol.
> 
> _pics_
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


I've never been happy with other gauges. I'll have to check those out.

Got a sugar bribe with my last set of steel gun targets lol.


----------



## Randy Bush

This showed up tonight. Have some roofs coming up , thought would be better then dragging a cord around.









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Randy Bush said:


> This showed up tonight. Have some roofs coming up , thought would be better then dragging a cord around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


I have that model, it's been helpful. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Randy Bush said:


> This showed up tonight. Have some roofs coming up , thought would be better then dragging a cord around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


I've been wondering how well that works.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

VinylHanger said:


> I've been wondering how well that works.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I suspect pretty good. I would like a single cut one too, but will just have to use my corded for now. 

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB

Youngin' said:


> Because you drive a diesel.


My last Sprinter had an electric booster for the heat-got warm in a few mins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB

Stocked up on clamps 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Auto tightening?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

AustinDB said:


> Stocked up on clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sale someplace??


----------



## rrk

rblakes1 said:


> I've been wanting these for a while and finally got around to ordering them.
> 
> I have some insulation issues in my 1962 ranch...
> 
> The 54 is in the master shower (exterior wall) and the 47 reading is at the outside corner of the house/ master bedroom. Thermostat was at 66 ast the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


I had that Flir, lots of connectivity issues. I only worked when it felt like it, their solution was I needed to buy a new one after one year.


----------



## AustinDB

they are the Automaxx, just stocking up. always been a struggle for putting together a larger face frame using 1 or 2 manual clamps, looking to speed up a job. 

I wish there was a sale..they averaged $35/each.


----------



## madmax718

rrk said:


> I had that Flir, lots of connectivity issues. I only worked when it felt like it, their solution was I needed to buy a new one after one year.


I'd gamble on a new battery. Is it a Flir one? the stock battery constantly dies, thus appears to be a connectivity issue, but its actually a power issue. 
P.s. they don't offer a replacement battery, but you can get one on amazon.


----------



## wallmaxx

I just bought the M18 string trimmer. (Weed whacker). I thought about all my suffering tool-addicted bros and I thought, “what the hell....”

here is the entry code to try and win some Milwaukee stuff that came with the tool. i have resisted checking it...it’s a free chance to whomever enters it first.

good luck. I hope someone wins the motherload.


----------



## Calidecks

They can be ordered from that link I provided. 

Here's a video 







Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Here's the link for the pay page. 






29" FOLDING BURRO HIDE-A-HORSE - PAIR – Burro Brand Online Store







store.nexternal.com






Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

It's showing free shipping to New York. So I'd assume that's everywhere on the mainland. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Calidecks said:


> I've talked to the owner of the business. He started the company in his garage. Now they are in every big box and Lumber yard in Socal. They are based out of San Diego.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


That saw horse , the stacking kind is in our local lowes too.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Calidecks said:


> It's showing free shipping to New York. So I'd assume that's everywhere on the mainland.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Free shipping here too.


----------



## tgeb

I just placed an order...these better not be Balsa Wood, Mike!


----------



## Calidecks

Wait what?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Jonbuild

New HVLP Sprayer








That thing is sweet


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Here's a better video 







Mike.
*___*


----------



## shanewreckd

Those are pretty little ponies Mike. I like my stallions still, JackassSawhorse 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Jonbuild said:


> New HVLP Sprayer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That thing is sweet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Get the PPS system for the Gxpc gun.

Tom


----------



## Jonbuild

tjbnwi said:


> Get the PPS system for the Gxpc gun.
> 
> Tom


Hmm!! interesting! Is that something I can get for this gun, or do I need to get another gun?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

I have it on both of my Gxpc’s, the T-70 and T-75.

I have the first generation PPS system, these are the parts you need for the Gen 2 system. I may change someday but I have cups, liners and lids in stock.

This is the kit for your gun. It will be the large cups, you can get the midi cups and liners separately.









3M PPS 2.0 Large H/O Kit for GXPC, GT-X2 HVLP Spray Guns (#S24 Adapter) — Fuji HVLP Spray Systems - Phelps Refinishing


This 3M PPS 2.0 Large H/O kit for the Fuji Spray GXPC and GT-X2 gravity-feed guns includes everything needed to get started with the convenience of disposable spray cups, to save labor and minimize wasted spray liquid, on medium to large spray jobs. This 3M PPS 2.0 Large H/O kit fits: the Fuji S




www.phelpsrefinishing.com





Tom


----------



## Jonbuild

tjbnwi said:


> I have it on both of my Gxpc’s, the T-70 and T-75.
> 
> I have the first generation PPS system, these are the parts you need for the Gen 2 system. I may change someday but I have cups, liners and lids in stock.
> 
> This is the kit for your gun. It will be the large cups, you can get the midi cups and liners separately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3M PPS 2.0 Large H/O Kit for GXPC, GT-X2 HVLP Spray Guns (#S24 Adapter) — Fuji HVLP Spray Systems - Phelps Refinishing
> 
> 
> This 3M PPS 2.0 Large H/O kit for the Fuji Spray GXPC and GT-X2 gravity-feed guns includes everything needed to get started with the convenience of disposable spray cups, to save labor and minimize wasted spray liquid, on medium to large spray jobs. This 3M PPS 2.0 Large H/O kit fits: the Fuji S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.phelpsrefinishing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


I still have a lot of learning to do  but the one I got here is a serious upgrade from air compressor and the 40.00 China versions ... 

I am however a little confused on what you mean by PPS system, the Gxpc is a different gun than what I have, Correct?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Jonbuild said:


> I still have a lot of learning to do  but the one I got here is a serious upgrade from air compressor and the 40.00 China versions ...
> 
> I am however a little confused on what you mean by PPS system, the Gxpc is a different gun than what I have, Correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


PPS is 3M‘s acronym for "paint preparation system". You remove the factory cup, install the adapter, the cups that accept liners mount to the adapter. This allows you to change colors without having to do a full cleaning.

The model Fuji gun you have is the Gxpc. 

Tom


----------



## bwiab

been buying about one of these per year... they really suck... ba dump... 🤣🤣🤣










two pet peeves... they don't come with an exhaust filter/muffler... and the damn filter is just friction fit. No threaded nut to hold it in place... after a while the filter will randomly fall off and I'll end up with dust everywhere if not paying attention.


----------



## Lettusbee

Cant get the orange flexy hose for that one either.


bwiab said:


> been buying about one of these per year... they really suck... ba dump...
> 
> View attachment 509500
> 
> 
> two pet peeves... they don't come with an exhaust filter/muffler... and the damn filter is just friction fit. No threaded nut to hold it in place... after a while the filter will randomly fall off and I'll end up with dust everywhere if not paying attention.


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pounder

bwiab said:


> been buying about one of these per year... they really suck... ba dump... 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 509500
> 
> 
> two pet peeves... they don't come with an exhaust filter/muffler... and the damn filter is just friction fit. No threaded nut to hold it in place... after a while the filter will randomly fall off and I'll end up with dust everywhere if not paying attention.


Dustless makes the last vacuum you'll ever own.


----------



## Calidecks

So we have a Leica store here locally. I have a none working hammered Disto D5 that I paid 500 bucks for a few years ago. Turns out Leica allows you to trade up. 

So I walked out the door with this Disto X4 with 4x zoom camera for 200 bucks! It retails for $465.00

Cool thing about this awesome piece of engineering is when shooting a distance, if you're holding the laser at the slightest angle it would normally give an inaccurate measurement. But with this one, it automatically calculates the distance from level and corrects the measurement. So it actually gives you two measurements in the screen. The inaccurate one and the corrected one. 


















Leica DISTO X4 - 150 m range - Pointfinder Camera


The Leica DISTO X4 point finder camera allows you to precisely target and measure distant objects in bright sunlight.




shop.leica-geosystems.com






Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

So the top measurement is the actual measurement at the angle I shot it at. The second number is how many degrees I was out of level. The third measurement is the distance the red dot was from level spot at the wall. 

The last number on the bottom is the corrected number if I were to shoot it perfectly level.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Robie

Not bad.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

I found this today on Instagram. I'm going to look into the 3D laser scanning.









Construction Photo and Video Documentation Services | Multivista


Multivista is the world leader in construction photo and video documentation, offering high-quality photo, video, and webcam services worldwide.




www.multivista.com


----------



## META

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I found this today on Instagram. I'm going to look into the 3D laser scanning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction Photo and Video Documentation Services | Multivista
> 
> 
> Multivista is the world leader in construction photo and video documentation, offering high-quality photo, video, and webcam services worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.multivista.com


Let us know.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsk8

Calidecks said:


> So we have a Leica store here locally. I have a none working hammered Disto D5 that I paid 500 bucks for a few years ago. Turns out Leica allows you to trade up.
> 
> So I walked out the door with this Disto X4 with 4x zoom camera for 200 bucks! It retails for $465.00
> 
> Cool thing about this awesome piece of engineering is when shooting a distance, if you're holding the laser at the slightest angle it would normally give an inaccurate measurement. But with this one, it automatically calculates the distance from level and corrects the measurement. So it actually gives you two measurements in the screen. The inaccurate one and the corrected one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leica DISTO X4 - 150 m range - Pointfinder Camera
> 
> 
> The Leica DISTO X4 point finder camera allows you to precisely target and measure distant objects in bright sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.leica-geosystems.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


This is FANTASTIC! I have an older Leica range finder but it won't do under 10 yards, the new version does and isn't that much more than the one I have was. Guess I'll be trading up! Thanks for the tip


----------



## Calidecks

mattsk8 said:


> This is FANTASTIC! I have an older Leica range finder but it won't do under 10 yards, the new version does and isn't that much more than the one I have was. Guess I'll be trading up! Thanks for the tip


It was actually 212.00 but I had cash and the guy didn't have change so he gave it to me for 2 hunert. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Randy Bush

Got this today. My other smaller 1/2 one was just not cutting when drilling larger holes in 2x material. Was going to get the hole hog but figured this would be more usable.









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Milwaukee has a 23g pin nailer. Can be pre-ordered.















Search results for: '2540-2'


Since 1994, the family owned and operated Tool Nut has been developing a loyal following. Our unrivaled customer service, follow up, personalities and competitive pricing are what have helped us stand apart. Call us toll free @ 1-877-TOOLNUT, stop by our 10,000 square foot superstore in...




www.toolnut.com






Mike.
*___*


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Is there an expected release date?


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I found this today on Instagram. I'm going to look into the 3D laser scanning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction Photo and Video Documentation Services | Multivista
> 
> 
> Multivista is the world leader in construction photo and video documentation, offering high-quality photo, video, and webcam services worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.multivista.com


Leica is a owned by the company that makes the Cabinet Vision software we use. I looked into a Disto 3D figureing it would save time and make things go smoother as it imports directly to CV.

At 8K, for the 3D I decieded a tape measure works just fine....

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

tjbnwi said:


> Leica is a owned by the company that makes the Cabinet Vision software we use. I looked into a Disto 3D figureing it would save time and make things go smoother as it imports directly to CV.
> 
> At 8K, for the 3D I decieded a tape measure works just fine....
> 
> Tom


That's what I'm finding too. It looked so good but the price tag is way out there.


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> That's what I'm finding too. It looked so good but the price tag is way out there.


I just got the new iPad Pro with LIDAR, it's pretty cool to use. 

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Ok, I'm interested! What does it do?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Is there an expected release date?


----------



## Leo G

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Ok, I'm interested! What does it do?


It Li's to you. Dar....


----------



## Deckhead

tjbnwi said:


> Leica is a owned by the company that makes the Cabinet Vision software we use. I looked into a Disto 3D figureing it would save time and make things go smoother as it imports directly to CV.
> 
> At 8K, for the 3D I decieded a tape measure works just fine....
> 
> Tom


How do you like Cabinet Vision for parts lists? I need to do something better than what I'm doing now of coming up with the numbers and writing them in my booklet. The problem with sketchup was it didn't have an easy way for a parts list...


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Ok, I'm interested! What does it do?


I'll let you know after I play with it for a while. There are a few apps that allow you to scan a room and measure off the scan. 

Tom


----------



## Youngin'

Bought a high efficiency booger hook. We'll see how well it works on Monday.


----------



## rrk

Deckhead said:


> How do you like Cabinet Vision for parts lists? I need to do something better than what I'm doing now of coming up with the numbers and writing them in my booklet. The problem with sketchup was it didn't have an easy way for a parts list...


There are many ways to do that in sketchup with extensions and making components, lots of videos on how to do it. I think Jay Bates has a few on Youtube


----------



## shanewreckd

Been quiet on the tool front. Today I picked up another Milwaukee chalk line, 6:1 gears plastic body. Needed a new red line. Decent lines, definitely don't hate em.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

I see you broke the bank....


----------



## bwiab

went to the candy store... managed not to buy anything for myself... 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

I picked up a M18 surge this week to replace a damaged Fuel impact. Not sure how I feel about it yet. Definitely a different feel to using it.


----------



## rblakes1

Picked up some stuff for the shop tools

Unpacked it all to find out that the t track clamps don't fit in the t track. That's annoying
















- Rich


----------



## shanewreckd

Leo G said:


> I see you broke the bank....


Oh yeah  I am trying to reel myself back here. I actually also bought some Keen Seattle slip on CSA approved work boots, guess that counts too.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I picked up a M18 surge this week to replace a damaged Fuel impact. Not sure how I feel about it yet. Definitely a different feel to using it.


First time I ever saw one of those used in person I thought the guy was stripping the screw. Turns out they just make odd noises.

I've always wanted one in M12 for finish work.


----------



## Calidecks

We love the surge guns. It's all we use. 




Mike.
*___*


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I love the red color,


----------



## META

Hydraulic VS mechanical. I have a few of the more powerful mechanical versions and one of the hydraulic ones. The hydraulic version is nice when working on more delicate situations, and a lot less noisy. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

Got this electric cart and it's awesome! Have a couple jobs where access is hard to get to by vehicle. Carried 6x8x20 up an incline no problem. Customers were so impressed with it they went and bought one right away.


----------



## Mordekyle

Unger.const said:


> Got this electric cart and it's awesome! Have a couple jobs where access is hard to get to by vehicle. Carried 6x8x20 up an incline no problem. Customers were so impressed with it they went and bought one right away.


3 W’s

Who makes it?
Where did you get it?
Whatsitcost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pounder

Picked up cheap Chinese gas powered wheelbarrow last summer for a project that I ended up subbing out. I was a little bummed out about tossing $3k, until I started the project I'm on now. Saved my ass, my back, and made my crew really happy.
Power Trackbarrow w/ Hydraulic Assist


----------



## pinwheel

Put my new pyro tools to use this week. Thankfully no Oh $hit moments & everything went as planned on our controlled burns.









6


----------



## rrk

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I love the red color,


must stand out like a sore thumb in your van


----------



## goneelkn

pinwheel said:


> Put my new pyro tools to use this week. Thankfully no Oh $hit moments & everything went as planned on our controlled burns.
> 
> 
> View attachment 509801
> 6
> View attachment 509802


How many sheds did you find after the burn???


----------



## pinwheel

goneelkn said:


> How many sheds did you find after the burn???


Just 1


----------



## Unger.const

Mordekyle said:


> 3 W’s
> 
> Who makes it?
> Where did you get it?
> Whatsitcost?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Landworks
Amazon
Paid 700.......but then they went on sale for 550 last week. So they gave me 100 credit
It's the one one with lithium removable batteries.


----------



## Randy Bush

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I picked up a M18 surge this week to replace a damaged Fuel impact. Not sure how I feel about it yet. Definitely a different feel to using it.


That it is.


----------



## hdavis

Farrier's nail pullers


----------



## hdavis

They'll get in where nothing else will.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Not sure how these ended up in the truck


----------



## shanewreckd

Calidecks said:


> Speaking of guns. Anyone have a good cordless strap nailer they can recommend?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Only know of 3, Paslode, Fasco, and Dewalt. Only really seen the Fasco in action, but it looks like the biggest.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## META

shanewreckd said:


> Only know of 3, Paslode, Fasco, and Dewalt. Only really seen the Fasco in action, but it looks like the biggest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


I'll tell you what, I've had one of these without any repairs on my full time framing crew for a couple years. It's multiblow, so just a touch slower but safe. We really like it.

30ish degree paper taped nails.



https://www.amazon.com/Grip-Rite-GR150-Multi-Nailer-2-Inch/dp/B000F9Z038/ref=asc_df_B000F9Z038/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312003160272&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=10245998943755341588&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9017460&hvtargid=pla-521069667019&psc=1



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

shanewreckd said:


> Only know of 3, Paslode, Fasco, and Dewalt. Only really seen the Fasco in action, but it looks like the biggest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


Fasco is a fine looking gun. I wonder if the 30 degree nails will work with it.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Sweet! Fasco Tico nailer. Works with Paslode gas cartridges. 

Right now the only reason we use a compressor is for metal connectors. 








Mike.
*___*


----------



## Mordekyle

Calidecks said:


> Sweet! Fasco Tico nailer. Works with Paslode gas cartridges.
> 
> Right now the only reason we use a compressor is for metal connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Do you not like Simpson screws?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Mordekyle said:


> Do you not like Simpson screws?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have their place. But nails are sufficient for most applications we do.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## shanewreckd

Calidecks said:


> Sweet! Fasco Tico nailer. Works with Paslode gas cartridges.
> 
> Right now the only reason we use a compressor is for metal connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


That's what I was saying...

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

shanewreckd said:


> That's what I was saying...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


Thanks for introducing me to this gun. The price is painful but the sweetness of quality will be there long after the pain of cost will. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## shanewreckd

I might try to talk my boss into one as well, they look awesome. I'm currently more interested in a 2½" PP nailer though

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

shanewreckd said:


> I might try to talk my boss into one as well, they look awesome. I'm currently more interested in a 2½" PP nailer though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


That one shoots up to 2.5" .162


Mike.
*___*


----------



## shanewreckd

Calidecks said:


> That one shoots up to 2.5" .162
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Ooooh maybe I should read specs... Hey boss it's a steal of a deal, 2 for 1 upgrade! Cordless and 2½".

Seriously though, some of these hanger specs are ridiculous, when are they coming out with a 3½" PP nailer?

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Made in Italy. 

What I like about them is the ability to use easily available nails and the Paslode gas works with it. Apparently no proprietary BS. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Those things are nearly $800.00

Fuuuuuggg DAT!


Andy.


----------



## Calidecks

We install a hell of a lot of strap hardware. And it's getting worse year after year. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## TPS BOCO

I'm hoping Makita saws come up on sale soon- been doing the mental gymnastics to justify going cordless on the miter saw and they look sweet. Figured I may as well go for the 7 1/4" rear handle and maybe a router too. If my contract for 1200' of custom design cedar fence is accepted it's game over. 
I had tried to go all Milwaukee with cordless but realized half the stuff sucks- miter saw, multi-tool, etc....


----------



## Youngin'

Picked up a plunge base for the compact Milwaukee router. Don't know when I'll have a chance to use it but I'm looking forward to it.

Got some tajima blades too. Used up my old dewalt blades. We'll see if these are any sharper. Hopefully I'm smarter than last week. Got on the wrong end of an olfa blade and got to see what a new extra sharp black blade does to a knuckle. Been about 11 years since my last knife incident.


----------



## Lettusbee

I have the Makita and the Milwaukee cordless routers. Milwaukee has more power, but the Makita is just better. Better feel, more precise, it's hard to explain.


TPS BOCO said:


> I'm hoping Makita saws come up on sale soon- been doing the mental gymnastics to justify going cordless on the miter saw and they look sweet. Figured I may as well go for the 7 1/4" rear handle and maybe a router too. If my contract for 1200' of custom design cedar fence is accepted it's game over.
> I had tried to go all Milwaukee with cordless but realized half the stuff sucks- miter saw, multi-tool, etc....


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Due to the recent snowstorm in Colorado, we had to improvise during our 36 hour power outage. I had the one makita USB battery charger adapter thingy, and me and the kids kept fighting over it. 
So today I go to Home Depot to get some more.
Makita: 2 USB ports and only 20 bucks. 
Milwaukee: 1 USB port and 30 bucks. 
Win goes to Makita. 
Why current 18v batteries don't just have a built in USB charger, beyond me?!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

I've got two of the Makita trim routers. They are awesome.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Youngin'

I want to see if I can find a Makita tool to Milwaukee battery adapter. I want one of those little Makita drywall saws.


----------



## Lettusbee

Youngin' said:


> I want to see if I can find a Makita tool to Milwaukee battery adapter. I want one of those little Makita drywall saws.


They got em on ebay. 
I've never tried one but people I know have been happy with them.


----------



## Leo G




----------



## Tom M

Ok


Tom M said:


> Finally decided it would be useful.


Got to use this today. 
I give it two thumbs up, lol. Really though it's a nice gun.


----------



## shanewreckd

Lettusbee said:


> I have the Makita and the Milwaukee cordless routers. Milwaukee has more power, but the Makita is just better. Better feel, more precise, it's hard to explain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That's basically the whole shabang right there. Makita is just better: form, function, feel, precision. Milwaukee might have more power on the spec sheet, and bigger batteries, but it's like using a restaurant steak knife vs a scalpel.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

My daily tools are Milwaukee, my woodworking tools tend to be Makita


----------



## pinwheel

Misplaced one of my lasers so after showing up at the 3rd bid and having to old school tape the sq ft I decided I should just give up on it showing back up anytime soon. Wrapped my mind around dropping $100 on a new one, then decided to check ebay after looking at HD. Bought 2 for the same money as I would have spent at HD. Now there will be one in the truck & car. No reason to have to tape the next floor bid.


----------



## Leo G

I have that little unit. Pisses me off cause it always displays something in 32nds. I wish it just had a little plus sign to indicate a 32nd over.


----------



## pinwheel

Leo G said:


> I have that little unit. Pisses me off cause it always displays something in 32nds. I wish it just had a little plus sign to indicate a 32nd over.


That's my biggest complaint about the other 2 I have. I see this one can be set to decimal. I can quicker round decimals to the nearest 1/8th than I can do the math on 32nds. I like that with this one, I don't need my glasses to read the #'s. 

I also like that it saves the last 20 measurements. Will be nice for running base & shoe. Should be able to measure the whole room without having to write anything down.


----------



## SouthonBeach

I hate doing drywall but it does pay good money. That said I caved and got a 24” and 32” Level5 skimming blades. What a game changer. Still hate it but makes it a little easier.


----------



## Tom M

SouthonBeach said:


> I hate doing drywall but it does pay good money. That said I caved and got a 24” and 32” Level5 skimming blades. What a game changer. Still hate it but makes it a little easier.


Let us know if it's as easy as this.


----------



## tjbnwi

I have the full set of Tape Tech brand of the skimming knives. It is that easy doing the butt joints and skimming an entire wall. 

I roll the mud on with a 3/4" nap roller. 

Tom


----------



## Youngin'

SouthonBeach said:


> I hate doing drywall but it does pay good money. That said I caved and got a 24” and 32” Level5 skimming blades. What a game changer. Still hate it but makes it a little easier.


You've past the point of no return. You are now a full time drywaller.

Those are cool though, never seen them in action around here.


----------



## SouthonBeach

Tom M said:


> Let us know if it's as easy as this.


Yup, they make it as easy as it looks



Youngin' said:


> You've past the point of no return. You are now a full time drywaller.
> 
> Those are cool though, never seen them in action around here.


No way am I doing drywall full time! These babies are getting hidden, only to come out when I'm getting paid big money to do it right. Not even thinking of competing with the full time drywall crews around here, some work so cheap.


----------



## Leo G

Changes the way you do it with an 8' wall


----------



## TPS BOCO

Stupid brain. I'm trying to spend $ to upgrade to a cordless miter saw and ditch my crappy 6 1/2" Milwaukee cordless circular saw- just can't make a decision. I start researching/checking prices and: Milwaukee miter saws suck,(already returned one) Makita supposedly is releasing the 40v 'anytime' and the bevel/fence adjustment kind of sucks, Dewalt seems ok for both but the corded option on the miter saw is screwed up- and I'd use that when possible....


----------



## rblakes1

What size miter saw are you looking for? 

The 7 1/4 Milwaukee miter saw is great. I have no complaints with my 10" makita either

- Rich


----------



## Lettusbee

Our local festool peddler is liquidating a bunch of their displays. 
I coulda spent 3 or 4 grand in a blink if I hadn't held back. 
Did get this WCR 1000 for a good discount though. 
Also. Regarding the kapex. If it was made 8 yrs ago is that one to avoid or not. Or just go for it because the motor kablooey thing is a myth anyways. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Oh yeah. Pic or it didn't happen.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TPS BOCO

rblakes1 said:


> What size miter saw are you looking for?
> 
> The 7 1/4 Milwaukee miter saw is great. I have no complaints with my 10" makita either
> 
> - Rich


I've heard good stuff about the Milwaukee 7 1/4" and it looks nice. I have almost all Milwaukee cordless but all small/wimpy batteries. My theory is 1 platform for both 7 1/4" and miter saw- buy with batteries so I have a good spare(s); I was pretty sad the Milwaukee miter saw sucked so much for this reason. 

Was about to pull the trigger on Makita but then the 40v thing.......


----------



## TPS BOCO

Lettusbee said:


> Oh yeah. Pic or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Just their retail displays? No tools? Fort Collins isn't too far..........


----------



## META

All these cordless companies keep pushing the power capacity of their batteries and slowly work us up to new V platform IMO.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Display & demo tools and some new tools in the older systainers. 
There's an OF1010 thats calling my name still.


TPS BOCO said:


> Just their retail displays? No tools? Fort Collins isn't too far..........


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> I have that little unit. Pisses me off cause it always displays something in 32nds. I wish it just had a little plus sign to indicate a 32nd over.


I had that one as well. I gave it to my lead or I was going to throw it off a balcony. Spent the coin on a Lieca that I got for a discount.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## TPS BOCO

Sears Trostel? Around what % discount? Had to look up that # but I need a router too!!!!



Lettusbee said:


> Display & demo tools and some new tools in the older systainers.
> There's an OF1010 thats calling my name still.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Yes. Sears Trostel. I think router is 20% off. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TPS BOCO

I agree. I wouldn't mind having an 'obsolete' miter and 7 1/4" if they had a good sale but I'd be pissed to pay full retail then have the new system come out the day after I can't return the obsolete stuff.


META said:


> All these cordless companies keep pushing the power capacity of their batteries and slowly work us up to new V platform IMO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

I've heard that Milwaukee 18v 12" miter saw is a solid tool. 
It's only their 10" 18v miter saw that is a stinker. 
But I have no personal experience with any of their miter saws. That's just the rep online.


TPS BOCO said:


> I agree. I wouldn't mind having an 'obsolete' miter and 7 1/4" if they had a good sale but I'd be pissed to pay full retail then have the new system come out the day after I can't return the obsolete stuff.


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Lettusbee said:


> I've heard that Milwaukee 18v 12" miter saw is a solid tool.
> It's only their 10" 18v miter saw that is a stinker.
> But I have no personal experience with any of their miter saws. That's just the rep online.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I picked up the 10” before Christmas and have been really impressed with it. Once it was dialed in its be perfect. The weight savings alone over my dewalt corded made the switch worth while.


----------



## WBailey1041

TPS BOCO said:


> I've heard good stuff about the Milwaukee 7 1/4" and it looks nice. I have almost all Milwaukee cordless but all small/wimpy batteries. My theory is 1 platform for both 7 1/4" and miter saw- buy with batteries so I have a good spare(s); I was pretty sad the Milwaukee miter saw sucked so much for this reason.
> 
> Was about to pull the trigger on Makita but then the 40v thing.......


Your issue is most likely the small batteries. It comes up a few times a year on this forum. Especially when cold weather hits. The general consensus is you need at least 5.0 batteries to get your moneys worth. On the other hand, almost everyone hates the HEAVY 12.0 batteries unless you’re using the chainsaw.

i’m just trying to help you make your mind up/spend your money instead of mine. 😂 Home Depot allows returns on batteries. Check their website or customer service for how long you have in your area. It will be money well spent if you’ve never tried the higher capacity batteries.


----------



## Youngin'

My favourite batteries are the 3.0 HO compact batteries for my drills. I have a 12 and a couple 9s and a couple 5s but I don't bust out the 12 too often. Only really on the circular saw or the blower.

Once I buy a vacuum I'll probably use it in that too if it fits.


----------



## mattsk8

Inherited these from my wife's dad, he passed away a few months ago. He was a steel worker, didn't even know he had them. His sister thinks they were his dad's. I loved the guy, he was a hard working, no BS kinda guy. He'll be missed for sure and I'm excited to restore these and put them to work


----------



## Calidecks

mattsk8 said:


> Inherited these from my wife's dad, he passed away a few months ago. He was a steel worker, didn't even know he had them. His sister thinks they were his dad's. I loved the guy, he was a hard working, no BS kinda guy. He'll be missed for sure and I'm excited to restore these and put them to work
> 
> View attachment 510214


Is that a Bailey #8?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## mattsk8

Calidecks said:


> Is that a Bailey #8?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


The big one is a Stanley #7.


----------



## Mordekyle

Fastcap Bestfence Quicky bench mount 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsk8

The planes are... a Stanley #7, a Bailey #5, a Bailey #4 1/2, a Stanley #78...

But curious if one of you know what this one is. Guessing it's a Stanley #60 low angle block plane, but not sure.


----------



## rblakes1

TPS BOCO said:


> I've heard good stuff about the Milwaukee 7 1/4" and it looks nice. I have almost all Milwaukee cordless but all small/wimpy batteries. My theory is 1 platform for both 7 1/4" and miter saw- buy with batteries so I have a good spare(s); I was pretty sad the Milwaukee miter saw sucked so much for this reason.
> 
> Was about to pull the trigger on Makita but then the 40v thing.......


The 7 1/4 works fine on 5 ah batteries, you don't need the large ones on it

The makita 40v looks nice, but when will it be available? I didn't see it on Makitas site announcing the 40v tools 

- Rich


----------



## TPS BOCO

Evidently it's available almost everywhere outside the US..... probably supply chain issues I assume. I just hate paying retail knowing the new models are pending......



rblakes1 said:


> The 7 1/4 works fine on 5 ah batteries, you don't need the large ones on it
> 
> The makita 40v looks nice, but when will it be available? I didn't see it on Makitas site announcing the 40v tools
> 
> - Rich


----------



## Railman

It's a Dunlap low angle plane. I just had a hunch that was it...low & behold! I have a few larger models.








Vintage Dunlap Box Wood Plane 7” Made in the USA, Missing blade adjustment? | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Dunlap Box Wood Plane 7” Made in the USA, Missing blade adjustment? at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Calidecks

As some of you may know the stock indent plate that comes on the Makita front rail saws are made of aluminum and become elongated with use. Here's a stainless replacement. 








https://www.stenewoodwork.com/store1/The-STENETENT-Plate-*Pre-Order*-p132099441




Mike.
*___*


----------



## TPS BOCO

Well damn, how quick do they go bad? I really want to get one of these but the keep finding issues. Makita customer service sucks- just dealt with them yesterday trying to get straight answers about the new 40v; about as unhelpful as possible and makes me doubt their warranty service too. F^&K!!!!!!



Calidecks said:


> As some of you may know the stock indent plate that comes on the Makita front rail saws are made of aluminum and become elongated with use. Here's a stainless replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.stenewoodwork.com/store1/The-STENETENT-Plate-*Pre-Order*-p132099441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


----------



## Randy Bush

Got these today for some stained trim work doing.









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Randy Bush said:


> Got these today for some stained trim work doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


Those things are great, I need to pick up more. 

And start on the clam clamps

- Rich


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Randy Bush said:


> Got these today for some stained trim work doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


How is everyone carrying these while trimming.
I have never found a good way to carry them without a tangled mess in a nail pouch.


----------



## rblakes1

Stunt Carpenter said:


> How is everyone carrying these while trimming.
> I have never found a good way to carry them without a tangled mess in a nail pouch.


I use a carabiner

- Rich


----------



## pinwheel

rblakes1 said:


> I use a carabiner
> 
> - Rich



That's a good idea. I've got a set in the trailer & the shop & they're always scattered everywhere. Not anymore. Thanks.


----------



## RichVT

Calidecks said:


> Like them so much I bought 3 more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Mike,

Can you measure the dimensions of those folded as shown in the picture? I'm curious if they would fit in the same place that I store my sheetmetal EBCO's.





__





:: Ebco Products Corp. - StorAway & Saw Horse Products ::


Ebco Products Corp. is a manufacuturer of metal products-folding sawhorses, folding table legs, banquet table legs, hand trucks, pedestal tables



www.ebcoproducts.com





Thanks


----------



## Calidecks

RichVT said:


> Mike,
> 
> Can you measure the dimensions of those folded as shown in the picture? I'm curious if they would fit in the same place that I store my sheetmetal EBCO's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :: Ebco Products Corp. - StorAway & Saw Horse Products ::
> 
> 
> Ebco Products Corp. is a manufacuturer of metal products-folding sawhorses, folding table legs, banquet table legs, hand trucks, pedestal tables
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebcoproducts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Yes I'm measure them but here's 6 all together.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

RichVT said:


> Mike,
> 
> Can you measure the dimensions of those folded as shown in the picture? I'm curious if they would fit in the same place that I store my sheetmetal EBCO's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :: Ebco Products Corp. - StorAway & Saw Horse Products ::
> 
> 
> Ebco Products Corp. is a manufacuturer of metal products-folding sawhorses, folding table legs, banquet table legs, hand trucks, pedestal tables
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebcoproducts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


5-1/4" x 3-1/4" x 35-1/4


Mike.
*___*


----------



## tgeb

They are just a little bit wider than that Mike, the legs don't completely pack inside the top rail. Closer to 4".
I like 'em, waiting for an opportunity to use them onsite.


----------



## Calidecks

You'd think I would know how to use a tape at this point!!!! Lol


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

If you add a 2x4 you'll need to change out the velcro strap. It will need to be a little longer.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Not bad for 15 bucks.

















Mike.
*___*


----------



## Mordekyle

Calidecks said:


> You'd think I would know how to use a tape at this point!!!! Lol
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Have your helper measure it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb

I just pictured RichVT trying to fit these things into a smaller space than possible. For some reason, I decided to check your work....I am very disappointed in you Mike....


----------



## Calidecks

tgeb said:


> I just pictured RichVT trying to fit these things into a smaller space than possible. For some reason, I decided to check your work....I am very disappointed in you Mike....


Oh the shame!!!! Lol


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Robie

tgeb said:


> .I am very disappointed in you Mike...



He's still trying to come to grips with what is comparable to a 10" Snap-On ratchet wrench and 6" drift punch being removed from his bones.


----------



## tgeb

I can see how that could be an issue.


----------



## RichVT

A pair of EBCO's is about 7 1/2" X 12" X 36" (with a 2 X 4 on top) so I should be good to go with the Burro's.

Thanks for the measurements.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Yes sir...
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

This thing pulls some info!






























Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pounder

Looks like the torque app.


----------



## SouthonBeach

A&E Exteriors said:


> Yes sir...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


You’ll love having it. If it’s anything computer controlled, it’ll tell you what’s up.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Pounder said:


> Looks like the torque app.


Torque pro doesn't hold a candle to this. Torque is OK for a monitor but this thing does buzz tests, contribution tests, commands on off all kinds of things and pulls codes from all the systems Whether your check engine light is on or not. Near dealership level diagnostics. 

Tjbnwi recommended it to me. 



Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SouthonBeach said:


> You’ll love having it. If it’s anything computer controlled, it’ll tell you what’s up.


I do love it already....gonna come in handy when checking out a truck to buy in the future as well. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb

We have that tool, works great and has saved probably a couple grand on diagnostic fees between myself and a buddy, we split the cost.

Between us I think we deal with 7 or 8 trucks. 

I'm guessing you bought the Ford package? 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

tgeb said:


> We have that tool, works great and has saved probably a couple grand on diagnostic fees between myself and a buddy, we split the cost.
> 
> Between us I think we deal with 7 or 8 trucks.
> 
> I'm guessing you bought the Ford package?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I did get the Ford package

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

RichVT said:


> A pair of EBCO's is about 7 1/2" X 12" X 36" (with a 2 X 4 on top) so I should be good to go with the Burro's.
> 
> Thanks for the measurements.
> 
> View attachment 510473
> View attachment 510474


I have ruined / wore out a bunch of those. LOL


----------



## tjbnwi

SouthonBeach said:


> You’ll love having it. If it’s anything computer controlled, it’ll tell you what’s up.


I was having an issue with hard boiled eggs (I used to live at sea level), I didn’t have a thermometer at the time, so I plugged AE into my Ex, got the EBP reading with the engine off. This gave me barometric pressure where I was located. From there I could calculate water boiling temp and BTU’s....solved my hard boiled egg problem....

Tom


----------



## Randy Bush

Used my Collins spring clamps today. They sure are nice , don't know why I did not have any before.


----------



## RichVT

Randy Bush said:


> Used my Collins spring clamps today. They sure are nice , don't know why I did not have any before.


He (Collins) used to have a booth at the JLC show where he would demonstrate and sell his tools. Seeing is believing.


----------



## TPS BOCO

M-er f-ers at Home Depot.... put the rear handle Makita 7 1/4" on sale for $249 w/charger and 4 batteries just seen now. 

All while I'm losing my mind trying to figure the release date for the 40v,(April 1st perhaps) I'm trying to hold out but with my luck the HD deal will be gone immediately and the 40v won't come out until July.....

F%^K!!!!


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Buy it and return it. Problem solved. You're welcome.


----------



## TPS BOCO

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Buy it and return it. Problem solved. You're welcome.


Just thought of that too- all I needed was some peer pressure.... You're like the crack dealer at narc-anon.


----------



## Pounder

Any of you been following the Flex tool buzz? Looks interesting.


----------



## Calidecks

Those black tools wouldn't fly out here.









Also it gets to a point where power isn't what your look for in a tool anymore. There's enough power and too much can be a thing. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## A&E Exteriors

TPS BOCO said:


> M-er f-ers at Home Depot.... put the rear handle Makita 7 1/4" on sale for $249 w/charger and 4 batteries just seen now.
> 
> All while I'm losing my mind trying to figure the release date for the 40v,(April 1st perhaps) I'm trying to hold out but with my luck the HD deal will be gone immediately and the 40v won't come out until July.....
> 
> F%^K!!!!


That's worth getting for the batteries

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

The ad I see is $249 for the tool, 2 batteries and charger. And 2 more batteries are $149 which is $40 cheaper than if you just went and bought 2 batteries.


----------



## Calidecks

I got my Makita with 4 batteries from my yard for 250


Mike.
*___*


----------



## TPS BOCO

Leo G said:


> The ad I see is $249 for the tool, 2 batteries and charger. And 2 more batteries are $149 which is $40 cheaper than if you just went and bought 2 batteries.


Yeah, I wonder if any idiots are buying the standard kit, bare tool, or just batteries right now.... I had to do it even though I'm mostly Milwaukee cordless- through trial and error I learned that 1 battery platform alone sucks.


----------



## Pounder

Calidecks said:


> Those black tools wouldn't fly out here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also it gets to a point where power isn't what your look for in a tool anymore. There's enough power and too much can be a thing.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I'll have to have a look before I decide. Shorter charge times, more run time, both good things. It would have to pretty compelling for me to change as I already have several thousand tied up in DeWalt tools and batteries.


----------



## TPS BOCO

Well according to acmetools 40v makita xgt releases April 1st! I'm guessing the prices will be large though......


----------



## WBailey1041

Pounder said:


> Any of you been following the Flex tool buzz? Looks interesting.


I’d switch to Ryobi first.


----------



## Pounder

WBailey1041 said:


> I’d switch to Ryobi first.


I'll look at them before making a decision. As of right now all we have is some marketing hype, I need a little more than that before I make the call.


----------



## Leo G

Gawd don't buy Ryobi.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Whole lot of table on this former missile silo crating department saw.























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Is missle silo crating a thing?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

TPS BOCO said:


> Well according to acmetools 40v makita xgt releases April 1st! I'm guessing the prices will be large though......


Well, like you said, available for pre order on ToolNut






Makita XGT MAX Tools - Makita Tools - Shop by Brand


Since 1994, the family owned and operated Tool Nut has been developing a loyal following. Our unrivaled customer service, follow up, personalities and competitive pricing are what have helped us stand apart. Call us toll free @ 1-877-TOOLNUT, stop by our 10,000 square foot superstore in...




www.toolnut.com


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

VinylHanger said:


> Is missle silo crating a thing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


The US Navy had quite the wood shop at this silo. I don't get it, but they did. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb

Apparently they liked to crate big things and needed a big damned ass saw in order to do it. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb

What's that thing weigh, Darcy?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

tgeb said:


> What's that thing weigh, Darcy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Literature says 3000 pounds. Haven't put it on my scale yet. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pounder

tgeb said:


> What's that thing weigh, Darcy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I'd guess about a hundred thousand dollars.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Pounder said:


> I'd guess about a hundred thousand dollars.


I believe this was about 4k new in 1952. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pounder

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I believe this was about 4k new in 1952.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk





WarnerConstInc. said:


> I believe this was about 4k new in 1952.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


So only about $40k in 2020 dollars.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I picked up this 14ga. shear for cutting metal strap, studs and what every else I need to go through.. Along with the light. Both tools work great.


----------



## asgoodasdead

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I picked up this 14ga. shear for cutting metal strap, studs and what every else I need to go through.. Along with the light. Both tools work great.
> View attachment 510672
> View attachment 510673


those shears are good for FRP too

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Assembled in Georgia









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Lettusbee said:


> Assembled in Georgia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Probably won't be for long.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

That new Fasco Positive placement nailer is outstanding. A little bulky but small potatoes imo. 

The pros: obviously no hose or compressor but it is very balanced considering its size. I'd certainly buy it again if I had a do over. If you have used the Paslode Framer then you have an idea of what it's like. It's very close. 

Cons: heavier than the Paslode. 
Only holds one rack of nails (maybe a good thing due to keeping the weight down and the ability to get between bays.)
Outside of that I'm very happy.




Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Also the new saw Horses from Burro are great as well imo.

















Mike.
*___*


----------



## RichVT

If you made the 2 X 4's on top of those Burros a few inches longer, you would have an easier place to use a clamp when clamping something to them. 

I mention this only because I have seen too many EBCOs with 2 X 4's flush with the ends giving no place at all to use a clamp.


----------



## META

Nice horses. Our soft soil and crappy site conditions would be hard on them though. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RichVT

I got my Burro sawhorses set up with a sacrificial 1 X 4. With a little modification, I was able to reuse the carpeted caps that I made for working on finished doors.

I added a dab of hot glue to the dowels to keep them from falling out of the springs and hot glued an extension onto the velcro straps using a piece of a velcro cord wrap that I had lying around.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

RichVT said:


> I got my Burro sawhorses set up with a sacrificial 1 X 4. With a little modification, I was able to reuse the carpeted caps that I made for working on finished doors.
> 
> I added a dab of hot glue to the dowels to keep them from falling out of the springs and hot glued an extension onto the velcro straps using a piece of a velcro cord wrap that I had lying around.
> 
> View attachment 510764


Where do you hang your saw?


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Where do you hang your saw?





















Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

RichVT said:


> I got my Burro sawhorses set up with a sacrificial 1 X 4. With a little modification, I was able to reuse the carpeted caps that I made for working on finished doors.
> 
> I added a dab of hot glue to the dowels to keep them from falling out of the springs and hot glued an extension onto the velcro straps using a piece of a velcro cord wrap that I had lying around.
> 
> View attachment 510764


I don't see those dowels falling out, but the glue can't hurt. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## rrk

I have had mine for more then 10 years and the dowels have never moved
one thing i did do is write on the legs which ones fold in first


----------



## RichVT

Maybe they changed something. The dowels seemed a little loose when the legs are folded and one did fall out when I put it back in the box.

I'm on the east coast so I use a sidewinder without a hanging hook.


----------



## Calidecks

I got a box.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Calidecks said:


> I got a box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


How many do you have now?


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> How many do you have now?


2


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Calidecks said:


> 2
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


You can put one on each horse to keep from walking back to the other end to get the saw


----------



## pinwheel

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> You can put one on each horse to keep from walking back to the other end to get the saw



Time is money. Work efficient, not harder.


----------



## rblakes1

Picked up this little guy with a spare blade for $100 over the weekend

- Rich


----------



## mattsk8

rblakes1 said:


> Picked up this little guy with a spare blade for $100 over the weekend
> 
> - Rich


I want one. Getting away from a slider would be nice.


----------



## rblakes1

I don't even have a real use for it right now, but I couldn't pass that deal up

I might have a few decks on the horizon, maybe this will be my post cutter

- Rich


----------



## rblakes1

Calidecks said:


> I got a box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Weird, I got one as well









- Rich


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

At least Mike's arrived right-side-up!


----------



## rrk

maybe Rich's saw fell off a ladder?


----------



## VinylHanger

Does this count. It was free. Not sure if it runs, but the engine is free, the chain moves and it has been in a garage for 20 years. And all the gas was drained.

Good chance it is fine.










Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheel

I can't remember the last time I reached for a belt sander. If it needs belt sanded, it either goes through the wide belt, or edge sander.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

If I had those tools, I wouldn't reach for a belt sander either.


----------



## Leo G

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I have the small Porter Cable one as well. We’re building 46 white oak boxed treads for an open riser staircase. I used the little guy on the first test we did, and it was not up to the task of 45 more (took a long time and got really hot).
> 
> Figured it was time to get a real belt sander.


Ya the baby sander isn't really meant as a belt sander per say. Great for scribing though. It's discontinued, so don't burn it out.


----------



## Leo G

pinwheel said:


> I can't remember the last time I reached for a belt sander. If it needs belt sanded, it either goes through the wide belt, or edge sander.


Tough to tote one around in the field though.


----------



## Lettusbee

I've been trying to find a 4x24 porter cable. The older kind before they went all box store on us. 
That Makita looks like it may even be a better alternative. Did you get that locally? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Not bad for cordless. 12" dead ash.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Lettusbee said:


> I've been trying to find a 4x24 porter cable. The older kind before they went all box store on us.
> That Makita looks like it may even be a better alternative. Did you get that locally?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Amazon


----------



## pinwheel

Since I can depreciate it on my taxes because of farm deductions I'm gonna post it here as a new tool.😁











Pretty nice early birthday present to myself huh?


----------



## Calidecks

Stainless steel to replace the aluminum one on my Makita front rail.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## shanewreckd

Bought a new masonry brush, big spender today lol.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Tools are all big spenders if it puts the cake in your pocket

Mike


----------



## hammer7896

Calidecks said:


> Stainless steel to replace the aluminum one on my Makita front rail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Where did you order this from Mike?


Mike


----------



## Calidecks

hammer7896 said:


> Where did you order this from Mike?
> 
> 
> Mike












https://www.stenewoodwork.com/store1/The-STENETENT-Plate-*In-Stock*-p132099441



Installed it today and it's tight as a **** c**t.

Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

The indents on the plate that comes with the Makita front rails eventually becomes oblong and is the reason for the inaccuracies.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G

So I bought a laser engraver. Which lead me to buy some 4" ducting and an inline fan to get rid of smoke from engraving wood. I have to build an enclosure and want/need to put some colored acrylic on it to block the laser light while being able to see what's going on. Since I'm anal and want it to look good I want to put a bend in the acrylic. Watched some youtube vids about bending and now I have to build a strip heater to heat the acrylic to bend it. Which means I need a power supply, nichrome wire and a spring.


----------



## Randy Bush

META said:


> Not bad for cordless. 12" dead ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I sure like mine. other then the chain liking to jump off.


----------



## Tom M

My little 8" makita he as lots of play in the dedent. It's annoying and I limit it's use based in it


----------



## Deckhead

pinwheel said:


> Since I can depreciate it on my taxes because of farm deductions I'm gonna post it here as a new tool.😁
> 
> View attachment 511134
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty nice early birthday present to myself huh?


Looks badass Randy, a Polaris can put you back in your seat too. If you don't mind me asking was it brand new and round about what did they want for it (not necessarily what you paid).

Been trying to get a local municipal one at an auction and they keep going for a heavy price tag.


----------



## pinwheel

Deckhead said:


> Looks badass Randy, a Polaris can put you back in your seat too. If you don't mind me asking was it brand new and round about what did they want for it (not necessarily what you paid).
> 
> Been trying to get a local municipal one at an auction and they keep going for a heavy price tag.


We're babying it during the break in period, so we don't know top end yet, but I've been told it should run between 65 & 70 mph. I had it up to 55 yesterday & was really surprised at how smooth & stable it was at that speed. We've had a 570 ranger for the last 5 years. It runs out at 50 mph, but it's no where near as stable as this one at high speed.

After the farm exemption rebate ($1000) & $750 rebate, $16000. That included putting the windshield & roof on it. That's for the 1000xp. Straight 1000, is around $13k msrp.


----------



## Calidecks

What in the hillbilly **** is this?


























Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Anyone have this saw?










Mike.
*___*


----------



## asgoodasdead

Calidecks said:


> Anyone have this saw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


i don't, but i did see it in action last week on my jobsite. i was pleasantly surprised to see a battery powered demo saw 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

I was thinking of getting it to cut 16"x16" squares out of concrete for footings.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Tinstaafl

With only a 9" blade, that's some serious overcutting to do a 16" square if the concrete has any significant depth.


----------



## Calidecks

Tinstaafl said:


> With only a 9" blade, that's some serious overcutting to do a 16" square if the concrete has any significant depth.


9" blade should have no over cutting. The corners only need scored and then I can fine tune it with a smaller saw.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## griz

Calidecks said:


> My age takes me back before lasers. We shot everything in with a builders level or a transit. I remember the first laser my company bought. It was $10,000.00.
> 
> The good ole days!
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


First laser i was handed i was running a shopping center job. 

GC showed up, which was unusual, handed me the laser and said have fun it was only $15,000....

Still have the dumpy level i bought used in 1975 and it is still dead nuts accurate...


----------



## Tinstaafl

If a 9" blade can even penetrate a 4" slab, you're going to wind up with what, about an 8" rectangle clear-cut without overcutting? Then trying to bash that out and clean up the remnants... Sounds pretty inefficient to me.


----------



## Pounder

9" seems to small to me. I have a 14" Stihl that seems to be just big enough.


----------



## griz

I think you will be woefully disappointed in the saw.

Too small and im not convinced it would have enough power.

What is the max depth cut?

9", minus the hole & arbor dont leave kuch blade left.

May be more suited for a pottery studio...


----------



## Windycity

Calidecks said:


> I was thinking of getting it to cut 16"x16" squares out of concrete for footings.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I have the dewalt one, I love the saw but feel that it would be underpowered for concrete

I have 6 different concrete saws so I would naturally grab a gas saw with a 14in blade or I also have a full size electric (corded) that I would use for concrete if I couldn’t use the gas one. 

The battery saw would be my last choice for concrete


David


----------



## Windycity

griz said:


> Too small and im not convinced it would have enough power.
> 
> What is the max depth cut?


About 3.5 inches 

one disappointment that I have with My dewalt saw is when I cut a brick it doesn’t cut all the way through

As most men say......I could use another 1/2 inch or so....


David


----------



## Calidecks

Tinstaafl said:


> If a 9" blade can even penetrate a 4" slab, you're going to wind up with what, about an 8" rectangle clear-cut without overcutting? Then trying to bash that out and clean up the remnants... Sounds pretty inefficient to me.


Do it all the time. A 9" saw can cut 3.5" deep. Also you cut the center out where over cuts aren't an issue. Then work your way to the edges.

It beats replacing his patio that's all covered with terracotta tiles. 

They will be raised footings poured a little wider than the cuts. On top will be framing that gets stucco.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

My second choice is a 14" gas Husqvarna 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Here's another option 










Mike.
*___*


----------



## hdavis

As long as you get through the rebar...


----------



## Calidecks

hdavis said:


> As long as you get through the rebar...


My guess is it's mesh. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Lettusbee

Have you ever tried a cut and break saw? Twin blades. Seems weird at first, but turned out to be a game changer as far as I'm concerned. At least in situations where overcuts are a concern. 

I'd recommend renting it for one job. Then you'll want your own. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## griz

Calidecks said:


> Here's another option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Seen those, pretty bad azz...


----------



## Calidecks

griz said:


> Seen those, pretty bad azz...


I think that's what I'll get. It can be used for a lot of stuff.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

griz said:


> Seen those, pretty bad azz...


The foot is actually spring loaded so it's essentially a plunge saw.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## hdavis

Calidecks said:


> My guess is it's mesh.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I'd think so.


----------



## Calidecks

Only issue with the gas Husqvarna is I don't use it enough and I'd have to drain the gas after each use.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Robie

Calidecks said:


> Only issue with the gas Husqvarna is I don't use it enough and I'd have to drain the gas after each use.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*



Can you get ethanol free gas out there?


----------



## asgoodasdead

Calidecks said:


> Here's another option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


what size blade is that

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

asgoodasdead said:


> what size blade is that
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


7-1/4 all I need it to get deep enough to get it out without cracking the outside edges 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Robie said:


> Can you get ethanol free gas out there?


I don't think so 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Isn't there an additive I can put in the tank?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Lettusbee

Sta-bil will give you a few months of no problems.
Ethanol free will let you start it up after ignoring it for two years.
I switched all my small engines to ethanol free, and haven't had any problems since. 
Can't you just use the Husqvarna branded fuel in the cans?


----------



## Calidecks

Lettusbee said:


> Sta-bil will give you a few months of no problems.
> Ethanol free will let you start it up after ignoring it for two years.
> I switched all my small engines to ethanol free, and haven't had any problems since.
> Can't you just use the Husqvarna branded fuel in the cans?


I'll look into that.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Windycity

Around here you can get pure fuel at all hardware stores and the big box stores

They even have it with premix ethanol free 

It is expensive though to buy it in the cans, I think it’s about $20 a gallon


David


----------



## RichVT

Robie said:


> Can you get ethanol free gas out there?


This web site will help you find a station that sells ethanol free gas.





__





Pure-gas.org - ethanol-free gasoline in the U.S. and Canada


Pure-gas.org is the definitive web site listing stations that sell pure gasoline in the U.S. and Canada.




www.pure-gas.org


----------



## Robie

Calidecks said:


> Isn't there an additive I can put in the tank?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I use Stabil and never have a bit of problem.
I have a friend that has just the opposite outcome with every tool he owns.
He's switched to the ethanol free and pays dearly for it.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Just reread your original question. Terra cotta tiles on top of concrete, I wouldn't use gasser. If you have a beam saw, put a 10" diamond blade on and go. Any circ with a 7" will do in a pinch. Don't really have to buy new tool, UNLESS, ya know...


----------



## hdavis

I use Stabil Storage all the time. I'll also pick up gasoline with no ethanol at end of season at a marina. Boats use it.


----------



## Pounder

Calidecks said:


> Isn't there an additive I can put in the tank?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


You can buy premixed oil/gas at the Homie, it's ethanol free, stabilized, and probably gluten and GMO free as well. $20 a gallon. I go through a can a year, never drain the tank and it always starts on the second pull.


----------



## Pounder

Ed Corrigan said:


> Just reread your original question. Terra cotta tiles on top of concrete, I wouldn't use gasser. If you have a beam saw, put a 10" diamond blade on and go. Any circ with a 7" will do in a pinch.* Don't really have to buy new tool*, UNLESS, ya know...


What the hell is wrong with you? Why would you say something like that? Of course he has to buy a new tool. Pull yourself together man.


----------



## BillD

Calidecks said:


> Only issue with the gas Husqvarna is I don't use it enough and I'd have to drain the gas after each use.


I only use the premixed stuff in my 2 stroke engines now.

It doesn't have ethenol in it and doesn't harm anything if it sits for a long time in the tank.

An added benefit is that you (or an employee, friend, etc.) can never get the oil to fuel ratio wrong and screw up the motor.

I never have starting issues or clogged carbs anymore

Bill


----------



## SouthonBeach

I have the 14” electric makita concrete saw. For inside or small jobs it’s prefect. For big stuff you can’t beat a gas saw for speed and power.


----------



## Calidecks

SouthonBeach said:


> I have the 14” electric makita concrete saw. For inside or small jobs it’s prefect. For big stuff you can’t beat a gas saw for speed and power.


How well do you think it would work on 6 - 16"x16"x3.5" squares?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## shanewreckd

Oh just go buy the Milwaukee MX Fuel 14" cordless saw lol 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Does it run on 110 without tripping breakers?


SouthonBeach said:


> I have the 14” electric makita concrete saw. For inside or small jobs it’s prefect. For big stuff you can’t beat a gas saw for speed and power.


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Thanks Pounder.
I feel better now, the fever broke. I can see clearly again.
Now, what size blade did that wormdrive Skil take again?

😂😂


----------



## Pounder

Ed Corrigan said:


> Thanks Pounder.
> I feel better now, the fever broke. I can see clearly again.
> Now, what size blade did that wormdrive Skil take again?
> 
> 😂😂


Glad you recovered, I was worried about you.


----------



## Calidecks

I found someone selling a K770 14" Husqvarna used with a new blade for 500.00. I'm going to have a look tomorrow. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Ed Corrigan

That could be a deal and a half. They come in handy for cutting alot of things.

If you use that for your job, go real gently with the terra cotta. There's more vibration and bounce compared to electric saw. If tiles aren't bedded well, cracking is possible. Even if bedded well, too.

Without tiles, this is my first choice hands down.


----------



## Calidecks

I might cut or score the terracotta with a 4.5" bosch first.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Cut it out with 4.5 and remove would be wise. Blade can't bind then. 👍


----------



## SouthonBeach

Calidecks said:


> How well do you think it would work on 6 - 16"x16"x3.5" squares?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I think it would work great. It’s the Makita 4114. Done a bunch of small cutouts like you’re talking about. It will take longer to do then a gas saw. About 25% longer I would guess. 
I do a lot of interior work were we can’t use the gas saws unless we want to kill ourself...


----------



## SouthonBeach

Lettusbee said:


> Does it run on 110 without tripping breakers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yes it 110v. It will trip breakers if you’re in a rush. After a few breaker trips you learn how to control the rate of cut. Just like any saw you can’t just force it and expect it to work good.


----------



## VinylHanger

I prefer to call my concrete cutting guy.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

I wouldn't mind being a concrete cutting sub. 
Our local guy is making a killing. 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeStanton

Problem with a concrete cutting guy is they are usually a few weeks out. I have never had a good one and you always need a guy there to supervise and make sure they don't ruin stuff. I actually use my plumber and/or his stuff as he does it all the time. He has the makita 14" electric and I cut thru 6" of real stone veneer in 2 passes no problem. I bought some pricey blades and only used 1 he got the rest.


----------



## Calidecks

So the guy that had the saw for sale didn't answer his phone. So I said Phuket and purchased this one.


















Mike.
*___*


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Calidecks said:


> So the guy that had the saw for sale didn't answer his phone. So I said Phuket and purchased this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Is that the four stroke that doesn’t need mix gas?


----------



## Windycity

shanewreckd said:


> Oh just go buy the Milwaukee MX Fuel 14" cordless saw lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


Do you know how heavy that damm thing is?!?!?


David


----------



## Calidecks

It has wheels and it's not that heavy. 28lbs.

I like the idea of the wheels for better accuracy. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Is that the four stroke that doesn’t need mix gas?


Yup 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Also










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Windycity

My weight comment was about the Milwaukee Mx fuel battery concrete saw, 

I don’t believe that it has wheels and it weighs a ton. I tried it last year at the world of concrete and couldn’t see myself getting one since I have to hold a saw for most of my cuts

Sawing a brick wall 

Your makita 4 stroke is on the heavy side as well but it doesn’t compare to the Milwaukee fuel, obviously the battery adds a lot to the saw 

The weight doesn’t matter as much if you are doing low ground cutting with it 


David


----------



## Calidecks

Windycity said:


> My weight comment was about the Milwaukee Mx fuel battery concrete saw,
> 
> I don’t believe that it has wheels and it weighs a ton. I tried it last year at the world of concrete and couldn’t see myself getting one since I have to hold a saw for most of my cuts
> 
> Sawing a brick wall
> 
> Your makita 4 stroke is on the heavy side as well but it doesn’t compare to the Milwaukee fuel, obviously the battery adds a lot to the saw
> 
> The weight doesn’t matter as much if you are doing low ground cutting with it
> 
> 
> David


Got it. 

Here's the wheels on this Makita










Mike.
*___*


----------



## shanewreckd

Windycity said:


> Do you know how heavy that damm thing is?!?!?
> 
> 
> David


But Mike has guys to carry his toolbelt, I'm sure one of them can do some more heavy lifting 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Pounder

Calidecks said:


> It has wheels and it's not that heavy. 28lbs.
> 
> I like the idea of the wheels for better accuracy.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


The wheels make all the difference when you're cutting flatwork. You don't have to support the saw.


----------



## Calidecks

Pounder said:


> The wheels make all the difference when you're cutting flatwork. You don't have to support the saw.


My yard had the Husqvarna but the feet on it were thin plastic. The wheels sold me. The Makita was 200 more though.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

shanewreckd said:


> But Mike has guys to carry his toolbelt, I'm sure one of them can do some more heavy lifting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


You'll get there some day young man!


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Calidecks said:


> My yard had the Husqvarna but the feet on it were thin plastic. The wheels sold me. The Makita was 200 more though.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


That's only a hunnerd a wheel!!!

Sweet saw. When my old stihl finally dies, I'll be looking at that too.

Had a Partner k700, forerunner of Husky. Well balanced and light. Good for walls. Probably go back to that if makita is too heavy.


----------



## Windycity

Ed Corrigan said:


> That's only a hunnerd a wheel!!!
> 
> Sweet saw. When my old stihl finally dies, I'll be looking at that too.
> 
> Had a Partner k700, forerunner of Husky. Well balanced and light. Good for walls. Probably go back to that if makita is too heavy.


I have used concrete saws almost daily since I’ve been a kid, the husqurvanas are my favorite. 


David


----------



## Calidecks

Which direction does the arbor turn? 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## WBailey1041

Cali, when is the job? I have the Makita plug in, it’s cut less than 40’. I’ll gladly pay shipping to you for a head to head comparison. You cover shipping back...deal?


----------



## Calidecks

Jobs Monday.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## WBailey1041

No wonder you were so hot to trot on this.  Unfortunately, shipping would be outrageous. Keep us in the loop.


----------



## shanewreckd

Calidecks said:


> You'll get there some day young man!
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Lol with all my injuries from being a stupid kid probably sooner rather than later🤦‍♂️ It's actually started, I no longer really carry my nail bar. That's what my apprentice is for 😂


----------



## Pounder

shanewreckd said:


> Lol with all my injuries from being a stupid kid probably sooner rather than later🤦‍♂️ It's actually started, I no longer really carry my nail bar. That's what my apprentice is for 😂


I have a kid that carries my pencil...


----------



## Calidecks

After Griz busted my nuts and said the Milwaukee was good for a pottery club it cost me 1200 bucks.

Thanks Griz! Lol


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Windycity

Calidecks said:


> Which direction does the arbor turn?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


If you asking about the blade then it shoots the dust at your feet when ground cutting with holding the saw in front of you 


David


----------



## WBailey1041

Windycity said:


> If you asking about the blade then it shoots the dust at your feet when ground cutting with holding the saw in front of you
> 
> 
> David


And you pull it towards you instead of pushing like a wood saw…I think...right?


----------



## Calidecks

Counter clockwise 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Okay boys, I have a slight blade vibration at a certain rpm. Is this normal?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Windycity

No, it shouldn’t 

Try taking the blade off and spinning it 180° 


David


----------



## Windycity

WBailey1041 said:


> And you pull it towards you instead of pushing like a wood saw…I think...right?


With a concrete saw it doesn’t matter which way if you pull or push when cutting concrete 

When you push the concrete saw it helps to see where you’re going if you’re following a line, when you pull the Saw you can’t really see the line

blade rotation makes a difference if you are cutting something small that moves like a loose brick that you have to hold with you foot, clockwise is dangerous as hell and I believe that is probably why most saws rotate counter clockwise, the blade rotation helps keeps the object planted to the ground 


David


----------



## Calidecks

My other concern is well the slurry stain the terracotta tiles. Have no clue if it's sealed properly. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Windycity

If you are cutting wet then as soon as you are done wash and scrub off the slurry

Do not let it dry on there because dried slurry can stain and be tough to remove 

Slurry has the same affect on masonry when I am cutting brick walls. As soon as I am done cutting i disconnect the hose and thoroughly rinse all of the slurry off

Unfortunately cutting makes a mess, if you dry cut you have a crazy amount of dust and if you wet cut the slurry makes a mess as well


David


----------



## Ed Corrigan

I prefer dry cut with shop vac. Hose down area after. Did you figure out wobble? Never had that happen before.


----------



## Calidecks

Ed Corrigan said:


> I prefer dry cut with shop vac. Hose down area after. Did you figure out wobble? Never had that happen before.


Wobble wasn't the blade it is the engine vibration at lower speeds. Seems to be normal. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

I think I'll use a shop vac with the water filter and vac as we go.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## pinwheel

I've got 25 stair treads, 7' long that have been painted that I need to remove the paint from. I done a test area. Let heat gun bubble paint, then hit with paint scraper with very good results. My heat gun is a small cheapo. Would like to have something that spreads the heat wider to speed up the process. Anyone got any recomendations?


----------



## WBailey1041

I’m sure you are correct but here is where I got the idea. I know jack chit about concrete


Windycity said:


> With a concrete saw it doesn’t matter which way if you pull or push when cutting concrete
> 
> When you push the concrete saw it helps to see where you’re going if you’re following a line, when you pull the Saw you can’t really see the line
> 
> blade rotation makes a difference if you are cutting something small that moves like a loose brick that you have to hold with you foot, clockwise is dangerous as hell and I believe that is probably why most saws rotate counter clockwise, the blade rotation helps keeps the object planted to the ground
> 
> 
> David


----------



## Robie

pinwheel said:


> I've got 25 stair treads, 7' long that have been painted that I need to remove the paint from. I done a test area. Let heat gun bubble paint, then hit with paint scraper with very good results. My heat gun is a small cheapo. Would like to have something that spreads the heat wider to speed up the process. Anyone got any recomendations?


Could you experiment with a torpedo heater? May sound dumb but if a cheap carriage could be made for the boards and then figure out the optimum distance and time...

Forget that. The treads are probably still in place.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

I had it explained to me that by pulling the blade through, there is less wear and tear on it because the dust is pushed out as you are cutting, like a wood blade on a circ saw. When you push forward, you are cutting with the leading edge of the blade and dragging the debris through the cut. 

Minor difference imo. I push forward cutting flatwork for the same reasons as Windy. Easy to see the line. For tuckpointing, I pull blade. Just seems easier.


----------



## Robie

pinwheel said:


> I've got 25 stair treads, 7' long that have been painted that I need to remove the paint from. I done a test area. Let heat gun bubble paint, then hit with paint scraper with very good results. My heat gun is a small cheapo. Would like to have something that spreads the heat wider to speed up the process. Anyone got any recomendations?



Is this the Gone With the Wind staircase?


----------



## Ed Corrigan

pinwheel said:


> I've got 25 stair treads, 7' long that have been painted that I need to remove the paint from. I done a test area. Let heat gun bubble paint, then hit with paint scraper with very good results. My heat gun is a small cheapo. Would like to have something that spreads the heat wider to speed up the process. Anyone got any recomendations?


By no means do I know if this a viable idea, but what about those propane weed torches. China Freight has em for 20 bucks.


----------



## pinwheel

Robie said:


> Is this the Gone With the Wind staircase?


It is.

No interest in using open flames in a multi million dollar historic mansion. Just want to find a better quality heat gun that will spread the heat stream wider than a couple inches.


----------



## Robie

pinwheel said:


> It is.
> 
> No interest in using open flames in a multi million dollar historic mansion. Just want to find a better quality heat gun that will spread the heat stream wider than a couple inches.


Of course not.
I responded before realizing it was probably the mansion staircase and these were the attached treads.
I know a painter that used the bullet heater on old wooden shutters ....in his shop. He was able to heat and scrape a big area at one time.


----------



## Mesilla Valley

Picked up a HF one for the last job I had for the helper and used my 30 year old one. They both did the job. Only so much heat you can get out of 1500 watts. Maybe tape 2 or 3 together  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

TSM 22

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

$4K?


----------



## rrk

pinwheel said:


> I've got 25 stair treads, 7' long that have been painted that I need to remove the paint from. I done a test area. Let heat gun bubble paint, then hit with paint scraper with very good results. My heat gun is a small cheapo. Would like to have something that spreads the heat wider to speed up the process. Anyone got any recomendations?


Milwaukee has one with a flat tip that goes over the send to widen the heat area


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> $4K?


Yes. I know someone who has the previous model, he went from the Foreman (the one we currently use) to the TSM 21, says the difference is day and night. We'll see. 

They do have a 57K unit. 

Tom


----------



## VinylHanger

rrk said:


> Milwaukee has one with a flat tip that goes over the send to widen the heat area


Yep. Pretty much any new one will have attachments. I usually end up buying a new one when I have window restorations because I lose the wide tips.

I just use a regular Wagner heat gun. Works well and fast.



Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

How about buying a handful of the cheap heat guns with stands?

Or get one of those infrared heater lamps made for this purpose? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Railman

After burning up multiple cheapies, we ended up with the Milwaulkee. It has a lot of power, & has proven to be very durable.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Lettusbee said:


> How about buying a handful of the cheap heat guns with stands?
> 
> Or get one of those infrared heater lamps made for this purpose?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yeah, the speed heater is the stuff. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

tjbnwi said:


> Yes. I know someone who has the previous model, he went from the Foreman (the one we currently use) to the TSM 21, says the difference is day and night. We'll see.
> 
> They do have a 57K unit.
> 
> Tom


The Castle machines were the originators and are great little machines. 

Surprises me you could get your hands on one currently 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The Castle machines were the originators and are great little machines.
> 
> Surprises me you could get your hands on one currently
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I ordered it expecting a wait. They called me, said they had someone cancel on this one. Told them to send it, they shipped it the same day. 

Tom


----------



## mattsk8

Went with the Kombi, our weed whacker died so it made sense. Actually got the grass trimmer, the guy said it's the same head just spend $30 and get the weed whacker head for it, then I have both the grass trimmer and the weed whacker.


----------



## VinylHanger

Love my Kombi.

Have an edger, a string head, the straight hedge trimmer, (get the articulating one), pole pruner and the power scythe.

They all work great. The power scythe is a disappointment though. Too short, but is more heavy duty than the articulating hedge trimmer. Already had the straight, so opted for the scythe.

The hedge trimmer is awesome for blackberries. It's Ike a light saber.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsk8

VinylHanger said:


> Love my Kombi.
> 
> Have an edger, a string head, the straight hedge trimmer, (get the articulating one), pole pruner and the power scythe.
> 
> They all work great. The power scythe is a disappointment though. Too short, but is more heavy duty than the articulating hedge trimmer. Already had the straight, so opted for the scythe.
> 
> The hedge trimmer is awesome for blackberries. It's Ike a light saber.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


There were 4 different motors, I got the 2nd most powerful. Seems like it's running slow, like it should have more RPMs. Does yours seem this way? I cut a couple 2" to 3" limbs and it did it, but it seems kinda slow.


----------



## Robie

I'm gonna be a pita...

Personally, I would have gone with a dedicated, gas, long reach chainsaw...as shown in the video.
I've spoken to too may people/customers that bought the "it slices, it dices, it makes julienne fries" models that just don't perform that well.

Just my opinion.


----------



## META

Mine has more power than it needs, which is why I mentioned the fixed pole model as it should be lighter and have a better pole.

I have an extra extension as well, which probably adds a little weight in the connection. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

mattsk8 said:


> There were 4 different motors, I got the 2nd most powerful. Seems like it's running slow, like it should have more RPMs. Does yours seem this way? I cut a couple 2" to 3" limbs and it did it, but it seems kinda slow.


Yeah. Mine seems slow as well. I got the top end one, due to the massive brush and blackberries we deal with constantly.

It believe it runs slower, but with more torque. Always seems like it should go that little more rpm and smooth out, but doesn't. I should call my shop and ask.

Also, after a while you need to adjust the throttle cable once it is run for a bunch of hours.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsk8

META said:


> Mine has more power than it needs, which is why I mentioned the fixed pole model as it should be lighter and have a better pole.
> 
> I have an extra extension as well, which probably adds a little weight in the connection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Do you have a Kombi or a straight up pole pruning saw?

This worked, no complaints but it is a smidge underpowered for the pruning saw. It cuts but I imagine once the blade gets duller, it won't cut well at all.

I guess the model up from the head I bought, which is the highest power engine, is 30% more powerful than the one I got. I might swap mine out, it's $50 more and they have a 7 day satisfaction guarantee.


----------



## VinylHanger

I'd swap. Also, get the carbon fiber extension. It saves some weight up front, but it isn't cheap for sure.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

mattsk8 said:


> Do you have a Kombi or a straight up pole pruning saw?
> 
> This worked, no complaints but it is a smidge underpowered for the pruning saw. It cuts but I imagine once the blade gets duller, it won't cut well at all.
> 
> I guess the model up from the head I bought, which is the highest power engine, is 30% more powerful than the one I got. I might swap mine out, it's $50 more and they have a 7 day satisfaction guarantee.


I cut a 1" hole in an old 10" miter saw blade to take down smaller trees too. That gets a little hairy, but the long arm keeps it away from my legs...












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Ordered this festool set from Grizzly on Sunday, and it's already here! 
Price was $220 plus shipping, so still a little cheaper than what they were selling for last year.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

Bunch of suckers going out and buying "proper" tools like routers and straight edges. All you need is a steady hand!










On another note, I need to take my impact in for warranty. It started going forward even when in reverse. Something ain't right.


----------



## pinwheel

New 18 guage floor nailer & floor jack. Had a nailer stolen a year or so ago, so it was time to replace it. Got 1400' of engineered hardwood to lay.Didn't really need another jack, but the package special was so reasonable, I couldn't not buy it.


----------



## tjbnwi

tjbnwi said:


> TSM 22
> 
> Tom


Finally had a chance to get the TSM 22 up and running. Nice machine to say the least. 

Tom


----------



## rrk

pinwheel said:


> New 18 guage floor nailer & floor jack. Had a nailer stolen a year or so ago, so it was time to replace it. Got 1400' of engineered hardwood to lay.Didn't really need another jack, but the package special was so reasonable, I couldn't not buy it.
> 
> View attachment 511735


my back hurts just thinking about that


----------



## pinwheel

rrk said:


> my back hurts just thinking about that



Mine don't, my wife does the nailing.


----------



## tjbnwi

Groovin'

Tom


----------



## Leo G

You playing Darcy now?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> You playing Darcy now?


Huh?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

I'll be working in an attic to tie in some electrical the next couple days, so I bought this light. What'a you guys think? Lol










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Robie




----------



## META

Calidecks said:


> I'll be working in an attic to tie in some electrical the next couple days, so I bought this light. What'a you guys think? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I would comment on the light, but can't see the wrapper..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

META said:


> I would comment on the light, but can't see the wrapper..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Milwaukee 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## META

Calidecks said:


> Milwaukee
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Cigar wrapper...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

META said:


> Cigar wrapper...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


LFD. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## rrk

dont fall though the ceiling


----------



## Leo G

Mike isn't going to use a ladder again... Is he?


----------



## rrk

Bumbles don’t bounce


----------



## Leo G

Sure they do.

Mike doesn't though.


----------



## tjbnwi

Baby power feed up and running. Held in place with 4 150 Mag Switches.






Tom


----------



## bwiab

Almost 20 years in the dreaming... finally made it happen...


----------



## bwiab

Mesilla Valley said:


> Really hate my corded hedge trimmer. It’s fighting with the cord always coming loose. Broke down and got this since it’s in one of my battery platforms. Probably only to be used a couple times a year. It was one of those, what the hell purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was helping a client move some crap in his garage and an we grabbed one of the corded ones. The cord was missing and I said you can just plug in an extension cord and it will work. He then told me the story of his friend who had one and cut through the chord while trimming the bushes... As I started laughing... he proceeded to tell me he died from electrocution... 🤯


----------



## Mesilla Valley

bwiab said:


> Was helping a client move some crap in his garage and an we grabbed one of the corded ones. The cord was missing and I said you can just plug in an extension cord and it will work. He then told me the story of his friend who had one and cut through the chord while trimming the bushes... As I started laughing... he proceeded to tell me he died from electrocution...


Oh s***!! Money well spent then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

bwiab said:


> Almost 20 years in the dreaming... finally made it happen...
> View attachment 512914
> 
> 
> View attachment 512915


Sweeeet.....


----------



## Lettusbee

Holy ****ing epilepsy. What just haooened?!


bwiab said:


> Almost 20 years in the dreaming... finally made it happen...
> View attachment 512914
> 
> 
> View attachment 512915


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
*___*


----------



## danrush

Hey mike, nice haul. I have the 23 and 18 gassers. Love them for what I do.(cabinet installs). I've been thinking hard about that 21, but the 18's nail holes are so small, I'm not sure I'd gain much from it. Love to hear your thoughts after you fire it up.


----------



## Calidecks

I got it for the times we cut out around pipes, usually at the wall area. We drill out with a Forstner then cut the back out with a jigsaw. That part of the back of the cut we like to put back. The 18 is just too big and has a tendency to split such a small piece of composite. 

I will say just checking it out on my workbench the hole was so small on the 21 I thought it was misfiring.

We also have the 18 that we use to temp up facia during install before we screw it off.

I thought about the 23 but not thrilled about the headless part.

The 21 is a brad.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## tjbnwi

danrush said:


> Hey mike, nice haul. I have the 23 and 18 gassers. Love them for what I do.(cabinet installs). I've been thinking hard about that 21, but the 18's nail holes are so small, I'm not sure I'd gain much from it. Love to hear your thoughts after you fire it up.


Dan,

I have the Grex 21 pneumatic, it works really well. Use it more than the 18 or 23.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

danrush said:


> Hey mike, nice haul. I have the 23 and 18 gassers. Love them for what I do.(cabinet installs). I've been thinking hard about that 21, but the 18's nail holes are so small, I'm not sure I'd gain much from it. Love to hear your thoughts after you fire it up.


My Grex is too picky. Wish it was as reliable as my Senco 23ga. But that only shoots up to 1"


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> My Grex is too picky. Wish it was as reliable as my Senco 23ga. But that only shoots up to 1"


I found the only time I've had issues with the 18 was shooting 2". Once I went to 1-3/4" I've not had one misfire.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G

It's a 1 3/4" max 23ga. Only works with Grex pins. Sometimes it won't fire them either. When it's working it's a good gun. When it's not it's very frustrating.


----------



## rblakes1

Grex quality seems to be all over the place. I have a 2" 23 ga that I've had for 7-8 years. My 16 broke within a year as did a friend's 18

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TPS BOCO

Bringing on 2 solid guys has impacted my tool buying problems exponentially. $500 on rigging gear Monday, snagged a nice wacker-nuesson jumping jack yesterday, and now $900 on Trow and Holden chisels and hammers today. Now all I have to shop for is:
-Bunch more Milwaukee/makita cordless so I have 2 full kits.
-Mini-skid forks
-Hats/shirts
-Dump trailer,(or bigger truck with dump bed)
-Etc......


----------



## bwiab

got to buy these today...









cause I drove around like this yesterday... 🤣🤣🤣😭


----------



## Calidecks

bwiab said:


> got to buy these today...
> View attachment 512966
> 
> 
> cause I drove around like this yesterday...
> View attachment 512967


Ouch!


Mike.
*___*


----------



## hdavis

Oops!


----------



## Leo G

Didn't lose anything else besides some bits? Not too bad then.


----------



## rrk

I wish I could say I have never done that but thats why I will never ever own another pickup, I forget to close the tailgate


----------



## danrush

Leo G said:


> It's a 1 3/4" max 23ga. Only works with Grex pins. Sometimes it won't fire them either. When it's working it's a good gun. When it's not it's very frustrating.


I had a boatload of trouble with my pneumatic 23, so it was a leap of faith to go to the cordless, but I've been really happy. My only issues with the gas have been fully sinking long pins maple to maple, but that's probably expecting too much from any pinner. That's why I'm looking at the 21, hoping it has a bit more oomph. 

For anyone else looking at the gas guns, in my experience both the 18 and 23 don't get nearly as many shots per cartridge as Grex claims I should. I'd be shocked if I actually got 1000 per can of gas, probably closer to 5-600. That's ok for me though, 200 shots is a big day for me. I'm mostly just tacking until the glue sets.

Mike and Tom, thanks for helping me drop a few Benjamins . Looks like I'll be surfing on over to the Grex site.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

bwiab said:


> got to buy these today...
> View attachment 512966
> 
> 
> cause I drove around like this yesterday...
> View attachment 512967


Oops

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Found the achelles heel to these saw Horses. So I made them from oak. Leo would be proud of me.



















Mike.
*___*


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Oooooooo is see glue


----------



## rrk

bwiab said:


> Almost 20 years in the dreaming... finally made it happen...
> View attachment 512914
> 
> 
> View attachment 512915


which kit is that? full 4 x 8?


----------



## Porterfarm

rrk said:


> which kit is that? full 4 x 8?



Way too cool!!


----------



## Mesilla Valley

On vacation where there are woodworking stores. Picked up some toys that I wanted to get hands on before purchasing.








Still p***** that my stanley shoulder plane got stolen. Didn’t want to do the big money veritas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwiab

rrk said:


> which kit is that? full 4 x 8?


5x10... working on vacuum hold down but can only afford 5 x 8. for now...


----------



## tgeb

I saw a guy pull away from a stop light and a ladder slid of his rack. I tried to catch him and let him know but he was hammer down. 

I made the next available u turn and went back, by the time I got turned around some dude was picking it up and putting it on his truck. 🥴


----------



## tgeb

Broke a caulking gun the other day fooling with epoxy, setting rebar into a wall.
Had to replace it with something....


----------



## reggi

tgeb said:


> I saw a guy pull away from a stop light and a ladder slid of his rack. I tried to catch him and let him know but he was hammer down.
> 
> I made the next available u turn and went back, by the time I got turned around some dude was picking it up and putting it on his truck. 🥴


Welp, next time you could just pick up the ladder yourself. You would be protecting it from thieves.


----------



## Pounder

tgeb said:


> Broke a caulking gun the other day fooling with epoxy, setting rebar into a wall.
> Had to replace it with something....
> View attachment 513483


Let us know how it works. Might be one in my future.

I use a lot of epoxy, the Simpson dual tube stuff. If it's cold, you almost can't get the stuff out of tubes. My guy's discovered that a few seconds in the jobsite microwave warms it up and makes it much easier to work with.
Pro tip: Don't over cook it, the tubes will explode. Then everything you warm up in the microwave for the next month will taste funny.


----------



## tgeb

I'll report back. I broke the old gun because the epoxy set in the mixing tube and I was trying to force it out. I even cut the tube back a couple times to try and get it going.

I was not too happy. I knew I had to work fast, had all the holes ready, set 3 rebar in one location, moved to the next location for 3 more and could not get the epoxy to pump out. Forced it and busted the gun.


----------



## Windycity

Pounder said:


> Let us know how it works. Might be one in my future.
> 
> I use a lot of epoxy, the Simpson dual tube stuff. If it's cold, you almost can't get the stuff out of tubes. My guy's discovered that a few seconds in the jobsite microwave warms it up and makes it much easier to work with.
> Pro tip: Don't over cook it, the tubes will explode. Then everything you warm up in the microwave for the next month will taste funny.


Some caulking tubes have metal on them though so the microwave is a no no 


Dash board of the truck works nicely as well for that

I have been thinking about a battery power caulking gun since I use a lot of polyurethane which sucks to hand crank 

David


----------



## hdavis

Any battery powered caulking gun is better than none.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

tgeb said:


> I'll report back. I broke the old gun because the epoxy set in the mixing tube and I was trying to force it out


Tom, I keep a couple of the metal reinforcement rods that go on the steps of a pull down attic ladder. They work pretty good ( sometimes ) to get it flowing if you get the set up pieces free. I have blown tubes open & broke my share of guns

Mike


----------



## tgeb

Well the new caulk gun didn't work for the epoxy tube. It just wouldn't fit in the gun. No recess at the back of the tube.










Luckily I had a couple of other dispensers on the truck.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Ouch. What did the gun cost?

Just asking so I can congratulate myself on not sharing your misfortune.


----------



## tgeb

$129+tax
I'm considering returning it, still have the box.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Given that I doubt you have much use for standard caulk tubes on the scale that makes such a gun attractive, I'd return it in a heartbeat.

I bought a Ryobi gun like that several years ago for a big project, and it was worth it. But I haven't used it since.


----------



## Calidecks

tgeb said:


> Well the new caulk gun didn't work for the epoxy tube. It just wouldn't fit in the gun. No recess at the back of the tube.
> 
> View attachment 513651
> 
> 
> Luckily I had a couple of other dispensers on the truck.


Can't you unthread it some?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## META

tgeb said:


> Well the new caulk gun didn't work for the epoxy tube. It just wouldn't fit in the gun. No recess at the back of the tube.
> 
> View attachment 513651
> 
> 
> Luckily I had a couple of other dispensers on the truck.


Bummer! We use that gun at times for subfloor days, but really is crap when a tube blows up on cold days. Just can't feel the resistance like a hand gun.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb

Calidecks said:


> Can't you unthread it some?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Not sure what you mean about unthreading it. No adjustable parts as far as I could see.


----------



## reggi

2” slurry pump and suction hoses. These are nice for pumping around tight radius bends.

Anybody have any preventative maintenance tips for the pump? I’m not going to use it all that often and I’m concerned it’ll rust out.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Another machine to fix other machines

6" pratt & Whitney vertical shaper/slotter

In amazing condition. 






































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pounder

Are the ways on that hand scraped? Looks like it in the pic.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Pounder said:


> Are the ways on that hand scraped? Looks like it in the pic.


Yes, they are hand scraped after grinding/planing, for oil retention. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Railman

That's a beaut!
Don't see many of those these days. Most practical machinist prefer the broach method for internal keyways. External are done on a mill. 
I guess it's main use would be to cut internal splines.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Railman said:


> That's a beaut!
> Don't see many of those these days. Most practical machinist prefer the broach method for internal keyways. External are done on a mill.
> I guess it's main use would be to cut internal splines.


Or odd size bores the one doesn't have a broach bushings for. 

Lots of things can be done on this that one could do on a shaper, but probably better. These often lived in tool rooms. Found a cool 18 page circular for this, apparently used in tool and die work as well. 

Claims to be the most versatile machine in the shop, according to P&W

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Wood

Warner, what are ways??


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Joe Wood said:


> Warner, what are ways??


What the tables traverse on, for your left/right, in/out movement 





Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Wood

Thanks Warner I should have deduced that from my boat building days!


----------



## overanalyze

Well it was time to send this old beast off to the scrap yard...someone probably could work on it and get it running decent, but for us it was always a hassle to use and the exhaust was unbearable anymore. Funny thing is we got more money for it for scrap than we originally bought it for 17 years ago...

Bought this new to us unit to replace it...so much nicer...and propane so we can breath while using it....


----------



## tjbnwi

I need to get a forklift——after I get a larger building. 

Tom


----------



## overanalyze

It's not a daily use item for us but a must have. We try and keep semi-organized and that mean racks and stuff stored up high. The really nice upgrade with the one we just got is the ability to drive on our stone parking lot...that little one would just get stuck.


----------



## Railman

We have a 5K, and a 7K of that same model. I really like them! They have good capacity and are still very maneuverable in tight spaces.


----------



## tjbnwi

overanalyze said:


> It's not a daily use item for us but a must have. We try and keep semi-organized and that mean racks and stuff stored up high. The really nice upgrade with the one we just got is the ability to drive on our stone parking lot...that little one would just get stuck.


There is a United Rental at the north end of the parking lot, when I really need a forklift I rent one. There are times I wish I had one on site, problem is there is no room for one in the building. 

Tom


----------



## Railman

I'm not sure that that one will do much better on gravel. You might take a look at having the rims re tired. There are services that can come to your place and swap them out. They have a lot of different tread designs.

Our first shop at a concrete pad along with a gravel driveway area. We got stuck on the gravel all the time, especially in the springtime.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Yale and hyster are now the same, bunch of BS electronics on them. I maintain 4 lifts just like that. Main issues are plugs, wires, valve cover leak, pan leaks, front crank seal leaks. 

Great machine if taken care of. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

I just bought a used scissor lift from United. They had a lot to choose from. Pretty good experience overall. 


tjbnwi said:


> There is a United Rental at the north end of the parking lot, when I really need a forklift I rent one. There are times I wish I had one on site, problem is there is no room for one in the building.
> 
> Tom


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

I’d ask you to bring the lift down so I can hang a fan in the shop for the guys, but after the last few days I’d rather them burn in hades…….

Thanks for the heads up, I was going to check with United when I get ready to buy. 

Tom


----------



## overanalyze

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Yale and hyster are now the same, bunch of BS electronics on them. I maintain 4 lifts just like that. Main issues are plugs, wires, valve cover leak, pan leaks, front crank seal leaks.
> 
> Great machine if taken care of.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Bottom is dry, little seepage on the valve cover. Runs well!! We gave it a good de-greasing/pressure washing so we could see if anything becomes and issue.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

overanalyze said:


> Bottom is dry, little seepage on the valve cover. Runs well!! We gave it a good de-greasing/pressure washing so we could see if anything becomes and issue.


Parts are pretty cheap. 

2.0 mazda? Could be 2.2 mazda depending on truck size. 

Great little engines for the most part. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Ordered this online and it came broke. Should have the replacement by Saturday.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G

Looks like it fell off the truck... literally


----------



## overanalyze

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Parts are pretty cheap.
> 
> 2.0 mazda? Could be 2.2 mazda depending on truck size.
> 
> Great little engines for the most part.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Says Impco 2.0?...


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

overanalyze said:


> Says Impco 2.0?...


2.0 mazda FE. Impco propane system. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Railman

My 2 have the 2.4 GM Vortec.


----------



## META

Fatmax for years...25' & 35'. Now where's that Fatmax with black tape on it so I can better read the laser. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Calidecks said:


> I remember when the old chromed plastic ones were the cats ass.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Thats what I still use. Unger keeps getting me to try new ones, but I keep going back to the old silver Stanley's.

And nothing with an autolock. Those are evil.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Warren said:


> Back in the day, our whole crew would get the Craftsman 25 footers. Decent tape, and they would replace it forever, or so we thought.
> Eventually, they would give you a lesser Companion brand tape, as they no longer supported the warranty


Yep. Same here. Loved those tapes.

Eventually they started giving me the sideways glance, so I stopped buying them.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Calidecks said:


> I remember when the old chromed plastic ones were the cats ass


I found 1 of the ol lever locks 20 years or so back. Still using it


Mike


----------



## asgoodasdead

I really like the newer craftsman tapes Lowe's sells now. they're pretty much the same as the Stanley's or dewalts, but the blade is white so it's easier to see a laser line on it outdoors than a yellow blade 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk

Lettusbee said:


> Well, I got mine when they first came out. Maybe improvements have been made?


new ones are much better than just a few years ago


----------



## rrk

Warren said:


> Back in the day, our whole crew would get the Craftsman 25 footers. Decent tape, and they would replace it forever, or so we thought.
> Eventually, they would give you a lesser Companion brand tape, as they no longer supported the warranty


then they just gave you the tape insert and it was not worth the trouble to install it


----------



## VinylHanger

rrk said:


> then they just gave you the tape insert and it was not worth the trouble to install it


That's right. I forgot that. Problem was that the spring was usually jacked up, so a new blade did no good.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bwiab

picked up at 35' fatmax today.... had a 40' in stock but hesitated when thinking about possibly buying two ****ty tapes in a couple of days... minor complaint but would like to see the fat max read straight up when pulling to the left...


----------



## Porterfarm

Loved the old yellow lever locks.

The silver ones I think we're lighter.
I haven't liked any of the Stanley's over the last several years. The locks never seem to work properly. 
I converted to the Milwaukees. Larger numbers and pretty clear to read. Some are printed on the front and back. 

Remember the Black Stanley's, 
The back of tape would have useful charts and facts...


----------



## overanalyze

Pulled the trigger on this 2014 JLG! Just shy of 10k lbs so no cdl/semi required to tow. 40' working height. Not getting any younger and this should keep us off ladders and planks.


----------



## mrcat

New tool trailer finally came in. Ordered late November 2020.
ITI Cargo 8x20, walk on roof, 7k axles, 12k electric jack. Now to find the time to build it out.
















Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Are those side doors enclosed cubbies ?


----------



## mrcat

overanalyze said:


> Are those side doors enclosed cubbies ?


They will be. Will have slides for the generator, air compressor and gas can

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Wow guys are picking up serious equipment. I picked a novice tool

I have a plastic miter box with handsaw I use for stop molding or quarter round crap.....I have had it for ever and grabbed it trim an air conditioner swap for someone. It was embarrassing how dull the dam thing was so I bent it in half to force myself to get a new one. 😆


----------



## Pounder

Tom M said:


> Wow guys are picking up serious equipment. I picked a novice tool
> 
> I have a plastic miter box with handsaw I use for stop molding or quarter round crap.....I have had it for ever and grabbed it trim an air conditioner swap for someone. It was embarrassing how dull the dam thing was so I bent it in half to force myself to get a new one. 😆


You buy what makes sense. I'd love to have a tool trailer, but I've only done one project in the last ten years where there was a place to park it.


----------



## Tom M

Of course. I'm starting to liquid things I don't feel I want to be bothered with anymore. But ..... when you need it you need it.


----------



## overanalyze

overanalyze said:


> Pulled the trigger on this 2014 JLG! Just shy of 10k lbs so no cdl/semi required to tow. 40' working height. Not getting any younger and this should keep us off ladders and planks.


Used this today for finishing the top row of wall sheathing and for routing out and nailing off window openings. How nice was it to not be dealing with ladders on crappy soil and grade! We did decide harness always even for ourselves so we bought some brand new, nice harnesses to wear. It wasn't too bad wearing it all day. Definitely a big improvement over the cheap, entry level ones we had before.


----------



## TPS BOCO

I'm 'taking it easy' for a few days from an injury...... so catching up on all the stuff I 'need':
-Stihl TS700 and all possible accessories,(ironically the old Husqvarna piston seized while I was at the shop picking up the new saw)
-4 piece Milwaukee pack out set,(to replace the 2 week old POS Dewalt 'sh*tbox 2.0's I bought and am returning.
-2 pair of Duluth Firehouse pants
*Forgot to grab a Milwaukee rotary hammer.... I'll grab it tomorrow when I return the Dewalt crap.*

Now all I need is a dump trailer, new to me truck, skid steer.......... It's way too easy to spend money on stuff that makes money.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

TPS BOCO said:


> ,(to replace the 2 week old POS Dewalt 'sh*tbox 2.0's I bought and am returning.


What didn't you like about the DeWalt boxes?


----------



## smalpierre

META said:


> It was always the upper edges of the pouches. We milked those things forever. Then rerivet them, etc.


I'm a tool buying addict, so I buy new ones when they get kinda bad. Probably before I really need to. Then again ... that could go toward new tools instead of replacement tools - the dilema!!!

This week - I got a rototiller, a hiller / furrower attachment, a pressure washer, a new tool belt - not that I NEEDED one, but I wanted a padded nylon instead of leather one. I'm sure theres more. Oh right - got a new wire mapping tool, finally replaced my crappy toner with a Fluke, got some random things - and that new hammer.

Saw a rake that's sized for my beds - I held back, got to save some for next week.


----------



## META

When you're early 20s and running your framing business, penny pinching mattered.

I just bought a bunch if tools as well, but to replace what was stolen.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smalpierre

META said:


> When you're early 20s and running your framing business, penny pinching mattered.
> 
> I just bought a bunch if tools as well, but to replace what was stolen.


Yeah, early 20's I was a cheapskate. Had a box full of snap-on gear ripped off, was subbing jobs where I had to buy a lot of gear on a low budget. Squeezed the eagle til it screamed for sure.

Ugh - a tool theft :/ There is not much I hate worse than a tool thief. What all did those no good somanabeshes get you for? I hope your insurance covered it. I also hope whoever stole them cuts off their friggin fingers, and nails themselves to some framing with their ill gotten "treasures" so they can't get to a doc. Or at least OD on the dope they bought with the money they got pawning them.


----------



## META

It was a quick dash, just under $5k for what I had into the tools, over $5k to replace. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Someone stole the Ramset XT 540


----------



## smalpierre

Low down dirty mfkers. I hope they get what they deserve.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Yeah? Well. When I started out I had to tie plastic grocery bags to my rope belt to use as nail bags and hammer holders so there. I win.


Andy.


----------



## hdavis

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Yeah? Well. When I started out I had to tie plastic grocery bags to my rope belt to use as nail bags and hammer holders so there. I win.
> 
> 
> Andy.


That's environmentally unsound....


----------



## Tinstaafl

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Yeah? Well. When I started out I had to tie plastic grocery bags to my rope belt to use as nail bags and hammer holders so there. I win.


Noob. Back in the day, we used possum skin.


----------



## META

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Yeah? Well. When I started out I had to tie plastic grocery bags to my rope belt to use as nail bags and hammer holders so there. I win.
> 
> 
> Andy.


They had plastic back then?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## asgoodasdead

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Yeah? Well. When I started out I had to tie plastic grocery bags to my rope belt to use as nail bags and hammer holders so there. I win.
> 
> 
> Andy.


instead of just getting the free lumberyard aprons? brilliant 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## smalpierre

You guys are brutal! 

Leave my opossum alone Tin, he's my buddy! The racoon on the other hand, go right ahead. The tail makes a good brush to keep the tools clean too.


----------



## Calidecks

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Yeah? Well. When I started out I had to tie plastic grocery bags to my rope belt to use as nail bags and hammer holders so there. I win.
> 
> 
> Andy.


Barefoot in the snow?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## smalpierre

Calidecks said:


> Barefoot in the snow?


Backwards, and uphill both ways.


----------



## asgoodasdead

these were listed on Amazon as "used-very good" for $55 cheaper than retail. showed up brand new with the tags ripped off. nice score 

I've worn them at work the past 2 days and they're already breaking in nicely


















Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## smalpierre

A lot of "used" amazon things are things people got, didn't want, and returned. Basically new.


----------



## asgoodasdead

smalpierre said:


> A lot of "used" amazon things are things people got, didn't want, and returned. Basically new.


yep. that's what I figured and figured right. plus even if it ended up being slightly used, who cares it'd look that way after using it for a few days anyway 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Fell of the wagon again.
I’m excited to give it a try tomorrow. Shot a few nails when I got home tonight and was impressed. Definitely heavy though.


----------



## smalpierre

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Fell of the wagon again.
> I’m excited to give it a try tomorrow. Shot a few nails when I got home tonight and was impressed. Definitely heavy though.


Somebody was saying - if you're gonna be shooting paslode HDG, you're gonna have to get extended mag, or clip 3 off the strips. So there's something else you're gonna have to fall off the wagon for.


----------



## overanalyze

We have been using the Milwaukee a bit lately. It sinks nails better than any cordless I have used!!! LVLs are no problem. It's heavy!!!


----------



## Leo G

And yet he talked about it.


----------



## Mesilla Valley

Found this 503 for $60. Works great, remembered how much I hate replacing power cords. These are worm drive sanders and were selling for up to a thousand bucks when they stopped making them in 2009. Even found they stock belts at the orange store. Ordered a new dust collection bag that I’ll have to modify to fit. Looking for a local source for skil worm drive oil. Lumber yard doesn’t carry any. I’m liking it more than my Bosch 4x24, very balanced side to side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asgoodasdead

Mesilla Valley said:


> Found this 503 for $60. Works great, remembered how much I hate replacing power cords. These are worm drive sanders and were selling for up to a thousand bucks when they stopped making them in 2009. Even found they stock belts at the orange store. Ordered a new dust collection bag that I’ll have to modify to fit. Looking for a local source for skil worm drive oil. Lumber yard doesn’t carry any. I’m liking it more than my Bosch 4x24, very balanced side to side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


does home Depot no longer carry Skil worm drive oil? they always used to 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## reggi

Mesilla Valley said:


> Found this 503 for $60. Works great, remembered how much I hate replacing power cords. These are worm drive sanders and were selling for up to a thousand bucks when they stopped making them in 2009. Even found they stock belts at the orange store. Ordered a new dust collection bag that I’ll have to modify to fit. Looking for a local source for skil worm drive oil. Lumber yard doesn’t carry any. I’m liking it more than my Bosch 4x24, very balanced side to side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where do you put the bread?


----------



## Mesilla Valley

asgoodasdead said:


> does home Depot no longer carry Skil worm drive oil? they always used to
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


Just did a search and doesn’t look like HD stocks it now. Found it on the Amazon but rather pick it up local.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mesilla Valley

reggi said:


> Where do you put the bread?


There known as locomotives. Older ones have that whole streamlined look.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

You got a White Cap or HD Supply near you? They usually have the oil.


----------



## Mesilla Valley

Lettusbee said:


> You got a White Cap or HD Supply near you? They usually have the oil.


Nope, I’ll try the bearing and chain store tomorrow. Is the consistency of the skil oil like that of differential oil or thinner?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DenverCountryBoy

Upgraded my screwdriver game. Texture tips for my pleasure.


----------



## Lettusbee

Mesilla Valley said:


> Nope, I’ll try the bearing and chain store tomorrow. Is the consistency of the skil oil like that of differential oil or thinner?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly can't remember. My worm drive has been sitting on the shelf ever since I got the dual battery Makita rear handle. Not even sure I can find my tube of skil oil.


----------



## Mesilla Valley

Lettusbee said:


> Honestly can't remember. My worm drive has been sitting on the shelf ever since I got the dual battery Makita rear handle. Not even sure I can find my tube of skil oil.


I upgraded from sidewinders to the dewalt 60v rear handle when they came out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Mesilla Valley said:


> Just did a search and doesn’t look like HD stocks it now. Found it on the Amazon but rather pick it up local.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen it at lowes in the past

Seems like something an older hardware store would have, covered in dust on the bottom shelf

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## reggi

Maybe go over to bobistheoilguy.com and ask those lube freaks what you can substitute with.

Beware the schaeffer oil salesreps.


----------



## Railman

SKILSAW 80111 Worm Drive Saw Lubricant, Black - Circular Saw Accessories - Amazon.com


SKILSAW 80111 Worm Drive Saw Lubricant, Black - Circular Saw Accessories - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## smalpierre

DenverCountryBoy said:


> View attachment 518884
> 
> 
> Upgraded my screwdriver game. Texture tips for my pleasure.


I got the Klein screwdriver handle bottle opener. Never just loved Kleins handles, but good for a lot of torque. They just feel like holding a barrel. Love the snap-on hard handles, but I'm not spending 200 bucks on 8 screwdrivers. Those Weras look weird, never held one though they might feel good in the hand. Look like a b-plug though


----------



## Lettusbee

Mesilla Valley said:


> I upgraded from sidewinders to the dewalt 60v rear handle when they came out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got 2 worm drives and a sidewinder (All corded) that have been relegated to the dust bin. Been thinking about liquidating them on Craigslist. Haven't used any of em in years. Seems like unrolling a cord is such a thing of the past. 
I'd shed a tear though if I had to sell my oldest wormdrive. One of my first tool purchases in the 90s


----------



## Mesilla Valley

I keep one corded side winder on the trailer for nasty quick and dirty demo ( through asphalt shingles, toilet water soaked floor boards, rodent soaked joists).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mesilla Valley

Found the guru on the porter cable sanders/ Rockwell. Says Mobil SHC 634 gear lube is interchangeable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reggi

Replaced my crappy old gerber. The pliers on these resist twisting/racking much better, plus they are spring loaded for one handed operation. All tools are accessible with pliers stowed. Only thing I don’t like is it only came with a molle sheath which is a pretty sloppy fit on a belt, I’m going to buy a different sheath.


----------



## Calidecks

All labeled up!










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Mr_Stop

Calidecks said:


> All labeled up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Have you figured out a way to keep the labels stuck? I have a label maker and the labels don't seem to stay on for very long.


----------



## rblakes1

Mr_Stop said:


> Have you figured out a way to keep the labels stuck? I have a label maker and the labels don't seem to stay on for very long.


Do you clean with rubbing alcohol prior? That should help

On my old rigid boxes I used one of those white markers, that actually worked pretty well. I haven't done anything with my packouts yet


----------



## Big Johnson

Mr_Stop said:


> Have you figured out a way to keep the labels stuck? I have a label maker and the labels don't seem to stay on for very long.








HumiSeal 1A33 Polyurethane Conformal Coating Clear 1 L Can


<p>HumiSeal® 1A33 Urethane Conformal Coating is a one component, polyurethane coating that is used for circuit board applications. It contains no free isocyanates and fluoresces under UV light to aid inspection. It can be applied by spraying, brushing, or dipping methods. 1 L Can.</p> Part...




www.ellsworth.com


----------



## Calidecks

I use electrical cleaner on the area first. 
Don't have an issue with them coming off.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## smalpierre

My neighbor flashes plastic motorcycle parts with a torch before painting. Just licks it with the flame to vaporize any mold release agents or whatever.


----------



## META

9k#, 16'X4' wall Lamar DL83X16-48 dump trailer. This will take a few years to pay for itself in dump fees.

I might end up using it for small sand loads and firewood after clearing the land for the sand mine we're trying to get going. Doesn't get much sand though, but that's really just if needed.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mesilla Valley

So do I have a problem. Second old worm drive sander in 2 weeks. The first one was local and I was able to make sure it worked. This one is a crap shoot off ebay. Just really impressed with the porter cable 503 and wanted to see how the skil stacks up. Maybe I’ll have to go cold turkey after this one. I know, that’s what they all say.


----------



## TPS BOCO

Snagged this tile/stone saw yesterday- works great for stone veneer!(Rubi 250)


----------



## TPS BOCO

Now just need to convince myself to grab a Bosch laser measure,(outdoor 400’) and maybe the moasure setup….. anybody using either?


----------



## reggi

I knew what size blade it took but I guess I didn't realize how humungous this thing would be. It's basically a 14" angle grinder with a circular saw table.


----------



## hdavis

reggi said:


> View attachment 519199
> I knew what size blade it took but I guess I didn't realize how humungous this thing would be. It's basically a 14" angle grinder with a circular saw table.


Don't put a circ daw blade in that, you won't like what happens.


----------



## Calidecks

reggi said:


> View attachment 519199
> I knew what size blade it took but I guess I didn't realize how humungous this thing would be. It's basically a 14" angle grinder with a circular saw table.


You can downside the blade as long as you check the rpm compatibility.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## WBailey1041

Calidecks said:


> You can downside the blade as long as you check the rpm compatibility.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*





reggi said:


> View attachment 519199
> I knew what size blade it took but I guess I didn't realize how humungous this thing would be. It's basically a 14" angle grinder with a circular saw table.


Step one, discard safety shroud or cut the ground off the plug?


----------



## rrk

Calidecks said:


> I use electrical cleaner on the area first.
> Don't have an issue with them coming off.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Becareful some electrical cleaner will melt plastic, read the label. I waa quite surprised when I sprayed some contacts and found the whole plastic assemble glued together


----------



## SouthonBeach

reggi said:


> View attachment 519199
> I knew what size blade it took but I guess I didn't realize how humungous this thing would be. It's basically a 14" angle grinder with a circular saw table.


I have the same saw. I think it works great for an electric concrete saw.


----------



## reggi

Calidecks said:


> You can downside the blade as long as you check the rpm compatibility.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I wish I could put a bigger blade on it! Would love to be able to cut 6” deep with it. This does 5”.


----------



## reggi

WBailey1041 said:


> Step one, discard safety shroud or cut the ground off the plug?


This plug has no ground. I know, right?


----------



## Calidecks

WBailey1041 said:


> Step one, discard safety shroud or cut the ground off the plug?


There's no issue with putting a 12" blade on a 14" saw.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## META

Simpson Strong-Tie QUIKSTIK Rafter and Truss Fastening System w/Case


FYI. 

We love the ease of use this tool provides for installing truss screws. However, the hex driver tip has a standard connection format designed for quick connection with drills. 

We've now broke two in the same spot. The rounded out area on the connection driver is the weak spot on this tool. 

The tool can still be used but without staying connected to gun.

We originally used a Milwaukee 18v 1/2 heavy duty gun, which was overkill and heavy.

We switched to a medium duty gun which can handle driving multiple screws until a building is complete, 75-100. 

The 1/4 impacts are not strong enough to do this many in concession without getting too hot.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr

good info .thanks . surprised about the impacts not being able to handle .noise on drill driver would be much less


----------



## Lettusbee

I'm not following you on the leaving the burr thing. 
Please expound.


----------



## Designed2Fail

reggi said:


> The stropping motion breaks the burr off, during the final stage of the sharpening process.
> 
> You cannot have a sharp-as-can-be edge if you don’t remove the burr.


I know, didn't really explain my reply that well my fault. It is why I stated in the first reply to you why I don't strop all my chisels. I am in by no way shape or form a expert in sharping just stating what I know and have learned along the way. Was not trying to lecture or preach to any one.


----------



## reggi

Designed2Fail said:


> I know, didn't really explain my reply that well my fault. It is why I stated in the first reply to you why I don't strop all my chisels. I am in by no way shape or form a expert in sharping just stating what I know and have learned along the way. Was not trying to lecture or preach to any one.


Saul Goodman

We’re just having a friendly conversation about leather straps - errr strops.


----------



## Designed2Fail

Lettusbee said:


> I'm not following you on the leaving the burr thing.
> Please expound.


Removing the burr allows the blade or point to use a chopping action instead of a slicing one.


----------



## Calidecks

Do you pull the blade or push it?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Tinstaafl

If you're slicing instead of shaving, a burr can be advantageous. Gotta suit the sharpen to the task.


----------



## Designed2Fail

Calidecks said:


> Do you pull the blade or push it?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I pull, I have seen it done both ways just do it the way I was taught.


----------



## Lettusbee

Man. I'm starting to think I'll never understand this sharpening thing. 
Where's my belt sander?


----------



## META

Lettusbee said:


> Man. I'm starting to think I'll never understand this sharpening thing.
> Where's my belt sander?


Just buy a new one when its dull. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

I don't want to take the time to get the perfect edge with whetstones and all the mess that makes anymore.

I just whip out the diamond plates and go to town for a few minutes then get back to chopping wood.

Andy.


----------



## Leo G

I use a WorkSharp.


----------



## Calidecks

So do I. Although mines just the 2. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Designed2Fail

Lettusbee said:


> Man. I'm starting to think I'll never understand this sharpening thing.
> Where's my belt sander?


its sounds harder than it is. This guide explains how to take a blade back to factory edge. Trying to explain to my cousin how to do it over the phone was useless lol. All you need is a sharpie, a cheap throw away knife and whetstone 600/1000 grit whetstone. Asian style knifes are usually 10-13° and western style are at14-20°


----------



## reggi

I was taught to push on the stone and pull on the strop. When stropping, you alrernate sides every time, working the burr back and forth until it breaks off. It’s a spreading jam on toast type of action.


----------



## VinylHanger

This guy awesome at sharpening.






Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mesilla Valley

I know it’s sacrilege but sometimes when I need to quickly get back to work I use a hard felt buffing wheel on a cheap high speed bench grinder and a little green rouge. Always point the sharp end away from the spinning thing. Nice mirror finish. Causes more work later when you are trying to get everything back to straight but sure is fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META

I have some nice kitchen knives. They are worth taking the time to sharpen properly. 

My go to knife, not too worried about that work horse. Softer steel, quick edge, and abuse taker. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

I've got more sharpening stuff than I can keep track of.
I get a lot more mileage between sharpenings with a "ceramic steel". I think it's much better than a steel one as it actually removes some of the metal.
When they do need sharpening, I take them to a fairly local knife dealer. 
For $3 a knife, just can't beat it.
An older guy and his son and they really pay attention to your investments.


----------



## reggi

Robie said:


> I've got more sharpening stuff than I can keep track of.
> I get a lot more mileage between sharpenings with a "ceramic steel". I think it's much better than a steel one as it actually removes some of the metal.
> When they do need sharpening, I take them to a fairly local knife dealer.
> For $3 a knife, just can't beat it.
> An older guy and his son and they really pay attention to your investments.


Do they take knifes via mail? My kitchen knife could use some attention. I don’t know anybody around here and my knowledge is more hypothetical than practical.

Plus, come on, $3 a knife?


----------



## Robie

reggi said:


> Do they take knifes via mail? My kitchen knife could use some attention. I don’t know anybody around here and my knowledge is more hypothetical than practical.
> 
> Plus, come on, $3 a knife?



I doubt it. Mom & Pop operation.
I have to be careful going there as I start to salivate over his inventory.



SHARPENING SERVICES


----------



## Robie

This is what I use.
It really is pretty amazing how sharp it will get a fairly dull knife.
I hone it afterwards on my jeans.
Scary sharp.









Amazon.com: Arkansas Sharpeners Superstick Ceramic Rod, White : Home & Kitchen


Buy Arkansas Sharpeners Superstick Ceramic Rod, White: Knife Sharpeners - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Big Johnson

reggi said:


> Do they take knifes via mail? My kitchen knife could use some attention. I don’t know anybody around here and my knowledge is more hypothetical than practical.
> 
> Plus, come on, $3 a knife?


Ask your local hardware store, I bet they have or know someone.


----------



## WBailey1041

If


Big Johnson said:


> Ask your local hardware store, I bet they have or know someone.


If not, call the fanciest restaurant in town and have them ask the chef.


----------



## reggi

Local hardware store? Are you guys pulling my leg? Local hardware store stocks a length of rope, a garden hose sprayer, and perhaps some rakes. I'm not sure if they have their ears to the ground.


----------



## tgeb

Hardware store will sell you a bastard file, and tell you to sharpen with that, maybe follow up with this here finer file.


----------



## VinylHanger

reggi said:


> Local hardware store? Are you guys pulling my leg? Local hardware store stocks a length of rope, a garden hose sprayer, and perhaps some rakes. I'm not sure if they have their ears to the ground.


Man, I feel for you guys that are in big cities and still don't have options.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

VinylHanger said:


> Man, I feel for you guys that are in big cities and still don't have options.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Big cities have pros that sharpen knives. Here they service hotels and restaurants.


----------



## reggi

I don’t actually live in the city, much less a big one. I live in a small town thirty minutes from a landmark, but quaint, city. Lots of the work I share here is in that city.

There are independent lumber yards that seem to be doing well, and to be fair they might know someone, but hardware stores have been all but killed by home depot. The one I was thinking of with the crappy inventory, welp I just remembered that store bit the dust in the last year or two. Now it’s a marine supply store.


----------



## Leo G

Got a new router bit adapter for my shaper. The last one I got worked, but it was wrong for my machine. The spindle insert was too small and it relied on the taper and the draw bar pressure to keep it stable. I had vibration with my bits, mostly because they are larger in size. I needed one now and this one would be at my shop in 2 days.

I found an adapter that is designed for my machine, the spindle insert is suppose to be the right size and fit snugly. So it's not relying on the draw bar pressure. The collets seem much nicer too. So I'll probably use this in the next 10 years LOL.


----------



## Lettusbee

Bought the newish Milwaukee M12 blower this morning.
Will be returning it first thing tomorrow morning.
Not sure who would find this useful, being as how it's weak as hell. Almost to the point of, what's the point?


----------



## Leo G

Ahhh M12.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Get the M18 one it’s really handy


----------



## Lettusbee

Got two of em. A big un and a little un. Couldn't find the little un this morning, so picked up the M12 on way to town. Wrong move.


----------



## Calidecks

I keep eyeing the big blower, but the little blower does everything we need.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Lettusbee

Big one comes out when it's time to blow the sawdust off a subfloor or roof. Or Air Brooming the garage, knocking mdf dust off of classic cars by the saw station, clearing snow. I like it.


----------



## wedgepm

I've been pretty impressed by some of the recent 12V stuff 

I'd been looking at the little Bosch 12V planer for about 6 months now. I kept telling myself "It looks really useful, but I'll never get enough out of it to justify the price tag ($180 new)". Finally caved on Black Friday and bought a refurbished one for just over $100. 

The next week, I had to scribe some prefinished flat cabinet crown (the L-shaped stuff, like subrail but it was being used as crown) to a pretty bad ceiling. Paid for itself that day, and it's my new favorite tool ever since. I keep looking for reasons to use it

Is it a complete replacement for a corded power planer? Not at all. But it's perfect for shaving down doors a hair or sneaking up on a scribe, and it's nice not having to go find an outlet or run a cord for a 30 second job. 

Two complaints though: The little kickstand gets annoying and I end up taping it down for anything precise, and the dust/shavings collection with the little bag attachment is less than 50% effective. It's great with a vacuum, but then it's not cordless anymore


----------



## Lettusbee

I have the 12v bosch planer, jigsaw, and mini router. Jigsaw is great for the collins coping foot.
None of those tools are powerhouses, but they are worth having. 

I've seen some people simply remove the kickstand permanently. I'm tempted myself. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

wedgepm said:


> Is it a complete replacement for a corded power planer? Not at all. But it's perfect for shaving down doors a hair or sneaking up on a scribe, and it's nice not having to go find an outlet or run a cord for a 30 second job.


I haven't run a cord in a few years now for jiggy or the planer. I gotta say that Bosch 12v stuff looks nice and I have Bosch 12v batteries but just haven't dove in yet.


----------



## wedgepm

Lettusbee said:


> I have the 12v bosch planer, jigsaw, and mini router. Jigsaw is great for the collins coping foot.
> None of those tools are powerhouses, but they are worth having.
> 
> I've seen some people simply remove the kickstand permanently. I'm tempted myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I keep seeing recommendations for the jigsaw and the coping foot. I've always coped by hand, which is fine for FJP but gets to be a pain when doing lots of hardwood crown. How does the 12V jigsaw hold up to hardwoods? Do you need one of the bigger batteries for that?


----------



## Lettusbee

I almost always use the 6.0 ah batteries, mainly because I have two of those and only 1 of the little batts. 
It eats right through pine and the like. Did fine with poplar, haven't tried it on anything harder than poplar. I've been using the coping foot for years, really like that product, esp for getting the back cut on a scribe.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I got this light that my Makita batteries fit on. Sometimes I need to help china out too.
It's bright, it has a strobe and a red light on it. Seems good. I'll see how it holds up.


Amazon.com


----------



## META

Probably could use its own thread by I'll post it here for now.

2 of these saws, same model and overall use. 

Purchased in May 2021.

The triggers are both starting to show sporadic and variable speed when depressed at a consistent depth. They aren't horrible, but are starting to affect cutting speed....and we want to stay on top of the issue. 

2722-20 Milwaukee M18 sawzalls.


----------



## Lettusbee

Send one in, get it back, send the other in after first one comes back. That's how I did it with my impacts. They sent me a new impact both times. Which both died in the same week.


----------



## META

Lettusbee said:


> Send one in, get it back, send the other in after first one comes back. That's how I did it with my impacts. They sent me a new impact both times. Which both died in the same week.


Yep. Hopefully it isn't gone for months. My older spare was left in its place.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Our local lumber/hardware store will send them for us. Said it takes a week or week and a half and it is back.

I have a stack of stuff to send next week.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Every time I sent something to Milwaukee, I had it's replacement back in a week. They've never repaired anything, always replaced it with a new in box item.


----------



## META

I've had three batteries in for months...and another older sawzall in for at least 6 waiting for a part...which they told me last week was discontinued...

The tech might be able to find one "laying around" so I can get that saw back up. 

I have 3 additional 9amp that need to go in but haven't sent them in until I get the other three back.

It's a cluster. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Wow. Crazy how people can have different experiences. Kinda like Ford vs Dodge or Chevy for me. I've had nothing but bad luck with Fords. People I know that drive Fords had nothing but trouble with their Dodges.


----------



## asgoodasdead

Lettusbee said:


> Wow. Crazy how people can have different experiences. Kinda like Ford vs Dodge or Chevy for me. I've had nothing but bad luck with Fords. People I know that drive Fords had nothing but trouble with their Dodges.


I owned a Chevy truck, a Ford truck, and a Dodge truck. they all had the same amount of problems, just different problems

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Well said sir. There’s good & bad in all


Mike


----------



## Randy Bush

When it comes to trucks all I have ever had pretty much is Fords, One 74 Chevy 4x4 and one 63 Dodge 1 ton. All of them did me well. Car anymore have been Buicks.


----------



## BillD

I've had three Chevy trucks

The first was a 1980 with a converted olds 350 diesel engine that was a piece of crap

The second was a brand new 1984 with a 305 motor that I ended up replacing with a 350 crate engine in 89 or 90 a couple of years after I replaced the auto overdrive trans with a turbo 350 

The last one was a used 85 that also had a 305 in it and I had all kinds of issues with that

I'm a Ford guy now

If I was forced to buy chevy or gm I think I'd buy something with the Duramax in it

Bill


----------



## JoeStanton

I've had a 2004 F250 and a 2012 transit connect, both gave me nothing but trouble. I've Bought a 2004, 2015 Chevy 2500 and 2022 3500 new, used 2014 and 2018 1500. Nothing but great things to say about all those trucks. 

I would buy anther ford if they ever get a decent gas motor, no diesel for this guy. Dodge is looking good too, but why does everyone in a dodge drive like an *******?


----------



## Lettusbee

Its a side effect of the superior feeling we get by owning a Cummins. Sorry bout that.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

The Cummins is good ,the rest not so much so. 😉


----------



## pinwheel

Man talk about handy as a shirt on a pocket. I was really surprised at how much torque I can put on a bolt in these inserts. Kinda like a track saw, don't know how many uses you'll find till ya have one.

I'm putting together a roll around computer stand for our laser room with salvaged parts from an old drafting table. Needed to add the wheels, so I put 4 rivet nuts in the steel tubing frame. Nice not having to break out the welder.



















Amazon.com: TWT 16" Rivet NUT Tool Hand Blind Riveter,RIVNUT Riveting Tools with Nut Setting System Totally 13mandrels M3 M4 M5,m6,m8,m10 M12, 8-32,10-24, 1/4-20, 5/16-18,3/8-16,1/2-13 +125PCS Rivets Nuts : Industrial & Scientific


Buy TWT 16" Rivet NUT Tool Hand Blind Riveter,RIVNUT Riveting Tools with Nut Setting System Totally 13mandrels M3 M4 M5,m6,m8,m10 M12, 8-32,10-24, 1/4-20, 5/16-18,3/8-16,1/2-13 +125PCS Rivets Nuts: Rivet Nuts - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## rrk

pinwheel said:


> Man talk about handy as a shirt on a pocket. I was really surprised at how much torque I can put on a bolt in these inserts. Kinda like a track saw, don't know how many uses you'll find till ya have one.
> 
> I'm putting together a roll around computer stand for our laser room with salvaged parts from an old drafting table. Needed to add the wheels, so I put 4 rivet nuts in the steel tubing frame. Nice not having to break out the welder.
> 
> View attachment 521049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: TWT 16" Rivet NUT Tool Hand Blind Riveter,RIVNUT Riveting Tools with Nut Setting System Totally 13mandrels M3 M4 M5,m6,m8,m10 M12, 8-32,10-24, 1/4-20, 5/16-18,3/8-16,1/2-13 +125PCS Rivets Nuts : Industrial & Scientific
> 
> 
> Buy TWT 16" Rivet NUT Tool Hand Blind Riveter,RIVNUT Riveting Tools with Nut Setting System Totally 13mandrels M3 M4 M5,m6,m8,m10 M12, 8-32,10-24, 1/4-20, 5/16-18,3/8-16,1/2-13 +125PCS Rivets Nuts: Rivet Nuts - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


I got one 2 years ago and it comes in very handy


----------



## smalpierre

pinwheel said:


> Man talk about handy as a shirt on a pocket. I was really surprised at how much torque I can put on a bolt in these inserts. Kinda like a track saw, don't know how many uses you'll find till ya have one.
> 
> I'm putting together a roll around computer stand for our laser room with salvaged parts from an old drafting table. Needed to add the wheels, so I put 4 rivet nuts in the steel tubing frame. Nice not having to break out the welder.
> 
> View attachment 521049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: TWT 16" Rivet NUT Tool Hand Blind Riveter,RIVNUT Riveting Tools with Nut Setting System Totally 13mandrels M3 M4 M5,m6,m8,m10 M12, 8-32,10-24, 1/4-20, 5/16-18,3/8-16,1/2-13 +125PCS Rivets Nuts : Industrial & Scientific
> 
> 
> Buy TWT 16" Rivet NUT Tool Hand Blind Riveter,RIVNUT Riveting Tools with Nut Setting System Totally 13mandrels M3 M4 M5,m6,m8,m10 M12, 8-32,10-24, 1/4-20, 5/16-18,3/8-16,1/2-13 +125PCS Rivets Nuts: Rivet Nuts - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Rivnuts are awesome. I've got to get one of those when I go to put brake, fuel, and other lines in the Fordrolet.


----------



## META

Picked this up Thursday for our CAT telehandler. It'll be hard to justify in actual time saved on job but will certainly help keep things clean and leveled out.

Equipment #: TH/BK584 
Status: AVAILABLE 
Type: R RENTAL 
Make: PALADIN 
Model: BKT TH Yr: 2017
Serial #: ***
BUCKET,1.50 CU YD X 96"









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Next on the list. Have a few metal parts to make…



https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-1130v-lathe/



Tom


----------



## Leo G

You can push the rod through and onto a pivot on the floor and all the bearing really does is side to side loads. The weight load is on the pivot.


----------



## Railman

I missed a pivot detail. So I guess they are self closing?

Maybe use something like this without pivot? 








Pair(2) Rear Wheel Hub & Bearing Assembly For 1995-1999 Nissan Sentra 200SX | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pair(2) Rear Wheel Hub & Bearing Assembly For 1995-1999 Nissan Sentra 200SX at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Leo G

Only said you could use a pivot. I didn't use one. Not self closing. But as you can see a tap on a nicely balanced cabinet closes it. If you tilt it ever so slightly out of plumb it certainly would be.


----------



## tjbnwi

Railman said:


> That makes more sense, with the deep bearing groove, & higher radial load rating being the key.
> 
> If project were heavy enough, I'd consider car wheel bearing hub assembly. One nice feature is that they have two bolt flanges. One bolts to floor, & one to cabinet. Low end ones go for $30 or so.
> Sounds like fun!


If the loads were high enough I would have looked into a spherical or type E system. Seeing as the motion is limited to simple hand push/pull and the unit is limited to 95º rotation I felt they would have been overkill for the load. 

I will place a "foot" to carry the free end load when the unit is closed. I'll fabricate this out of UHMW.....damn, now I need a milling machine....

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Railman said:


> I missed a pivot detail. So I guess they are self closing?
> 
> Maybe use something like this without pivot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pair(2) Rear Wheel Hub & Bearing Assembly For 1995-1999 Nissan Sentra 200SX | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pair(2) Rear Wheel Hub & Bearing Assembly For 1995-1999 Nissan Sentra 200SX at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I have to fit every thing in a 5" tall space, no room for a hub. 

Tom


----------



## Mesilla Valley

Went bargain shopping, at lowes impact wrench set the computer said they haven’t had since October but it’s a new sign. Hd had a bare tool in the box but they said it wasn’t the same even though it was exactly what was described.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Look at the model number. I'm sure there's and extra letter or a different number in the model #.

That's how they get away from price matching.


----------



## Mesilla Valley

Leo G said:


> Look at the model number. I'm sure there's and extra letter or a different number in the model #.
> 
> That's how they get away from price matching.


Yes but when they have one boxed bare tool 16 gauge nailer on the shelf directly above sign with price, no extras ,then they effed up and should make it right. Yes it was a different sku. That’s the excuse but a p poor one IMO. On the computer both guns look exactly the same.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

That makes vacuum #6...

Router will mostly be for motising hinges and door catches









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

You're catching up to me.


----------



## reggi

rblakes1 said:


> That makes vacuum #6...
> 
> Router will mostly be for motising hinges and door catches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


That's a router on the right? Cute little thing!


----------



## tjbnwi

Hopefully I'll find some time to get it assembled and aligned this weekend.

Tom


----------



## Randy Bush

These showed up today. Freebies along with a pencil, not sure if any sheetrockers/ painters would use them. They like to fill the hole with mud and painters this to spray paint the wires. 









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Painters and Drywallers wouldn't use them. But I bet GCs would, to keep the Painters and Drywallers crap under control.


----------



## Big Johnson

I cram scraps of fiberglass insulation in the electrical boxes. Fast and free.


----------



## overanalyze

We do a lot of our plumbing for our kitchen and bath remodels. Finally splurged on a ProPress and cutter....damn it is nice to not have to worry about old copper, possible fire issues, or getting all the water clear from the lines. It won't get used a lot but sure is nice!


----------



## reggi

overanalyze said:


> We do a lot of our plumbing for our kitchen and bath remodels. Finally splurged on a ProPress and cutter....damn it is nice to not have to worry about old copper, possible fire issues, or getting all the water clear from the lines. It won't get used a lot but sure is nice!


That's awesome. I've been thinking about getting a manual press. I use shark bite end caps but they have failed on more than one occasion (usually if a piece of demo falls on them, under pressure, they'll pop off).

Enjoy the new wizbang.


----------



## overanalyze

I was looking for a manual one..but they are still a couple hundred and not anywhere near as convenient or usable...so I spent $2k...lol!


----------



## reggi

This was my second Wright Tool purchase. First was a set of flare nut wrenches when I custom fabricated stainless steel brake tubing for a truck. This ratchet is for loosening the nuts on my telehandler boom, which is cocked right now because I hit a hidden block of ice that probably weighed 800 pounds with my snow pusher a few weeks ago.

I have harbor freight crap, which I bought thinking, "It'd be great to have a set of big stuff too". But when push came to shove, I wasn't feeling brave enough to put a pipe over my 18" pittsburg breaker bar with a pittsburg socket on it. I've got better things to do than crack my head on the shop floor when that garbage breaks. And if the nut gets rounded then what? pita.

I guess cheap tools really are a waste of money.

For those that don't know, Wright Tools are forged in the USA but they don't come in a big box van with a monthly payment. This breaker ratchet was about $250 or so.


----------



## Randy Bush

Use that for detail work? 😉


----------



## reggi

Randy Bush said:


> Use that for detail work? 😉


Loosening toilet bolts.


----------



## Randy Bush

reggi said:


> Loosening toilet bolts.


Seriously what do you use it for?


----------



## Lettusbee

Sure would come in hand on my tractor. And it's not even a big tractor.


----------



## Pounder

Randy Bush said:


> Seriously what do you use it for?


Beating subs?


----------



## Randy Bush

Pounder said:


> Beating subs?


But why waste a fine tool doing that when a piece of pipe would do the job. LOL


----------



## Mesilla Valley

Pounder said:


> Beating subs?


Matches user name.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Mesilla Valley said:


> Matches user name.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you’re a pounder, everything needs to be pounded.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reggi

Randy Bush said:


> Seriously what do you use it for?


I needed to loosen my telehandler boom, couldn’t get an impact in the tight space.

It made a tough job easy.

When I installed my gooseneck hitch subframe, I torqued it to 250 ftlbs if I recall correctly. I could loosen those bolts today with the ratchet while holding a beer. 250 ftlb/ 3.5 ft = 71 lb.


----------



## Pounder

Mordekyle said:


> If you’re a pounder, everything needs to be pounded.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If your only tool is a hammer, every problem is a nail.


----------



## Big Johnson

Randy Bush said:


> Seriously what do you use it for?


To Loosen lug nuts off a yugo after discount tire torqued them last.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

The his and hers valentine's day gift set of makita impacts ... made in Japan versions have arrived.


----------



## reggi

Today's haul. The Husqvarna will be half paid for in two days. The chainsaw was a demo unit at World of Concrete so I got a free chain with it. Gotta get the oiler installed on the chainsaw and it'll be ready to work.


----------



## Windycity

reggi said:


> Today's haul. The Husqvarna will be half paid for in two days. The chainsaw was a demo unit at World of Concrete so I got a free chain with it. Gotta get the oiler installed on the chainsaw and it'll be ready to work.
> View attachment 523962


Nice! 

I love my cut and break saw

I had a chance to mess with the chain saw as well when I was there. I didn’t realize any forum members were going to be there otherwise it would’ve been cool to meet up


David


----------



## reggi

Windycity said:


> Nice!
> 
> I love my cut and break saw
> 
> I had a chance to mess with the chain saw as well when I was there. I didn’t realize any forum members were going to be there otherwise it would’ve been cool to meet up
> 
> 
> David


I wish I’d gone, missed it unfortunately. This saw was the actual demo unit that CS Unitec was using at the show, and I bought it from them.

How was World of Concrete?


----------



## tgeb

Current project requires drilling anchors into concrete in a limited space. The only thing that will fit and do the job is the hilti with a right angle adapter.


----------



## Calidecks

tgeb said:


> Current project requires drilling anchors into concrete in a limited space. The only thing that will fit and do the job is the hilti with a right angle adapter.
> View attachment 523984
> 
> View attachment 523983


Wow! That's an awesome looking drill. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G

Mike must have it.... 😍


----------



## Windycity

reggi said:


> I wish I’d gone,
> 
> How was World of Concrete?


It’s a great show, I highly recommend going 


It’s absolutely amazing how big of a show that it is 


David


----------



## tgeb

Calidecks said:


> Wow! That's an awesome looking drill.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


It works surprisingly well for drilling at right angles. It transfers something like 60% of the impact through the adapter so it's not as powerful as strait on drilling but the only adapter I found that does transfer the impact.

This is my first Hilti purchase and I am impressed. This might be the new "red tool" line for me


----------



## Tom M

Hilti was high quality tools. I think ultimately they said we can't compete with HD line ups and didn't want to sacrifice their reputation trying. Hope it works out for you. They are built to last


----------



## Leo G

Awww, come on. It's not true?


----------



## rblakes1

They would sell the crap out of an "MX Fuel" energy drink

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

I thought red m&m’s caused cancer.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

What do the blue ones do?


----------



## reggi

Ed Corrigan said:


> What do the blue ones do?


Stay in the matrix.


----------



## Lettusbee

rblakes1 said:


> They would sell the crap out of an "MX Fuel" energy drink
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Fell off the wagon 6th attachment for the machine


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Fell off the wagon 6th attachment for the machine
> View attachment 525833


Give me 4 Hail Marys and a couple Our Fathers. You'll be fine.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Ed Corrigan said:


> Give me 4 Hail Marys and a couple Our Fathers. You'll be fine.


If I do it twice can I get a screw pile drive also? 😁


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Stunt Carpenter said:


> If I do it twice can I get a screw pile drive also? 😁


That's between you and your God. 







What the ****!!!🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Ed Corrigan said:


> That's between you and your God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the ****!!!🤣🤣🤣🤣


You refer to you wife as your god. You must be a better husband than me


----------



## reggi

Reposting here cause it's the tool thread and I'm proud of these. Vintage Stanleys. Lots of history, you can tell these were worked by a real craftsman.








Very nice edge on these blades!









They don't really fit in with my other tools but they'll learn to get along.


----------



## Calidecks

Unistrut is your friend!










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

More awesomeness!


















Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

So these bars are actually upside down, because I needed the threads to hang from all thread. They are normally used for casters for wire shelving units.










Because they are friction fitted threaded inserts I drilled and tapped them for a set screw. 










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Lettusbee

Calidecks said:


> So these bars are actually upside down, because I needed the threads to hang from all thread. They are normally used for casters for wire shelving units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are friction fitted threaded inserts I drilled and tapped them for a set screw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I recognized what the bars were, and was wondering if they would hold in that configuration. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Calidecks

If you get the ones from Costco the thread inserts for the casters screw into the pipe. Much better.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## TPS BOCO

Picked up this Imer saw for $800…… I’m pumped, so now I’m just cutting up random stone.


----------



## VinylHanger

So, I bought a murse...

And some other things










Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Fell off the wagon 6th attachment for the machine
> View attachment 525833


I would be curious to see how well it works with those tires. I have run ride on Ditch Witch machines before with the ag tires and even those slipped a bit especially if the ground was wet. I was going 2 ft deep though in rocky ground


----------



## overanalyze

Didn't mean to buy these...but couldn't pass them up...$700 for all...brand new, never used. Guy bought them for his 2nd house and never did the projects he bought them for. He is selling the 2nd house and didn't want to move them...


----------



## Leo G

When are you going to use a square chisel mortiser?


----------



## nickko

Leo G said:


> When are you going to use a square chisel mortiser?


I use mine a couple times a year to put Greene and Greene style ebony plugs in some furniture I build.


----------



## Leo G

I don't even have one. I have an adapter that goes on my drill press. I use it to make furniture old school style.


----------



## nickko

I bought one years ago to use for mortise and tenon joints but I needed something more precise so I made a slot Mortiser out of a Grizzly boring machine with an xyz table. It works great.


----------



## nickko




----------



## Leo G

Baby Crib?


----------



## Robie

Loveseat?
Swing


----------



## nickko




----------



## nickko




----------



## Leo G




----------



## Lettusbee

True Lies?
Weird Flex on your part though.


----------



## overanalyze

Leo G said:


> When are you going to use a square chisel mortiser?


I have no idea...but it was brand new for $50!! I couldn't say no...hell I can sell it for $800 on eBay in a minute! Probably keep it and try it on rod iron balusters in handrails...Spencer uses one for that.


----------



## nickko

Just used my Mortiser last weekend to make this chalkboard/picture frame for my daughter. The slate came from my local lumberyard that was an old school back in the day.


----------



## Leo G

I've used it for that


----------



## Leo G

nickko said:


> Just used my Mortiser last weekend to make this chalkboard/picture frame for my daughter. The slate came from my local lumberyard that was an old school back in the day.
> View attachment 526540


Sweet


----------



## VinylHanger

Leo G said:


> I've used it for that
> 
> View attachment 526525


Do those balusters make code?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

.....


----------



## reggi

VinylHanger said:


> Do those balusters make code?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Now why do ya gotta start stirrin up stuff?


----------



## Leo G

VinylHanger said:


> Do those balusters make code?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


The do uninspected. This was a job 20 years ago.


----------



## nickko

Leo G said:


> Sweet


Haint it. It was my wife’s idea.


----------



## VinylHanger

Local lumberyard had Milwaukie days. I think I shot my wad for the rest of the summer.

Lots of deals, lots of tool with battery kits and add on stuff.

Then today I picked my wife up the M12 pruning saw. She asked about it, so...

The new gen impact is amazing. I've been driving trim screws today on the 1 setting and it is smooth and torquey. It was free with the drywall gun.










Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

You sir... Have a problem.


----------



## Pounder

Leo G said:


> You sir... Have a problem.


How can having new tools be a problem?


----------



## Leo G

It's the intent of the thread. Tool Buyers Anonymous.


----------



## Calidecks

Sometimes you just have to allow people to hit their bottom. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## VinylHanger

Oh, I've hit bottom. I haven't even told my wife about what I bought the day before...

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Why does she even need to know. Business related. 😆


----------



## VinylHanger

Uh, um, sure.

They shoot .45 and 9mm nails. So, yeah. Work related...

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DenverCountryBoy

Tool anti-theft devices.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

VinylHanger said:


> Oh, I've hit bottom. I haven't even told my wife about what I bought the day before...


Took 2 years for my wife to find out I bought my hand cannon. Got wise to me telling her I was shooting my 870


Mike


----------



## Leo G

Better to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## Randy Bush

Leo G said:


> You sir... Have a problem.


How many of us don't? 

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

That's why this thread is approaching 4200 posts.


----------



## Warren

Bought this last night on clearance for $215. Wanted something to cut the small yard at our flip house, and the tricky spots at ours. Very impressed. Battery ran for about 45 minutes. Would probably go longer if not using the self propelled.


----------



## VinylHanger

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Took 2 years for my wife to find out I bought my hand cannon. Got wise to me telling her I was shooting my 870
> 
> 
> Mike


The secret is to have so many that she doesn't know which is what.

I do feel a bit guilty when I do the double shot buy. Neither were cheap.

However, I am working this weekend to make up for it, so I don't feel tooooo guilty.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

I'm feeling a Milwaukee buy coming on....


----------



## Leo G

Now now, lets sit down and talk about this.

Do you REALLY need that tool, or do you really WANT that tool. There is a difference you know.

Now look at your family and think, what could I buy them with that money instead of this selfish want of a new tool I don't really need.



I don't need you diminishing the stock of the tools I want... 😆


----------



## VinylHanger

I went with the Leo plan.

I bought her her own pruning saw.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk

Warren said:


> Bought this last night on clearance for $215. Wanted something to cut the small yard at our flip house, and the tricky spots at ours. Very impressed. Battery ran for about 45 minutes. Would probably go longer if not using the self propelled.


get 2 of them to cut a bigger lawn


----------



## VinylHanger

rrk said:


> Shoulda got this one, the legs fold under, fits every router and has a very good fence. I have been using it on site for 2 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosch RA1141 Portable Jobsite Router Table 26 in. x 16.5 in. Laminated MDF Top with 2-1/2 in. Vacuum Hose Port - - Amazon.com
> 
> 
> Bosch RA1141 Portable Jobsite Router Table 26 in. x 16.5 in. Laminated MDF Top with 2-1/2 in. Vacuum Hose Port - - Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


I needed the extra dust containment. Where we are working there is no place to use as a "shop". Either in the house, or in the manicured back yard. Plus, it was the only decent unit available locally.


----------



## rblakes1

This showed up today. 

All I could do was laugh while unboxing it. The size of this thing is ridiculous
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

Here's one for you guys. I'm looking for a small fixed saw with a clamp that can hold an empty brass case and has enough power to cut through the solid brass end of a case. These aren't being used for reloading, just art projects.

I tried one of these but it doesn't have enough power.










Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

rblakes1 said:


> This showed up today.
> 
> All I could do was laugh while unboxing it. The size of this thing is ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I stopped buying Skil when they became chinese owned.


----------



## Lettusbee

Youngin' said:


> Here's one for you guys. I'm looking for a small fixed saw with a clamp that can hold an empty brass case and has enough power to cut through the solid brass end of a case. These aren't being used for reloading, just art projects.
> 
> I tried one of these but it doesn't have enough power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


Bandsaw?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

Lettusbee said:


> Bandsaw?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I've been keeping my eye out for a small fixed descending bandsaw (like a chop saw style) but they don't really make them very small. I might have to pick up a larger unit, we'll see. 

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I stopped buying Skil when they became chinese owned.
> View attachment 527115


The couple sites I looked at had the makita arriving after I would need the saw

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk

Youngin' said:


> I've been keeping my eye out for a small fixed descending bandsaw (like a chop saw style) but they don't really make them very small. I might have to pick up a larger unit, we'll see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


There is a company that makes a whole line up of small craft tools, almost miniature tools. The name escapes me right now but there are also knock offs of their tools on Ebay also

Proxxon is the name


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Youngin' said:


> Here's one for you guys. I'm looking for a small fixed saw with a clamp that can hold an empty brass case and has enough power to cut through the solid brass end of a case. These aren't being used for reloading, just art projects.
> 
> I tried one of these but it doesn't have enough power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


Looks like that could be usefully for cutting tile edging


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Fell off the wagon this week.
> Picked up the M18 router Monday and today
> View attachment 526945
> 
> I’ve got three Trex decks starting next week so I figured it was time to add to the coolaid collection.


I was pleasantly surprised with this saw. Much easier cutting joists to length and so much better than a miter saw for picture framing. 
Also nice being able to use it on the long tracks to trim the edge of the deck boards. No more worries about the vac and ts55 tripping breakers.


----------



## rblakes1

Picked up some more scaffold sections today, I think this should be enough now for anything I might want to do

I need to pick up some more adjustable feet, I only have 4 of them. Maybe a few extra cross braces since he didn't have enough for what I grabbed today
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterfarm

Its always handy when you need it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I guess you don/t have to deal with safety people in your area.


----------



## VinylHanger

What did that cost you? Those are pretty raggedy. Not sure what OSHA would think around here about those.

I have a local guy who sells USA made units to contractors after a few years because DIY'ers only want to rent new and shiny ones, and he rents mainly to DIY'ers. They are like new with maybe a bit of paint or masonry on them. The decks may need redone, eventually, but they are OSHA safe.

Those look a bit rusty. Very rusty in some places.

That being said, scaffolding is one of the best investments I ever made. I don't know how I made it all these years without it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

VinylHanger said:


> Not sure what OSHA would think around here about those.


They would be a NO go here for HOSHA.


----------



## Windycity

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> They would be a NO go here for HOSHA.


Why?


David


----------



## Windycity

VinylHanger said:


> Not sure what OSHA would think around here about those.
> 
> but they are OSHA safe.


Obviously yes if they are completely rusted besides just surface rust then structurally the frame is compromise however all of my frames are rusty but none of them are structurally defective

OSHA is more concerned with erecting it properly and having Proper fall protection, toe boards, tie offs and proper ladder access 

And Using proper scaffolding planks, not 2x8s or job site lumber

All scaple planking must be properly labeled as OSHA approved DI 65 scaffold planks


David


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Windycity said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> David


Too rusty, compromises the strength.


----------



## Windycity

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Too rusty, compromises the strength.


I guess that would be discretionary, I just had OSHA on my job late last year with my rusty frames and he didn’t say a thing about it. He did take exception to the way it was built and not having proper fall protection

Take those frames pictured above and splatter a bunch of mortar on them and that’s what my scaffold frames look like


David


----------



## rblakes1

That lot was $250, mostly just surface rust. Tapping on them didn't reveal any questionable sounds. 

I have 4 other full sections with catwalks that I paid around $700 for I think? 

It gets me enough to be happy with and not worry about having to rent them the one or two times a year I need them. I already billed out enough on 2 jobs to more than cover the first ones I got

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## WBailey1041

They got me again!


----------



## mattsk8

WBailey1041 said:


> They got me again!
> View attachment 527594
> View attachment 527595


I have the RTIC version of that and it works too well, keeps my coffee scalding hot way too long.


----------



## WBailey1041

mattsk8 said:


> I have the RTIC version of that and it works too well, keeps my coffee scalding hot way too long.


This is for beer lol.
What’s RTIC?


----------



## mattsk8

WBailey1041 said:


> This is for beer lol.
> What’s RTIC?


Just a brand, like Yeti or Thermos. They make coolers, travel mugs, crap like that.


----------



## reggi

Little sumpin for some conduit trenches I’ll dig at a house next week:


----------



## Leo G

Woo Hoo

New tool.


----------



## Calidecks

reggi said:


> Little sumpin for some conduit trenches I’ll dig at a house next week:
> View attachment 527614


Not sure if I regret getting the Makita over that little gem you have there. Although the Makita is a four stroke and doesn't require mixing. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## reggi

Calidecks said:


> Not sure if I regret getting the Makita over that little gem you have there. Although the Makita is a four stroke and doesn't require mixing.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Have you run them both? Thoughts?


----------



## Calidecks

reggi said:


> Have you run them both? Thoughts?


No I haven't I've only run the Makita. My concern is it seems that all the big boys have the Husky. But I've seen some Makitas as well. 

But im talking about what I see in the back of trucks is usually the Husky. 

The Makita is a great machine as far as I've used it. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

To be honest Reg, I don't think you can go wrong with either. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## reggi

The sales guy told me about the Makita and I thought the 4-stroke thing was cool. I think it was more expensive. Anyway, when I went out to buy this one today I forgot all about our conversation about the Makita and just grabbed the Husqvarna.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Makita owns one of those companies.
Edit,, it's not Husqvarna


----------



## tgeb

Let us know how it does on the cuts... we might all be trading our Makita's.


----------



## WBailey1041

reggi said:


> Little sumpin for some conduit trenches I’ll dig at a house next week:
> View attachment 527614


At least take the Herc rental sticker off of it.


----------



## reggi

WBailey1041 said:


> At least take the Herc rental sticker off of it.


Oh good catch. I guess I’ve been slippin lately.


----------



## WBailey1041

reggi said:


> Oh good catch. I guess I’ve been slippin lately.


It’s too clean to be an actual rental. Is your rental house an authorized dealer?


----------



## reggi

WBailey1041 said:


> It’s too clean to be an actual rental. Is your rental house an authorized dealer?


Yes.


----------



## SouthonBeach

Makita bought Dolmar to make their saws. Dolmar is one of the oldest chainsaw manufacturers in the world. It’s say a Makita saw is right up there with Huskey and Stihl.


----------



## Windycity

I use the hell out of my concrete saws, they are used daily and sometimes all day

Many years ago we switched from Stihl to Husqvarna’s (actually partner back then) and haven’t looked back 

I have nothing but good to say about the husqurvana 

I did look at the Makieta four stroke saw when it came out but I think it’s a little bit too heavy compared to the k760/770s but have no experience with it 


Davidu


----------



## overanalyze

Was tired of the small factory tool tray on our JLG and also tried of having to bend down to grab stuff. Had our fab shop make this for it. So nice!!


----------



## nickko

My HD has all the Fein multi blades on clearance


----------



## WBailey1041

nickko said:


> My HD has all the Fein multi blades on clearance


It think they are dropping them for Diablo. I’ve had great luck with Diablo.


----------



## Tom M

Ditched Hilti too. They smell harder times going for cheaper stuff maybe


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Cheapo’s here have always had Diablo. I’ll get em there in a pinch instead of driving to town


Mike


----------



## reggi

Windycity said:


> Looks like you are getting it all dirty
> 
> 
> What did you get the k970 instead of the 770?
> 
> Do you mostly do ground cutting?
> 
> 
> David


I figured if I only have one of them, I’d rather have the extra inch of cutting depth, reduce the risk of having to scramble in the middle of a job. The 970 is a heavy saw, but it’s also fast.

But now that I have this one, I believe the right move would be to get the 770 in the future and try that one first but have both on the truck.

I believe I’ll mostly be doing ground cuts with this saw.


----------



## reggi

VinylHanger said:


> You need a cart. Makes life so much easier.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Where’s the fun in that!? lol


----------



## Windycity

reggi said:


> I figured if I only have one of them, I’d rather have the extra inch of cutting depth, reduce the risk of having to scramble in the middle of a job. The 970 is a heavy saw, but it’s also fast.
> 
> But now that I have this one, I believe the right move would be to get the 770 in the future and try that one first but have both on the truck.
> 
> I believe I’ll mostly be doing ground cuts with this saw.


The 970 definitely has a lot of power 

As a mason I do a lot of different type of wall cuttings on brick so I need the lighter weight saw to be able to hold it

But My 760s will also cut any type of concrete with ease


David


----------



## Tom M

Milwaukee 7.25 cordless, brushless fuel saw sucks on multiple levels. New blade, 3 charged batteries can get through wet treat 5/4.....that's all


----------



## hdavis

Are you using a wet lumber blade?


----------



## jarhead0531

Tom M said:


> Milwaukee 7.25 cordless, brushless fuel saw sucks on multiple levels. New blade, 3 charged batteries can get through wet treat 5/4.....that's all


 Kinda have to agree. I have a lower grade brushless Dewalt 7 1/4 that just seems to cut with less strain and faster than the 7 1/4 fuel. That is with a 9ah on the Fuel, and a 5ah on the Dewalt. Was kinda disappointed in that.


----------



## META

Tom M said:


> Milwaukee 7.25 cordless, brushless fuel saw sucks on multiple levels. New blade, 3 charged batteries can get through wet treat 5/4.....that's all


2731 or 2732 model?

The 2731 was the sweet spot for their fuel circ saw. Light weight and ran on the 8 and 9amp batteries, and 12amp for hours. Great for all day framing, save for ripping.

Milwaukee discontinued that saw. 

The 2732 is a beast of a saw and much better for ripping...but needs that 12amp battery to be worth a darn. It's over kill for cross cut stud cuts all day long. Powered enough for those high drag cuts though. 

We run both saws.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

META said:


> The M18 2732 Circ saw and comparable motor varieties, as well as the 2720 Sawzall models, are designed to use the 12amp batteries. They'll run on the 8 and 9s, but you'll likely have trouble over time on older batteries.
> 
> We run those tools on the 12amps now and haven't had as much tool or battery trouble.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

jarhead0531 said:


> Kinda have to agree. I have a lower grade brushless Dewalt 7 1/4 that just seems to cut with less strain and faster than the 7 1/4 fuel. That is with a 9ah on the Fuel, and a 5ah on the Dewalt. Was kinda disappointed in that.


I had the smaller trim saw before this. I think it was better and I have an older trim Makita that I can't kill. Great saw. If they didn't screw your tools when they changed batteries I would have stayed.


----------



## Tom M

Thr 2732 I think it's 9 high put battery I keep on it


----------



## Calidecks

We rarely use Milwaukee sidewinders anymore. Our go to saw are the Makita rear handles. They are great saws.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## VinylHanger

You need to put a wedge between rip cuts on any battery saw. Especially the wet PT doug fir we get.

Makes it work much less.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Platesurfer

Calidecks said:


> We rarely use Milwaukee sidewinders anymore. Our go to saw are the Makita rear handles. They are great saws.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


We run Makita, DeWalt and Milwaukee rear handles and even the DeWalt/Milwaukee fans will admit the Makita is the best. That's what in my trailer! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Tom M said:


> Thr 2732 I think it's 9 high put battery I keep on it


12amp.  

Kind of a pain they forced people into their higher amp batteries...but the tools do have more power.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Apparently there are two versions of the 2732 can't tell the difference but it's 2732-20.
I ordered the 12. Perhaps I will be happier with the tool now.
Thanks Meta


----------



## Randy Bush

Tom M said:


> Apparently there are two versions of the 2732 can't tell the difference but it's 2732-20.
> I ordered the 12. Perhaps I will be happier with the tool now.
> Thanks Meta
> l like mine , have the 12 for when doing heavy cutting.


----------



## META

Tom M said:


> Apparently there are two versions of the 2732 can't tell the difference but it's 2732-20.
> I ordered the 12. Perhaps I will be happier with the tool now.
> Thanks Meta


Have things improved for you? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

META said:


> Some of us use MAX tools. There is an "identical" manufacturer out that is made in Korea.
> 
> Our vendor let us use the stapler. It is a reasonable comparison.
> 
> JiTool.
> 
> English site: JITOOL USA CORP-HOME."JITOOL"
> Korean site: 제일타카 | Homepage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


We ran this gun for a couple months. We typically install 1 3/4" X 7/16" 16 gauge staples. 

The compressor regulator is set at 130 PSI with around 200-300 ft. hose to the gun. 

This gun was ok. It is not as nice as the MAX. 
It left fasteners proud at times, even when we backed the nose tip to 0. At 0 we then had firing issues being the safety depress portion wouldn't always engage. 

I like that it's Korean, particularly when Taiwan gets invaded and we have tool shortages. 

But overall, just a basic gun.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

META said:


> Have things improved for you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Cross cuts are a the problem but the few rips I did, yes 
The bigger battery handled it but also took the life out it.


----------



## META

Tom M said:


> Cross cuts are a the problem but the few rips I did, yes
> The bigger battery handled it but also took the life out it.


Cross cuts are a problem? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

META said:


> Cross cuts are *NOT* a problem?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

I think this counts as a tool as it will store tools.
Needs some paint but it’s bone dry inside


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I think this counts as a tool as it will store tools.
> Needs some paint but it’s bone dry inside
> View attachment 529096


Little interior paint goes along way


----------



## VinylHanger

You need more tools.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

VinylHanger said:


> You need more tools.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Of course I do but unfortunately I had kids and they are expensive


----------



## tgeb

Am I entering dangerous territory mixing these two together? 😬


----------



## mrcat

tgeb said:


> View attachment 529128
> 
> 
> Am I entering dangerous territory mixing these two together?


Probably. At least they're both red, that might help 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Blaspheme


----------



## tgeb

Buy the charger and two batteries ($200), get a tool for free ($129).










I went in for the sander, nice young lady asked if I knew about the promotion, I said no and she hooked me up.

She also wanted to get an opinion on a possible new Milwaukee product.

Would you guys buy a packout that was an M18 portable refrigerator? 

I told her I would probably not, there are some guys that would if it works right. 

Mini survey, anyone on-board for an M18 mini fridge?


----------



## Lettusbee

tgeb said:


> Buy the charger and two batteries ($200), get a tool for free ($129).
> 
> View attachment 529414
> 
> 
> I went in for the sander, nice young lady asked if I knew about the promotion, I said no and she hooked me up.
> 
> She also wanted to get an opinion on a possible new Milwaukee product.
> 
> Would you guys buy a packout that was an M18 portable refrigerator?
> 
> I told her I would probably not, there are some guys that would if it works right.
> 
> Mini survey, anyone on-board for an M18 mini fridge?



Been thinking about this Makita 36v cooler. I would consider a packout fridge. 









18V X2 LXT Cooler Warmer 12V 24V DC Auto and AC Tool Only DCW180Z from MAKITA - Acme Tools


18V X2 LXT Cooler Warmer 12V 24V DC Auto and AC Tool Only - DCW180Z from MAKITA




www.acmetools.com


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

tgeb said:


> Would you guys buy a packout that was an M18 portable refrigerator?
> 
> I told her I would probably not, there are some guys that would if it works right.
> 
> Mini survey, anyone on-board for an M18 mini fridge?


I won't buy from a chinese tool company anymore.. they can keep their mini fridge.


----------



## Tinstaafl

tgeb said:


> Mini survey, anyone on-board for an M18 mini fridge?


I haven't gone red, so maybe that influences my opinion. I work out of a van. It has a couple of cigarette lighter plugs, and I use those for gizmos like that. Don't think I'd want to haul my fridge up onto the top plate anyway.


----------



## Platesurfer

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I won't buy from a chinese tool company anymore.. they can keep their mini fridge.


Nobody seems to care/doesn't know... 

Almost went for an M18 stapler but going with the DeWalt instead entirely for this reason. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Platesurfer said:


> Nobody seems to care/doesn't know...
> 
> Almost went for an M18 stapler but going with the DeWalt instead entirely for this reason.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


At least go with a company that's from a country that's a friendly ally of the US. Maybe it's just me???


----------



## WBailey1041

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> At least go with a company that's from a country that's a friendly ally of the US. Maybe it's just me???


Everything is from China. I gave up years ago. Call me what you will


----------



## VinylHanger

I'd buy a fridge.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Platesurfer said:


> Nobody seems to care/doesn't know...
> 
> Almost went for an M18 stapler but going with the DeWalt instead entirely for this reason.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


We have two of the m12 staplers and a Dewalt cable stapler. The cable stapler doesn't staple low voltage wires worth a ****.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

WBailey1041 said:


> Everything is from China. I gave up years ago. Call me what you will


You like many others seem to not know the difference between made in china and a chinese owned business. Milwaukee is owned by a chinese owned investment firm based in hong kong. Same with Skil brand.


----------



## tgeb

I would much prefer to buy US made tools, but it's not my fault that the US has regulated manufacturing out of the country.


----------



## WBailey1041

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> You like many others seem to not know the difference between made in china and a chinese owned business. Milwaukee is owned by a chinese owned investment firm based in hong kong. Same with Skil brand.


You’re right, I didn’t know that. What g-darn difference does it make anyway. America sold out to China long before my actions could make a difference.

Even if I try to buy something made in America I find out that all the parts are manufactured in China or Mexico anyway.


----------



## VinylHanger

If Makita had the same vast selection and availability as Milwaukie, I might be interested 

They just don't have what I need and use every day. No storage and few integrated systems.

They do have a tracksaw and a coffee maker though...

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheel

Messed up my grizzly planer when I was changing bearings. I was furious at myself for being a dumbass. So I left the shop & went the house. When the wife asked what I was so pisssed about, & I told her, her first response was, "you've been talking about upgrading planers, so nows the time. " My first phone call, was to Darcy to see if he had a planer I could buy. Nadda, but he located this one for me up near Chicago. Within an hour of being a dumbasss, I made a deal on a this 4300# behemoth & was in the truck headed north at 6 am the next day. 

Got it wired up today & it just sets there & hums. Tomorrow, I'll work on reworking dust collection.

This morning, I done research on damaged parts & bearings for my 20" grizzly. A whopping $22 will have the other bearing & damaged gear replaced. It'll be for sale, along with a few other tools we outgrew.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

That thing looks like it will spit out guns or other manufactured products.

Shove some wood and metal in the front and out comes an M1 Carbine.

Awesome.

Andy.


----------



## Calidecks

Cool


















Mike.
*___*


----------



## nickko

Calidecks said:


> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I have to have one of those. Did you buy it or make it?


----------



## Tinstaafl

Found it on Amazon. Interesting...









Saipe 6PCS Keychain Extension Bar Aluminum Alloy Screwdriver Bits Holder Set Portable Drill Screw Adapter Quick Release Extension Bar for 1/4inch Hex Shank - - Amazon.com


Saipe 6PCS Keychain Extension Bar Aluminum Alloy Screwdriver Bits Holder Set Portable Drill Screw Adapter Quick Release Extension Bar for 1/4inch Hex Shank - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## nickko

Tinstaafl said:


> Found it on Amazon. Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saipe 6PCS Keychain Extension Bar Aluminum Alloy Screwdriver Bits Holder Set Portable Drill Screw Adapter Quick Release Extension Bar for 1/4inch Hex Shank - - Amazon.com
> 
> 
> Saipe 6PCS Keychain Extension Bar Aluminum Alloy Screwdriver Bits Holder Set Portable Drill Screw Adapter Quick Release Extension Bar for 1/4inch Hex Shank - - Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Thanks. You have no idea how much I complain about different torx sizes. Sometimes I think I wish we still used philips screws. I didn't have to change bits all the time and look around for where I set the bit I just used two minute ago.
I love the torx screws but I used to just have one bit in my impact all day now I have a separate organizer for 10, 15, 20, 25,30,50 and square and philips. Number one and two of some bits.
Im sure I am forgetting a bunch but you get the idea. By the way I just ordered it.
thanks


----------



## VinylHanger

Just ordered one. That looks awesome.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

It comes with a dinky S-bine. I had an old Occidental belt attachment thingy laying around and it works great. 

Just need to make sure once you push the bits in to pull them out to fully set so to speak.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Another great tool

















Amazon.com: Malco 5/16 & 3/8 x 2" Dual Sided Hex Driver~ Cleanable, Reversible, Magnetic. Easy to Clean- MSHC1 : Tools & Home Improvement


Amazon.com: Malco 5/16 & 3/8 x 2" Dual Sided Hex Driver~ Cleanable, Reversible, Magnetic. Easy to Clean- MSHC1 : Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.com






Mike.
*___*


----------



## VinylHanger

Yep. Love those.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

New 6 1/2 saw. Sometimes nice to have a lighter one than the 7 1/4 and the blade on the opposite side.









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

^^^^

Once you go left, you’ll never be right again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Mordekyle said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Once you go left, you’ll never be right again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Being ambidextrous that is never really bothered me. Get tied using g one hand switch to the other. Never could relate to the struggle some have only using one or the other. 


Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Randy Bush said:


> Being ambidextrous that is never really bothered me. Get tied using g one hand switch to the other. Never could relate to the struggle some have only using one or the other.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


A right handed person can't see the blade on a left handed saw..


----------



## Tinstaafl

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> A right handed person can't see the blade on a left handed saw..


I've never understood that. I run a saw right-handed, and always have to lean over top of it to see the blade. With a left-handed saw, I don't have that handicap.

What am I missing?


----------



## Calidecks

I'm left handed and have always used the Skil worm drive. And have had to look over the blade. It's second nature for me.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Tinstaafl said:


> I've never understood that. I run a saw right-handed, and always have to lean over top of it to see the blade. With a left-handed saw, I don't have that handicap.
> 
> What am I missing?


Why be leaning over when you have to?? I never understood that?


----------



## VinylHanger

Randy Bush said:


> New 6 1/2 saw. Sometimes nice to have a lighter one than the 7 1/4 and the blade on the opposite side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


The problem with that version is the shoe is too wide.

The Fuel version is 1 1/2 and 3 1/2 on each side of the blade. Perfect for cutting around existing windows to add trim on a retro window install.

It's still a good saw, but I dont know why they widened the shoe.

That being said, the Fuel version costs way too much.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

VinylHanger said:


> The problem with that version is the shoe is too wide.
> 
> The Fuel version is 1 1/2 and 3 1/2 on each side of the blade. Perfect for cutting around existing windows to add trim on a retro window install.
> 
> It's still a good saw, but I dont know why they widened the shoe.
> 
> That being said, the Fuel version costs way too much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


That's why I didn't buy the fuel one. This one was only $102. 

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Yep. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Calidecks said:


> I'm left handed and have always used the Skil worm drive. And have had to look over the blade. It's second nature for me.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


I suppose it depends on the tools we learn on and use.

Right handed, I prefer blade left. I can see it, and I would never look over the blade on a chainsaw or grinder/cutoff wheel. 

Sawzall, oscillating saw, drills and impacts are all easy enough to use with the non dominant hand.

Nail gun, sometimes, roofing gun basically never.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Mordekyle said:


> I suppose it depends on the tools we learn on and use.
> 
> Right handed, I prefer blade left. I can see it, and I would never look over the blade on a chainsaw or grinder/cutoff wheel.
> 
> Sawzall, oscillating saw, drills and impacts are all easy enough to use with the non dominant hand.
> 
> Nail gun, sometimes, roofing gun basically never.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Back in the day I didn't have a choice so I had to adapt. With that said I can use either without issue. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Lettusbee

Cutting off a stack of 2x or sheet goods I like the worm drive. (Blade left)
But Cutting siding up a wall or subfloor into a corner, it's helpful to have options. So I have blade right and blade left sidewinders in the arsenal. 
Now if we could just get somebody to develop a blade left tracksaw.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Lettusbee said:


> Now if we could just get somebody to develop a blade left tracksaw.


I don't need to see the blade on my track saw because the track guides it. Can't see the blade anyway because the shroud hides it.


----------



## Calidecks

It would be great to have both. Due to certain edges you can only put the track on one side.

I'd rather not start at a wall for example.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Lettusbee

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I don't need to see the blade on my track saw because the track guides it. Can't see the blade anyway because the shroud hides it.


Not about seeing the blade. It's about cutting into hardwood flooring. Some cuts can't be done due to wall interference. 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Calidecks said:


> It would be great to have both. Due to certain edges you can only put the track on one side.
> 
> I'd rather not start at a wall for example.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


This is true,, The first board or 2 needs to be precut.


----------



## Leo G

Almost broke the bank buying this. 









And I actually don't like it because it's half metric. So the inch lines are only on one edge of the tape. But it was one of the smallest at the store and it fits inside one of the little plastic boxes in the case. So SOLD!! That little clip is going to be getting snipped off, no need for that.


----------



## Railman

Side winders all the way for me. I like them because it's so easy to do accurate rips by pinching off saw base with finger/thumb to act as a rip guide. No neef for a pencil or chalk line. Sheet goods are another story, im that it requires using the giode marks on bade to guide blade. It is definately an aquired skill.
I have never even l own anyone proficient with a worm drive, but I know it's just a regional thing.


----------



## VinylHanger

It is funny.

Wormdrives and now blade left cordless saws.

Absolutely nothing else on any jobsite I've been to.

The only exception is demo work. A blade right saw comes in handy for cutting out aluminum windows. 



Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Best thing about a hand saw is it's blade left and blade right and cordless....


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

The first Flex tool I get will be this inline saw.


*Flex inline saw.*

Andy.


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> This is true,, The first board or 2 needs to be precut.


It's actually quite a distance due to the dust port and that's not being able to use a vacuum. Hell I'd spend good money just to have both left and right track saws if they made them.

The issue with us is between rail posts. We don't like cutting the first two boards because it can still cause the boards to stagger, not to mention that would be 2 boards per railing bay. So we run all of them wild and freehand with a 5-3/8" in those two boards. then finish off with a multi-tool.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## rblakes1

I don't know of anyone that has it, but the Kreg track saw is blade left

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Well I kept my nose clean for a long time but got an itch all of a sudden.
Columbia Predator Automatic taper. So sexy. 
Columbia Tomahawk Set 
New pump
And might be buying some more taping tools this week.


----------



## Lettusbee

Also excellent for long straight cuts in drywall, siding, and flooring. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Lettusbee said:


> Also excellent for long straight cuts in drywall, siding, and flooring.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I needed 48 12" rips of drywall 12' long. Stacked 12 sheets, marked the top sheet, cut through 3 sheets marking the 4th, repeat until all sheets were cut. Cleaner work area, better cuts, loosing the 1/8 was not and issue with drywall. 

I also cut fiber cement products with the TS-55. If I need cross cuts on planks I put the TS-75 FC blade on the Kapex.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Cutting drywall with a tracksaw.

That makes me shiver, sounds like an abuse of the saw.


----------



## rblakes1

I've relegated my corded makita to cutting anything. It's done tile, nail embedded subfloor, drywall, hardi/ cement board, plaster, probably some other stuff as well

I have specific tracks for the saw to go on, so if they get scuffed Im not concerned

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk

One of the best tools to buy


----------



## Mordekyle

Porterfarm said:


> How does it replace the table saw?
> 
> Oye, just making me think more about my next purchase...


Cross cutting or ripping sheet goods is where it shines.

Cutting T1- 11 sheets for a gable end. 

Cutting off the wild ends of deck boards with one cut instead of twenty.

Trimming the bottom of doors when the carpet is too high. 

Cutting a live edge slab. To make a book matched surface.

I have even used it to rip a fence board.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Half-fast Eddie

Leo G said:


> Cutting drywall with a tracksaw.
> 
> That makes me shiver, sounds like an abuse of the saw.


My first house a hunnert years ago. A cheap tract house but it was mine. Washer and dryer in the garage, pipes in the exterior uninsulated wall. The house was 20 YO when we bought it so i’m surprised the pipes had not frozen before. Or maybe they did and the HO just waited for a thaw. Dallas. My wife couldn’t wait, had diapers to wash. 

So i opened the wall, thawed the pipes … now i need to patch the sheetrock. My first time! How exciting. How do you cut sheetrock? No clue. No youtube back then. Hey … let’s use the $19.95 skill saw. Holy crap … white dust everywhere.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Cutting drywall with a tracksaw.
> 
> That makes me shiver, sounds like an abuse of the saw.


Why, if you check the Festool owners manual, you’ll see these types of products including FC are approved to be cut with the saw. My oldest TS is from 2008, still going strong, if gets used ~20 days out of a month

Tom


----------



## rrk

And with the TSO ? Guides you can break down sheets faster than a table saw or panel saw


----------



## Porterfarm

...you guys are like a bunch of crack dealers....."just try it ; it will make you Happy"


After stating I was looking for my next fix. ...

Really enjoying my recent Makita LXT purchases, just wanting more.......


----------



## Warren

Leo G said:


> Cutting drywall with a tracksaw.
> 
> That makes me shiver, sounds like an abuse of the saw.


I recall someone on here cutting shingles with one a few years ago.


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> Why, if you check the Festool owners manual, you’ll see these types of products including FC are approved to be cut with the saw. My oldest TS is from 2008, still going strong, if gets used ~20 days out of a month
> 
> Tom


Just that the dust can be the most abrasive stuff around. The dust collection is a must. You can do as you wish. I'll likely never cut drywall with my saw.


----------



## Leo G

Porterfarm said:


> ...you guys are like a bunch of crack dealers....."just try it ; it will make you Happy"
> 
> 
> After stating I was looking for my next fix. ...
> 
> Really enjoying my recent Makita LXT purchases, just wanting more.......


And that's why this thread is here. We either talk you down or talk you into it.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Just that the dust can be the most abrasive stuff around. The dust collection is a must. You can do as you wish. I'll likely never cut drywall with my saw.


The saw had no dust on it. The powder is so light dust collection was probably 99%+.

Fiber cement is a little heavier and I have to blow the saw off. 

Tom


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

tjbnwi said:


> The saw had no dust on it. The powder is so light dust collection was probably 99%+.
> 
> Fiber cement is a little heavier and I have to blow the saw off.
> 
> Tom



I like my saw also but not so much that I would blow the saw of...uh...


...oh!


Never mind.


Andy.


----------



## cedarboarder

Went to buy the big pack out tool chest. The handle came right off... only one in stock and thought was busted... see some reviews of same issue. 
Does the handle pull right off on your guys pack out tool chest? deal breaker for me/.


----------



## VinylHanger

Nope. Haven't had that problem. I keep mine in the trailer with a bunch of stuff stacked on top. That may be why.

Seriously though, I haven't gotten the feeling it is whimpy. Seems pretty tough to me.


----------



## Lettusbee

Haven't had that problem, and I feel I have exceeded it's specified limits. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WBailey1041

cedarboarder said:


> Went to buy the big pack out tool chest. The handle came right off... only one in stock and thought was busted... see some reviews of same issue.
> Does the handle pull right off on your guys pack out tool chest? deal breaker for me/.


That ain’t right. I seem to remember a popular “hack” when they first came out was to remove the handle by cutting some of the plastic with a multi tool. Maybe you got a bad egg?


----------



## cedarboarder

It pulled right out with zero resistance. They mentioned getting 2 returns because of it. Hopefully the next shipment have a stoppers.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Fell off a balcony my ass.

It probably committed suicide.

Andy.


----------



## hdavis

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Fell off a balcony my ass.
> 
> It probably committed suicide.
> 
> Andy.


Hah, Boris showed up.


----------



## cedarboarder

I get almost zero dust. Trick is spinning the blade so the dust get shot up into the hose


rrk said:


> I located screws with a magnet but I usually don’t cut down a stud
> I rather put backers in
> 
> tried the 3” and it was too dusty for occupied homes





VinylHanger said:


> The 3 inch Milwaukie was great the first time I used it. I was cutting out tile and it cut like a champ, powered right through it.
> 
> Now it has become pretty gutless. Even in drywall. Not sure why. It worked great, no dust when hooked to my Fein vac.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Yeah it's when the wall is full of pipes or wires or some other reason I cant put backer. I really like those insta-backer clips for sound proofed walls.
It's all about the blade direction. The Milwaukee 12v I had to do in reverse I believe.


----------



## Windycity

cedarboarder said:


> I get almost zero dust. Trick is spinning the blade so the dust get shot up into the hose


My tuck pointing grinders are the same way

You need to make sure you go the right way otherwise the dust shroud is useless


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk

what I like about the makita is sometimes you dont even need a vac the clear cover and short tube collects the dust. There are no other openings. Weirt thing is the makita hose does not fit tightly, i used a gray Fernco adapter.
Have not used the inst backer clips


----------



## JFM constr

can you show a picture of this fernco adapter . it would seem such an adapter would add a ton of size/bulk to the end .making the tool less maneuverable .


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

rrk said:


> what I like about the makita is sometimes you dont even need a vac the clear cover and short tube collects the dust. There are no other openings. Weirt thing is the makita hose does not fit tightly, i used a gray Fernco adapter.
> Have not used the inst backer clips


Are you using this vac?


----------



## JFM constr

Can a longer hose for that vac be purchased . Doesn't have the 'Chip' or auto start feature .I really like the size though


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

JFM constr said:


> Can a longer hose for that vac be purchased . Doesn't have the 'Chip' or auto start feature .I really like the size though


So you have a different vac. No auto start. It's not intended to be used with the ports on the tools so I have to jerry rig an adaptor for the different tools.


----------



## rrk

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Are you using this vac?
> View attachment 532329


yes, love that vac


----------



## rrk

JFM constr said:


> can you show a picture of this fernco adapter . it would seem such an adapter would add a ton of size/bulk to the end .making the tool less maneuverable .





https://www.supplyhouse.com/Fernco-DTC-150-1-1-2-or-1-1-4-Drain-Trap-Connector?utm_source=google_ad&utm_medium=Shopping_tm&utm_campaign=Shopping_TM_HPLTV&gclid=CjwKCAjw6fyXBhBgEiwAhhiZstziA0nUY5U1KOfbtr1mn1YddtxIQ1pMG-cDRC9VqJQlBtD2Q8vbqxoCTdEQAvD_BwE




hose stretches easily to 6 ft I bungee the vac to the front of the ladder and the switch is right infront of me


----------



## cedarboarder

Got HD to do a price beat on the packout fuel vacuum. Got it for $225can before taxs. Used the savings for more beer. Deals at fastener suppliers across Canada if any one else wants to price beat. Any one else got one? Like it?


----------



## Calidecks

cedarboarder said:


> Got HD to do a price beat on the packout fuel vacuum. Got it for $225can before taxs. Used the savings for more beer. Deals at fastener suppliers across Canada if any one else wants to price beat. Any one else got one? Like it?


Let me know how you like that thing (the vaccum, lol) I've got my eye on it.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G

I have it. It's OK. The cordless aspect is great. Like most cordless vacs the hose is short so you'll need an extension. The CFMs are 55-60 and I would consider it the minimum for a useful vacuum. If it were 75CFM I'd recommend it all day long. A 5Ah battery gets you 18 minutes of use and an 8Ah battery gets you a bit over 35 minutes. It doesn't have much for onboard tool storage so you need something else to carry those if you use them. It comes with a pleated filter and has the option to use a felt bag. I use mine for scribing which makes very fine dust which will clog the pleated filter pretty quick so I started using the felt bag and it's a big improvement. The made a mistake where they put the latches to open the top to access the battery/tools. The latches should be on the other side so they aren't interfered by the hose. Has a high/low speed but for most things you just use high. Pretty lightweight and stores well because it's rectangular.


----------



## cedarboarder

Leo G said:


> I have it. It's OK. The cordless aspect is great. Like most cordless vacs the hose is short so you'll need an extension. The CFMs are 55-60 and I would consider it the minimum for a useful vacuum. If it were 75CFM I'd recommend it all day long. A 5Ah battery gets you 18 minutes of use and an 8Ah battery gets you a bit over 35 minutes. It doesn't have much for onboard tool storage so you need something else to carry those if you use them. It comes with a pleated filter and has the option to use a felt bag. I use mine for scribing which makes very fine dust which will clog the pleated filter pretty quick so I started using the felt bag and it's a big improvement. The made a mistake where they put the latches to open the top to access the battery/tools. The latches should be on the other side so they aren't interfered by the hose. Has a high/low speed but for most things you just use high. Pretty lightweight and stores well because it's rectangular.


That's a good point about the clips. Out of the box the power is not the best that's for sure and I'm using a 12ah in the shop. I wish they made those new 36volt vacs packout..


----------



## cedarboarder

Cali, that 8 gallon Milwaukee extractor you recommended has been amazing. My only complaint is the hole right under the handle. This tiny hole goes directly over top of the mother board. I found out the hard way. My paint pump lubricant dripped for week or so into the handle bowl. They have a foam plastic gasket that goes over the mobo. And some how it kept all the oil out. Took it apart and cleaned it all up for about 3 hours. But had me thinking why put a hole!


----------



## Calidecks

cedarboarder said:


> Cali, that 8 gallon Milwaukee extractor you recommended has been amazing. My only complaint is the hole right under the handle. This tiny hole goes directly over top of the mother board. I found out the hard way. My paint pump lubricant dripped for week or so into the handle bowl. They have a foam plastic gasket that goes over the mobo. And some how it kept all the oil out. Took it apart and cleaned it all up for about 3 hours. But had me thinking why put a hole!


That vac is our dedicated concrete dust vac. It's a a great vac. Good to know about the hole. I'll have a look when I get time. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Who makes a quality obd scanner?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Mordekyle

High contrast is the bee’s knees.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Calidecks said:


> Who makes a quality obd scanner?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Autoenginuity, only system that reads my 7.3 properly. 









Home - autoenginuity







www.autoenginuity.com





Tom


----------



## Leo G

The problem is that I want the suction in a small package so I can store it in my truck boxes and not have to think to bring it with me. 2-3 gallons is perfect. 6 is 2x too big.


----------



## pinwheel

My wife said you guys are a bad influence on me. You kerp costing her money.

I said this new pinner is sweet. Used it to nail down a transition last night.


----------



## JoeStanton

I have the makita 36v back pac vac, the 2 gallon and the compact cordless. Would not recommend any of them, I had a ryobi that was much better than the 2 gallon. I have over 10k in makita cordless and the only complaint I have is the vacs and the radio.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> That has less suction than the Milwaukee


Makita

















Milwaukee 


















Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G

JoeStanton said:


> I have the makita 36v back pac vac, the 2 gallon and the compact cordless. Would not recommend any of them, I had a ryobi that was much better than the 2 gallon. I have over 10k in makita cordless and the only complaint I have is the vacs and the radio.


Vacuums are high power devices. Any time you need to move air it's a power sucker. We are all use to 150+ cfm for a vacuum and these battery operated ones are 1/3rd the power. They do the job, but not quick and can miss picking up dust. At best I'd call them convenient. The Packout vac does good enough for me for putting on my mini belt sander and my track saw. For the track saw it does OK, but not like an extractor. It works good with the setup I use for cleaning floors after the day is done and using a brushed head to clean out cabinets.


----------



## Leo G

Calidecks said:


> Makita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milwaukee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


The listing on the Milwaukee is inconsistent. I've seen it as 59 cfm


----------



## Leo G

Just went to the Milwaukee site and it's listed as 50cfm

Says 50 on the box too.

I'm not crazy, I know I saw it say 59 somewhere. I guess the Makita is 7 cfm stronger, which in reality make zero difference.


----------



## rrk

I use the Ryobi and the Makita, ryobi is bigger than the Makita and the hose is much stiffer and I think shorter. Emptying the Ryobi is a pain because there is a lip on the inside of the container and everything gets caught in there and will not fall out


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> That has less suction than the Milwaukee


How do you know?? Edit,,,, posted too soon....


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

I picked up the festool dust bag for my HKC. I was really surprised how well it collected the while cutting Trex.


----------



## Railman

Been a while since posting my purchases, but can't resist this one. Left at 5:30am, 2hr drive, was home & unloaded by 4pm.
From small family run shop, With low hrs. (4 years use) They upgraded to a $250k Homag! 
It's a Camaster Cobra Elite, 5ft x 12 ft travel, 12hp spindle,1,500 inch/min , auto load toolholders x9?, 9 position drill head, with mister system for non ferrous metals, 25hp table vacuume motor with soft start.


----------



## rrk

wowee, is that your first one? I have talked to a couple of people who have 4 x8s and wished they got a 5x12. Then they got the loader and then another machine


----------



## Railman

1st cnc router, other than tabletop about 5 years ago. Also 3x4 cnc plasma cut table about 6 mo Ago. Also have auto load, cut, & unload cnc wood lathe.
Boys got lots of new projects to deal with!


----------



## Railman

Owners said their new Homag could do 4x the work per man hr.


----------



## Leo G

Railman said:


> Been a while since posting my purchases, but can't resist this one. Left at 5:30am, 2hr drive, was home & unloaded by 4pm.
> From small family run shop, With low hrs. (4 years use) They upgraded to a $250k Homag!
> It's a Camaster Cobra Elite, 5ft x 12 ft travel, 12hp spindle,1,500 inch/min , auto load toolholders x9?, 9 position drill head, with mister system for non ferrous metals, 25hp table vacuume motor with soft start.
> View attachment 532675
> View attachment 532678
> View attachment 532679
> View attachment 532681


OK, now I hate you.

Nice purchase.


----------



## Windycity

It’s about time for a new saw, my others are getting old and tired

I think I am going to start a cycle of purchasing one every year and selling one online. This way I have a new saw every year for a couple of hundred 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Tool P0rn!










Mike.
*___*


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

PackOut p0rn, more like.

I see that Flex is coming out with a new system that is looking pretty dang good.

Andy.


----------



## Calidecks

ScipioAfricanus said:


> PackOut p0rn, more like.
> 
> I see that Flex is coming out with a new system that is looking pretty dang good.
> 
> Andy.


Those cases are full of tools.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## reggi

It’s more like tool swimsuit magazine. The tools are covered up by packouts.


----------



## rblakes1

How do the dollys work on less than a nice and smooth surface?

With them stacked that high, I'd be concerned about hitting a pebble and the whole thing going over


----------



## Calidecks

We have had zero issues with that actually. And if it were too much of an issue (like a set of stairs for example) they unstack easily.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## VinylHanger

Rented one of these twice. For 193 bucks, I just bought it instead. Need to chip some mortar off concrete for a tile floor.

It looks like something you'd buy at Castle Superstore...

Hopefully it pounds as well as it looks.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Couldn't help my self with the DeWalt free 5ah battery rebate promo. And some baby flat boxs. muds getting expensive...


----------



## Big Johnson

What’s the goo on the 7”?


----------



## Big Johnson

cedarboarder said:


> muds getting expensive...



Board is too. $0.55/sq. ft. and they want extra for delivery. I pay the big money for board because it always included delivery, now they want $100+ for delivery plus $3/sheet. FJB.


----------



## cedarboarder

Yeah some kind of greasy that got all over my hands.. I guess it's to test the seal without using mud...


----------



## WBailey1041




----------



## Platesurfer

WBailey1041 said:


> View attachment 534001


On of our foremen has the single battery version of that and I was very impressed with it!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## WBailey1041

Platesurfer said:


> On of our foremen has the single battery version of that and I was very impressed with it!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I’ve had the single battery version for a few years. This one blows it away. Pun intended lol.


----------



## VinylHanger

What's next. Dual battery impacts, dual battery radios, dual battery flashlights. It's absolutely nuts I tell ya...


----------



## DenverCountryBoy

Next thing you know, they'll start making tools that plug in to get more power.


----------



## Randy Bush

I have the single battery one and am fairly impressed with the power it has. 

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## WBailey1041

I had a chance today to try the blower with two high output 6.0 batteries. Much more powerful than when I first tried it using two of the older XC 5.0 batteries.

At $300 I never would’ve considered buying it had I not already had the high output batteries. Doesn’t seem worth the upgrade if you don’t already have them. The improvement using the old batteries over the single battery model isn’t as impressive as I would have assumed.


----------



## VinylHanger

Anybody use one of these? Malco trim nail tool.

It works pretty well, but if it had a non marking rubber tip, it would be much better.

It's bigger than I thought it would be, but the size let's you control it better.

I now have two because one got lost in transit, then showed up after I reordered it. Should last two lifetimes now.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

I had that one but didn't like it. I always used the little silver ones. I keep a couple around.

Can't over hit it or as you know it dents.








Midwest Tool and Cutlery MWT-TND Trim Nail Driver - - Amazon.com


Midwest Tool and Cutlery MWT-TND Trim Nail Driver - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## META

VinylHanger said:


> Anybody use one of these? Malco trim nail tool.
> 
> It works pretty well, but if it had a non marking rubber tip, it would be much better.
> 
> It's bigger than I thought it would be, but the size let's you control it better.
> 
> I now have two because one got lost in transit, then showed up after I reordered it. Should last two lifetimes now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I the exact one somewhere.

Regarding the Blower, can it take two 12 amp? If not, what's the deal with two batteries? 

I have 2 of the single battery models.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WBailey1041

META said:


> I the exact one somewhere.
> 
> Regarding the Blower, can it take two 12 amp? If not, what's the deal with two batteries?
> 
> I have 2 of the single battery models.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes, any two 18v batteries. It’s not to extend the run time it’s too make it a 36V blower for more power.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

VinylHanger said:


> Anybody use one of these? Malco trim nail tool.
> 
> It works pretty well, but if it had a non marking rubber tip, it would be much better.
> 
> It's bigger than I thought it would be, but the size let's you control it better.
> 
> I now have two because one got lost in transit, then showed up after I reordered it. Should last two lifetimes now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Does that need a hammer or is it like a spring Center punch?
I use these ones because they are simple.








Spring Tools Nail Set and Door Pin Removal Tool


Easily set any nail or brad with precision and control with the Sping Tools Paint Pro Pak. This set is perfect in tight spaces and will not damage wood or trim. Includes a combination nail set and door pin removal tool.Paint Pro Pak PM407 two piece painte




www.kmstools.com


----------



## tjbnwi

The Malco needs a hammer.

I prefer this Malco;



https://www.supplyhouse.com/Malco-TNP3S-Mini-Size-Trim-Nail-Punch-Black?utm_source=google_ad&utm_medium=Shopping_ntm&utm_campaign=Shopping_NTM_New_users&gclid=CjwKCAjwp9qZBhBkEiwAsYFsb6XNhiBF57bsuZ4OeX7pDLtpbgjpvhdWHTPGBssOW9Kb5P_4stOhyRoC2oYQAvD_BwE



Tom


----------



## META

Thinking about upgrading my Milwaukee impacts.






Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Leo G said:


> I'm looking at the 23ga one. I just had to put in about 4' of quarter round and needed to take out the compressor, air hose and 23ga gun. Do my work which took 15 minutes to cut and miter and then put it all away. If I had the battery gun it would have been just the gun and done.


The Milwaukee 23 is definitely a tool worth having. It's the only cordless one that's almost the size of a pneumatic, too 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Bought this thing hope it doesn't suck.


https://a.co/d/fESq9AC


----------



## VinylHanger

Picked this up yesterday. 149 bucks with two 5 ah batteries. It's the newest version, just came out. May pick up another one tomorrow for a new guy I may hire. Or another one for me and give him my old one and a couple older batteries. How nice of a guy do I want to be? Hmmmm.

The price is a no brainer. The rear handle saw is 239 with a 5 ah battery. Good deal, but they should give you a 6 or 8 ah battery with it. The 5 ah barely runs it. I'll have a chat with them tomorrow about that.

The Milwaukie Days at our local lumberyard is a total free for all. The local store is the last in the schedule for the stores, so they tend to get crazy with giving stuff away.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Tom M said:


> Bought this thing hope it doesn't suck.
> 
> 
> https://a.co/d/fESq9AC


Mine is similar and it works well.


----------



## Tom M

Nice you set it up with screws and cutter.


----------



## Leo G

Made a kit out of it. Now I have a small tape measure, a roll of tape and a board to put behind the door to prevent blowout when the drill comes through the back.

I couldn't use it on the last job because of the large molding on the door.


----------



## Tom M

Good move. I usually go small then come at it from both sides to avoid the blow out thing but it's slow


----------



## WBailey1041

Leo G said:


> Made a kit out of it. Now I have a small tape measure, a roll of tape and a board to put behind the door to prevent blowout when the drill comes through the back.
> 
> I couldn't use it on the last job because of the large molding on the door.


@Leo G, this is the tool buyers support group. By the looks of it you haven’t bought a new drill in about 10 years. 

They have come a LONG WAY since that model.









Milwaukee M12 FUEL 12V Lithium-Ion Brushless Cordless 1/2 in. Drill Driver w/ High Output 2.5Ah Battery 3403-20-48-11-2425 - The Home Depot


The Milwaukee M12 FUEL 1/2 in. Drill/Driver is the Most Powerful Subcompact Drill Driver, the Most Compact in size and providing the Fastest Speed Under Load. Milwaukee POWERSTATE brushless motor delivers



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Mordekyle

VinylHanger said:


> Picked this up yesterday. 149 bucks with two 5 ah batteries. It's the newest version, just came out. May pick up another one tomorrow for a new guy I may hire. Or another one for me and give him my old one and a couple older batteries. How nice of a guy do I want to be? Hmmmm.
> 
> The price is a no brainer. The rear handle saw is 239 with a 5 ah battery. Good deal, but they should give you a 6 or 8 ah battery with it. The 5 ah barely runs it. I'll have a chat with them tomorrow about that.
> 
> The Milwaukie Days at our local lumberyard is a total free for all. The local store is the last in the schedule for the stores, so they tend to get crazy with giving stuff away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Witt’s/Cascade in Cg?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

My old electrician stopped carrying a normal size drill and used a corded screw driver.

This would be fine for hardware too


----------



## VinylHanger

Mordekyle said:


> Witt’s/Cascade in Cg?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

WBailey1041 said:


> @Leo G, this is the tool buyers support group. By the looks of it you haven’t bought a new drill in about 10 years.
> 
> They have come a LONG WAY since that model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milwaukee M12 FUEL 12V Lithium-Ion Brushless Cordless 1/2 in. Drill Driver w/ High Output 2.5Ah Battery 3403-20-48-11-2425 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> The Milwaukee M12 FUEL 1/2 in. Drill/Driver is the Most Powerful Subcompact Drill Driver, the Most Compact in size and providing the Fastest Speed Under Load. Milwaukee POWERSTATE brushless motor delivers
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com


Bought the drill in May. $49.95


----------



## Leo G

Tom M said:


> Good move. I usually go small then come at it from both sides to avoid the blow out thing but it's slow


I set the jig up and do the 1st door 100% to make sure things are correct. Then I do the rest of the doors only drilling about 1/2-3/4 the way through the door. The when I'm finished I grab the back up board and go around and drill all the way though using the formerly drilled holes. Goes quick enough. Prevents any slippage from trying to hold the jig and the backup board.


----------



## Lettusbee

VinylHanger said:


> Picked this up yesterday. 149 bucks with two 5 ah batteries. It's the newest version, just came out. May pick up another one tomorrow for a new guy I may hire. Or another one for me and give him my old one and a couple older batteries. How nice of a guy do I want to be? Hmmmm.
> 
> The price is a no brainer. The rear handle saw is 239 with a 5 ah battery. Good deal, but they should give you a 6 or 8 ah battery with it. The 5 ah barely runs it. I'll have a chat with them tomorrow about that.
> 
> The Milwaukie Days at our local lumberyard is a total free for all. The local store is the last in the schedule for the stores, so they tend to get crazy with giving stuff away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I have way too many unused impacts and screw guns from those deals where the kit costs less than the batteries alone. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> I set the jig up and do the 1st door 100% to make sure things are correct. Then I do the rest of the doors only drilling about 1/2-3/4 the way through the door. The when I'm finished I grab the back up board and go around and drill all the way though using the formerly drilled holes. Goes quick enough. Prevents any slippage from trying to hold the jig and the backup board.


----------



## RichVT

I'd be too worried about that clamp falling off and damaging a finished surface below.


----------



## Leo G

I'd be to worried the clamp would damage the surface of the door. Whenever I do an on site pocket screw I worry about the clamp damaging the surface. I have a clamp that has a large 2" round pad and I still worry. Plus I'm not going to be worried if drilling the holes takes 10 minutes more as long as there aren't mistakes.


----------



## Big Johnson

The clamp doesn’t touch the surface of the cabinet, it touches the jig and the backer board. Put a folded up drop cloth under it to protect the surface below.


----------



## Leo G

I'll pass.


----------



## Big Johnson

I understand, your finish is too soft to handle the clamping pressure.


----------



## rrk

to many chances for damage


----------



## Leo G

Big Johnson said:


> I understand, your finish is too soft to handle the clamping pressure.


Finish is plenty hard. Handles are the last thing in the kitchen to do most of the times. So right before you get the check you screw up a door. Classic Big Johnson. Or spend an extra 10 minutes and don't worry about it.


----------



## Railman

As far as drilling from both sides, a high rpm drill ( 2500+rpm), a brad point bit, & slowed down feed at end of hole stops splinters. If you are so inclined, modified steel bits can be used instead of brad points. Just hit bit on corner of grinder so only center, & extreme outside of bit cuts hole 1st. With a little practice, anyone can do grind. Or just buy bulk brad points. Either way, they need to be sharp, & spin fast.


----------



## Railman

For a shop enviroment, I highly recommend this drill. Been using them daily for the last 10 year or so, for other than drilling holes. Very durable, fast, light weight, smooth, & ergonomic. Rpm drops to zero very quick at shut off. Also a great price for qiality, & specs.








Air Drill Klassic Tool 1/4" 3000RPM Lightweight NEW | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Air Drill Klassic Tool 1/4" 3000RPM Lightweight NEW at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Calidecks

What a bargain!










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Windycity

Heck yea for a 14” blade that’s a steal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

I bought 3


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

This cart was normally 498.00 it had a dent so they let me have it for 250.00. The dent is already fixed. 













Mike.
*___*


----------



## nickko

I know this is not the right thread for this but Home Depot has a five pack of Milwaukee multi tool blades for 19.99. That is four dollars a blade. It is not on their website but in the store it says while supply last. I bought five packs yesterday..It has two titanium blades and three wood cutting.


----------



## Leo G

I get them online for a buck a blade. They last half as long as a "real" blade but that means I pay 2 bucks instead of 9 or 10 that they think their blade is worth.


----------



## Tom M

Railman said:


> As far as drilling from both sides, a high rpm drill ( 2500+rpm), a brad point bit, & slowed down feed at end of hole stops splinters. If you are so inclined, modified steel bits can be used instead of brad points. Just hit bit on corner of grinder so only center, & extreme outside of bit cuts hole 1st. With a little practice, anyone can do grind. Or just buy bulk brad points. Either way, they need to be sharp, & spin fast.


I had some success using a conical but from the back too. Just a poke.


----------



## millhouse

Leo G said:


> I get them online for a buck a blade. They last half as long as a "real" blade but that means I pay 2 bucks instead of 9 or 10 that they think their blade is worth.


Link please and thank you!?


----------



## Leo G

50 PC Oscillating Tool Blades LIGHTIMETUNNEL Multitool Blades Universal Metal Wood Plastic Cutting Saw Blade Fit Dewalt Milwaukee Dremel Chicago Rockwell Fein Bosch Multimaster Makita - - Amazon.com


50 PC Oscillating Tool Blades LIGHTIMETUNNEL Multitool Blades Universal Metal Wood Plastic Cutting Saw Blade Fit Dewalt Milwaukee Dremel Chicago Rockwell Fein Bosch Multimaster Makita - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## millhouse

Leo G said:


> 50 PC Oscillating Tool Blades LIGHTIMETUNNEL Multitool Blades Universal Metal Wood Plastic Cutting Saw Blade Fit Dewalt Milwaukee Dremel Chicago Rockwell Fein Bosch Multimaster Makita - - Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 50 PC Oscillating Tool Blades LIGHTIMETUNNEL Multitool Blades Universal Metal Wood Plastic Cutting Saw Blade Fit Dewalt Milwaukee Dremel Chicago Rockwell Fein Bosch Multimaster Makita - - Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Thank you!


----------



## Leo G

I'm trying to find a deal that is mostly wood cutting myself. Those worked good, but now I have a lot of the metal cutting left over.


----------



## Calidecks

Japanese tooth is the only blade I use.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G

That's what the wood ones are.


----------



## Calidecks

Here's the build sheet for my new GMC truck.

Options
A2X: Seat adjuster, driver 10-way power 
AKO: Glass, deep-tinted 
ATH: Keyless Open and Start 
AU3: Door locks, power 
AZ3: Seats, front 40/20/40 split-bench 
B1J: Wheelhouse liners, rear 
B30: Floor covering, color-keyed carpeting 
BTV: Remote vehicle starter system 
C49: Defogger, rear-window electric 
CJ2: Air conditioning, dual-zone automatic climate control 
DBG: Mirrors, outside power-adjustable vertical trailering 
E63: Pickup bed 
G80: Auto-locking rear differential 
GT4: Rear axle, 3.73 ratio 
IOS: Audio system, Premium GMC Infotainment System with 8" diagonal color touch-screen 
JGA: GVWR, 10,150 lbs. (4604 kg) 
JL1: Trailer brake controller, integrated 
K34: Cruise control, steering wheel-mounted 
K47: Air filter, heavy-duty 
KI3: Steering wheel, heated 
KI4: Power outlet, instrument panel, 120-volt 
KW7: Alternator, 170 amps 
L8T: Engine, 6.6L V8 
MYD: Transmission, 6-speed automatic, heavy-duty 
N37: Steering column, manual Tilt-Wheel and telescoping 
PCQ: SLE Convenience Package $2,200.00
PDQ: Preferred Package $635.00
PXD: Wheels, 18" (45.7 cm) machined aluminum wheel $600.00
PZ8: Hitch Guidance with Hitch View 
QF6: Tires, LT275/70R18E all-terrain, blackwall $200.00
QK2: Tailgate, GMC MultiPro Tailgate 
QT5: Tailgate, gate function manual with EZ Lift 
R9M: 3 years of OnStar & Connected Services Plan 
RFQ: Focused Ordering Configuration 
T3U: Fog lamps, LED 
U2K: SiriusXM Radio 
UE1: OnStar and GMC connected services capable 
UF2: LED Cargo Area Lighting 
UVB: HD Rear Vision Camera 
V46: Bumper, front chrome lower 
V76: Recovery hooks, front, frame-mounted, Black 
VJH: Bumper, rear chrome 
VK3: License plate kit, front 
YF5: Emissions, California state requirements 
Z82: Trailering Package 
ZYG: Tire, spare LT275/70R18 all-terrain, blackwall 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Tom M

Leo G said:


> I'm trying to find a deal that is mostly wood cutting myself. Those worked good, but now I have a lot of the metal cutting left over.


Maybe we are going about it all wrong









Reuse Expensive Blades - SAVE Hundreds $$$


#shorts Get it here - https://amzn.to/3gaziSK This tool allows you to extend the life of your oscillating multi tool blades. It could save you hundreds! Ch...




youtube.com


----------



## Calidecks

It’s not, 'the guy who dies with the most money wins'!


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Designed2Fail

I guess this is how my better half is going to win me over on getting a Great Dane.


----------



## tjbnwi

Designed2Fail said:


> I guess this is how my better half is going to win me over on getting a Great Dane.
> View attachment 535662
> 
> View attachment 535661



Very nice set.

Tom


----------



## Tom M

How do they get the cut outs in the foam so nice. I made an effort once.....and never bothered again


----------



## Leo G

It's probably formed that way. I've done it with a water jet.


----------



## cedarboarder

Gotta a new TALL BOY pump


----------



## cedarboarder

Tom M said:


> How do they get the cut outs in the foam so nice. I made an effort once.....and never bothered again


 I use a scalpel and it's surgical. Best to not use a pen and just track the item with a scalpel but for nice stuff like that I don't think I'd be touching with knife


----------



## cedarboarder

Calidecks said:


> It’s not, 'the guy who dies with the most money wins'!
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Rather die with land , gold and tools. Lol


----------



## Calidecks

cedarboarder said:


> Rather die with land , gold and tools. Lol


Dying with gold does no good. Dying with land and tools means you at least got to use your money before you died.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## pinwheel

cedarboarder said:


> Rather die with land , gold and tools. Lol


Couple nights ago, I took this pic. Posted to FB. A friend said, did ya find the pot of gold? I said, Sure did, ya see the end of the rainbow? That's my shop. Plenty of gold to be had there, just gotta put in effort to receive it.


----------



## cedarboarder

. 12 inch and 10 inch automatic power assist flat box.


----------



## Leo G

Toolnut.com has their crazy sale going on for the 7 1/4" rear handled saw again.

Essentially buy four 5.0AH batteries for 1/2 the price each and get a free saw, charger and bag.

$260 gets you four 5.0AH batteries, Rear handled saw, double charger and a bag to carry it. Batteries are normally $125 each.



https://www.toolnut.com/makita-xsr01pt-18v-lxt-x2-36v-brushless-7-1-4-rear-handle-circular-saw-kit-5ah.html?trk_msg=52A5U6M33SV4T247I4VK7ROTEC&trk_contact=OVJ7D9VSS4UB7NHO706PQ05VB0&trk_sid=4PMLB3LSON7BDBNO5RK7QC3SEO&trk_link=KH0QF2LNA90KR8715BT385BSQO&utm_source=Listrak&utm_medium=Email&utm_term=SHOP+NOW&utm_campaign=%5bDotD%5d+Deals+of+the+Day+Now+Available


!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

My old Porter Cable table saw won't adjust height anymore and is below the table so I had to go buy a new one yesterday. I also dropped my level 15' right on a big rock and I needed a jigsaw.

Oddly, this is the first jigsaw I've ever owned.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

I have those same saws and both are very nice.

Andy.


----------



## Porterfarm

Leo G said:


> Toolnut.com has their crazy sale going on for the 7 1/4" rear handled saw again.
> 
> Essentially buy four 5.0AH batteries for 1/2 the price each and get a free saw, charger and bag.
> 
> $260 gets you four 5.0AH batteries, Rear handled saw, double charger and a bag to carry it. Batteries are normally $125 each.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.toolnut.com/makita-xsr01pt-18v-lxt-x2-36v-brushless-7-1-4-rear-handle-circular-saw-kit-5ah.html?trk_msg=52A5U6M33SV4T247I4VK7ROTEC&trk_contact=OVJ7D9VSS4UB7NHO706PQ05VB0&trk_sid=4PMLB3LSON7BDBNO5RK7QC3SEO&trk_link=KH0QF2LNA90KR8715BT385BSQO&utm_source=Listrak&utm_medium=Email&utm_term=SHOP+NOW&utm_campaign=%5bDotD%5d+Deals+of+the+Day+Now+Available
> 
> 
> !




H. Depot has it as buy the same saw with two batteries $249. Get a free tool. 

That's the one I picked up over the summer with another similar deal. All of the free tool things went away in August. 

I looked at Makita site, new promos start on Nov. 1st.

I'm thinking of getting the a sidewinder. Hard to teach an old dog new tricks...I'm always cutting and standing on the wrong end of the horse..

And I'm just looking at getting more 
items ..


----------



## VinylHanger

I've bought a ton of stuff this year. Honestly can't think of anything I need right now.

A tracksaw I suppose.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Tracksaw, long track, extra battery.....


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Porterfarm said:


> H. Depot has it as buy the same saw with two batteries $249. Get a free tool.
> 
> That's the one I picked up over the summer with another similar deal. All of the free tool things went away in August.
> 
> I looked at Makita site, new promos start on Nov. 1st.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the a sidewinder. Hard to teach an old dog new tricks...I'm always cutting and standing on the wrong end of the horse..
> 
> And I'm just looking at getting more
> items ..


I have 3 of the 36v sidewinders. Love 'em


----------



## Porterfarm

I really want a portable tablesaw.... 

I currently have the shop saw. And a salvaged 10" Craftsman with stand for a field saw Soo it's hard to justify. But want something more portable and something that will take less space when not being used. 

H.Depot has the Rigid at $350 no stand/$400 with stand? Or something like that... The stand takes a lot of space. 

I thought I saw a Bosch awhile ago really compact 10". It's almost perfect but it's discontinued...

DeWalt I think will be on sale. Waiting to see what the price comes to with that.

Not really ready to embrace a track saw yet. Looking more to ripp trim and shims in the field.


----------



## Porterfarm

A&E Exteriors said:


> I have 3 of the 36v sidewinders. Love 'em


I like the worm drive, it works well. The blade is on the wrong side for me. And the balance , I'm just not man enough, to hold it all the way out without dropping my arm. I have no doubt I would like the sidewinder. Haven't touched the corded one since I got the rear handle.

Love my Makita choices, LXT collection has been quite impressive. Got the hammer drill it's got a lot of power. Chuck works well. See in a couple of years. It's heavy than I wanted, but it came with impact, which has multiple speeds (4?) and operating modes. And it's light weight and compact. Weighs less than the 5ah battery it came with.

My free tools I choose the 5" grinder and the jigsaw. The jigsaw is great. No more messing up a cut by stepping on the cord.

Quick connect blade for the grinder is nice. Hard to find readily available blades though, have to order them.


----------



## superseal

I just picked up the M18 inflator on a depot deal...two 5.0's, a charger and the tool...$199.00. My other husky portable is biting the dust slowly, can't read the pressures and hose has cracked a few times making it shorter and shorter each time I fix it.

Time for an upgrade..


----------



## Big Johnson

superseal said:


> I just picked up the M18 inflator on a depot deal...two 5.0's, a charger and the tool...$199.00. My other husky portable is biting the dust slowly, can't read the pressures and hose has cracked a few times making it shorter and shorter each time I fix it.
> 
> Time for an upgrade..


Milwaukee needs to hire Ryobi engineers for their shltbag inflators.


----------



## superseal

Big Johnson said:


> Milwaukee needs to hire Ryobi engineers for their shltbag inflators.
> 
> View attachment 536355
> 
> In testing the unit performs at the top of the pack...the screw type inflator does get some criticism, but it's an easy retrofit if it bothers you. That deal and the M12 rocket light sold out fast because they're good products at a good price.


----------



## Calidecks

Custom made covers.


















Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G

What's that for? Packout has an IP 65 rating.


----------



## Calidecks

That black steel cart is a (supposed to be) dedicated charging station. Holds batteries and chargers. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> What's that for? Packout has an IP 65 rating.


Not the drawers. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks

Also I just got today covers for those carts.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## WBailey1041

I didn’t think it rained there. As soon as I googled rainfall rates in Orange County California, I saw that you’re currently under a flash flood warning.lol


----------



## WBailey1041

I guess the real question is…do they float?


----------



## Lettusbee

Calidecks said:


> Custom made covers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Mike's next article in JLC:
"7 signs you're deck contractor may be a prima donna"

Sorry Mike, couldn't resist.






Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

It doesn't rain, but Mike's sites are black tie. All tools require approved coat.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

His sites are also in neighborhoods where he can leave tools outside for days and weeks at a time.

His customers won't allow dusty tool boxes. What would the neighbors say.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
*___*


----------



## tgeb

Tilt attachment for my mini excavator.
I'm testing it out, but pretty sure I'm gonna buy it.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

tgeb said:


> Tilt attachment for my mini excavator.
> I'm testing it out, but pretty sure I'm gonna buy it.
> 
> View attachment 536486
> 
> View attachment 536487
> 
> View attachment 536488


Too cool!!


----------



## tgeb

It is infinitely variable to 180 degrees.


----------



## nickko

I don’t know a lot about excavating. Why would you want to tilt it?


----------



## tgeb

Tilt to grade a slope, dig around obstacles, many uses.


----------



## nickko

Yes I can definitely see that would be nice for grading a slope. Thanks.


----------



## Calidecks

40v Makita rear handle with 3 batteries for 399.00. Tool Barn 











Mike.
*___*


----------



## META

tgeb said:


> It is infinitely variable to 180 degrees.


Pretty sure I've seen this format doing ditches. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Calidecks said:


> 40v Makita rear handle with 3 batteries for 399.00. Tool Barn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


So the tool with 2 batteries is $50 cheaper than a single battery. Talk about a profit scandal.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> So the tool with 2 batteries is $50 cheaper than a single battery. Talk about a profit scandal.


The tool only comes with one battery. The special is two batteries.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G

Makes more sense. I just know battery costs are crazy. Especially the newer higher voltage batteries.


----------



## nickko

I buy batteries on eBay. People by kits and part them out. I’ve gotten some good battery deals on eBay


----------



## Mordekyle

It might depend on the platform too.

I just bought 5 Dewalt starter kits. You can choose a bare tool with each starter kit.

$1000 for 50 AH of batteries (5 6AH + 5 4 AH) plus five chargers and five bags.

Plus an SDS drill, router, circular saw, reciprocating saw, and jigsaw.

The only caveat is $438 max savings per transaction. I had to do three different transactions to save $1100. HD, Lowes, Acmetool, Toolnut all have the special.

You could also choose to get a 6AH Flexvolt battery instead of a bare tool. That works out to 16AH for $200.

That’s the best way, I think, to buy batteries, by the $/AH. $12.50/AH is good pricing for the Dewalt platform.


I’ll post a trophy pic here later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

The real bummer is when you have all the tools and there isn't anything you need in order to get a deal.

Oh, and you spelled Milwaukie wrong...

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

VinylHanger said:


> The real bummer is when you have all the tools and there isn't anything you need in order to get a deal.
> 
> Oh, and you spelled Milwaukie wrong...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I’m there.

I’m just planning on multiplying a little bit.

I’ll turn 100k miles on my box van this month. At 53, I probably have 15 years left. I put on about 10k per year. I would hate to have to buy a new one that late.

My e350 passenger van is super helpful for shuttling my four kids and occasionally the volleyball team or track athletes from school, so I don’t want to make it a dedicated work van. It’s got 85k and a ladder rack on it.

The plan is a 6 x 10 enclosed trailer with tough system racking, and most of the tools I carry in the box van. It will be a cool build. 

Either one/ both can be gifted to the oldest son, who wants to do what I do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

About 1800ish.


----------



## AustinDB

Tried using a cheap ($300) Chinese mig/arc machine from Amazon which lasted 22 months and left me in a bind. Last Hobart unit I had was dependable, hoping this one is too. Would like to try TIG eventually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsk8

AustinDB said:


> Tried using a cheap ($300) Chinese mig/arc machine from Amazon which lasted 22 months and left me in a bind. Last Hobart unit I had was dependable, hoping this one is too. Would like to try TIG eventually.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The display on all the new welders makes me nervous. Makes me think of a range or a washing machine where that stupid board goes bad and you have to toss the whole thing in the trash.


----------



## Randy Bush

Compact router showed up today.









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

mattsk8 said:


> The display on all the new welders makes me nervous. Makes me think of a range or a washing machine where that stupid board goes bad and you have to toss the whole thing in the trash.


Anyone recommend a wire welder?


I have to build some van racking out of 1” square tubing.
probably going to fab handrails for my house, 2” posts, 1” wide horizontal infill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

Mordekyle said:


> Anyone recommend a wire welder?
> 
> 
> I have to build some van racking out of 1” square tubing.
> probably going to fab handrails for my house, 2” posts, 1” wide horizontal infill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like my millermatic 215

It can mig, and stick weld which is handy for field repairs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickko

I have a Lincoln mig and stick welder. 120 volts. Works nice.


----------



## Windycity

Windycity said:


> I like my millermatic 215
> 
> It can mig, and stick weld which is handy for field repairs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I forgot to add that my welder can do either 110 or 220 by simply changing the plug end 

220 is alot nicer for welding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Look at the Eastwood 180. 

Tom


----------



## Randy Bush

New tool in mail today. Tired of slap hammering.









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthonBeach

Randy Bush said:


> New tool in mail today. Tired of slap hammering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


I have the ryobi version, bought years ago. My guy and I will go out of our way to get it instead of using a slap or manual stapler.


----------



## VinylHanger

You'll love it. It is fast and reliable, and runs all day on a small M12 battery.


----------



## mrcat

Loving these new chain binders I bought for my early Christmas present. 
We'll see how they hold up, but a huge time saver if you move much equipment
















Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

mrcat said:


> Loving these new chain binders I bought for my early Christmas present.
> We'll see how they hold up, but a huge time saver if you move much equipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


Those do look like they would be nice. Spendy?

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat

Ancra 5/16” to 3/8” Chain Binder Ratcheting 50140-10 from ANCRA INTERNATIONAL - Acme Tools


Ancra 5/16” to 3/8” Chain Binder Ratcheting - 50140-10 from ANCRA INTERNATIONAL




www.acmetools.com







Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Happy Birthday to me


----------



## hdavis

Happy birthday indeed!


----------



## tjbnwi

You'll love the square.

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

My kids got me 600 bucks worth of Amazon cards, any ideas?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Calidecks said:


> My kids got me 600 bucks worth of Amazon cards, any ideas?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*



Yeah, send them all to me. You don't know what to do with them anyway.

Andy.


----------



## Randy Bush

Am sure there must be some must have tools you need.


----------



## Lettusbee

Calidecks said:


> My kids got me 600 bucks worth of Amazon cards, any ideas?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*











Makita DCW180Z 18V X2 LXT® Lithium-Ion, 12V/24V DC Auto, and AC Cooler/Warmer, Tool Only - - Amazon.com


Makita DCW180Z 18V X2 LXT® Lithium-Ion, 12V/24V DC Auto, and AC Cooler/Warmer, Tool Only - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## Mordekyle

Calidecks said:


> My kids got me 600 bucks worth of Amazon cards, any ideas?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Long pants for Idaho.

20v humidor for the tool trailer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

4 of these. 









Amazon.com : New 12 Pack Black Lives Matter Black White 12"x18" 2-Sided Rough Tex 68D Car Flag Wall Desk Party Indoor Outdoor All Weather Banner Flag TR29331WI : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : New 12 Pack Black Lives Matter Black White 12"x18" 2-Sided Rough Tex 68D Car Flag Wall Desk Party Indoor Outdoor All Weather Banner Flag TR29331WI : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## Big Johnson

12 of these.









Amazon.com: Advanced Graphics Vice President Joe Biden Life Size Cardboard Cutout Standup : Home & Kitchen


Amazon.com: Advanced Graphics Vice President Joe Biden Life Size Cardboard Cutout Standup : Home & Kitchen



www.amazon.com


----------



## META

Calidecks said:


> My kids got me 600 bucks worth of Amazon cards, any ideas?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*





Amazon.com : cigars



Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Lock Jaw Ladder grip







youtube.com


----------



## rrk

Big Johnson said:


> 4 of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : New 12 Pack Black Lives Matter Black White 12"x18" 2-Sided Rough Tex 68D Car Flag Wall Desk Party Indoor Outdoor All Weather Banner Flag TR29331WI : Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : New 12 Pack Black Lives Matter Black White 12"x18" 2-Sided Rough Tex 68D Car Flag Wall Desk Party Indoor Outdoor All Weather Banner Flag TR29331WI : Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Do they come with bricks or Molotov cocktails?


----------



## hdavis

rrk said:


> Do they come with bricks or Molotov cocktails?


Just a free attorney.


----------



## Mordekyle

I just ordered this:

Budget track saw.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Nice little stepper set.










Mike.
*___*


----------

